#ubuntuone 2009-08-10
<jblount> Morning everyone!
<jan____> hi, how is file-storage / file backup handled in the ubuntuone backend? (say I want to create custom client) are there docs I should read?
<Chipaca> jan____: less than I would like
<Chipaca> jan____: there is the protocol spec, and the clients are free software, and you can ask here
<jan____> Is there somebody I can talk to? :)
<Chipaca> jan____: me, for starters
<Chipaca> if anybody else volunteers, it's up to them :)
<jan____> alright, what's the underlying design? something like webdav? or are files managed by ubuntuone-client?
<Chipaca> jan____: by underlying design, you mean the protocol?
<jan____> Chipaca: more like how the user interacts with the client software and how the client software interacts with the user's system
<Chipaca> jan____: I ask because there is no "underlying design" common to the two free software clients in existence
<Chipaca> jan____: and webdav has no underlying design of the type you describe, so I don't follow :(
<jan____> sorry
<jan____> let's start over
<Chipaca> me too :)
<Chipaca> jan____: let me start
<jan____> I already started!
<jan____> (just preflight checks, basically) I understand that ubuntuone lets me backup personal files from my ubuntu system. it also syncs contact data and bookmarks, but that I am not interested in, right now.
<jan____> is that correct?
<Chipaca> ah
<Chipaca> those are two different beasts: the file sync is one, contact and bookmarks is another
<jan____> that's what I thought
<jan____> I'd like to know about the fil sync
<Chipaca> at some point they might share more infrastructure (that is the Plan, or was), but for now, no
<jan____> (I work on CouchDB, I think I understand the bookmark sync :)
<Chipaca> jan____: at the lowest level, the protocol is a binary protobuf protocol, described in protocol.proto, which you can find in the source package for ubuntuone.storageprotocol
<Chipaca> jan____: i.e., right now, file sync uses no couchdb at all
<jan____> Chipaca: right
<Chipaca> jan____: in fact, ubuntuone.storageprotocol is all you theoretically need to write your own client, in your language of choice (as long as it's supported by protobuf)
<jan____> I'm more interested in higher level things. Like how the protocol works as opposed to the details of its implementation. Are you basically re-inventing (no offence!) rsync?
<Chipaca> no, because rsync has no concept of sharing
<Chipaca> and,  also, the protocol doesn't require both ends to be fully synchronized
<jan____> right, how does that work with ubuntuone then?
<Chipaca> the clients don't implement it (yet!), but you could have a directory partially downloaded
<jan____> makes sense
<Chipaca> (i.e. only download files smaller than 1M, or whatever)
<jan____> sorta like rsync with excludes, but user-friendly :)
<Chipaca> ...more or less
<Chipaca> also with the ability to throttle or reorder the transfer of data
<Chipaca> but that's all done client-side
<Chipaca> could you give me an example of "how the protocol works"?
<jan____> right, cool.
<jan____> hu?
<jan____> I don't know how the protocol works :)
<jan____> oh
<Chipaca> right, but I'm not going to read protocol.proto in english to you :)
<Chipaca> and there's not much more to it than that
<jan____> I think I now know all I wanted
<jan____> or not.
<Chipaca> ah, ok :)
<dobey> the "protocol" is just some special messages using Google Protocol Buffers
<Chipaca> yes
<Chipaca> things like
<jan____> does the ubuntuclient track changes on on the client's machine or
<dobey> the syncdaemon uses inotify to watch for changes to files, yes
<jan____> are files placed in a special folder that the u1client maintains?
<dobey> u1sync works a bit differently
<Chipaca> "get this file/directory", "create this file/directory", etc
<jan____> okay, thanks a lot!
<Chipaca> jan____: as dobey mentioned, we use inotify in syncdaemon; u1sync works more like ftp
<dobey> file watching/etc... are really extra details of how one might implement some extra features on the client side though, and really don't have anything to do with ubuntuone itself
<Chipaca> jan____: you could for example write a client that used fuse to do that instead of inotify
<jan____> right, got it, that's pretty smart design
<jan____> the memcached approach ("I store stuff") and the smarts are in the clients.
<dobey> well no, fuse doesn't do file change notification really. you have to implement the inotify stuff on top of your fuse backend, so that inotify queries to your filesystem work correctly
<dobey> been there, done that, it's not fun :)
<Chipaca> dobey: you're thinking of notifying out from fuse, not getting notifications of file creation from inside fuse :)
<Chipaca> dobey: yes, that was why we dropped fuse, wasn't it
<dobey> well yes, but you need to send proper notifications back out, so that eg. nautilus will work correctly
<dobey> it might work better if done in C, though. not sure
<Chipaca> according to a friend who did his thesis with fuse, the problem is the synchronous fuse wrappers, not fuse itself
<dobey> you mean the Python bindings? i think there might have also been some issue in the kernel
<tcole> hi
<tcole> the issue was that the kernel interface provides no way for a fuse filesystem to push inotify notifications back out
<tcole> full stop
<jblount>  MEETING BEGINS
<jblount> A "me" will get you in to this, Monday edition of the Ubuntu One Desktop(+) developers standup. DONE/TODO/BLOCKED is the format, and you get bonus points for witty hand off phrases.
<dobey> meh
<vds> me
<teknico> me
<jblount> me
<jblount> CardinalFang, urbanape ?
<urbanape> me
<CardinalFang> me
<jblount> dobey: tag
<dobey> ☭ DONE: Chat with Martin, Reviews, Lots of bug triage, #376687
<dobey> ☭ TODO: UI Hacking, Tarmac AMI
<dobey> ☭ BLCK: 1.0a on server side (pending oauth.py upstream 1.0a patch approval)
<dobey> vds: ciao
<vds> DONE: code review, landed branches to fix some FX production params and finally the snapshot one.
<vds> TODO: next branch
<vds> teknico: go
<teknico> DONE: one week holiday, put the stuff back on the acer notebook because the dell one has been delayed further :-/
<teknico> TODO: testing the subscription check when syncing a phone
<teknico> BLOCKED: none
<teknico> next: jblount
<jblount> DONE: Lots of review, a little code.
<jblount> TODO: Move a few bugs to new milestone (w15 ended last Friday btw), try to knock some more of the ui into shape for /files/new/, write some javascript to truncate stuff for the interface because firefox is lame
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope.
<jblount> urbanape: Oh you delightful monkey, what have you been up to?
<urbanape> DONE: So long ago, I don't even remember. Instrumenting the hell out of bindwood, with an optional DEBUG flag that we can turn off to keep console messages from overflowing on a release.
<urbanape> TODO: Trying to track down the not-fully-fleshed-out bookmarks getting into Couch.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<urbanape> CardinalFang, the comfy CHAIR!
<CardinalFang> No!
<CardinalFang> DONE: Finished, hopefully, Spawning and Gwibber desktopcouch patches.  Proposed for merging.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Fix Gwibber icon caching bug, necessary for karmic release.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None
<CardinalFang> jblount, end?
<jblount> CardinalFang: cnfrm
<jblount> MEETING ENDS
<jblount> Thanks everyone, you are the true heroes.
<shadeslayer> hey,in KDE whats the command to start the ubuntuone-client?
<jblount> shadeslayer: does ubuntuone-client work?
<shadeslayer> nope
 * shadeslayer wonders if theres a Qt client
 * jblount hides because he is out of ideas
<jblount> teknico: ping ^^
<teknico> jblount, hi :-)
<dobey> shadeslayer: we don't have one yet right now. ubuntuone-client-gnome is required
<shadeslayer> dobey: but how do i run this client in KDE ?
<teknico> shadeslayer, jblount, I use "ubuntuone-client-applet"
<joshuahoover> shadeslayer: i've run the ubuntu one client in kubuntu in the past...haven't tried it recently, but it has worked just fine in the past for me
<shadeslayer> and why are you guys partial to KDE :)
<dobey> shadeslayer: it should be in the menu, and the applet is ubuntuone-client-applet
<shadeslayer> dobey: cant find it
<dobey> shadeslayer: do you have ubuntuone-client-gnome installed?
<shadeslayer> :o
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> still doesnt work :P
<dobey> ?
<shadeslayer> bash: ubuntuone-client-gnome: command not found
<shadeslayer> dobey: i installed bash: ubuntuone-client-gnome: command not found
<dobey> shadeslayer: apt-get install ubuntuone-client-gnome
<shadeslayer> dobey: i mean i installed the package
<shadeslayer> its alreadyt there
<dobey> shadeslayer: ok...
<dobey> 10:39 < dobey> shadeslayer: it should be in the menu, and the applet is  ubuntuone-client-applet
<shadeslayer> dobey: found it
<dobey> :)
<shadeslayer> w00t
<jblount> Hooray!
 * jblount pats dobey on the back
<shadeslayer> thanks every one :)
<shadeslayer> hope you can get a qt client out
<teknico> jblount, ehi, no pat for me? ;-P
<jblount> teknico: For you too!
<dobey> pat.fwd(teknico)
 * jblount gives the double pat on the back for teknico 
<teknico> jblount, thanks, that's better ;-)
<jblount> teknico: I'm right in remembering that your rock KDE on your laptop, yeah?
<teknico> jblount, right sir, it's been ten years now :-)
<dobey> i used kde about 10 years ago
<dobey> actually no, i think it might have been longer than that
<jblount> KDE for me is similar to what happened with emacs
<jblount> I tried to rock vi for 6 months, then try emacs for 6 months and couldn't do the switch.
 * jblount needs more brain-power
<teknico> jblount, don't get me started about vi ;-P
<jdo> For some reason, I no longer have the menu item Applications > Internet > Ubuntu One...and reinstalling does not resolve this issue (Karmic)
<dobey> jdo: you missing ubuntuon-client-gnome?
<jdo> dobey, got it
<dobey> jdo: it's installed and the menu entry is still missing?
<jdo> it's fixed
<dobey> ah ok
<statik> hello hackers
<urbanape> hello, mr. video card
<dobey> i wish my ibook would power on
<dobey> but alas
<jblount> Should we be keeping a list of archs / distros that the client has been successfully used on?
<dobey> probably not
<jblount> dobey: Any reason to avoid documenting that?
<dobey> at least, i probably wouldn't put it on ubuntuone.com... maybe on the wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne page, or a sub-page of that
<jblount> dobey: Yeah, I was thinking of putting it somewhere on the dev.ubuntuone.com site I've been thinking about. Not on the front-facing site. Good thought.
<dobey> anywhere on ubuntuone.com, i think we should only list things we actually provide packages for
<jblount> I mostly agree.
<BUGabundo> boas
<sdg> Hi.
<sdg> Is Ubuntu One free?
<jblount> sdg: There are many different definitions of this word 'free', which one are you talking about?
<sdg> jblount: Gratis.
<jblount> sdg: There is a gratis and a paid subscription available: https://ubuntuone.com/plans
<statik> sdg: all the client and protocol code is open source, there are some closed server bits
<sdg> jblount: Yeah, I guess I should read the FAQ.
<jblount> sdg: I'm happy to answer questions, dinner is taking a long time in the oven :)
<sdg> jblount: And my Karmic installation is taking some time.
<sdg> jblount: Would my data be secure with Ubuntu One?
<jblount> statik: How secure are we?
<statik> sdg: all the data is transmitted securely over SSL, there is a high-priority bug open right now about adding additional levels of encryption in the server side to defend customers against anyone who broken into the servers, and for max security you would encrypt the files yourself before putting them into ubuntu one, i've heard that some people are using encfs
<sdg> What is the free storage capacity?
<jblount> sdg: 2GB
<statik> i gotta run for now, have fun trying it out
<sdg> Hmmm I'm thinking of how I can use it.
<sdg> It's too small for an online music collection.
<sdg> I wouldn't trust it with a backup of my documents.
<jblount> sdg: Unless you like really, really, really short songs!
<sdg> Unless maybe if I encrypt it myself.
<sdg> jblount: I have lots of FLAC music.
<sdg> jblount: It'd need to be at least 100GB to serve as an online music collection for me.
<jblount> sdg: I'm pushing 120GB at this pint, I feel your pain.
<sdg> jblount: I did have quite a few songs, but Musicbrainz Picard couldn't find a perfect match for everything so it filtered 1/3 of my collection.
<sdg> But I'm about to acquire lots more music soon enough.
#ubuntuone 2009-08-11
<sdg> How did I manage to sign up without an invitation?
<jblount> sdg: We don't have an invitation wall any longer, took it down a few weeks ago.
<sdg> "Currently in limited beta, new invitations are sent regularly" is in the channel topic, though.
<jblount> I'll have someone take it out.
* rmcbride changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Help contact: SteveA | File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://ubuntuone.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Beta Client Revno is 113, Protocol Revno is 58 | Release 0.91
<repete> Why does u1 say I'm not subscribed?
<cyberix> Karmic Alpha3 release notes mention that Ubuntuone will be enabled by default.
<cyberix> How are you going to create an account for the user?
<cyberix> Is the user required to create a Launchpad account at first login, or what?
* rmcbride changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Help contact: | File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://ubuntuone.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Beta Client Revno is 113, Protocol Revno is 58 | Release 0.91
<statik> oi
<dobey> oi indeed
<jblount> statik: j0, do you see cyberix 's questions from 7:30 or so?
<statik> hi cyberix, ubuntu one client bits are installed by default, but it is optional whether the user wants to use them. if you click on internet->ubuntu one, it would walk you through signing up, creating an account if necessary, or simply adding a new machine to an existing accoutn
<cyberix> statik: "oi" as in Lojban for complaint/pain?
<statik> cyberix: nah, more like oi as in big loud cheerful noisy music
<dobey> punkska oi
<dobey> british oi
<statik> skankin pickle and all that
<jblount> statik: Then it would be, "oi oi oi!".
<cyberix> statik: I just get the feeling that it is design to be a background service rather than something you'd launch from Applications menu
<statik> hey Chipaca, do you have branches that you needed to get into the client rollout this morning? I saw there was at least one from you that had a strange test cleanup failure, but otherwise looked good
<Chipaca> statik: the failure is fixed and waiting for another review
<dobey> cyberix: it is, but we need some way for people to sign up easily for the service
<dobey> cyberix: and we want to not force it on people who don't want to use it
<statik> cyberix: it definitely is designed as a background service, and we tried to find the balance between making it easy to enable and staying out of the way for people who don't want it. at uds we discussed adding a checkbox to the installer for example "Do you want to use Ubuntu One"
<Chipaca> where should I be able to see the ubuntuone key in the gnome keyring? It's not there, but I get at it via python so I know it's there somewhere
<statik> i'm sure we'll refine it further in karmic+1
<statik> if you have ideas that would be great
<statik> Chipaca: under passwords I think
<Chipaca> I have "My Personak Keys" and "Other Keys"
<Chipaca> (as tabs, I mean)
<Chipaca> the first has gpg and ssh keys, the other has gpg keys of other people
<statik> Chipaca: on the jaunty laptop i'm using, I have "My Personal Keys", "Trusted Keys", "Other Collected Keys", and "Passwords"
<statik> as tabs
<dobey> Chipaca: it's a bug in karmic that will be fixed in an update this week
<Chipaca> why, o why, did I switch to karmic?
<Chipaca> i'm getting nothing but pain :(
<dobey> Chipaca: it's an upstream bug... and it's already been fixed upstream :)
<dobey> Chipaca: so it should be fixed in karmic probably within the next day or 2
<dobey> Chipaca: given that alpha4 is in 2 days...
<cyberix> statik: How about having it sit in the upper right corner disconnected, and just remember whether the user left it on or off last time he closed it?
<cyberix> Also, couldn't you just create accounts for users automatically when the start the service for the first time
<dobey> cyberix: what you see now is slightly different from what will actually be in Karmic
<dobey> cyberix: when they start the service for the first time, that's exactly the first thing that happens
<cyberix> I'm running Karmic
<cyberix> oh
<dobey> and we can't create an account automatically, because there are terms of service one must consciously agree to
<cyberix> oh bugger
<dobey> by karmic, i mean beta/final :)
<cyberix> It is always the law that gets in the way
<dobey> i'm sure there would be privacy issues with automatic account creation, too
<cyberix> why?
<cyberix> Canonical being able to see the files you publish?
<statik> dobey, Chipaca: i'm running tarmac on ubuntuone-client to land chipacas branch i just approved (thanks for fixing the test cleanup thing chipaca)
<cyberix> Ofcourse automatic account creating would require support for aggregating accounts when one user has registered multiple accounts.
<Chipaca> the thanks belong to verterok, actually
<Chipaca> I just did what he said
<jblount> statik: Thanks for your answer to cyberix, reading it I realize that I should have been able to determine this myself :)
<statik> jblount: np :)
<statik> verterok: can you set a commit message on this merge proposal? https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~verterok/ubuntuone-client/transactions-for-sync/+merge/9974
<verterok> statik: sure
<statik> thanks
<dobey> cyberix: we'd need to already know details about the user
<statik> Chipaca: whaddya say about the "breaks trunk" claim in https://edge.launchpad.net/~chipaca/ubuntuone-client/lean-action-queue-commands/+merge/9931 ?
<Chipaca> statik: it breaks the tests, yes
<verterok> statik: done, thanks!
<statik> Chipaca: I don't see a branch in the review queue for the ubunet side of the tests, I guess we should try to land both those branches pretty close to each other? anything I can do to help other than writing the code?
<Chipaca> statik: there is no ubunet branch for that branch because it's just a refactoring
<Chipaca> statik: but some it tickled a bug, which makes tests fail
<statik> Chipaca: that sounds delightfully fun :p  i guess it's probably not realistic to try and get that branch landed for todays client rollout then, since we don't want to break PQM? a 33% memory reduction is just so appealing though...
<Chipaca> statik: no, it isn't; yes, it is
<dobey> Chipaca: seahorse 2.27.90 fixes that issue, btw
<Chipaca> dobey: I've figured how to do what I wanted using python
 * CardinalFang waits for it...
<urbanape> tick, tick, tick
<dobey> tick tock, tick tock
<dobey> urbanape: you missed out dude!
<urbanape> I know. Did you say hi to Seth?
<dobey> he signed my chest
<teknico> Time, The Dark Side of the Moon, Pink Floyd, 1973
<jblount> MEETING BEGINS
<jblount> Desktop(+) developers meeting, make me a sandwhich or say "me" to be included in the lineup.
<CardinalFang> me
<jblount> me
<rodrigo_> me
<dobey> me
<teknico> me
<urbanape> me
<statik> me
<jblount> vds ?
<teknico> urbanape, I see me before you, do you agree?
<urbanape> sure
<vds> me
<CardinalFang> DONE: Cheered testing of Spawning along.  Gwibber-couch accounts pushed, some testing.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Plan Gwibber img caching; I may have to introduce Twisted, yo.  Think about replacing all of Gwibber account storage.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: Nope.
<jblount> DONE: Moved some milestone stuff around, thought about how best to do truncating stuff for the /files ui, confered with rockstar about some LP stuff he was working on
<jblount> TODO: Finish and push this truncating stuff, start work on fixing up the js popup overlay things for /files/new
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope.
<jblount> rodrigo_: rocknroll
<rodrigo_> • DONE: Dublin sprint: Store UUIDs correctly for emails, phones and addresses. Made evo-couchdb talk to desktopcouch. Released and packaged new evo-couchdb, couchdb-glib versions. Tomboy syncing fixes. Tomboy sync UI mockups
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Add more tests in couchdb-glib test suite. More openSUSE packaging. Change note record format as per xdg page. Change tomboy syncing prefs interface to show many servers. Add social services accounts config to about-me. Talk to Ara about writing mago tests for evo-couchdb
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: none
<rodrigo_> dobey: go
<dobey> ☭ DONE: Fixed #411440, Worked on #386443, Fixed desktopcouch use of DistUtilsExtra.auto (again), Fixed invalid/unused import in desktopcouch tests, Fixed up tarmac test failure handling, Fixed tarmac reviewers to check that the reviewer is valid
<dobey> ☭ TODO: Tarball release, Finish #386443
<dobey> ☭ BLCK: 1.0a on server side (pending oauth.py upstream 1.0a patch approval)
<dobey> teknico: che dici?!
<teknico> DONE: fixed the phone sync subscription check, with the help of vds, jdo and james_h
<teknico> TODO: clean up and land the phone sync subscription check branch, start work on disabling free phone sync after 30 days
<teknico> BLOCKED: none
<teknico> next: urbanape
<urbanape>  DONE: Instrumented the hell out of Bindwood. Still don't know why some bookmarks are failing to get properly replicated into Couch. Running into issues with our dbus.sh script.
<urbanape>  TODO: More debugging. Commit, push, propose. All that good stuff.
<urbanape>  BLOCK: None
<urbanape> vds, if you please
<vds> DONE: pair programming with teknico, some discussion about FX  deployment
<vds> TODO: review teknico's branch
<vds> BLOCKED: no
<vds> I guess that's it
<jblount> keyboard cat says: MEETING ENDS
<teknico> 3:04, wow :-)
<dobey> you skipped statik
<statik> DONE: lots of review and branch landing TODO: go ask about every package that we are pushing into karmic
<statik> BLOCKED: nope
<CardinalFang> Oh, TODO: I guess I'm on call reviewer also, damnit damnit.
<urbanape> poor statik. he gets no respect.
 * jblount says oops
<urbanape> oh, good point.
<urbanape> I'm on-call reviewer today, too.
<dobey> oh and i am Hannibal today
<jblount> We can have really fast meetings if we skip everyone. Let's try that tomorrow.
<statik> I will gladly cover on-call reviewer duty for anyone who has crazy branch landing hacking to do
<dobey> jblount: works for me!
<statik> CardinalFang: when you say gwibber-couch accounts pushed, does that mean it has been submitted for ryan to merge, or has landed in trunk, or...?
<statik> urbanape: thanks for chasing the bindwood stuff
<dobey> man, software that tries to be smarter than it needs to be, is so annoying
<urbanape> no problem. weird as hell.
<urbanape> and it's annoying enough to be a blocker for the other features.
<urbanape> where's aquarius off to today?
<urbanape> I know he's at the airport (according to his twitter feed)
<statik> urbanape: asac told me he normally hangs out in #ubuntu-mozillateam, i'm about to go ask him if he's uploaded to universe yet
<CardinalFang> statik, I pushed to lp, proposed for merging, got kenvandine to test and segphault to look at it.
<statik> CardinalFang: fantastic!
<statik> CardinalFang: has it been easy to get code into gwibber? getting a good reception there?
<urbanape> statik: cool
<CardinalFang> statik, I don't have anything landed yet, but segphault is very approachable and open.
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, he is bad about actually getting things merged
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, i think that is an area where he could use some help... he seems to get a bit overwhelmed when there are branches to merge
<CardinalFang> I'll harass him into doing something today.
<CardinalFang> Our cheif weapon is annoyance!  Annoyance and persistence. ....
<statik> i wonder if we should offer to set up tarmac for him?
<statik> it makes merging very very easy
<dobey> Subject: Do you use them for good, or for awesome?
<dobey> nice spam.
<jblount> dobey: +1
<CardinalFang> He pushed a update about some icon bugginess we complained about.  If he pulls my branch, it should be easy enough, statik.  More infrastructure may be more mental cost than he wants.
<statik> sure
<urbanape> who's a good person to ask about the desktopcouch stuff?
 * jblount points at CardinalFang (like the monkey in Family Guy)
<CardinalFang> urbanape, I can help some.  thisfr-d, aquarius, too.
<urbanape> CardinalFang: We're using this script: https://pastebin.canonical.com/21004/ for bindwood to find the proper port to use for our Couch interactions.
<urbanape> when I run it, I get an outdated port. When I started up desktop-couch manually, it's running on a different port now. Do I need to do something to reset it?
<dobey> gah, my firefox is all ugly now :(
<urbanape> netstat shows the port reported by that script isn't doing anything
<CardinalFang> urbanape, Heh.  The daemon is dumb.  I have a patch somewhere to fix it up.  The daemon stores the port when the daemon is started, and thereafter when anyone asks, it say "it is (really 'was') port #N!".
<dobey> grr
<dobey> firefox is not using my fonts correctly :(
<CardinalFang> I didn't write that.
<urbanape> so, any way to smarten it up in the meanwhile?
<urbanape> do I need to restart dbus?
<CardinalFang> urbanape, kill the daemon, restart it.
<CardinalFang> Not dbus.
<CardinalFang> But the program that's providing the function getPort. ....
<statik> desktopcouch-service, i believe
<urbanape> yeah, stopping that now.
 * CardinalFang points to statik.
 * jblount wonders about Bug #397616
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 397616 in ubuntuone-client ""Shared by Others" might be a clearer name than "Shared with Me"" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/397616
<CardinalFang> thisfred, statik, urbanape, does this look about right?  I'll port it to a modern branch and try to land it in a few minutes if you agree it's a good idea.
<CardinalFang> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cmiller/desktopcouch/minor-improvements/revision/16
<thisfred> CardinalFang: I'll look at it in a minute after the contacts standup
<CardinalFang> Rgr.
<statik> CardinalFang: it's a bit awkward to return a list only some of the time, but I like the overall idea
<CardinalFang> statik, agreed.  list always, then?
<thisfred> CardinalFang: the XXX comment on line 48 can go now, I think
<thisfred> (nothing to do with your changes, but might as well)
<statik> CardinalFang: i don't think the per-user couchdb instance will ever be listening on multiple ports? i'm now realizing/wondering whether this functions correctly if we have two users logged in, both with their couchdb instance running
<thisfred> CardinalFang: I agree with statik: if you want to optionally return more than one port, always return a list, and let clients deal with that, but I wonder if we need to.
<CardinalFang> Hrm, it's all moved away anyway.  Commit coming.
<CardinalFang> thisfred, statik, urbanape: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~cmiller/desktopcouch/getport-at-call-time/+merge/9976
<statik> CardinalFang: awesome, thanks! can you set the commit message on that merge proposal?
<thisfred> CardinalFang: I'll take a review, since I need to get a clue-by-four to the head re: the new desktopcouch
<CardinalFang> thisfred, There's woefully little there to learn, sadly.  :)
<CardinalFang> "Yay, dbus.  Ooo, a module provides the function to use."
<dobey> man. apartments are such BS
<dobey> can't wait to have a house
<urbanape> house++
<jblount> house+-
<dobey> "hi, we don't really need to do it, but we're repainting all the lines in the parking lot, so IT MUST BE COMPLETELY EMPTY ALL DAY." == BS
<CardinalFang> I think the statute of limitations has passed, so the next time we're sitting over beers, remind me to tell you the story of my college apt complex repainting the parking lot and my subsequent only voluntary crimes.
<dobey> heh
<CardinalFang> It's the only time I had a reward on my head.
<statik> ooh, pretty: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Karmic/Boot/Demo
<statik> mt is doing nice work there
<jblount> statik: Check out one of the remixes http://files.getdropbox.com/u/175241/boot/Ubuntu%20Karmic%20Koala%20animated%20boot%20splash%20idea.ogv
<statik> jblount: neat! i like the colder look myself, but i'm mostly just happy it's going to look more polished
<jblount> That's part of the reason I like running the new distro, I reboot occassionally and see new prettiness.
<dobey> alright, i think it's time to get me some grub
<dobey> bbiab
<thisfred> urbanape, statik, when testing chad's desktopcouch branch, did it start only a single desktopcouch?
<thisfred> (also: urbanape you seem to be gone from the other channel again)
<urbanape> hmm..
 * urbanape looks sheepish.
<urbanape> That I didn't check.
<thisfred> urbanape: well, I only noticed because I got a different error
<thisfred> but can you do a ps aux | grep couchdb?
<thisfred> I think the tests just leave it all running
<urbanape> I rushed, and approved based on what I saw in the diff. My bad.
<urbanape> hmm.
<statik> thisfred: i got only one
<statik> thisfred: but mine might have already been running
<thisfred> statik: ok, thanks.
<urbanape> when I used the start script included with the checkout, I was left with a defunct couchdb process.
<jblount> statik: Is there a place in LP or elsewhere to see "branches that have been approved but have not yet been merged"? I think I lost the plot on a branch or two.
<statik> jblount: look at the code tab on a project, and it has a link for approved merges
<jblount> statik: kthnx
<dobey> hmm
<slayton> if I want to store my ~/Documents folder on Ubuntu one can I just make s symbolic link to it from ~/Ubuntu One/My Files/?
<dobey> you'd need to put it in ~/Ubuntu One/My Files/ and then make the external one a symlink pointing to it, as we don't yet support synchronizing arbitrary folders
<slayton> are the plans to support external folders in the future?
<dobey> yes
<dobey> though i don't know the specifics of how far in the future that would be. you can monitor the bugs for those various related features by subscribing to them on launchpad though
<kitply> hi all, i got an invite to join the ubuntuone, when i visited the site, it says recommended distro version is 9.04, but i have 8.10
<kitply> can ubuntuone be installed on 8.10
<kitply> could anyone help me on this?
<dobey> it requires some hefty backporting work which hasn't been done by anyone yet afaik
<kitply> dobey: May i know what backporting means?
<dobey> kitply: there are newer versions of various packages in 9.04 which we require
<kitply> dobey: so we may need to install them before we install the ubuntuone client?
<dobey> kitply: well they will have to be built/tested on 8.10 before the client will work, yes
<kitply> dobey: oh ok.
<dpm> dobey: quick question: I'd like to file a bug on the backend not being translatable. Which project should I best file it against? I'm looking at https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone/+filebug and I've got several chices there
<dpm> choices, I meant
<dobey> dpm: ubuntuone-syncdaemon is part of ubuntuone-client
<dpm> dobey: right, but as far as I can tell there is no ubuntuone-syncdaemon project to file a bug against. Should I file it against ubuntuone-client, even if I'm talking about the backend?
<dobey> dpm: what do you mean by backend exactly? i presumed you mean the syncdaemon... do you mean something else?
<dpm> dobey: sorry, I was probably being ambiguous. What I meant was the web UI and the fact that it is not translatable
<dobey> dpm: there is already a bug about that, and the web ui would be part of ubunet
<dobey> dpm: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubunet/+bug/330746 -- and you are already subscribed to it :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330746 in ubuntuone-client "User Interface needs to be Translated" [Medium,Fix released]
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> i guess ubottu doesn't like bugs that span multple projects, very well
<dpm> dobey: that's not the one, that bug is about the client. My memory is bad, but I do remember that one after having submitted the patch :)
<dobey> dpm: no, it's about both :)
<dobey> dpm: it's the same bug, but affects both projects
 * dpm reads again...
<dobey> it's still open on ubunet
<dpm> ah, you are right... thanks
<dpm> changing subject and going back to the client, I have to have a look at it again: I noticed the fix was released, but translations are still not being loaded.
<dobey> hmm, i don't know about that. afaik, it works
<dpm> I'll have to investigate more. I've just double-checked with someone else using 0.91.1+r113 with an Italian locale, and ubuntuone-client is still in English only
* rmcbride changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Help contact: | File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://ubuntuone.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Beta Client Revno is 134, Protocol Revno is 60 | Release 0.91
<dobey> dpm: looks like there might be a packaging issue with translations...
<dobey> dpm: i'm not entirely sure how that is supposed to work though. i thought our translations would be added to language-pack-whatever packages...
<urbanape> kenvandine and statik: I think I know why the records get munged up.
<urbanape> or at least, why some might get flubbed on new/changed bookmarks/
<statik> urbanape: oooh, tell me more
<urbanape> So, I threw in a massive amount of debugging statements.
<dpm> dobey: that's for karmic. I can have a look at that. But I was talking about jaunty, where translations for ubuntuone-client are not being picked up
<urbanape> and it seems that a lot of the event handling can get into a congested state, especially when it happens around poll time.
<urbanape> I'm not positive about it, still picking apart the console log.
<urbanape> Need to lower the frequency so I don't get so much churn.
<dobey> dpm: yes, because the translations aren't in the packages
<dobey> dpm: so i guess i need to know the correct way to handle this for karmic, and see if i don't need to do something different for jaunty, than we need to do for karmic
<dobey> dpm: and right now is an excellent time to fix that, as i'm about to do a new tarball release and package updates for karmic alpha4
<dobey> doh
<dobey> dpm_: not sure if you got all that...
<dpm_> dobey: I think I did, but wait a sec...
<dpm_> dobey: that's for karmic. I can have a look at that, but not until tomorrow. But I was talking about jaunty, where translations for ubuntuone-client are not being picked up. Which package should install the .mo file?
<dobey> i guess you didn't get all of what i said...
<dobey> dpm: yes, because the translations aren't in the packages
<dobey> dpm: so i guess i need to know the correct way to handle this for karmic, and see if i don't need to do something different for jaunty, than we need to do for karmic
<dobey> dpm: and right now is an excellent time to fix that, as i'm about to do a new tarball release and package updates for karmic alpha4
<dobey> dpm_: ^^ you probably missed a bunch of that
<dpm_> dobey: I did not miss it, in jaunty ubuntuone-client is not in main, and thus is not using language packs
<dobey> dpm_: i have no idea how language packs are even supposed to work...
<dpm_> dobey: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TranslationLifecycle
<dobey> dpm_: they're also missing in karmic currently
<urbanape> also, it seems pretty clear that we need to be slightly smarter about whether and how much we're willing to clobber any properties with undefined (probably not and never).
<dpm_> basically, if a package is in main, it should get its translations stripped by pkgbinarymangler, then they're going to be imported into Rosetta, translators do their work, and translations are then exported in language-pack-gnome-xx in this case. It seems that the import bit already works. Let me have a look at the exports
<dobey> dpm: it rather looks like it's probably an issue in ubuntuone-client packaging
<dobey> dpm: as none of the binary package .install files list any of the translations, and so they're probably not getting pulled out properly i guess
<dpm> yes, I think so, as you mentioned in -desktop, it doesn't seem to install the .mo files?
<dobey> we install them, but they aren't "owned" by any of the binary packages
<dobey> hmm, this is going to be a bit problematic
<dpm> what do you mean by "pulled out properly"? Forgetting karmic for a second, why can't the jaunty package not install the translations in /usr/share/locale?
<dobey> i didn't say it can't
<dobey> i said it isn't currently
<dpm> ah, right
<dobey> so the big question at the moment is, if karmic provides the translations in a language pack, and we provide PPA packages of our software as well, how do we avoid file conflicts on the translations, because they won't get stripped by the PPA builder afaik
<dpm> dobey: in Karmic, the PPA will install translations in /usr/share/locale, whereas the package in main (actually the language-pack-gnome-xx containing the translations) will install them in /usr/share/locale-langpack, so there shouldn't be any conflict other than the fact that translations in /usr/share/locale have precedence over those in /usr/share/locale-langpack
<dobey> ah ok
<dobey> then that answers the question
<dpm> I think the only thing that needs to be done is that the package installs the .mo files. Stripping the translation files and putting and exporting them in language packs is already taken care of by pkgbinarymangler and langpack-o-matic respectively (but obviously, without having had a look at the package I might be oversimplifying it or plainly wrong :) )
<dobey> dpm: it's taken care of, but there's nothing to strip at the moment :)
<dpm> but by having a look at https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/ubuntuone-client/+translate it seems that at least they are imported fine into LP
<dpm> or they were imported fine at some point :)
<dobey> dpm: yeah, and this is a bit weird anyway, since we already use LP for translations... so i don't really see the point of using the same tool twice to get different translations :)
<dobey> dpm: so this will be fixed "today"
 * dobey wonders if there is a bug about it already though
<dpm> ah, because the https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client ones are for the upstream project, whereas https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/ubuntuone-client/+translate are for those in Ubuntu. Translations should generally be made in the upstream project, and they will ideally flow to downstream ubuntu every time a new Ubuntu distro release is open for translation. There Ubuntu Translators can also make fixes if neces
<dpm> sary, and it could also be that the upstream strings (I mean the msgids) differ from downstream
<dpm> dobey: thanks!. I have not seen a bug for it yet, though, but I think you or I can simply add a comment to the existing one
<dpm> and maybe change it's status to Confirmed instead of Fix Released
<dobey> no, that bug is fixed
<dpm> right
<dobey> this is a different issue
<dobey> the client is translated
<dpm> yeah, ok
<dobey> we just don't ship the translations in the binary packages at the moment
<dobey> but that will be fixed very shortly
<dpm> so is it worth filing a new bug at all, then?
<dobey> actually, there /might/ be one on the ubuntu package that i haven't gotten mail for
 * dobey checks
<urbanape> merging is hard, let's go shopping.
<dobey> merging is easy
<dobey> we have scripts that do that
<urbanape> I meant generically.
<dobey> well, i guess it is pretty hard for Boston drivers to do
<urbanape> in bindwood, we've made a practical decision to assume that Couch wins when pulling bookmarks into FF.
<urbanape> however, if Couch has properties set to undefined, that's probably a mistake, and we should re-push the values from Firefox.
<urbanape> right now, Couch always wins and that's lossy.
<dobey> yeah, that is messy
<dobey> verterok: is your branch super important?
<jblount> Hmm. When I uploaded a file I created with "touch" (I guess zero bytes?) the updown server doesn't seem to like it.
<dobey> doh
<verterok> dobey: fix an bug in the share changed handler, (if a share change and SD get a notification, the handler is of that notification is broked)
<verterok> dobey: so it's important, I'm not sure of call it "super" important :)
<dobey> verterok: ah, at first i thought it was just changing the name, but then reading through the diff i saw why :)
<verterok> dobey: yeap, an ugly bug :)
<dobey> yeah
<dobey> but i approved :)
<statik> hey dobey, you know how i like to ruin your days by giving you more work?
<dobey> you know i know
<statik> i really want that right-click menu thing to get the web URL for a file in ubuntu one
<dobey> is there a bug for that?
<statik> is that something you could explain to me how to do, and then review my branch, or would it be easier for you to just do it directly? nope, i need to write one and jack the priority insanely high to reflect my own selfish preferences
 * statik writes a bug
<dobey> i don't know exactly how it would work
<dobey> probably because i don't really understand how the updown server works
<statik> https://updown.ubuntuone.com/<UUID>
<statik> thats all there is to it
<statik> so i'm imagining a context menu item that says something like 'Get web URL for this file'
<statik> and then formulates the URL after asking syncdaemon for the file ID
<statik> and copies it to the clipboard - maybe also shows the URL in a small dialog to make people understand that it's available for copy/paste
<dobey> then i guess you just need to query the syncdaemon to get the UUID for the file, and then concatentate it on the end of a string that's "http://updown.ubuntuone.com/"
<dobey> and then do all the painful stuff to stick it in the clipboard
<herb> statik: got a sec?
<statik> herb: yessir - i'm not used to seeing you on the public channel, hows the sprint?
<herb> I'm not sprinting. mthaddon got that job
<jblount> urbanape: I have a mystery. I thought that changing folders update the url string thing at /files/new/ but when I was just looking at it, it didn't. Was I imagining something?
<urbanape> ENOPARSE
<statik> browserhistory
<statik> there is a yui3 lib for that i heard
<urbanape> ah, yeah, that is also something we need to fix. lots of loose threads
<BUGabundo> ola ola
#ubuntuone 2009-08-12
<CardinalFang> d
<CardinalFang> thisfred, does this help with your branch?
<CardinalFang> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~cmiller/desktopcouch/getport-at-call-time
<thisfred> CardinalFang: o wow, no rest for the wicked huh? ;)
<thisfred> thanks, I'll have a look!
<CardinalFang> Well, I sync'd it out at the last minute yesterday and didn't tell you.
<thisfred> hmm, syncdaemon crashes at startup, and then report a problem crashes....
<CardinalFang> thisfred, Eh?
<thisfred> CardinalFang: sorry, nothing to do with your branch
<thisfred> CardinalFang: encouraging news: the branch only started couch once. Will now test with higher load on the machine...
<thisfred> CardinalFang: ehm
<thisfred> CardinalFang: it only *reports* starting it once
<thisfred> CardinalFang: there do seem to be two running after trial, and there were none before
<CardinalFang> I don't think there's a report-er outside the start-er.  Hrm.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: maybe I'm just misreading ps
<thisfred> eric      8321  0.0  0.0   1836   544 pts/0    S    07:47   0:00 /bin/sh -e /usr/bin/couchdb -c \"/etc/couchdb/default.ini\" -c \"/home/eric/.config/desktop-couch/desktop-couchdb.ini\" -b -r 0 -p /home/eric/.cache/desktop-couch/desktop-couchdb.pid -o /home/eric/.cache/desktop-couch/desktop-couchdb.stdout -e /home/eric/.cache/desktop-couch/desktop-couchdb.stderr -R
<thisfred> eric      8348  0.0  0.0   1836   324 pts/0    S    07:47   0:00 /bin/sh -e /usr/bin/couchdb -c \"/etc/couchdb/default.ini\" -c \"/home/eric/.config/desktop-couch/desktop-couchdb.ini\" -b -r 0 -p /home/eric/.cache/desktop-couch/desktop-couchdb.pid -o /home/eric/.cache/desktop-couch/desktop-couchdb.stdout -e /home/eric/.cache/desktop-couch/desktop-couchdb.stderr -R
<thisfred> eric      8349  1.7  0.2  64964  9220 pts/0    Sl   07:47   0:00 /usr/lib/erlang/erts-5.7.2/bin/beam.smp -Bd -K true -- -root /usr/lib/erlang -progname erl -- -home /home/eric -noshell -noinput -smp auto -sasl errlog_type error -pa /usr/lib/couchdb/erlang/lib/couch-0.9.0/ebin /usr/lib/couchdb/erlang/lib/mochiweb-r97/ebin /usr/lib/couchdb/erlang/lib/ibrowse-1.4.1/ebin -eval application:load(ibrowse) -eval application:load(crypto)
<thisfred>  -eval application:load(couch) -eval crypto:start() -eval ibrowse:start() -eval couch_server:start([ "/etc/couchdb/default.ini", "/home/eric/.config/desktop-couch/desktop-couchdb.ini"]), receive done -> done end. -pidfile /home/eric/.cache/desktop-couch/desktop-couchdb.pid -heart
<thisfred> (sry that was a pastebin candidate I guess :)
<CardinalFang> Even pastebin can not contain it.
<thisfred> First two lines seem to be two separate couches to me
<CardinalFang> How many listeners do you have?
<CardinalFang> thisfred,  $ netstat -apn |grep beam
<thisfred> CardinalFang: just one
<CardinalFang> Then you have only one daemon.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: and from looking at the code, it makes no sense: it printed "done." only once
<thisfred> so it can't have started more than once
<CardinalFang> thisfred, my new code, replacing "sleep(2)" with waiting until a process appears with the same characteristics as we use to decide we need to start something -- this should solve slow-box problems.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: awesome. I'll just assume this works. I'll ask on #couchdb if two processes is worrying or normal, or something in between
<CardinalFang> Rgr.  Erlang is weird that way.
<CardinalFang> thisfred, mention that only one is listening for TCP.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: erlang is weird in almost every way, (reading erlang for kangaroos now) but I kinda like it. It borrows from Prolog heavily, which is still one of my favorite languages.
<CardinalFang> I've never used either.  :(
<CardinalFang> My old habit of learning a new language every year stopped 5 years ago.  :(  :(  :(
<CardinalFang> I did try Clojure for a while this year.
<CardinalFang> AFK 30min.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> What is the "Shared With Me" directory for?
<Chipaca> xcdfgkjhgcv: for when people share things with you
<Chipaca> xcdfgkjhgcv: somebody shares a folder with you, you accept it, it lands there
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Chipaca: Roger that.
<CardinalFang> thisfred, any news?
<thisfred> CardinalFang: jan____ thought it was strange, but not impossible. I'll ask Noah Slater when he gets online, or ask the mailing list. One thing to test would be to see if it goes away when stopping couch. Which points to another issue: we don't have a stop method in desktopcouch right? would not be used often, but nice to have for testing, debugging, etc.
<CardinalFang> thisfred, Hrm, it should be easy.  How do you want to call it?
<thisfred> CardinalFang: the tests could call it in the same way as start, and maybe it should be callable from the command line as well
<CardinalFang> thisfred, tests don't call start.  Part of finding the port to talk to makes it spawn desktopcouch if it's not running.  So, it's trickier.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: well ok, same way as the portfinder calls it then. My point is, maybe we should test start and stop in isolation, and also, maybe (one of) the tests should call stop before running, so we check the portfinder
<thisfred> CardinalFang: discussed this briefly with statik yesterday, and it may be better to test against a dedicated testdb. Or do we already do that?
<CardinalFang> thisfred, No idea.
<thisfred> so running the tests won't mess with a developer's couchdb
<thisfred> probably not
<thisfred> It would mean some refactoring, I don't think it's as urgent
<statik> it's not urgent
<thisfred> I think a good first step would be to have a python only stop method
<thisfred> and call that in the setup of one test that talks to the db
<CardinalFang> Ah, it should discover whether the tree is a dev tree, and if so, to use the ubunet tmp, iirc.
 * CardinalFang checks.
<mattgriffin> jdo: regarding my issue with having an Active account but not being able to access /files (and being redirected to /plans)...
<jdo> mattgriffin, due to the problem in the subscription_nightly job which was fixed yesterday, your subscription didn't get renewed
<jdo> mattgriffin, I can renew it manually
<mattgriffin> jdo: cool. thanks.
<jdo> mattgriffin, I have renewed it and you should work now
<mattgriffin> jdo: excellent. thanks!
 * jblount looks around for someone to start the meeting
<urbanape> MEETING STARTS
<urbanape> if you're working on desktop+, say 'me'
<urbanape> then three lines: DONE, TODO, BLOCK
<urbanape> take one and pass it on
<rodrigo_1> me
<teknico> me
<jblount> me
<urbanape> me
<urbanape> that's it? Okay, rodrigo_, you're up.
<rodrigo_> hmm, nobody else?
<rodrigo_> ok
<teknico> statik, vds...?
<rodrigo_> • DONE: Got tomboy 1st sync to work. couchdb-glib 0.4.3 package fixes. Published new tomboy with sync patch in beta PPA
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Add more tests in couchdb-glib test suite. More openSUSE packaging. Change tomboy syncing prefs interface to show many servers. Add social services accounts config to about-me. Talk to Ara about writing mago tests for evo-couchdb
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: none
<rodrigo_> teknico: go
<teknico> DONE: completed and landed the phone sync subscription check branch, reviews
<teknico> TODO: more reviews, branch to remove relative imports, start work on disabling free phone sync after 30 days
<teknico> BLOCKED: none
<teknico> next: jblount
<vds> me
<jblount> DONE: Decided I need help with my js truncating stuff, talk with statik / warthogs / anyone listening about using u1, fix file names not showing up in gecko browsers.
<jblount> TODO: FACE, talk with urbanape about truncating stuff, talk with contacts people about ui for that, FIX ALL BUGS ON WEBUI (right now that primarily means display quirks in css stuff)
<jblount> BLOCKED: truncating stuff. It plagues me because I know there should be a smart way to do it.
<jblount> urbanape: YTMND
<urbanape> DONE: Pushed a new branch of bindwood with a whole lotta debugging (turned off by default, but enabled with a slight edit). Approved a few branches - new files UI is go
<urbanape> TODO: Start fixing the new files UI, making it pretty, reliable, and robust. Help out jblount on some of that.
<urbanape> BLOCK: Nope
<urbanape> vds, you're up.
<vds> DONE: pair programming with teknico, some discussion about FX  deployment, some review
<vds> TODO: still deployment stuff
<vds> BLOCKED: no
<vds> I guess that's it
<urbanape> Thanks, all.
<urbanape> MEETING ENDS
<urbanape> (stragglers, feel free to paste in channel)
 * jblount pats urbanape on the back
<CardinalFang> dang!
<urbanape> lollygagger!
<CardinalFang> You broke my keyword watcher with "MEET-NG STARTS" instead of "MEET-NG BEGINS".  :(
<urbanape> d'oh
<urbanape> I'll try to be more consistent in the future
<dobey> huh
<CardinalFang> I've spammed the channels with thisfr-d, so you know what I'm working on.  :\
<dobey> ☭ DONE: 0.92.0 release, Fixed #412150, #409474
<dobey> ☭ TODO: Finish #386443
<dobey> ☭ BLCK: 1.0a on server side (pending oauth.py upstream 1.0a patch approval)
<CardinalFang> DONE: much desktopcouch polish
<CardinalFang> TODO: 30 more minutes of polish. then back to Gwibber.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None
<statik> sorry i missed the meeting, i've been on the phone
<statik> dobey: who needs to approve the oauth.py patch?
<dobey> statik: upstream... Leah Culver
<dobey> statik: but i am like " this close to forking it
<statik> dobey: is it a backwards compatible kind of thing?
<dobey> statik: 1.0a requires API changes for the server side stuff
<statik> so is it a change we can safely apply to the packaged version in karmic, or would we need to ship two versions of the library for people to be able to upgrade on their own schedule?
<statik> dobey: this is the patch, yes? http://code.google.com/p/oauth/issues/detail?id=110
<dobey> well, we can change our private copy for ubuntuone, and not touch the python-oauth package for now. she said she has collected several patches for the issue, so i don't know what these "other patches" are like, and if she will land one of them instead of mine, with different api changes than mine has
<dobey> statik: yes
<dobey> statik: and http://groups.google.com/group/oauth/browse_thread/thread/8f54d2779e71db13 is the discussion thread
<statik> thanks
<dobey> i pinged her yesterday in irc, and she still hasn't gotten 'round to replying to my questions, or landing anything it seems :(
<statik> dobey: i'll send a note on that thread, to see if it wakes anyone up
<dobey> good luck :)
<dobey> brb
<thisfred> python (in javascript) in the browser: http://www.skulpt.org/
<CardinalFang> thisfred, Okay, new changes.  I found one way that start-couchdb can make two to run, but I don't think that's what caused your two-count earlier today.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: awesome, same branch?
<CardinalFang> Same branch.
 * CardinalFang hopes aquarius doesn't freak out at the changes.
<CardinalFang> Though, I hope to be away next week, so he has a chance to change things back.
<thisfred> hehe
<thisfred> It's the risk of taking a holiday, people will touch your stuff
<urbanape> is this known? I've seen it recently: https://pastebin.canonical.com/21052/
<thisfred> CardinalFang: that definitely did something,: two couches (two processes each) are started, and the port can't be found:
<thisfred> CardinalFang: http://pastebin.com/d5348bc0b
<CardinalFang> Yay!  Oh, wait.
<thisfred> urbanape: I thought that was fixed, are your apt and sourcedeps up to date?
<urbanape> ah, probably not, duh.
<urbanape> how do I manage to keep forgetting that?
<urbanape> Time for the Lenny tattoos on my forehead.
<CardinalFang> thisfred, in  desktopcouch/start_local_couchdb.py  bump "100" up to "1000", please.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: hmm, there is only 1000
<thisfred> should I bump to 10000?
<CardinalFang> thisfred,  "100"
<thisfred> CardinalFang: nm
<thisfred> CardinalFang: looking at the wrong file
<thisfred> CardinalFang: ok, now only 2 errors: http://pastebin.com/d7f6829bd but still 2 full couches with 4 /usr/bin/couchdb processes started
<CardinalFang> thisfred, have you considered, perhaps, that your computer is haunted by goblins?
<thisfred> many a time
<CardinalFang> There should be an exception for that.
<thisfred> except GoblinInOpticalDrive
<thisfred> will be in python 3.0 I believe, but that doesn't help us now
<CardinalFang> It's 3.1, and you still have to import from __future__  :(
<CardinalFang> facundobatista, Hey.  Did my subprocess EINTR patch ever make it anywhere?
<CardinalFang> facundobatista, I was trying to avoid the problem by using os.spawnv, but that has the same problem.  :(
<thisfred> CardinalFang: that first error I get, and noone else, it seems, may be a clue that points to where the goblin lives
<dobey> CardinalFang: what problem?
<dobey> CardinalFang: os.spawn* is deprecated by subprocess
<facundobatista> CardinalFang, what are you talking about?
<facundobatista> CardinalFang, the issue in Python's subprocess? about closing the fd if error?
<CardinalFang> facundobatista, no, about read being interrupted.
 * CardinalFang digs for email.
<CardinalFang> facundobatista, when trying to figure out what to do with os.spawn, I found your fingerprints.  http://bugs.python.org/issue686667
<dobey> CardinalFang: is it when you try to read from STDERR?
<CardinalFang> dobey, Not me.
<dobey> CardinalFang: well, can you explain the exact issue and point me at the code? i'll tell you what's wrong :)
<urbanape> jblount, statik: http://emberapp.com/urbanape/images/truncated-long-filenames
<jblount> urbanape: holy geez, thats awesome
<urbanape> that's a pretty simple, straightforward approach. Where we generate the per-row info object, I just truncate the filename if it's longer than (say) 35 characters.
<CardinalFang> facundobatista, I can't find the email..  :(  Okay, see if this sounds familiar.  All system calls in Unix may be interrupted.  In subprocess and os.spawn*, we use system calls but do not catch the OSError (e.errno=errno.EINTR) that may happen.
<urbanape> seem reasonable? I can propose it as is.
<CardinalFang> dobey, you too, if you care.
<CardinalFang> I've reproduced a few in just a few minutes.
<jblount> urbanape: +1 (I'm on the phone with statik, and he likes it too)
<urbanape> k
<CardinalFang> facundobatista, os.spawnv:  https://pastebin.canonical.com/21057/
<CardinalFang> facundobatista, subprocess #1: https://pastebin.canonical.com/21058/
<CardinalFang> facundobatista, subprocess #2: https://pastebin.canonical.com/21059/
<dobey> CardinalFang: is this code in trunk?
<CardinalFang> facundobatista, Back on June 12, I have you a patch for subprocess that caught these OSErrors and retried.
<CardinalFang> dobey, What?  Python trunk?
<dobey> CardinalFang: no, desktopcouch
<dobey> ie, where you're seeing the SIGINT
<dobey> huh, that's odd
<CardinalFang> dobey, not SIGINT.
<CardinalFang> dobey, You can reproduce it with trunk, I'm sure.
<CardinalFang> It may take a few minutes of hard running.
<CardinalFang> facundobatista, I originally complained that subprocess.Popen was leaking file descriptors.
<dobey> grr
<CardinalFang> facundobatista, Okay, I tracked it down.  These are separate problems.
<CardinalFang> The first still persists in my 2.6-karmic, though.
<CardinalFang> Today's is a new/separate problem
 * CardinalFang thinks he scared facundobatista off.  :(
 * CardinalFang would flee too.
 * jblount tries to sort out lunch
<thisfred> CardinalFang: after changing tries to 1000, things get weirder still: again everything errors on finding the port, and then a couch is started after the tests are finished running
<thisfred> CardinalFang: and now I have something like 5 running, with 2 processes each
<thisfred> CardinalFang: 7 to be exact
<thisfred> CardinalFang: I think this is the original problematic behavior aquarius tried to fix with one of his recent branches
 * thisfred <- going to the super market in 5 mins
<thisfred> CardinalFang: I've switched over some tests to testtools.TestCase instead of twisted.trial.unittest.TestCase, since we don't need it, and it's breaking in interesting ways on goblin haunted old computers.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: all the tests in records, to be exact.
<fader_> Is there a known issue atm with logging into the U1 website?  I'm getting redirected back to the OpenID page every time I try on three different machines.
<dobey> fader_: hrmm, it's working ok for me
<dobey> fader_: but i have seen a few bug reports come in about that, this morning.
<fader_> dobey: Weird.  I wonder if it's something with my account :/
<fader_> I'm getting this on karmic, jaunty, and an OSX machine in Safari.
<dobey> fader_: does the same thing happen trying to log in to launchpad.net?
<fader_> dobey: Nope, I'm able to log into launchpad on all three systems just fine.
<fader_> When I click 'sign in' I get redirected to ubuntuone.com/files and then immediately back to login.launchpad.net
<jblount> fader`: We've had a bunch of bugs reported about this same thing recently, so I don't think you are alone.
<jblount> jamesh: Yo! Have there been any recentish changes to the SSO system?
<fader`> jblount: I'm happy to try anything that will help you here, provide logs, etc. :)
<dobey> fader`: i think if you delete your cookies, and empty the cache, it might work around the problem for you :)
<jamesh> jblount: I can't think of anything that would cause that problem.
<jblount> jamesh: That's what I figured. Thanks though.
<fader`> dobey: No effect, I'm afraid :(
<fader`> Plus I had never logged into U1 from the OSX machine until I tried a few moments ago and I see the same behavior there
<dobey> weird
<jblount> fader`: I was just able to reproduce, although I'm not sure exactly what is going on yet.
<fader`> Whew, I was starting to think U1 didn't like me personally :)
<jblount> fader`: I have it on good authority that U1 wants to be your friend.
<jblount> :)
<dobey> obama said that, now he's turning the country socialist!
<jblount> statik: ping?
 * jblount realizes now that ping should probably not have a question mark. 
<Chipaca> dobey: you mean the "I was just able to reproduce" bit?
 * Chipaca codes while watching over the coals for an asado 
<jblount> dobey: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/412360/comments/7
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 412360 in ubuntuone-client "impossible to sign in in web interface" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dobey> Chipaca: huh?
<jblount> fader`: Are you a recent subscriber?
<fader`> jblount: No... I have been on it since slightly before the karmic UDS
<Chipaca> dobey: jblount said "I was just able to reproduce, [...]"
<Chipaca> dobey: and you said "obama said that, now he's turning the country socialist!"
<dobey> Chipaca: you missed an intermittent line from jblount
<Chipaca> dobey: it's more fun this way
<dobey> Chipaca: the one where he said "i have it on good authority that u1 wants to be your friend"
<jblount> fader`: Hmm. Thanks for the info, although it pokes a hole in my first theory.
<jblount> fader`: I'll update the bug I linked to a moment ago with info, I'm guessing that jdo will be able to help us figure it out.
<fader`> jblount: Last night I purged and reinstalled the client on my karmic machine if you think that's relevant, though I was able to log into the web after doing so
<dobey> fader`: the desktop client is irrelevant to logging in on the web :)
<jblount> fader`: What dobey said, outside of a Oauth authentication process, the desktop client and the authentication bit on the website don't interact.
<fader`> jblount: Please feel free to /msg me if you need me to do anything to help out even if I'm not in this channel.  I'm generally on 0800-1700 EDT (which I think is 0400-1300 GMT)
<jblount> fader`: Will do, thanks again!
<fader`> jblount: Thank you!
<Chipaca> READY_WAITING_WITH_CONTQ --[SYS_META_QUEUE_WAITING]--> READY_WAITING_WITH_METAQ
<Chipaca> gotcha!!
 * Chipaca dances
 * jblount dances because Chipaca is dancing, but doesn't really understand
<Chipaca> jblount: facundobatista found a weird bug where syncdaemon thought it had nothing to do, with 1k things queued in its content queue
<Chipaca> ^ that transition is responsible
<Chipaca> it dropped the _WITH_CONTQ
<Chipaca> it should be
<Chipaca> READY_WAITING_WITH_CONTQ --[SYS_META_QUEUE_WAITING]--> READY_WAITING_WITH_BOTHQ
<Chipaca> :-D
<jblount> :D
<Chipaca> some day I'm going to build up (a) my courage, (b) time, (c) lucio's courage, and I'm going to refactor that dumb fsm into something smarter
<Chipaca> (d) tests for each darn transition, before the refactor
<jblount> Chipaca: This sounds like a very good plan, you should go swim with sharks or similar to build up your courage.
<jblount> Although I hear parenting is sometimes just as dangerous.
 * Chipaca suscribes to the school of extreme parenting
<jblount> heh
<jblount> urbanape: Any luck landing your branch, or are the tests still running locally?
<urbanape> I updated my system and had to rebootie
<jblount> urbanape: Can I suggest just re-trying pqm-submit? I had to do the same on an earlier branch, and I'm guessing you won't be able to recreate the test failure locally.
<urbanape> sure
<jblount> Nice, thanks.
<urbanape> resbumitting
<urbanape> spelled correctly, even
<jblount> spelling, smelling.
<jblount> fader`: Yo, can you try going to https://ubuntuone.com/files/old ?
<fader`> jblount: That seems to load just fine.
<jblount> fader`: I thought so, we'll have the rest of the site fixed shortly. Just forgot to remove a decorator when switching over to the new files interface.
<jblount> fader`: Thanks again for helping troubleshoot.
<fader`> jblount: Thank you!  Off to share files. :)
<CardinalFang> facundobatista, I made a patch for Python trunk, and two problem descriptions.
<CardinalFang> facundobatista, http://sandbox.chad.org/python-subprocess/
<inkvizitor68sl> mmm.... i know that it is offtopic... but maybe any1 know how i can set port of IRC server, when connecting to it from jabber client?
<CardinalFang> facundobatista, You did indeed get my June patch in for the pipe leaking fix.
<CardinalFang> facundobatista, Thank you.
<facundobatista> CardinalFang, this is another stuff?
<CardinalFang> facundobatista, Yes.  Two different, but related problems.
<facundobatista> CardinalFang, you should open bugs in bugs.python.org about this
<CardinalFang> Rgr.  Never done that.  I will try.
<jblount> inkvizitor68sl: I have no idea about that, what client are you using?
<inkvizitor68sl> jblount, gajim... for example i connecting to #ubuntu-ru%zsh.su@irc.zsh.su
<inkvizitor68sl> but irc server at zsh.su on 6668 port
<inkvizitor68sl> just i have local ZNC and want use it from Jabber >_>
<jblount> I think generally you do something like zsh.su:6668, but am completely unfamiliar with the client.
<inkvizitor68sl> jblount, i tired already) "wrong symbols in conference name"
<inkvizitor68sl> tried*
<CardinalFang> facundobatista, Attached to existing bug.  http://bugs.python.org/issue1068268
<urbanape> jblount: success
<urbanape> show-me-filenames merged cleanly this time
<jblount> urbanape: huzzah, one step closer.
<urbanape> will desktopcouch work with 9.04?
<urbanape> haven't tried it
<jblount> CardinalFang: ^^ ?
<statik> wow i totally broke the web UI last night
<CardinalFang> jblount, Eh?  9.04?  It should, urbanape.
<dobey> statik: yes you did! :P
<urbanape> would he need to add karmic universal?
<dobey> urbanape: shouldn't
<urbanape> statik: how so? (beyond flipping on the new UI)?
<dobey> urbanape: i don't know if we build jaunty desktopcouch packages currently, though
<statik> urbanape: i forgot to remove the decorator that only allowed people in ~ubuntuone-hackers to access it
<urbanape> d'oh
<urbanape> I was thinking, "Works for me!"
<dobey> haha, no woder i could log in
<statik> yeah, i stayed up late last night to test it after the rollout, and tested it twice today trying to figure out the bug reports that were coming in
<statik> it was working great for me
<urbanape> oh, man.
<CardinalFang> Maybe that decorator should emit something about the restriction.
<jblount> CardinalFang: +1
<dobey> CardinalFang: i presumed it would just 404
<statik> yeah, it was a weird combination. most places we use it we return 404 instead of 401
<dobey> CardinalFang: but i didn't realize it was there for /files/ :P
<statik> but the other redirection stuff that we have in place to send anyone who logs in to /files/ interacted badly with that
<dobey> right
<dobey> well at least i was right in suspecting a probable issue with the new files ui :)
<statik> urbanape: you need python-desktopcouch packages for jaunty?
<urbanape> I got pinged on twitter from a firefox dev who knows extensions and places and wanted to try it out
 * jblount sighs as he sees jdo's branch fail pqm the first time (just as urbanape and my branches did before it)
<urbanape> but he installed jaunty
<jblount> statik: Why does pqm hate new code? Is it my fault? I can change!
<CardinalFang> statik, do any of us own python-couchdb ?  I filed a bug last night, and I think I can fix it pretty easily.
<CardinalFang> Er, maybe not.
<CardinalFang> Hrm.
<statik> CardinalFang: nope. for a bugfix that needs to go in quickly, the process is to patch the package, and also forward the patch to the upstream project (either the bugtracker or the mailing list). Filing a bug on the python-couchdb package in ubuntu, attaching a debdiff, and getting a sponsor to upload it is the fastest way to get a fix pushed out
<jdo> statik, speaking of debdiff :) do you know if testresources ever got updated for karmic?
<statik> as happy as i am to have a working video card in my laptop now, i sort of wish i had one day to enjoy it before karmic updates broke my video
<statik> jdo: this page says no: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/python-testresources
<statik> if anyone on the U1 team had earned MOTU rights by now, we could upload it ourselves ;)
<dobey> statik: you should poke james_w or someone to look at your bug real quick :)
<jdo> statik, if none of the U1 team has MOTU rights, I would be the last one to get it
<jblount> fader`: Yo! We just got that fix rolled out, the web interface should be fully functional for you now :)
<fader`> jblount: Awesome, thanks!  You guys rock! :)
<jblount> fader`: Thank you, we wouldn't have been able to track down the problem without your help.
<fader`> No problem, complaining is what I do best.
<fader`> ;)
<statik> facundobatista, CardinalFang: thank you both for fixing python bugs upstream, that makes life better for everyone
<CardinalFang> statik, I got a big monitor, too.  It's almost oppressive.  "MORE CODE", it demands.
<dobey> CardinalFang: but what dpi is it?
<jblount> CardinalFang: What sort did you get, I remember that it is a 30" behemoth
<dobey> it must be one of those giant low resolution things :P
<statik> urbanape: the version of desktopcouch that was in karmic has now been uploaded to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntuone/+archive/beta for your firefox dev to play with
<urbanape> rock
 * thisfred is developing a serious rootbeer habit
<thisfred> hey, it said beer, and by the time I discovered it had no alcohol at all, I was well and properly hooked...
<statik> joshuahoover: dunno if you saw earlier, but your GPG key is all set in pqm now so you can resubmit at will
<dobey> thisfred: there is good rootbeer, and then there's a lot of crappy rootbeer
<thisfred> dobey: I probably haven't even gotten to the really good stuff yet
<thisfred> in the Netherlands I had to go to a specialty asian import supermarket to get any
<dobey> heh
<dobey> rmcbride: the Iced Earth cover of Number of the Beast is really good too
<dobey> thisfred: surprisingly, the organic/cane-sugar root beer that i can get at the grocer near me is pretty damn good
<thisfred> dobey: well, any kind without H-F corn syrup is an improvement. I think they have some at our supermarket too. This time I just fell for the 12 can box set :)
<dobey> thisfred: i just love the corn syrup advocacy commercials they have now. "It's ok, in moderation."
<dobey> of course, almost everything that uses it, has it as the first or second item in the ingredients list on the label... which is sorted by quantity
<thisfred> It's even in some of the chips I discovered to my dismay
<thisfred> and the bread
<dobey> yeah
<dobey> i'm just like "wtf do you need that in Doritos for... the fact that they're corn chips isn't enough?"
<dobey> f'n lobbyists
<dobey> seriously
<thisfred> shame they couldn't really get the cars to run on it efficiently, that may have been a better way to get rid of oversubsidized unneeded corn. Other than getting it to starving people of course, but that's crazy talk.
<thisfred> Also loving Chipotle-anything. Not a flavor we had in NL. Nor *any* real mexican food really.
<dobey> cars do run on it efficiently
<thisfred> well not efficiently enough to make up for the cost of extraction/production
<thisfred> I thought
<dobey> they can, yes
<dobey> but not efficiently to warrant the gov't pushing for real change
<dobey> because why push for changes when you're a shareholder in the oil industry?
<rmcbride> Yea avoiding HF corn syrup is something I've gotten quite adept at
<CardinalFang> dobey, only 100DPI.
<dobey> thisfred: the other major issue is that pure ethanol is 100 proof liquor, which sort of introduces some odd legal things
<dobey> err
<dobey> 200 proof i mean
<dobey> so there's a bit of required dilution
<dobey> but i'm tempted to set up a still in the garden :P
<thisfred> hehe
<CardinalFang> jblount, Dell 3007WFP-HC
<CardinalFang> G'night, all.
<thisfred> later CardinalFang
<dobey> woah, there's a funky aquamarine hue to the storm clouds
<rmcbride> dobey: that means hail
<rmcbride> light refracting through airborne ice
<dobey> yeah
<dobey> though it's not precipitating yet
<dobey> clouds are just sort of hovering
<rmcbride> that means they're full of eels
<dobey> indeed
<dobey> and now more rain
<dobey> guess i probably won't get to see the perseids tonight
<dobey> alright, i am outta here for now
<dobey> later!
<diogo> Hello people, Ubuntu One uses something like delta to send only changes to the server ?
<Chipaca_> diogo: nope
<Chipaca> diogo: not yet; for now, it sends whole files
<diogo> Chipaca That send hole file to the server ? If Yes, do you will some day use changesets or something like that ?
<Chipaca> diogo: in fact, the client as it stands now doesn't even resume uploads if they are interrupted
<Chipaca> nor downloads
<diogo> Chipaca I was using dropbox, however I'm so excited with Ubuntu One and I contracted the service
<Chipaca> diogo: the idea is to at some point use deltas, yes
<Chipaca> diogo: the plan was (a) make it work, (b) make it fast
<Chipaca> we're still in (a)
<Chipaca> and deltas is definitely in (b) :)
<diogo> Chipaca I'm believing in the project and I will keep using it
<Chipaca> diogo: the client is still buggy; usable, but don't use it for critical things
<Chipaca> diogo: we *mean* the "beta" part
<Chipaca> diogo: I love that you believe in the project :) so do I :-D
<diogo> I'm using the last ppa and for now I will keep dropbox and ubuntu one until a stable release
<Chipaca> diogo: mind you, we're not just another dropbox wannabe :)
<Chipaca> diogo: file sharing is only one vector
<diogo> Chipaca hehehe, that is good
#ubuntuone 2009-08-13
<diogo> Chipaca Ubuntu One change some attribute of a file ? I'm using rsync to keep updated my folder and backups and without any alteration, rsync change some files.
<Chipaca> diogo: it shouldn't; what changes are you seeing?
<diogo> Chipaca I'm using rsync -a
<diogo> maybe is last updated time or some thing like that
<Chipaca> no, we don't handle file attributes at all
<diogo> I will see if rsync can tell me what is wrong
<Chipaca> the only thing we do is chmod things in readonly shares
<Chipaca> diogo: what version is your client?
<diogo> 0.91.1+r134-0ubuntu1~ppa1~jaunty
<Chipaca> that's ok
<diogo> Chipaca, using rsync -aiv i received in front of file ">f..t......"
<Chipaca> what does that mean?
<diogo> I even touched that file
<Chipaca> diogo: or maybe better: what does diff -urN say?
<diogo> Chipaca I will see in log which are the last modified file
<diogo> and then do that diff
<Chipaca> ok
<diogo> Chipaca Strange, aparently that only happends with binary files
<diogo> Chipaca I tried with some files and receive nothing. Some files that rsync resynched was swf
<Chipaca> strange, indeed
<diogo> Chipaca Binary files a b differ
<diogo> Chipaca forget that, that a file doesn't exists
<diogo> Chipaca However swf files rsync continues resynching
<Chipaca> that is very strange
<diogo> Chipaca Now I got one, 'diff -urN "Ubuntu One/My Files/Projetos/kerov/media/games/formula-racing-xgz.swf" "Projetos/kerov/media/games/formula-racing-xgz.swf"' returns nothing however rsync resynched that
<Chipaca> hmmm
<Chipaca> diogo: tail -f ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<Chipaca> diogo: tell me what you see
<diogo> Chipaca I did a tail with grep swf http://paste.ubuntu.com/252210/
<Chipaca> diogo: nothing out of the ordinary there
<Chipaca> diogo: which direction are you rsync'ing in?
<diogo> From "Projetos/kerov/media/games/formula-racing-xgz.swf" to "Ubuntu One/My Files/Projetos/kerov/media/games/formula-racing-xgz.swf"
<diogo> It's just rsync -av $HOME/Projetos "$HOME/Ubuntu One/My Files"
<Chipaca> diogo: what happens if you do rsync -avc instead of just -av?
<diogo> Chipaca: For now, nothing.
<diogo> I will wait some time until more files are processed
<Chipaca> diogo: ok
<Chipaca> diogo: also, if after a whiles -avc shows no difference, stop syncdaemon ("quit" from the applet will do, as long as you're not using nautilus to browse the u1 folders), do the rsync -av; if that shows a difference, please file a bug
<Chipaca> we shouldn't be touching files all the time, if that is what we're doing
<Chipaca> diogo: (don't forget to apport-collect the logs onto the bug)
<diogo> Chipaca ok, thank you
<Chipaca> diogo: no, thank you!
<lbsjack> hi,who is familiar with ubuntuone?
<lbsjack> Is the folder "Shared with Me"  which stores the files from others?
<dobey> yes
<dobey> stuff people share with you :)
<lbsjack> dobey:thank you.
<lbsjack> dobey:I want to test the share function.but I only have one account.can you help me?
<lbsjack> dobey:I share my file ,but it says some does not accepted the share.why?
<dobey> lbsjack: the person you share to has to accept the share
<lbsjack> Is the person should have ubuntuone account?
<dobey> yes, they need to have an account to access the share, but the e-mail will have a link that lets them sign up
<lbsjack> dobey:can I share a file with you?
<lbsjack> just for test.
<dobey> if you want to i guess
<lbsjack> or you share a file with me?
<lbsjack> so could you give me your email?
<lbsjack> Many thanks in advance.
<dobey> you can just share to dobey and it should work
<lbsjack> ok,I share the file testfile.txt with you.can u see it ?
<dobey> you can only share folders, not individual files
<lbsjack> hehe
<dobey> so you probably shared all your files with me
<lbsjack> I'll try it.
<dobey> any files you want to share, you should put in a sub-folder
<lbsjack> dobey,I see.
<lbsjack> dobey:are you online?
<lbsjack> hi
<lbsjack> I can not share folders between two accounts,why?
<Chipaca> lbsjack: hi
<Chipaca> lbsjack: why can't you?
<lbsjack> Chipaca:hi
<lbsjack> I created two ubuntuone account and test the folder share function,but it doest work.
<Chipaca> lbsjack: how did you test?
<lbsjack> Chipaca:I share one subfolder from one account,and it says someone doesnt accepted the share.
<Chipaca> lbsjack: did you get the email, and accept the share?
<lbsjack> Yes,I input the friend's email and share the folder.
<lbsjack> and I check the shared folder,it tells me:*@*.com has not accepted the share you sent 32 min ago.
<lbsjack> and the stop sharing button.
<lbsjack> why?
<Chipaca> lbsjack: ell, *@*.com needs to check its mail and click the "yes, I want to get the stuff"
<Chipaca> *well
<lbsjack> I check the mailbox of mine,the email was returned and cannot sent out.
<lbsjack> is there a problem with my mailbox?
<lbsjack> my mailbox is : mail.qq.com
<Chipaca> lbsjack: I don't know
<Chipaca> lbsjack: try sharing from the webpage?
<lbsjack> I did it ,but the same as in ubuntuone-client.
<Chipaca> lbsjack: what does the email return say?
<lbsjack> Sorry,I delete it.
<lbsjack> Chipaca:but I can try it again.
<Chipaca> lbsjack: ok
<lbsjack> Chipaca:If I share the folder ok.what can we see in friends interface?
<Chipaca> lbsjack: what name did you give the share?
<lbsjack> sub dir's name
<Chipaca> let's say you called it "subdir"
<lbsjack> such as mydir,and the share name is mydir.
<Chipaca> so you friend would see
<Chipaca> ~/Ubuntu One/Shared With Me/subdir from Your Name
<lbsjack> in shared with me folder?
<Chipaca> ^ that folder
<lbsjack> hehe.
<Chipaca> suddenly appear
<Chipaca> and gradually sync
<lbsjack> Yes,I hope to see it,but it doesnt appear.
<Chipaca> they first have to accept the share
<lbsjack> Chipaca:Would mind sharing a folder with me?
<Chipaca> not at all
<Chipaca> I'll probably unshare it afterwards
<lbsjack> ok
<lbsjack> my name is linuxshop@qq.com
<lbsjack> I just test it.
<Chipaca> ok
<Chipaca> give me a while
<Chipaca> ive got to upload something first
<lbsjack> Chipaca:Are u a developer of ubuntuone?
<Chipaca> lbsjack: yes
<lbsjack> Chipaca:It's my honor to meet you.
<Chipaca> heh
<Chipaca> we all hang out in here
<lbsjack> I have an advice
<lbsjack> if the folder has been shared ,How can I know it?
<lbsjack> I suggest the folder icon can display the change.
<Chipaca> lbsjack: in nautilus, it should get a distinctive icon
<Chipaca> emblem
<lbsjack> really?
<Chipaca> yes
<lbsjack> Chipaca:can the ubuntu-client-gnome and the web run in the same time.
<Chipaca> lbsjack: or you can do u1sdtool --list-shared
<Chipaca> lbsjack: but that's not as user-friendly
<Chipaca> lbsjack: yes, you can use both the gnome client and the web client at the same time
<lbsjack> thank you,but Now,in my web interface I can see the shared folder.
<Chipaca> lbsjack: right now notifications aren't hooked up, so you won't "see" changes until it refreshes
<lbsjack> so How can I see the changs in local folder.
<lbsjack> refresh?
<Chipaca> lbsjack: sorry, I wasn't able to follow
<lbsjack> or disconnt and reconnect?
<Chipaca> ah, how can you see the shared folder locally?
<Chipaca> disconnect/reconnect works. I think the client that's out _right_ now has a bug wrt share notifications, too
<lbsjack> Chipaca:I use another account to share a folder to me.
<Chipaca> so it'll only pick them up on startup
<lbsjack> Ok,I see.
<Chipaca> lbsjack: otherwise you would've gotten the share automagically
<Chipaca> lbsjack: and failing that, u1sdtool --refresh-shares
<lbsjack> Chipaca:I disconnt and reconect,and it work.
<lbsjack> Now,the shared folder in my local dir.
<Chipaca> lbsjack: you should have an email with my share offer, too
<lbsjack> Chipaca:I have received your email.
<lbsjack> but I have tested it successfully,so I will not to test your share.thank u very much.
<Chipaca> ok
<lbsjack> Chipaca:In my local folder in nautilus.the shared folder's icon is not changed.
<Chipaca> the icon should remain the same, but it should have a "shared" emblem
<Chipaca> orange, IIRC
<lbsjack> Chipaca:I'll check it.
<Chipaca> lbsjack: *maybe* you need to restart the syncdaemon there too
<Chipaca> in which case, let me know
<lbsjack> Chipaca:I quit the ubuntuone applet and then run it again.
<Chipaca> lbsjack: on the computer from which you shared the folder?
<lbsjack> Chipaca:no,I have two clients,client1 and client2,I shared the client2's folder to client1.
<lbsjack> Now I in client2's web interface.
<lbsjack> the icon of client2's shared folder is the same with the folder that didnot share.
<Chipaca> rats :(
<lbsjack> Chipaca:I changed the user account,but the ubuntuone-client-gnome is still use the original user acount.
<lbsjack> How can I change the user account in ubuntuone-client-gnome.
<lbsjack> Chipaca:If I did not express myself I'll say sorry to you.Maybe I send you some screenshots.
<lbsjack> I have a MSN account.
<Chipaca> I'm not following at all. This is probably due to me being very sleepy. My apologies.
<lbsjack> Chipaca:You are very kind.
<lbsjack> I'll try it myself.thank you again.
<midkniht> anyone getting a error after the newest apt update?
<sladen> been thinking all these "spinning and not doing anything" threads
<sladen> how about changing the tooltip from "Working." to  "$last action that caused that state"
<sladen> eg.   "Working: just started copying 'my/foobar.txt'"
<sladen> this would give some backtrace about how the applet was instructed to be in that state
<sladen> the second thing would be to have a watchdog add '(no responses for X seconds/minutes)'
<jblount> Hello everyone!
* rmcbride changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Help contact: rmcbride | File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://ubuntuone.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Beta Client Revno is 134, Protocol Revno is 60 | Release 0.91
<statik> thisfred, couchdb and mozjs, whats the story there? Is the new snapshot built against mozjs or against xulrunner-1.9.1 ?
<thisfred> statik: I am not sure, and james is off to breakfast, but the wrong one in any case
<thisfred> statik: 0.9.0-2ubuntu-5 works on current karmic, so that must do it right
<statik> yay, thats the one i touched last
<thisfred> hehe
<statik> but asac is the one who fixed it
<statik> thisfred, i'm grabbing the sourcepackage out of our ppa now
<thisfred> james said something about asac (understandably) not wanting to ship two libmozjses
<thisfred> statik: ^ but if 0.9 can be made to work, so can the snapshot I'm sure
<statik> thisfred, it's built against mozjs instead of xulrunner-1.9.1 so I think thats the problem
<statik> this is basically the only diff we have left between debians version
<thisfred> ok, I don't know my mozjs from my elbow...
<thisfred> yet
<statik> i'll see if i can fix it now
<statik> and have you review it
<thisfred> that would be great, seeing as how james is busy sprinting
<thisfred> statik: should I reassign the bug to you?
<statik> thisfred, hit me
<thisfred> done! you rock!
<statik> hola rodrigo_, hows tomboy going?
<dobey> oi
<statik> hey dobey
<statik> there are 4 approved branches in the ubuntuone-client queue, feel like running some tarmac-lander?
<statik> before rmcbride does the builds in a bit
<dobey> sure, i was just about to look at the queue
<rodrigo_> statik: syncing now, although still a few details missing, which I'm working on right now
<rodrigo_> statik: but the 1st sync works great
<statik> rodrigo_, that is great! is the version in ubuntu syncing, or a local build with your patch?
<statik> rodrigo_, did pitti upload evolution-couchdb for you yet? I saw a comment in REVU that he was going to
<rodrigo_> statik: the server part is now in trunk, and I uploaded a tomboy package with the patch we used in dublin to our beta ppa
<statik> but it was an old comment
<rodrigo_> statik: no, still waiting for my last evo-couchdb submission to be accepted
<statik> rodrigo_, can you call pitti or seb and ask them about it? i hate to lose a few days lost in the shuffle - we really need that package in main, it's a key part of the contacts syncing story
<rodrigo_> ok
<statik> thisfred, jamesh: so i've rebuilt the couchdb snapshot against xulrunner-1.9.1 and still get the same error. i'm looking through the debug log now
<thisfred> hmm
<thisfred> weird that 0.9 works though. Does trunk require something newer than 0.9 does?
<thisfred> maybe I should ask that question in #couchdb :)
<statik> I wonder if there is a way we can run the couchjs command directly to see the error
<rodrigo_> statik: ok, riddell is uploading the package now
<statik> rodrigo_, that was amazingly fast
<jblount> MEETING BEGINS
<statik> i should email riddell a beer
<jblount> Hello Desktop+ people, say "me" to get in line for our daily standup. Format is DONE / TODO / BLOCKED
<statik> me
<rodrigo_> me
<jblount> me
<teknico> me
<teknico> jblount, you first ;-)
<rodrigo_> statik: I should have poked them before, I guess :)
<dobey> meh
<jblount> urbanape, vds ?
<CardinalFang> me
<urbanape> me1
<vds> me
<jblount> statik: Go time :)
<statik> DONE: telephone, some bugfixes TODO: karmic blocker bugs, for always and ever. today is couchdb day BLOCKED: nope
<statik> rodrigo_, your turn
<rodrigo_> • DONE: Discussed with arusha about web notes UI. Packaged new json-glib 0.7.6 in beta PPA. Tomboy syncing fixes. Evo-couchdb fixes. Had evo-couchdb finally uploaded
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Add more tests in couchdb-glib test suite. More openSUSE packaging. Change tomboy syncing prefs interface to show many servers. Add social services accounts config to about-me. Talk to Ara about writing mago tests for evo-couchdb. File bugs for missing evo-couchdb fields and summary of the fields it uses
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: none
<rodrigo_> jblount: go
<jblount> DONE: FACE DUTY, too many calls in the morning
<jblount> TODO: Finish up interface tweaks for colors and sizes on files ui (never to be named "new" again), start working on popup overlay modal dialog things.
<jblount> BLOCKED: Having some trouble with couchdb loop ('make start' produces: Desktop CouchDB is not running; starting it. Apache CouchDB has started, time to relax. Desktop CouchDB is not running; starting it. Apache CouchDB has started, time to relax....)
<jblount> teknico: rocknroll
<teknico> DONE: more reviews, completed the branch to remove relative imports, dist-upgraded to karmic
<teknico> TODO: landing the branch to remove relative imports, more work on disabling free phone sync after 30 days
<teknico> BLOCKED: none
<teknico> next: dobey
<dobey> ☭ DONE: Finished #386443, Fixed #362469, #396719, Fixed small issue in new package
<dobey> ☭ TODO: Upload/Download status handling, OAuth 1.0a
<dobey> urbanape: your roll
<urbanape> DONE: Landed filename truncation, done in Javascript rather than CSS.
<urbanape> TODO: Fix more bugs, make files UI (don't have to say 'new' anymore) better.
<urbanape> BLOCK: Nada
<urbanape> CardinalFang: sink your teeth into it.
<dobey> ☭ BLCK: None.
<CardinalFang> DONE: desktopcouch starting/testing tests and patches.  Python patch submitted.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Gwibber accounts and icon caching.  Ya rly, today.  Daydream about vacation.  More d-c test with thisfred.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None
<CardinalFang> vds, hey, go!
<vds> DONE: helped with various branches, fixed and landed branch to change the name of config files, closed bug related to db in production
<vds> TODO: tomorrow I'm out
<vds> BLOCKED: no
<vds> anyone else?
<vds> I guess not
<jblount> MEETING ENDS
<statik> you guys rock
<statik> rodrigo_, so if i install the version from our ppa, tomboy can sync?
<rodrigo_> statik: with trunk, yes, I posted a video to the 'desktop from vds' share at u1.com
<statik> rodrigo_, I see the version in karmic is 0.15.5-0ubuntu1, but in the ppa is 0.15.4-0ubuntu2. do you know when the next tomboy upload into karmic will happen?
<rodrigo_> no, I was planning to submit the patch soon
<rodrigo_> or should I submit it now?
<rodrigo_> hmm, in fact, 0.15.5 has been submitted very recently, since yesterday I did the 0.15.4 package from the version in karmic
<jblount> rodrigo_: That video is fantastic! Way to go :)
<rodrigo_> statik: I guess I'll just go ahead and submit the patch, to avoid people losing it when upgrading newest versions from karmic, ok?
<rodrigo_> jblount: glad you like it :)
<rodrigo_> jblount: there is a 500 error from the server, but don't look at the terminal and everything is fine :D
<statik> rodrigo_, sounds great! jdobrien mentioned that the redirect problem during oauth exchange is something we are doing on the server side that was a bit weird for the file sharing system - i hope we can remove that for the tomboy oauth
<jblount> rodrigo_: Working is a form of onde :)
<rodrigo_> statik: ah, ok
<statik> rodrigo_, and you are doing an ubuntu patch for defaulting to ubuntuone.com, yes?
<rodrigo_> statik: I'm just moving the couchdb->tomboy notes code to its own function and calling that from the GET and PUT responses
<rodrigo_> statik: yes, although that is going a bit slower, but yeah, should have something by begining of next week
<CardinalFang> thisfred, my same branch, is this any better?
<jblount> statik: Reguarding 'public links' it's too bad that the public links link to a version that will cost bandwidth, when the user has the file locally at ~/Ubuntu One/Shared With Me/*
<thisfred> CardinalFang: will try after contacts skype up
<statik> jblount, we need to figure out more about bittorrent and cloudfront to help with that
<dobey> jblount: how do you know the user has it there?
<dobey> jblount: those aren't public links then :)
<thisfred> statik: couchdb works in karmic for vds
<jblount> dobey: Yeah, public links in the way we are implementing in the short term, but you are totally right.
<thisfred> vds: he symlinked xulrunner manually
<dobey> jblount, statik: we could create a custom uri that checked if the user had it locally, and hit the web if not
<jblount> dobey: Yeah, cause apt links have worked sooo well for us :)
<statik> lalala i can't hear anyone talking about custom uris
<statik> ;)
<dobey> jblount: this wouldn't be from within firefox though
<dobey> ie, the user would probably click the link in pidgin/xchat/something
<thisfred> statik: vds: this is my xulrunner situation: http://pastebin.com/d36c15bb3
<thisfred> vds: can you paste your output?
<statik> thisfred, so when i run couchjs inside the pbuilder chroot after building it, ["reset"] prints true, as expected. when I run the same thing on my locally installed version, it doesn't print anything. the basic tests in futon still fail the same way even in the version i'm running in the chroot though
<vds> thisfred: statik http://pastebin.com/m7d83fdfc
<thisfred> ok, statik vds has a 100% working couch
<statik> i wish there was a way to see more than 'exit code 2' from the failed subprocess
<statik> oh?
<statik> vds, if you look in /usr/bin/couchdb, what is LD_LIBRARY_PATH being set to?
<thisfred> statik: nm, he's on 0.9
<statik> ah
<thisfred> an earlier pinning
<jamesh> statik: looking in /proc/$pid/environ might help
<statik> jamesh, ooh, good idea. so start couchdb, then try to find it's couchjs subprocess, and check out what environ it has
<statik> i'll try that
<statik> thisfred, jamesh: btw this is the environment i have for testing couchdb packages, that noah helped me set up: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/252547/  I then grab the source package, and build it with pbuilder-karmic build <blah>.dsc, and then in the shell I get run 'make dev;./utils/run' to get that version of couch running
<thisfred> statik: thanks, I'll set it up too
<statik> thisfred, pbuilder-dist comes from ubuntu-dev-scripts package, and you have to do a 'pbuilder-karmic create' once to set up the env
<thisfred> ack
<thisfred> statik: another weird thing: the system couchdb on 5984 gives different errors. It won't let me access it through the browser at all
<statik> thisfred, odd - i don't have that problem
<thisfred> statik: mark also has it
<statik> thisfred, i found something interesting
<statik> the couchjs process that is being spawned is /usr/lib/couchdb/bin/couchjs
<statik> which is the raw binary
<statik> and not the wrapper script at /usr/bin/couchjs, which sets the LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<statik> at least thats what i see from ps aux. it looks like [query_servers] in default.ini is correctly pointing to /usr/bin/couchjs though
<thisfred> statik: ah, maybe our .ini creation scripts mess things up?
<statik> thisfred, i'm seeing failures in a totally isolated environment away from our code though
<dobey> Chipaca: what's the bug # for the "need to time out START_WORKING_etc... stuff"?
<Chipaca> dobey: it's linked from the branch... give me a sec
<Chipaca> dobey: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/386314
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 386314 in ubuntuone-client "START_CONNECTING_WITH_CONTQ doesn't time out" [Undecided,Triaged]
<Chipaca> ubottu: dude, you must live *inside* launchpad
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * jblount is really glad his phone can stream last.fm for days when pulse is cranky
<dobey> brb
<statik> thisfred, so my brain is slowly catching up with this couchdb problem
<statik> if you run "couchjs /usr/share/couchdb/server/main.js", and then enter ["reset"], what do you get?
<statik> i get nothing back, which I think is what is causing couchdb to time out waiting for a response
<thisfred> statik: me either
<statik> it's like the loop that reads a line of input isn't returning
<statik> thisfred, the version i rebuilt locally against xulrunner-1.9.1 is working now that I've installed
<thisfred> installed.... *looooong drum roll*
<statik> installed the locally built version from my pbuilder
<thisfred> cool
<statik> the only change I made was to change it to xulrunner-1.9.1
<statik> i'm wondering whether I should try to confirm for sure that was the problem
<thisfred> can I help in confirming that?
<statik> thisfred, it's confirmed! super weird. I edit /usr/bin/couchjs to call xulrunner-1.9.1 instead of xulrunner-1.9 to get the path
<statik> and then it works properly, printing back "true"
<statik> i'll upload to the PPA
<thisfred> rawkness
<thisfred> statik: so I think it's because of all the weird symlinks going back and forth:
<thisfred> eric@thelog:~$ xulrunner -v
<thisfred> Mozilla XULRunner 1.9.0.13 - 2009080311
<thisfred> eric@thelog:~$ xulrunner-1.9 -v
<thisfred> Mozilla XULRunner 1.9.0.13 - 2009080311
<thisfred> eric@thelog:~$ xulrunner-1.9.1 -v
<thisfred> Mozilla XULRunner 1.9.1.2 - 20090810133528
<statik> i wonder whether the old couchdb in karmic right now is broken too
<thisfred> statik: the 0.9.0-2ubuntu5 works just fine in karmic
<thisfred> double confirmed
<statik> thisfred, trunk did have that patch to compile with the new xulrunner
<statik> so maybe thats at the core
<thisfred> might well be
<statik> ok, couchdb_0.10.0~svn802936-0jh4 is uploaded to -hackers. note the trailing jh4 instead of jh3
<jblount> thisfred: For reference, I edited the utilities/start-desktopcouch file so that I could get some work done. I'm operating under the hope that someone else will run into the problem that I had.
<statik> now I must search for foo
<statik> d
<thisfred> jblount: chad is working furiously on desktopcouch
<thisfred> jblount: and I should be helping him debug, but for that I have to downgrade again
<thisfred> statik: thanks! bon appetit!
<thisfred> jblount: so, s/downgrade/upgrade/ ! :)
<jblount> "Static IV: The search for food"
<thisfred> I  like "the search for foo" as well :)
<thisfred> very zen
<thisfred> I find putting "very zen" after everything you say makes you seem more intelligent. And very zen.
<thisfred> hmm, now I wonder if I have -hackers, because I'm not seeing the upgrade
<jamesh> maybe it is possible that rebuilding karmic's couchdb would cause it to stop working
<thisfred> CardinalFang: improvement! http://pastebin.com/d602e52af -- couch seems to be started 3 times, but only one (with two processes) is left running at the end
<thisfred> CardinalFang: still a weird twisted error. Replacing twisted testcases with testtools testcases solved that for me
<CardinalFang> Hrm.
<CardinalFang> thisfred, pushed changes to test cases.  I'll propose this for merging now.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: cool, I bet I can do a pretty quick review ;)
<thisfred> CardinalFang: did you really push those changes, or are you going to? I saw no change after repullinh
<thisfred> s/h/g/
<CardinalFang> thisfred, yes, revno 44
<CardinalFang> This is hopefully the last desktopcouch patch for a while.
<CardinalFang> Once oauth is worked out with couchdb, then I'm back on it.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: maybe launchpad lag, got it now, tests pass, preapproved!
<jblount> pfibiger: "Archers of Loaf" is one of the bands I should like, yeah?
<urbanape> I prefer Pinchers of Loaf
<urbanape> a cover band
<CardinalFang> When my commit summary is 6 condensed lines long, perhaps I am putting too much in one branch.
<urbanape> heh
<CardinalFang> Uncondensed, seven paragraphs.
<CardinalFang> Reviews, anyone?  https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~cmiller/desktopcouch/getport-at-call-time/+merge/10105
<pfibiger> jblount: probably yeah. it's pretty angular, fractured stuff
<jblount> pfibiger: last.fm keeps playing them today, but I couldn't remember if they were on my list.
<jblount> Reasonably enjoyable, will listen more when I have working sound on my laptop.
<thisfred> jblount: I'm curious whether CardinalFang's branch fixes your perpetual motion couchdb poblems
<CardinalFang> (if it doesn't, don't tell me about it!)
<jblount> thisfred: I will certainly test it, let me push this branch first.
<thisfred> I like arch support loafers
<dobey> oi, lots of rain
 * thisfred finds 25 Archers of Loaf songs in his library, and has them analyzed so they will join the autoqueue
<pfibiger> jblount,
<thisfred> Web in Front is in the pitchfork 500, so you know it's approved
<urbanape> jblount: that truncating bug is very grrrr-ful. Also, text-overflow only truncates at the end.
<pfibiger> ack. i think they probably just show up if you have chosen pavement, yo la tengo, that sort of stuff.
<urbanape> We might be able to do some sort of black magic hackery to make that work dynamically.
<jblount> urbanape: I'm all over it, just had to tighten up to 18 character truncating, with less on either side.
<urbanape> k
<jblount> The real problem is character counting vs actual width displayed. Making it weirdly short is more than ok for right now.
<dobey> must be monsoon season
<jblount> urbanape: Have you pointed your massive brain at the "I click the expander arrow and it opens the folder also" bug?
<urbanape> I have not, but will.
 * jblount loves working with people that are much smarter than he is
<urbanape> oh, stop. If my head gets any bigger, I won't be able to leave my office.
<thisfred> jblount: pfibiger: I have become quite fond of Immaculate Machine and El Olio Wolof, of late. Both have excellent Sessions up at daytrotter.com (still one of my top sources of new music)
<CardinalFang> jblount, that's some advice of a book statik recommended.  I'll loan it to you one day.
<CardinalFang> "Be the dumb guy."
<CardinalFang> ( == "seek out environments where people are smarter.")
<urbanape> we tried to have a rule like that at Socialtext. "Only hire people smarter than you."
<statik> CardinalFang, i'm reviewing your call-time branch now
 * CardinalFang double-takes at "self.append(...)" in gwibber source code.
<statik> CardinalFang, so we don't need a TwistedTestCase at all? how interesting
<CardinalFang> statik, Yeah.  I don't really understand it.  The tests fail because the twisted.internet.Reactor is "unclean", which (AFAICT) means there are Deferreds still being tracked when we tell the reactor it's okay to go away.
<CardinalFang> (I just realized that in the last few days.  It was a mystery for too long.)
<statik> CardinalFang, these all look like great improvements. do we need to do anything special to get the new file picked up in the source tarball when we do a release?
 * CardinalFang boggles and looks.
<CardinalFang> statik, no, nothing new in that branch.
<statik> cool
<statik> landed
<CardinalFang> statik, Assuming there's no hard-coded debian/rules file somewhere, then it should work the same way.
<statik> CardinalFang, great! setup.py sdist builds the tarball for release, then we package that
<statik> CardinalFang, thisfred: are there other critical bugfixes pending for desktopcouch? I'm wondering if this last branch fixes enough issues that maybe we should go ahead and do a new release
<thisfred> statik:  nothing pending that I know of
<CardinalFang> statik, release it!
<dobey> statik: aquarius had a branch that i needs-fixinged and you then rejected
<dobey> and he's off in amsterdam or whatever
<statik> thisfred, you were going to pick up that branch and work on it I think, did anything come out of it?
<statik> there were some good docs in it I think
<statik> i didn't even read the code because i'm a manager
<statik> ;)
<dobey> i think you rejected because tests failed or something
<dobey> but i remember it needed to add contrib/mocker.py to MANIFEST.in, since it introduced the need
<statik> yeah, i didn't want it in the review list because it was going to be superseded
<thisfred> statik: the mocker was broken, and I didn't unbreak it yet
<statik> ah right
<thisfred> I did get to know a little bit about mocker.py
<thisfred> but did not yet spend enough time to fix it
<statik> i was willing to do a branch to fix MANIFEST.in, but mocker.py scared me off, and i gave up and handed it to thisfred
<thisfred> statik: also some of stuart's work there may have been superseded by CardinalFang's fixes to the startup
<thisfred> stuart was fixing the get_port-> start_couch -> timeout -> get_port -> repeat issue, not sure if that was in that branch
<statik> i found another tarmac bug
<jblount> statik: I'm having a hard time finding the bug were you were complaining about the folder list items being too tall. Didn't you say "it scares me" or something similar?
<thisfred> talllistitemophobia can be crippling
<statik> jblount, yes it scares me because it seems so trivial and is so visually disturbing but i have no idea how to fix it
<statik> and it looks fine in some browsers
<rmcbride> I think we should select a very very MENACING looking font for that situation
 * thisfred just replicated oauthenticatedly between two couches in karmic!
<thisfred> statik and jamesh: thanks for all the work, it's paying off! :)
<statik> yay!
<statik> dobey, is there a magic way to see what the output from the test command that tarmac is running is? I'm tailing ~/.config/tarmac/desktopcouch, and it's only got a log message saying the merge worked ok
<dobey> statik: hrmm, i don't think there is
<dobey> statik: but i think we could easily add something for that
<dobey> statik: i also wich lp had a way to do attachments for merge proposal comments... so we could just attach the logs as files, instead of dumping it all in the comment
<statik> me too
<dobey> statik: i bet we could hack up something to just upload files, and then stick the launchpad librarian links in the comment instead...
<dobey> although, it would also help if my branch to fix the messages would land...
<Guest84357> I added a text file to my ubuntu one folder on one computer yesterday, and I can see it in the web view, but on a different computer today, the file doesn't show up
<Guest84357> is there a way to force it to sync?
<dobey> disconnect and reconnect should cause it to resync
<Guest84357> thanks - that did the trick
<urbanape> jblount: I'm glad to see that the disclosure triangle bug is at least bug-for-bug compatible with the previous version.
<jblount> urbanape: :)
<urbanape> I'll check with out rhinos about it. I think this behavior is handled deeper than our code goes, into YUI.
<Guest84357> actually I take that back - the file shows up now, but it's empty (when I download it from the web it's not)
<dobey> Guest84357: it probably just created it, but hasn't downloaded it yet
<dobey> patience young padawan :)
<Guest84357> :/ it's a 2.2kb text file
<dobey> yeah, there are some performance issues we're working on
<netlore> LOL,
<netlore> BTW, is this gonna be shipping in karmic?...
<dobey> it already is, yes
<netlore> nice...
<netlore> Is it still gonna be in the "Ubuntu One" folder or anywhere?... I've not tried for a while to figure out why it says my update is "held back"... so it's probably not working on mine now.
<dobey> although apparently 0.92.0 of the client /just/ missed the alpha4 upload deadline due to a tiny packaging issue :(
<dobey> it is currently still only the Ubuntu One folder
<dobey> i'm not personally working on any of the code that would determine arbitrary folder usage
<netlore> Any ideas on a roadmap there?... I'm certainly looking forward to 9.10, it has to shine though, it's gonna be 100% head to head with Win7...
<dobey> there are bugs that you are more than welcome to subscribe to and follow discussion on :)
<netlore> Shame MS got their act together really, we could have had Gnome 3.0 on the table to compete... I'll review the bugs, but I think I need to completely remove it and start again as apt/synaptic won't update the package now.
<dobey> no, don't!
<dobey> can you pastebin the output of "apt-get install ubuntuone-client" please?
<dobey> (assuming you didn't already remove it first)
<jblount> rmcbride: Would you mind sharing some random U1 folder with me? joshua@canonical.com
<rmcbride> jblount: un momente
<rmcbride> jblount: share on its way
<jblount> rmcbride: thnx
<jblount> OH HAI PASSWORD TAB IN SEAHORSE
<rmcbride> OMG, TEH PASSWORD TAB IS BACK!!!!1111!
<rmcbride> ^^ a couple of professional software developers up there.
* rmcbride changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Help contact: rmcbride | File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://ubuntuone.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Beta Client Revno is 146, Protocol Revno is 61 | Release 0.92
<urbanape> hey, statik, you about?
<statik> yep
<urbanape> dietrich (the ff ext dev) is encountering errors trying to get the desktop couch PPA installed.
<statik> oh
<statik> thats terrible
<urbanape> I think it's just a misunderstanding of adding the proper sources
<urbanape> Can you gimme the link to the PPA again? I don't see it under lp:desktopcouch
<urbanape> "it seems like it downloads a bunch of files, stops around 53, with the error: "some index files failed to download""
<statik> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone/+archive/beta
<statik> i see now that the build failed though
<thisfred> ohai: http://blogs.nationalgeographic.com/blogs/intelligenttravel/2009/08/ground-squirrel-photo-crasher.html
<statik> because of a dependency on python-distutils-extra >= 2.8
<dobey> statik: you can remove that dep (or should be able to)
<statik> ok
<statik> urbanape, i hope this guy gives us something useful in return :)
<dobey> oh yay, thank you dpkg for being braindamaged
<urbanape> statik: heh. Here's hoping. He offered to help with the places syncing stuff.
<statik> awesome
<statik> i'll see if i can get this noise built in a pbuilder before uploading to the ppa again so it'll be more likely to work
<urbanape> k
 * statik taps his fingers waiting for pbuilder
<CardinalFang> I pushed a branch for gwibber.  I'd like some testers of people who use it and have accounts and know how it should work.
<CardinalFang> In email, please.  I must go now.
<CardinalFang> bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cmiller/ubunet/add-desktopcouch-account-storage
<CardinalFang> Grr, not there...
<CardinalFang> lp:~cmiller/gwibber/2.0-plus-desktopcouch-account-storage
<CardinalFang> There.
<jblount> CardinalFang: Will do.
<jblount> Hmm. Now to figure out how to run the new version of gwibber.
<joshuahoover> CardinalFang: i'm going to try
<joshuahoover> jblount: that was my next question :)
<jblount> joshuahoover: The old one (bzr branch lp:gwibber) you could just throw somewhere and do a ./bin/gwibber
 * jblount heads to #gwibber to find out
<thisfred> netflix delivered season one of the wire (previously gave up after 1 episode) DVD player in laptop region switched, so tonight we'll be trying to spot places we've seen. (apparently a lot of it was filmed really close to here)
<jblount> thisfred: If you can make it to episode 4, it will be your favorite television show of all time.
<jblount> Although CardinalFang stopped after one episode as well. Hmm.
<thisfred> jblount: well now that I live here, I have extra incentive :)
<jblount> :)
<BUGabundo> hey kids
<BUGabundo> jblount: gwibber is on arestecnica
<BUGabundo> not on freenode
<statik> urbanape, i'm still working on getting a successful build locally
<statik> of desktopcouch on jaunty
<urbanape> np. in the meanwhile, I'm suggesting that he grab bindwood and use the regular 5984 couch
<urbanape> (it should fall back on that)
<jblount> BUGabundo: Right you are.
<BUGabundo> I'm always right :)
<BUGabundo> the sooner  you get that  the better :=))
<statik> urbanape, i thought we got rid of the falling back to system couchdb?
<statik> oh, bindwood, right
<urbanape> I think the dbus.sh script still falls back to reporting a port of 5984
<urbanape> We probably want to remove that in the near future, though.
<urbanape> and just make it gracefully do nothing.
<dobey> yes
<dobey> we don't want to store user data in system couch
<urbanape> well, *I'd* like to let the user determine where to store it. Locally, remotely, desktopcouch, or whatever. But that's farther in the future.
* rmcbride changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Help contact: | File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://ubuntuone.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Beta Client Revno is 146, Protocol Revno is 61 | Release 0.92
#ubuntuone 2009-08-14
<diogo> Hello people, I'm using ubuntuone and I'm getting a lot of this message '2009-08-13 20:04:08,341 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - INFO - ---- MARK (state: UNKNOWN_ERROR; queues: metadata: 129; content: 4943; hash: 0, fsm-cache: hit=382326 miss=120231) ----'
<CardinalFang> diogo, Hrm.  First sanity check.  $ ps x |grep ubuntu[o]    # How many processes?
<CardinalFang> diogo, FWIW, it should be something close to "/usr/bin/python /usr/bin/ubuntuone-client-applet" and "/usr/bin/python /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon"
<diogo> CardinalFang I did that, that are 2 processes running and i restarted that. After a restart that keep checking files and then I receive tha messages 2 minutes
<CardinalFang> diogo, Hrm, okay.  Is there anything in syncdaemon-exceptions.log ?
<verterok> diogo, CardinalFang: the MARK log is just that, a mark or syncdaemon telling it's alive :)
<verterok> diogo: is the content count going down?
 * popey hugs statik 
<dobey> verterok: it should probably not do that :)
<verterok> dobey: do what?
<dobey> the MARK logging and whatever timeout todes it
<dobey> err
<dobey> whatever timeout does it
<verterok> dobey: there isn't a timeout
<verterok> dobey: why not logging the mark?
<dobey> verterok: because it wastes power causing cpu wakeup and disk io
<verterok> dobey: it's logged every 2 minutes
<verterok> 1 wakeup every 2 minutes
<dobey> yeah, and it doesn't need to wakeup at all most of the time :)
<verterok> dobey: yes, it's beta, we need all the info we can get :)
<verterok> dobey: once it's out of beta we can turn off the debug logs too
<dobey> ok
<diogo> verterok About that log, No, I have about 400 mb to sync and in the ubuntu one i only have 292.86 mb synched
<diogo> verterok dobey I'm still receiving a lot of "2009-08-13 21:12:08,341 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - INFO - ---- MARK (state: UNKNOWN_ERROR; queues: metadata: 129; content: 4943; hash: 0, fsm-cache: hit=382326 miss=120231) ----" and my count is not going down
<diogo> My folder size is "416M	Ubuntu One/" and in Ubuntu One site is "292.6 MB of 10.0 GB Used (2.9%)"
<verterok> diogo: there is fix for that bug in the latest build, in the meantime, I think reconnecting the client is a workaround
 * verterok search the bug
<diogo> verterok I tried to reconnect and didn't work, I will search for that bug too
<verterok> diogo: there isn't a bug for it, bu the merge proposal of the fix is: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~chipaca/ubuntuone-client/fixes-for-aq-states/+merge/10070
<verterok> diogo: revno in trunk is 145, so it's in the new client build
<diogo> verterok Ok, thank you
<verterok> diogo: np
<verterok> diogo: isn't the new client available to intall, try with: sudo apt-get update
<diogo> verterok yes, there is a new update, thank you
<diogo> verterok With the new version I'm still getting that errors
<verterok> diogo: what errors? content count isn't going down?
<diogo> first i received "2009-08-13 22:34:01,581 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.State - DEBUG - UNKNOWN_ERROR --[SYS_CONNECTION_LOST]--> UNKNOWN_ERROR"
<diogo> then "2009-08-13 22:34:01,581 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.EQ - DEBUG - push_event: SYS_STATE_CHANGED, args:(), kw:{'state': <AQErrorState UNKNOWN_ERROR>}
<diogo> "
<diogo> and again "2009-08-13 22:35:50,849 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - NOTE - ---- MARK (state: UNKNOWN_ERROR; queues: metadata: 129; content: 4943; hash: 0, fsm-cache: hit=382225 miss=120332) ----
<diogo> "
<verterok> diogo: ok, that's an error, but the MARK log isn't
<verterok> diogo: it's the syncdaemon connected?
<diogo> verterok I restarted the service and the applet, however with this new update applet don't show in my tray bar
<verterok> diogo: the applet behaviour changed a "bit"
<verterok> diogo: I think the applet hides itself when the syncdaemon it's "idle"
<verterok> diogo: could you run this command?: dbus-send --session --dest=com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon --type=method_call --print-reply  /status com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Status.current_status
<verterok> diogo: also this one: u1sdtool --current-transfers
<diogo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/252864/
<diogo> Current uploads: 0 \n Current downloads: 0 \n
<verterok> diogo: ok, it's stuck in error, could you paste the log lines above "2009-08-13 22:34:01,581 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.State - DEBUG - UNKNOWN_ERROR --[SYS_CONNECTION_LOST]--> UNKNOWN_ERROR"
<verterok> diogo: I think you hitted a bug, but let's be sure first :)
<diogo> verterok http://paste.ubuntu.com/252867/
<verterok> diogo: err, sorry. the lines before 2009-08-13 22:34:01,581 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.State - DEBUG - UNKNOWN_ERROR --[SYS_CONNECTION_LOST]--> UNKNOWN_ERROR
<diogo> verterok still uploading
<verterok> diogo: ok, thanks.
<verterok> diogo: I need the previous lines because the error occured before the 'SYS_CONNECTION_LOST'
<verterok> diogo: if it's to big, just paste the 20-30 lines before the UNKOWN_ERROR
<verterok> s/to big/too big/
<diogo> verterok I cancelled that and pasted 125 lines before that http://paste.ubuntu.com/252871/
<verterok> diogo: excellent, thanks! :)
<verterok> diogo: ok, congrats, you just found a bug!
<verterok> diogo: would youo mind to file it in launchpad? and attach the contents of http://paste.ubuntu.com/252871/
<verterok> *you
<verterok> or I can file it, let me know
<diogo> verterok I will do that, thank you
<verterok> diogo: so, the issue here is that the connection was dropped in the middle of the server rescan, and syncdaemon didn't handled that very well :/
<verterok> diogo: restarting the daemon should be enough to get it working again
<verterok> diogo: btw, thanks a lot for the help! :)
<diogo> verterok bug filled https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/413369
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 413369 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone stay logging UNKNOWN_ERROR --[SYS_CONNECTION_LOST]--> UNKNOWN_ERROR" [Undecided,New]
<diogo> verterok thank you
<lbsjack> Hi,I installed the ubuntuone-client-gnome that use some account,and now I want to change the account,how can I do?
<verterok> lbsjack: Hi
<lbsjack> Verterok
<lbsjack> verterok:hi
<verterok> lbsjack: the client uses a token stored in the gnome keyring to connect to the server, removing the token from the keyring and restarting the client should be enough
<verterok> lbsjack: do you know how to remove a token/password from teh keyring?
<verterok> *the
<lbsjack> verterok:ok,thank you very much.
<verterok> lbsjack: np
<verterok> later!
<diverse_izzue> hey all. i have ubuntuone "working" (read: tray icon spinning) forever after resuming from suspend. is that a known bug?
<Chipaca> nope, sounds like an unknown one
<Chipaca> diverse_izzue: did you update the client yesterday?
<diverse_izzue> Chipaca, I have 0.92.0-0ubuntu1
<diverse_izzue> from the karmic repos
<Chipaca> I think that's slightly older than yesterday's beta
<Chipaca> I'm not positive, though :)
<Chipaca> diverse_izzue: if you want, you can add ppa:ubuntuone/beta and try that
<diverse_izzue> Chipaca, will do, but it's not a new behavior of 0.92.0, i was just too lazy to report it before (enough trouble in other areas with karmic :-)
<Chipaca> diverse_izzue: (that would be what you add via system -> administration -> software sources -> third party software -> add)
<Chipaca> yeah
<Chipaca> yesterday's beta fixed it in three different ways ;)
<Chipaca> first, when it gets stuck during the initial handshake, the client now timesout (imagine that!), and retries (wow!) until it finally gives up in a huff
<Chipaca> second, when the client gets an unknown error, it restarts
<diverse_izzue> i'll try right away
<Chipaca> third, when nothing is happening, the applet goes for a walk
<diverse_izzue> besides, it's pretty awesome how easy it's become to add PPA's in karmic!
<Chipaca> yes :)
<diverse_izzue> correction: wasn't it supposed to import the relevant key as well?
<Chipaca> yes, it was
<Chipaca> didn't it?
<diverse_izzue> no, it didn't
<diverse_izzue> had to do it manuall, but at least you can paste from clipboard now
<diverse_izzue> Chipaca, is quitting the tray applet and restarting from the menu enough?
<diverse_izzue> or do i have to log out and back in again?
<Chipaca> diverse_izzue: yes
<Chipaca> no, quitting is enough
<diverse_izzue> also, is it planned to add notification if the user changes something in the webfrontend?
<diverse_izzue> so far, one has to reload ubuntuone to make it pick up changes made on the web
<Chipaca> yes, the pieces for that are finally falling into place
<diverse_izzue> great
<Chipaca> >clunk< >thunk< >crunch< oh damn
<Chipaca> :)
<diverse_izzue> is the applet in the new beta supposed to hide itself from tray?
<diverse_izzue> or did it simply crash? *g
<Chipaca> it's supposed to hide
<Chipaca> notifications are coming shortly, I believe
<diverse_izzue> brilliant
<Chipaca> so it doesn't just go away
<Chipaca> but says bye-bye or sthing
<diverse_izzue> oh, cool :-)
<diverse_izzue> also, what's all the couchdb stuff about?
<diverse_izzue> what's it supposed to do?
<Chipaca> magic
<Chipaca> that's my take on it, anyway
<Chipaca> (I'm on the syncdaemon side of things; couch is done by other people)
<diverse_izzue> i don't believe in magic :-)
<diverse_izzue> can i read about it somewhere? anyway is there a blog/news channel about ubuntuone?
<Chipaca> not with recent, juicy stuff on it, no
<Chipaca> there should be
<diverse_izzue> exactly
<diverse_izzue> just to keep the testers updated what's going on
<diverse_izzue> so they can test newly implemented stuff
<diverse_izzue> karmic is only 2 months away...
<Chipaca> ssh!
<Chipaca> I'd managed to forget
<Chipaca> got a sprint all next week to bash things into shape :)
<diverse_izzue> cool - i'll help on the testing site as much as i can :-)
<diverse_izzue> is it planned to be able to sync any folder - not just ~/ubuntuone?
<Chipaca> not for karmic
<Chipaca> but, yes
<Chipaca> that is "multiroot"
<till> rodrigo_: ping
<rodrigo_> till: hi
<dobey> oh not for karmic?
<Chipaca> dobey: I doubt it
<Chipaca> dobey: we have next week
<dobey> yeah
<till> rodrigo_: heya, do you happen to know if the trigger stuff is in a release version of couch meanwhile, or does one still need trunk?
<dobey> just noting that any client features we don't get into karmic, are going to be a total pain to do
<Chipaca> dobey: I don't think it's what we'll be doing, but I'd be happy to be wrong :)
<till> rodrigo_: also, is the contact schema actually used somewhere yet, in other words, is there data out there that end users could actually get to?
<rodrigo_> till: the trigger stuff?
<till> rodrigo_: notification triggers
<till> rodrigo_: of changes in the db
<till> rodrigo_: _changes URL
<dobey> Chipaca: well, i certainly won't be doing it
<Chipaca> diverse_izzue: maybe you can ask rodrigo_ about living-room furniture
<rodrigo_> till: ah, not sure about the details, thisfred should know
<thisfred> hi
<till> thisfred: Good morning.
<rodrigo_> till: and it's used in evo and our web site for phone syncing
<till> We're wondering whether it makes sense to package the akonadi couchdb resource at this point.
<rodrigo_> Chipaca: am I an expert in living room furniture? :)
<thisfred> till: _changes is in trunk, soon to be released as 0.10
<till> rodrigo_: ah, so you can actually use it
<rodrigo_> till: yes
<till> rodrigo_: great, no notifications, though, I guess?
<thisfred> or at least there will be a stable feature frozen 0.10 branch, looks like this weekend
<till> rodrigo_: can you make me an account, btw, so I can test against taht?
<rodrigo_> till: I haven't implemented them yet on evo-couchdb
<rodrigo_> till: for u1? you don't have one already?
<till> Nope, been testing with local dbs.
<rodrigo_> till: ok, will send you an invitation, what's your email?
<till> till@kdab.net
<rodrigo_> ok
<till> I'll make sure the resource works with latest stable couch, your server, etc Without notifications, then we can release it with KDE 4.3.
<till> For kubuntu.
<Chipaca> rodrigo_: I don't know; you seem to know more about it than I :-D
<rodrigo_> till: well, the akonadi backend should probably be talking rather with the desktop couch (desktopcouch project in LP)
<rodrigo_> till: you'll need to get the port via dbus, so I'd suggest you test with that
<till> rodrigo_: yeah, sure
<till> Is that available to end users yet?
<rodrigo_> till: we don't have invitations any more, just go to u1.com and subscribe
<rodrigo_> till: yes, desktopcouch package in karmic
<thisfred> rodrigo_: till : I don't think ubuntuone itself has anything couch related yet (in fact that's what I'm working on)
<till> Ok, I'm trying to get an idea of the practical usefulness of the akonadi resource to end users, at this point.
<rodrigo_> thisfred: right, that's why I suggest till to use the desktopcouch
<thisfred> desktopcouch is public, and I believe there was a new release yesterday, but I'm not 100% sure
<till> So provided they install desktopcouch, they can access whatever data is n there.
<till> And evo could be using that too, if set up for that.
<rodrigo_> till: in the local couchdb per-user instance, yes
<rodrigo_> till: that will be synced to u1.com server, but that's not 100% ready yet
<till> Ok.
<dobey> s/will/can if you tell it to enable the ubuntuone.com connectivity/
<till> Anyhow, I'll make sure it works with the desktopcouch in karmic.
<rodrigo_> till: yes, that's the plan, akonadi and evo will use desktopcouch
<till> right, trying to judge how much of that is useful for end users yet.
<rodrigo_> till: are there packages of your akonadi backend?
<till> That's why I'm asking these questions. :)
<till> Trying to decide whether to make them.
<rodrigo_> till: I can help you testing the interaction between evo and akonadi
<till> ok, I'll set up an "official" desktopcouch.
<statik> hola
<rodrigo_> hola statik :)
<rodrigo_> till: if you make them, poke me and I'll keep testing them while I keep working on evo-couchdb
<statik> rodrigo_, i have many questions for you. in the evolution-couchdb that was uploaded yesterday, do you have dependencies on python-desktopcouch and recommends for desktopcouch-tools? also, is there an MIR written for evolution-couchdb already? After the MIR, is someone working on getting evolution-couchdb into the ubuntu-desktop seed to be installed by default?
<till> rodrigo_: deal
<rodrigo_> till: a bit old version of evo-couchdb is in the u1 beta ppa, if you want to test also. Will submit a new release soon
<statik> hey till, awesome to see you in here
<statik> i dunno if someone packaged the akonadi backend. we should get that done
<till> Talking to Riddel about just that.
<rodrigo_> statik: no python-desktopcouch dependencies, although I guess it should depend or suggest at least desktopcouch*
<rodrigo_> statik: about MIR, I really don't know, who should I poke for that?
<till> I need to make sure it also works fine with older couches, as I've developing against trunk, to get the notifications feature.
<statik> rodrigo_, i think it needs a hard dependency, desktopcouch is where you get the DBUS interface to get the running desktop couch instance
<rodrigo_> statik: yeah, right
<statik> rodrigo_, kenvandine can help probably, but will need your input
<rodrigo_> ok, he's out this week though, but will poke him on Monday
<rodrigo_> statik: well, he told me something about that in Dublin, so I guess he's keeping track of it
<statik> rodrigo_, i think you should look at the MIR for ubuntuone-client and write the evolution-couchdb one yourself today then, i'm afraid to wait for monday
<rodrigo_> ok
<rodrigo_> where is the u1-client one?
<statik> also, pitti approved the MIR for couchdb, so it will be good to ping him about evolution-couchdb as well
<statik> they are on the ubuntu wiki somewhere
<rodrigo_> ok
<statik> rodrigo_, the end goal is that alpha5 has evolution-couchdb installed by default, along with couchdb and the necessary bits to make it run
<statik> rodrigo_, but it doesn't need to be the default backend for evolution, just available by default
<rodrigo_> ok
<rodrigo_> ok, found it -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionReport/UbuntuOneClient?highlight=%28MIR%29|%28ubuntuone\-client%29
<statik> great
<statik> there is a page explaining the process on the ubuntu wiki somewhere, but basically you write the MIR and file an MIR report and then need someone like pitti to approve and make the seed modifications
<statik> this won't be a surprise to anyone, we've discussed it all along
 * dobey really doesn't want to do reviews today
<dobey> too many features to code...
<rodrigo_> ah, kenvandine already added them it seems -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionReport/CouchDBGlib?highlight=%28couchdb%29|%28MIR%29 and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionReport/EvolutionCouchDB?highlight=%28couchdb%29|%28MIR%29
<statik> dobey, you are officially relieved from reviews today
<statik> i'll cover if the other reviewers get overwhelmed
<statik> rodrigo_, great! i bet it needs review and the MIR bug to be filed
<rodrigo_> statik: couchdb-glib is already fix released -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/couchdb-glib/+bug/408848
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 408848 in couchdb-glib "[MIR] couchdb-glib" [Undecided,Fix committed]
 * rodrigo_ does the evo-couchdb one
<dobey> hooray
 * rodrigo_ -> lunch
<rodrigo_> statik: done -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution-couchdb/+bug/413589
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 413589 in evolution-couchdb "[MIR] evolution-couchdb" [Undecided,New]
<rodrigo_> brb
<statik> rodrigo_, a million thanks
<statik> wow, joyent sold bingodisk to expandrive, but is still going to pay for my lifetime account
<pfibiger> statik: the paid service / paid client route could be a little weird. can you buy it for a month and get the full-featured sftp client? do you buy the client separately? if so, do you have to keep buying new clients as they add new features?
<statik> pfibiger, i have no idea. i was a minor investor in textdrive, so i have free lifetime accounts that transferred to joyent
<dobey> pfibiger: WoW is paid service/client too
<statik> s/minor/micro/
<pfibiger> dobey: yeah but the client doesn't provide significant value outside the game
<pfibiger> whereas expandrive w/o bingodisk/strongspace is still full featured sftp-mounting software
<dobey> i guess
<pfibiger> dobey: it'll just be interesting to see what path they choose.
<dobey> damn it feels good to be a gangsta
<jblount> dobey: +1
<statik> MEETING BEGINS
<statik> hello hackers, say me if you are here to change the world
<jblount> ME
<statik> me
<statik> dobey, teknico, urbanape, CardinalFang?
<statik> rodrigo_,
<rodrigo_> me
<dobey> moi
<urbanape> me
<statik> jblount, start us off will ya?
<jblount> DONE: Landed css fixes for webui, started work on overlays
<jblount> TODO: Finish overlays, get some reviews done
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope
<jblount> statik: DOIT
<statik> DONE: a bunch of code review and phone calls. fixed a tricky bug in the couchdb snapshot package. handed off spawning packaging to rick, reviewed indicators proposal from david
<statik> TODO: help with reviews, design team call, some evolution-couchdb and tomboy sync testing
<statik> BLCK: None.
<statik> rodrigo_, all you
<rodrigo_> • DONE: Many evo-couchdb fixes in dont-lose-uuids submitted branch. Submitted patch for tomboy to Ubuntu. Submitted branch to fix 500 error on HTTP redirecting. Filed evo-couchdb MIR bug
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Add more tests in couchdb-glib test suite. More openSUSE packaging. Change tomboy syncing prefs interface to show many servers. Add social services accounts config to about-me. Talk to Ara about writing mago tests for evo-couchdb. File bugs for missing evo-couchdb fields and summary of the fields it uses. Make evo-couchdb package depend on desktopcouch
<rodrigo_> dobey: go!
<dobey> ☭ DONE: Started on #330769
<dobey> ☭ TODO: #406897, Finish #330769, Finish OAuth 1.0a work
<dobey> ☭ BLCK: None.
<dobey> urbanape: hit it
<urbanape> DONE: New files ui, helping a FF dev try to test Bindwood
<urbanape> TODO: Fix new files ui bugs
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<urbanape> Next: None?
<statik> i guess thats it
<statik> MEETING ENDS
<rodrigo_> wow, less than 3 minutes :)
<statik> rodrigo_, thisfred: have you guys compared the evolution-couchdb record format with what markgsaye has for the record format on the server side after syncing from a mobile phone?
<rodrigo_> statik: not really compared it, I'm just basing the evo-couchdb work on the field mappings they have
<teknico> me, sorry, on a call
<statik> cool. i'm mostly wondering how evolution-couchdb is going to deal with it when those records show up in the local DB via replication
<teknico> DONE: landeed the branch to remove relative imports (after many tries), talked with jdo and markgsaye about disabling free phone sync after 30 days
<teknico> TODO: more work on disabling free phone sync after 30 days
<teknico> BLOCKED: none
<statik> teknico, thanks!
<rodrigo_> statik: I'll ask mark for some record samples
<thisfred> statik I have not taken the time to look at evo-couch, rodrigo_: feel free to ask questions, or just for feedback on specifics
<thisfred> rodrigo_: or ask mark, that works too :)
<rodrigo_> thisfred: yeah, just looking at the mappings
<urbanape> poop. my slicehost slice got compromised. was a spam relay. sad panda. oh well, I wanted to upgrade to 9.04 anyway.
<statik> teknico, i wonder whether there is anything that could be done to get mobile phone syncing actually working and a contact record showing up in the evolution that originated on a phone?
<dobey> grr
<teknico> statik, first the phone needs to sync with the funambol ds server, then the evolution syncml plugin should do the same
<statik> teknico, as a higher priority than disabling phone sync? i'm just suggesting this because we have a really important karmic deadline coming up, and i want to see the roundtrip contact from mobile->evolution next week if it's going to make karmic
<statik> teknico, evolution syncml? what about couchdb replication?
<rodrigo_> for the record to show up in evo, we need the replication
<statik> i sure hope our plans aren't based on the evolution syncml thing
<rodrigo_> since evo talks to the desktopcouch instance
<statik> we've been writing an evolution-couchdb backend
<rodrigo_> no syncml that I know of, yeah :D
<teknico> statik, better ask rodrigo_ about evolution, and thisfred about couchdb :-)
<teknico> oh, thunderbird has one, I thought evolution had one too, sorry
<statik> teknico, i'd like you to postpone the work on disabling mobile sync and work with rodrigo and thisfred on getting records synced from a phone all the way through to evolution, displaying through evolution-couchdb
<thisfred> teknico: evo is *not* gonna talk to funex. Everything should go through couch
<statik> this is the single highest priority functionality story we have for this week and the alpha5 deadline in karmic
<rodrigo_> statik: who is working on the desktop->server couchdb replication?
<thisfred> rodrigo_: me
<rodrigo_> ah cool
<thisfred> but would welcome teknico's help
<rodrigo_> thisfred: anything I can do to help you?
<rodrigo_> right, teknico's help would be better than mien :D
<teknico> thisfred, you got it :-)
<statik> you guys rock
<thisfred> rodrigo_: or yours :) teknico has done more work on the backend though
<dobey> hooray me
 * thisfred hoorays dobey 
 * dobey makes a note to thwap aquarius on his return
<rodrigo_> thisfred: yes, teknico's better, just let me know if you need anything from me
<statik> dobey, did you get a chance to see the notification mockups from david?
<thisfred> rodrigo_: will do!
<thisfred> teknico: we'll coordinate on the call
<CardinalFang> Eek!
<CardinalFang> DONE: gwibber accounts tested; should be ready to merge.  Finally finished desktopcouch work; released.
<CardinalFang> TODO: figure out what needs to be done with gwibber icon caching.  Travel to vacation spot, so offline but working today.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: gwibber source management isn't very good.  bugs out of control, no obvious 2.0-dev branch.
<teknico> thisfred, which is in 30 seconds :-)
<thisfred> I know
<dobey> statik: yeah
<jblount> I'm so stoked on syncing tomboy notes
<jblount> It is ridiculous.
<CardinalFang> jblount, when is that due?
 * dobey is getting tired of refactoring code
<dobey> CardinalFang: aren't you on holiday?
<CardinalFang> dobey, not yet.
<jblount> rodrigo_: When will I be able to sync my tomboy notes?
<dobey> CardinalFang: the calendar is a lie?
<CardinalFang> dobey, Yes.
<rodrigo_> jblount: you already are, if you use trunk and the tomboy package in our beta PPA
 * dobey goes to get some cake then
<CardinalFang> dobey, (There is no cake.)
<rodrigo_> jblount: there might be some errors, so make sure to test with 'testing' data, not real notes for now
<jdo> teknico, markgsaye: is the couchdb that the contacts API talks to the same couchdb that a users tomboy notes are stored?
<jblount> CardinalFang: did you see rodrigo_ 's response? NOW!
<rodrigo_> jdo: it's another database
<jblount> rodrigo_: Neat! I'll try playing with it this weekend.
<CardinalFang> Aiee!
<jdo> rodrigo_, cool
<dobey> CardinalFang: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Lo6uXwi4M0
<jdo> rodrigo_, when is their couchdb created? the first time they try to sync?
<jdo> rodrigo_, re: tomboy notes couchdb
<rodrigo_> jdo: yes, or when you use the web ui
<rodrigo_> jdo: all the code in notes/views check for the existence of the db, and create it if it's not there yet
<statik> rodrigo_, jdo: actually there is a very odd problem that creating notes from the web UI is not working in production, although it is working in dev.
<rodrigo_> statik: yeah, filed a bug for it the other day
<statik> i'm worried about that
<rodrigo_> yeah
<statik> jdo, i don't know if you have any spare cycles, but that would be a very great place to get some help if you have any extra time
<dobey> o/~ we're out of beta, we're releasing on time o/~
<markgsaye> jdo: it's the same couchdb, but a different database
<jdo> markgsaye, ok
<jdo> statik, help where the dev/prod issue?
<statik> jdo, yes - i fear it is masking some broader production couchdb configuration matter
<statik> er, revealing not masking
<rodrigo_> jdo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubunet/+bug/412402
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<jblount> urbanape: I pledge to remember to use "Zac" instead of "Zach" or "Zack". pfibiger can tell you of a similar pledge reguarding pronouncing his name.
<urbanape> heh
<urbanape> no worries
<urbanape> statik: Did I ask if we'd considered using Miller columns for the web ui?
<dobey> were there like 3 hurricanes in Florida this week or something? sheesh
<pfibiger> dobey: really? we've had zero named anythings until now
<dobey> pfibiger: i don't know. it's just been raining hard here all week, so i presumed it was hurricane fallout
<pfibiger> dobey: nothing..just some tropical waves, one may turn into a tropical depression
<dobey> weird
<dobey> i hope atlanta isn't all screwy this weekend
<jblount> dobey: Make sure to drink some mate
<dobey> heh
<dobey> argentina/chile are one giant cloud right now :-/
<jdo> markgsaye, tell me about the firefox plugin for phone sync
<dobey> i really need to get in the habit of eating breakfast
<markgsaye> jdo: thunderbird plugin? see: https://mozilla-plugin.forge.funambol.org/
<markgsaye> jdo: let me know if you have questions about that
<jblount> Apparently Karmic preferes putting sound out in the secondary audio jack, which is better than no sound.
<teknico> jblount, yeah, there have been some strange audio mixer changes
<nystire> sorry to bother the channel, but where should i look for information about registering for "ubuntu one"
<statik> hi nystire
<statik> you left too soon, i was going to tell you ubuntuone.com
<keen101> hello, just installed ubuntuone for the first time today.
<jblount> keen101: Fun!
<keen101> heh, thanks, but i have no idea how to use it :D
<jblount> keen101: Do you have a folder in ~/Ubuntu One/ ?
<keen101> yep
<keen101> well, under my home folder
<jblount> keen101: If you put stuff in that folder, it will sync up to your account and be available at http://ubuntuone.com
<dobey> "that folder" == ~/Ubuntu One/My Files/
<keen101> ok, cool. is there supposed to be an icon in the notification area?
<dobey> an icon should appear during various important activities, and errors
 * jblount scowls at firefox
 * dobey doesn't know what to do with firefox at this point
<dobey> i wonder if midori is usable
 * dobey tries to call what the ugly flash page was that thisfred pointed him at the other day
<jblount> I was quite happy with chromium, not sure why I went back to firefox, but that needs to stop.
<thisfred> dobey: something belgian, a brewery
<dobey> oh right
<dobey> the delerium tremens beer
<thisfred> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delirium_Tremens_%28beer%29
<thisfred> that has the links (I've learned my lesson well)
<thisfred> learnt?
<dobey> ooh
<dobey> midori didn't crash!
 * dobey ponders using midori
<thisfred> Midori is a melon liqueur with a sweet, fruity taste.
<dobey> it goes well with tequila and vodka
<thisfred>  it is extremely versatile, and can be found in many fruity cocktails, as well as mixed up simply with another mixer as a long drink
<thisfred> MIDORI has gained an outstanding reputation among leading bartenders and cocktail designers worldwide for its outstanding quality and superb versatility
<dobey> thank you wikipedia
<dobey> ok, not using midori
<dobey> it has other faults which make it unusable
<dobey> like C-l not selecting the text in the location entry, and C-k in the location entry doing search
<dobey> too bad, it could have been nice :(
<dobey> oh well
<dobey> Chipaca: ping
<Chipaca> dobey: pong
<dobey> Chipaca: can you explain to me the differences between WORKING_ON_CONTENT and WORKING_ON_METADATA, and what's actually going on?
<Chipaca> dobey: the syncdaemon has two queues relevant to your question: one for metadata commands such as file creation, deletion, moving and renaming, shareing, et cetera
<Chipaca> dobey: and another queue that is for content operations: upload and download
<Chipaca> dobey: do I continue?
<Chipaca> dobey: what do I need to do to get ./autogen.sh to work?
 * thisfred wants to become a leading cocktail designer
<Chipaca> dobey: never mind re autogen.sh, I symlinked storageprotocol in by hand :)
<dobey> Chipaca: so does WORKING_ON_METADATA hit the network? and what does START_WORKING_ON_ mean?
<dobey> Chipaca: i'm trying to determine when i should get the list of pending transfers, and do all the calculations for uploads/downloads/etc...
<Chipaca> dobey: START_ states are the same as the START_-less states, except that they fire the action that gives the state its name
<dobey> thisfred: all you need is some cough syrip and a lighter
<dobey> Chipaca: so i guess START_foo is probably what i want to check for to do it?
<Chipaca> dobey: does dbus guarantee delivery? if not, you probably want to catch both
<dobey> i don't think dbus guarantees anything
<dobey> which is why we seem to be getting so many DBusExceptions :(
<dobey> and i don't know if we can do anything about those
<Chipaca> what are you wanting to do?
<Chipaca> there are a lot of events, and we can add more if you need something more specific
<Chipaca> adding events is cheap :)_
<Chipaca> __lucio__, dobey: I'm about to ask for a review of lp:~chipaca/ubuntuone-client/holy-reactionary-reactors-batman
<Chipaca> __lucio__: dobey: you get early warnings, because I'm trying to be a nice guy
<dobey> Chipaca: i'm not reviewing anything today
<Chipaca> dobey: I'm not asking for a review, but I'm swapping out the reactor in the applet
<Chipaca> dobey: so if you want to stop me from doing such an evil thing, now is when you holler
<dobey> uhm
<dobey> "why?"
<dobey> i guess it is unneccessary there...
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> actually
<Chipaca> dobey: because the current reactor chews batteries
<Chipaca> dobey: uses a hrtimer
<Chipaca> dobey: when browsing the interwebs on a battery, you'll have three hogs: firefox, and sd, and the applet
<dobey> Chipaca: so we're using a reactor because oauthdesktop starts up a twisted web server during oauth
<dobey> i wonder if BaseHTTPServer is better at that
<Chipaca> dobey: maybe. We'd still need this for syncdaemon, however, so you're getting it gratis :)
<dobey> getting what?
<dobey> Chipaca: you're fixing oauthdesktop to not use twisted?
<Chipaca> dobey: no, getting the cheaper reactor
<dobey> oh
<dobey> i thought you were removing it
<dobey> oh well
<dobey> anyway, i was asking about the WORKING states, so i know how to know when the syncdaemon is doing stuff, and when i should check the waiting list
<dobey> Chipaca: does it keep going from SORKING_ON to START_WORKING_ON for subsequent uploads/downloads?
<dobey> or is START_ only called the first time?
<Chipaca> the upload/download only starts after entering START_WORKING_ON_CONTENT
<Chipaca> dobey: at least, today
<Chipaca> dobey: there is another event which is probably more relevant
<Chipaca> dobey: but you don't tell me what you're wanting to do :)
<Chipaca> dobey: AQ_DOWNLOAD_STARTED
<dobey> i told you waht i want to do
<Chipaca> dobey: and its friends
<Chipaca> dobey: sorry, I must've disconnected; I see no reply to my question
<dobey> download/upload started/finished are only fired when each individual file transfer actually starts
<dobey> Chipaca: i need to call waiting_content() before any transfers happen at all, and i am trying to figure out the best way to know when to call it
<dobey> because having a timeout sucks
<Chipaca> dobey: why do you need to call waiting_content() before any transfers happen at all?
<dobey> Chipaca: so i can present appropriate UI to the user
<Chipaca> dobey: sorry, I don't follow
<Chipaca> dobey: the "before any transfers happen at all" is what I don't follow
<dobey> Chipaca: avoid showing 500 notifications rapidly in a row, as on example
<Chipaca> dobey: that's like wanting to guess the future, ro sth
<Chipaca> or something
<dobey> sigh
<dobey> we talked about this yesterday or something even
<dobey> or maybe i just talked with verterok, but you pointed me at waiting_content
<Chipaca> yes
<dobey> it's not guessing the future, unless waiting_content is actually entirely pointless and doesn't tell me that information
<Chipaca> you have two methods to query: one for the current transfer, and another for the ones that are queued up
<dobey> which appears to be the case right now
<Chipaca> *what* information?
<dobey> yes and i need to know the queue first
<Chipaca> why do you need to know the queue first? before the transfer starts?
<dobey> what is queued!
<dobey> sheesh
<Chipaca> dobey: I'm really trying to understand what you need, but you're not telling me. I'm probably exceptionally thick, or something, but could you please patiently explain?
<Chipaca> dobey: I mean: sure, you need to present the information to the user
<Chipaca> so you might have things uploading or downloading, and you have things queued up
<Chipaca> you query those things
<Chipaca> and present them
<Chipaca> you don't even have to wait for an event
<Chipaca> now, waiting for some events makes sense, so that you don't have to poll
<Chipaca> so you look at the CONTENT_QUEUE_(WAITING|DONE) events, and check things then
<dobey> i am telling you, but you're ignoring those parts or just fucking with me, afaict :(
<Chipaca> I am not fucking with you, I swear
<dobey> there are not CONTENT_QUEUE states
<Chipaca> no, those are events
<Chipaca> dobey: is this because of the "only show the applet for things that take more than 30 seconds"?
<dobey> no
<dobey> it's so the ui doesn't change every N seconds when something starts/finishes
<dobey> but displays all the transfers in the same place
<dobey> and so i can say "Uploading file N of M"
<dobey> etc...
<Chipaca> but you can't say "uploading file N of M"
<dobey> but i don't want to poll, and i really only want to do it when stuff is going to transfer
<Chipaca> because M is without bounds
<dobey> then syncdaemon needs fixed so i can say that
<Chipaca> I mean, the user can add files at any time
<dobey> yes
<dobey> and then M should increase
<dobey> but we don't have a ContentQueued signal on dbus
<Chipaca> so you're going to count files from the moment sd is turned on? that sounds silly
<dobey> and i am trying to implement this with what's there, so i don't end up refactoring all of syncdaemon so i can have a ContentQueued signal on dbus
<dobey> no
<dobey> i'm going to do len(waiting_content())
<dobey> and ideally increment that if it changes during the transfer period
<Chipaca> dobey: but then it would always be "uploading file 1 of M"
<dobey> Chipaca: no, both N and M would icrement, and i'm pretty sure users aren't going to be in an infinite state of adding files
<dobey> especially since there is this whole "quota" concept
<Chipaca> dobey: you can see those events under /Event if you start the sd with --send_events_over_dbus
<Chipaca> also, note that should be "transferring", not "uploading", right?
<Chipaca> dobey: (because the content queue is for both uploads and downloads)
<dobey> Chipaca: no, it'll split uploads/downloads into different sets when i get that far
<dobey> i'm tyring to actually understand how to get it done, before i try to do it though
<Chipaca> dobey: that might be suboptimal from the user's perspective, but it's a design decision
<Chipaca> dobey: ui design, I mean
<Chipaca> dobey: anyway: see if those events do what you want; we can add something more specific to sd so they get out by default
<dobey> not really, but it also doesn't really matter technically at the moment, becuase we only ever transfer 1 file at a time
<Chipaca> dobey: I mean, if a user sees "downloading file 3 of 20", the expectation is probably for it to go on to 4/20, 5/20, and so on until it's finished
<dobey> Chipaca: as far as i'm concerned, there are too many states already, adding all the events on top of that and getting flooded by event changes over dbus, is not ideal
<Chipaca> dobey: and not to switch to uploading file 7/13
<Chipaca> dobey: that's why I say, use this to see if it's what you need, and then we prune it down for you
<dobey> Chipaca: if it alternatees, we should probably fix the syncdaemon to prioritize uploads
<Chipaca> dobey: why?
<dobey> because me uploading my 30 4k documents is probably more imporant than downloading the 300MB video of a panda sneezing that someone shared to me?
<Chipaca> dobey: right now the user, over dbus, can prioritize things
<dobey> how?
<Chipaca> dobey: using reschedule_waiting
<dobey> at this point i am just resolved that this branch isn't going to get done today anyway
<dobey> so we can argue about it on monday over beer or something
<Chipaca> beers are on beuno :)
<dobey> srsly
<dobey> it's all his fault anyway
<Chipaca> dobey: you could just poll, to get the other parts done
<dobey> i have a feeling polling would totally be screwy
<Chipaca> dobey: totally
<dobey> and that M would randomly increment or decrement
<Chipaca> dobey: but it'll get you the info, and let you get the rest of the code in place
<dobey> so an upload might finish and it would go down, and then the user added another file, and it would go back up the next time it was called
<Chipaca> dobey: that M *will* randomly increment or decrement, if the M is the length of waiting
<dobey> Chipaca: only if we keep calling waiting
<dobey> Chipaca: if we call waiting once and then store the length, it's not going to change unless we specifically tell it to
<Chipaca> dobey: that kinda assumes dbus delivers everything
<Chipaca> damn, rain in pilar for sunday
<dobey> heh
<dobey> it's rained here every day for the past week almost
<Chipaca> dobey: I think we should sit down with beuno and rework some of this to make the information we provide match what the syncdaemon has
<dobey> afaik syncdaemon has the info, it's just not exposing it in the best ways
<Chipaca> dobey: otherwise we'll be making stuff up, and at some point, in some scenario, lie to and confuse the user
<dobey> we already do that
<Chipaca> dobey: let's do less of it :)
<Chipaca> adding stuff to sd to make it expose it properly is also part of what I tried to say we should do
<dobey> i think i'll just finish fork^H^Hfixing oauth today
#ubuntuone 2009-08-15
<till> Folks, my devel box is still on intrepid, does anyone now if there's a desktop couch package for that, somewhere?
<BUGabundo> boas
#ubuntuone 2009-08-16
<pillarist> what are ubuntuone's plans, if any, for file encryption?
<leak> hi.
<leak> any dev here?
<dobey> hey gafton
<dobey> i guess ATL wasn't stormy :)
<dobey> hi leak
<leak> hello dobey
<leak> are you a dev?
<dobey> yes
<leak> could you please tell me the current gnome dependencies
<gafton> dobey: ATL was plenty stormy, but the pilot was dead-set on landing that plane at all costs, it seems ;-)
<dobey> but you should just ask your question
<dobey> gafton: and taking off i guess :)
<dobey> leak: python-gnomekeyring and libnautilus-extension are the 2 big ones
<leak> you see my distro doesnt not have gnome
<dobey> leak: they depend on various other pieces
<leak> or avoids its dep extremely
<dobey> what distro? slackware?
<leak> is there a source available
<leak> no
<leak> kuki linux
<leak> users have been asking if we can give them ubuntuone
<dobey> yes, the sources for the gnome pieces are all available on gnome.org
<leak> not the gnome pieces
<leak> for ubuntuone
<dobey> and the ubuntuone client sources are on launchpad
<leak> ok perfect
<leak> let me check them out
<dobey> we have tarball releases on the project download pages on launchpad
<dobey> http://launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+download for example
<leak> i was there atm thnk you :)
<dobey> sigh. pulseaudio :(
<leak> ?
<leak> pulseaudio?
 * dobey really wishes it would a) remember volume levels properly and b) stop distorting audio
<dobey> yes, it angers me :)
<dobey> because it's screwing up my audio
<leak> lol :p
<leak> pygtk huh ;p
<dobey> yes
<leak> i see this might require some dependencies and instalations.
<leak> or some code adaptation
<dobey> what desktop env. does this distro use?
<leak> currently xfce 4.6
<leak> but a new one is in thought
<dobey> oh
<leak> we are a minimal distro
<leak> for netbooks
<leak> more specifically acer aspire one
<leak> so 8 gb ssd is really not much to work with
<leak> current netbooks have more
<leak> but support for the weaker versions of all of them is needed
<dobey> well pygtk isn't too big
<dobey> and we can fix the source to allow disabling building of the nautilus extension
<leak> now that is nice
<leak> that would be great
<leak> by not limiting the client for gnome users
<leak> the user range would increase
<leak> and so its usability
<dobey> and i think it might be possible to build the python-gnome-desktop stuff with only the gnome-keyring piece
<leak> sweet :)
<leak> then dependencies from it would be a minimum
<dobey> and there is some work going on to get an xdg keyring that would replace gnome-keyring, and that all the desktops would share usage of
<leak> so its a matter of waiting a bit for it
<samme> hi all
<samme> what depends do i need to run ubuntuone?
<leak> :)
<leak> samme:
<leak> i just asked that question
<leak> and dave answered on the channel
<samme> 'oh ok :)
<leak> ;)
<leak> dobey:  samme is one of our users
<leak> hence the question. he wasnt at the channel when we were discussing dependencies :)
<leak> your project looks promissing. ill give it a run when i have my desktop fixed and aao back
<leak> and then maybe we can sort out something? :)
 * dobey isn't dave
<dobey> heh
<dobey> leak: we welcome help with making the client work on more systems
<leak> dobey: i know you arent dave :)
<leak> dave is a user on our support channel ;)
<leak> ok ill give news.
<dobey> ok, time for me to go get some lunch, and then come back and finish packing, and then off to the airport
<leak> oh good flight
<pillarist> i was curious if there are any plans to address file encryption?
<pillarist> like, having ubuntuone run some encryption before uploading?
<tcole> well, files are encrypted for upload; they aren't stored encrypted though
<pillarist> guess i'd feel better if they were stored encrypted
<pillarist> at least, the non-shared files
<tcole> I think you'd have to trade that off against e.g. being able to access your files from the web
<pillarist> i guess my use case it to primarily have a backup of files, especially if ubuntuone gets symlinks working
 * tcole nods
<tcole> in principle I think it is already possible to use with the ubuntu encrypted folder stuff
<tcole> the tradeoff is that the web view won't make much sense
<pillarist> hmm.  that may do the trick
<pillarist> call me paranoid.
<dobey> pillarist: if you were paranoid, you'd be encrypting them yourself first
<dobey> :)
<pillarist> dobey: i think password safe database are pre-encrypted
<dobey> there are some very difficult usability issues with doing automatic encryption, which we haven't figured out yet
<pillarist> yeah, i would be foregoing web access and sharing documents.
<dobey> if you encrypt locally with a key that we don't have, yes, mostly
<dobey> though as long as you had the key, you could download the encrypted file from the web ui and decrypt it
<dobey> so not entirely forgoing use of the web ui, but some features of it
<dobey> well my little "run apport for dbus errors" hack seems to be giving some rather solid proof that dbus sucks :(
<pillarist> i was thinking the My Files could be encrypted, whereas Shared With Me wouldn't
<pillarist> kind of depends if you're using it for secure backup, or multi-site access
<dobey> well, it depends
<dobey> shared with me wouldn't be encrypted if the other user didn't encrypt it i guess
<dobey> which sort of means that we can't do automatic encryption on the client side really
<netlore> Since you're sharing by email address, could you not use the existing PGP keyservers to do the encryption?
<dobey> netlore: that would only be encryption in transit, which we already do anyway
<dobey> really what most people probably actually want is encryption in transit, and encrypted storage on the server, with unencrypted files locally (though with the ability to have the local storage be on an encrypted filesystem)
<pillarist> dobey: aye aye
<netlore> Yeah, good point....
<dobey> although, i'm also not sure what the resource usage of encrypting 5M files for 200K users all simultaneously would be like
<dobey> probably "not fun"
<pillarist> couldn't the client do that locally?
<dobey> no
<dobey> well it could, but then it would be just as secure as not encrypting, since we'd have to distribute the private key to the user's machine
<dobey> granted we would probably have a different private key for each user
<dobey> private key on server though, means we do a lot more stuff in the way of having it actually be usable
<dobey> although, there is still this: http://identi.ca/notice/7674880
<dobey> :)
<dobey> and this one too: http://identi.ca/notice/6594361
<pillarist> right
<dobey> yay, twitter seems to have faceplanted again :-/
<pillarist> i'll get to work building my data center
<dobey> it's sort of like how car alarms don't prevent car thieves from stealing cars. they prevent stupid regular thieves from screwing up your car too bad tyring to steal it. if a professional car thief wants to steal a car, he's going to steal it.
<pillarist> right
<dobey> although, car alarms going off is a regular occurance because people also don't know how to install them properly, so even dumb thieves can get away with stealing cars or stuff out of them, with the alarm going off
<dobey> but eh
<dobey> "No pleasing some people." -- Brian
<pillarist> google services are convenient, but they're going to read your mail
<dobey> well yes
<dobey> google's entire business is data mining
<pillarist> and listen to your phone calls.  and sift your calendar.
<dobey> http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=8C9E6213AEFC9E0B
<pillarist> nice
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, Hey!
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, Do we have a couchdb package that checks authentication?  What I have in karmic doesn't seem to.
#ubuntuone 2010-08-16
<mandel> morning!!
<ajmitch> hi
<mkarnicki> beuno: AndroidU1 0.4.4b is up on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AndroidU1
<duanedesign> morning all
<mkarnicki> morning duanedesign :)
<jml> I was wondering, what can I do to help get #591039 fixed?
<duanedesign> hello jml
<jml> duanedesign, hello
<duanedesign> bug 591039
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 591039 in desktopcouch "Cannot import desktopcouch in server environment (affects: 1) (heat: 14)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/591039
<rye> gnome-keyring-daemon has to be actually running for it to work but need to test whether it wants DISPLAY
<Guest1691> hi, having some problems connecting to my account. I accidentally deleted my work machine from my account and now I cannot re-add it.
<Guest1691> I followed the instructions here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ#How do I completely remove and reinstall the Ubuntu One client software? ... but it made no difference.
<rye> Guest1691, hi
<Guest1691> hi rye
<rye> Guest1691, please open seahorse (Applications / Accessories / passwords and encryption keys) and remove Ubuntuone token for https://ubuntuone.com after that running ubuntuone-preferences should trigger re-authorization of your machine
<Guest1691> Thanks Rye, I got it working, I realised I missed step 2 (what you just suggested) .. sorry!
<rye> Guest1691, you are very welcome!
<Guest1691> I'm actually having one other issue. Now I'm connected, I copied all my contacts in Evolution to UbuntuOne, but they're not showing up in my web account?
<rye> Guest1691, this is due to the fact that couchdb syncing (contacts, bookmarks) is currently disabled. The team is in process of testing of a much newer version that should have these performance issues fixed (earlier couchdb could stop processing requests at random times causing web interface and notes syncing to fail). They are performing extensive testing in order to finally allow all users to sync their databases without having to shut down couchdb du
<rye> e to failures.
<Guest1691> ok, cool, thanks Rye
<rye> Guest1691, you are welcome!
<Guest1691> do they know when it will be fixed?
<lostmind01> honk
<mattgriffin> hi everyone. we're having some problems with the Ubuntu One Music Store where all users in the US, UK, Germany, and the rest of Europe are being routed to the World store. Please follow our Status page for updates on the issue: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status#MusicStore
<reya276> hey can anyone help me with the Ubuntu One music store, I'm having some issue trying to find some tracks that were there this morning but they are not now
<reya276> very weird
<reya276> does the Ubuntu store restricts content based on your country if so, it should be able to serve content based on USA artist right?
<rye> reya276, do you currently see World store?
<reya276> the what? I've never seen that
<reya276> Oh ok I see what you mean, it says "World Store Top Picks" yes
<reya276> yeap they definitely removed some content, because this morning I did a search for "White Lies" and I got 3 Albumns, right now I got back only one. This is totally frustrating indeed.
<reya276> I want to purchase music from here but I can't, I would rather support this than go in to Amazon or iTunes
<reya276> this totally sucks for me
<rye> reya276, currently all users are directed to World Store, which is an incorrect behavior, let me find the notice from the team
<rye> reya276, Monday, August 16, 2010: Customers in the US, UK, Germany, and the rest of Europe are being routed to the World store. You will not be able to purchase anything at the moment. We're investigating the cause.
<reya276> ah ok, so this is not a permanent thing, cool. I will wait then. Thanks
<reya276> I thought my Ubuntu One was broken
<reya276> thanks alot
<duffydack> Can anyone else confirm Black Label Society has been removed from U1 store?  I cant find it anymore, wth
<jblount> duffydack: We've got some weirdness with availability going on right now, not sure what the problem is yet. Sorry!
<duffydack> so its the only one I want! lol
<jblount> duffydack: Figures, right? The problem has something to do with everyone getting the 'world' store, which has fewer bands / artists. Hopefully it'll be sorted soon.
<duffydack> world store?  whats that when its at home
<duffydack> {figure of speech}
<jblount> Our partner that handles all the rights and licensing is 7digital, and they have different rights negotiated for different countries. The 'world' store is what is available everywhere, so it has a lot less than the US store or the UK store.
<duffydack> sorry,  I mean, what is the difference from world to whatever
<duffydack> ah
<duffydack> so world is main ubuntu repo and 7digital is medibuntu :)
<jblount> duffydack: Good description ;)
<duffydack> I am now less ignorant than I was yesterday, thanks.
<jblount> yw
 * duffydack checks out U1 piratebay store
<duffydack> just kidding.
#ubuntuone 2010-08-17
<mattgriffin> hi everyone. we had some problems with the Ubuntu One Music Store where all users in the US, UK, Germany, and the rest of Europe were being routed to the World store. This is now fixed. Sorry for the delay.
<mattgriffin> Please follow our Status page for any other updates: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status
<duffydack> now for some decent music.
<duffydack> ah..Black Label Society - Order Of The Black    thats what I`m talkin about..  I`m sold..
<duanedesign> ubuntu one streams music to your phone in 10.10. Cant wait :)
<duanedesign> http://beuno.com.ar/archives/210
 * ajmitch would like it to just finish transferring music to my laptop first :P
<duanedesign> ;)
<ajmitch> I need to kick it into finishing the download of the final song of this album somehow
<ajmitch> yay, killing the syncdaemon got it to move a bit
<duanedesign> ajmitch: /12
<duanedesign> oops
<ajmitch> yeah, I doubt that /12 will help me :)
<duanedesign> i have to do that at least once a day
<duanedesign> as i change windows in irssi
<duanedesign> :P
<ajmitch> typical :)
<mandel> morning everyone
<duanedesign> morning mandel
<mandel> duanedesign, morning :D how are you doing?
<duanedesign> mandel: been working on the problems at projecteuler.net. I find them a lot of fun
<duanedesign> taking a break from that though. Trying to get some U1 bugs triaged.
<mandel> duanedesign, they are indeed, I've done a couple of them in several langs to see the diff
<mandel> duanedesign, nice! you are our community hero ;)
<duanedesign> i enjoy it. It is a great project.
<mandel> duanedesign, I think so too and it should be getting coolers as we progress
<duanedesign> definetly. I saw beunos blog post about the streaming music.
<mandel> duanedesign, yes, that is going to be great... well If i had a decent 3g connection in spain
<duanedesign> morning rye
<rye> duanedesign, morning!
<ajmitch> hello
<rye> ajmitch, hi!
<duanedesign> rye: do you have any guess as to what we could suggest as the next step for this user. bug 616925
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 616925 in ubuntuone-client "problem with the "Add this computer" phase in joining (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/616925
<rye> duanedesign, hm, ipv6? localhost resolving to ::1 ?...
<rye> are we still using http://localhost?
<rye>         callback_url = "http://localhost:%s/?nonce=%s" % (
<rye> arghh
<duanedesign> hmm
<rye> duanedesign, but firefox switches to ipv4 if ipv6 fails, or i remember dreaming about that
<duanedesign> rye: i think that is correct
<rye> can a system live w/o localhost?
<ajmitch> no, you need localhost for a lot of things
<ajmitch> so it'd be unlikely that it'd be due to that, but the output of 'ifconfig lo' could be useful to see to test
<rye> ajmitch, no, i mean in case localhost is not resolved to 127.0.0.1, will the system work, ok, asking the user to provide his /etc/hosts and oauth-login.log since either something is crashing or something does not reach something else
<duanedesign> would ping localhost help
<duanedesign> oop, you already commented :)
<duanedesign> going to get breakfast. I'll bring virtual doughnuts for everyone \o/
<rye> duanedesign, http://files.lappyfamily.net/ubuntuone/ - ubuntuone-client installed on my server, that folder is my /home/rtg/Public folder, requires pretty trivial source patches to get rid of gnome-keyring... etc
<duanedesign> rye: i have been meaning to do that..
<duanedesign> since [C]ardinalFang mentioned mentioned it one day
<duanedesign> rye: that is cool
<Chipaca> ajmitch: ping
<Chipaca> ajmitch: aquarius. aquarius: ajmitch.
<aquarius> er, hi
<davon> hi
<rye> davon, hi!
<davon> hi rye
<ajmitch> Chipaca: you pinged?
<Chipaca> ajmitch: me? *shocked* nevah!
<ajmitch> about 5 hours ago when I was happily in bed :)
<Chipaca> ajmitch: the trademark issue related to getting Ubuntu One into Debian has moved forward a chapter or three, and should be close to resolution (I have images of people squabbling over the wording of "yes")
<ajmitch> ah, useful :)
<ajmitch> thanks
<Chipaca> ajmitch: I wanted you and aquarius to meet because he's our designated "3rd-party devs" go-to man
<Chipaca> ajmitch: at least on paper :-p
<ajmitch> we've briefly met on irc before, but thanks for the heads-up :)
<Chipaca> ajmitch: but anyway: if the issue isn't wrapped to my satisfaction this week, I'll be upset
<Chipaca> :)
<ajmitch> the debian-legel thread didn't seem to come to much, but it'll be useful to have something to put into debian/copyright to satisfy the ftpmasters' needs
<Chipaca> I think the debian-legal thread was pretty clear: we need to put out a statement that is clear about the trademark use of "ubuntu one" for debian and downstream from there, at the very least
<ajmitch> I'm guuessing that there'll still be some rapid client development for maverick even though we're past feature freeze?
<Chipaca> most of it bugfixes
<Chipaca> thankfully :)
<Chipaca> but we know no other kind of development
<ajmitch> nothing earth-shattering & disruptive like new packages, new ways of logging in, etc?
<Chipaca> ajmitch: ummm........ nope
<dobey> we're going to upload a completely new client 2 days before release in october
<Chipaca> oh, yeah
<Chipaca> there is that
<dobey> because it just wouldn't be the same if we didn't
<Chipaca> it's written in haskell
<Chipaca> as soon as it passes all the tests, we'll switch
<dobey> yeah, we had to wait for the rewrite in Go until 11.04
<ajmitch> oh god, 'natty narwhal' :)
<ajmitch> dobey: as long as it's not php-gtk
<dobey> no, swe're switching to fltk
<Chipaca> ajmitch: my brain refuses to remember the existence of that which you mentioned
<dobey> we need something fast, and light
<ajmitch> vala?
<dobey> i don't think there are fltk bindings for vala
<ajmitch> why use a toolkit when you can just run on X directly?
<Chipaca> also, vala can't be fast and light
<dobey> why use X?
<Chipaca> you say vala, I remember the valaquenta, and my brain freezes
<dobey> Chipaca: i don't know, Claudia Black isn't a very big girl.
<Chipaca> there were *reasons* that jrr didn't publish that! you hear me? *reasons*!
<dobey> well, being an oil baron in Dallas is a hazardous job apparently
 * Chipaca hands the WTF garland to dobey
<Chipaca> dobey: well done, sir
 * ajmitch is almost confused
<dobey> haha
<duffydack> servers down or something?
<ajmitch> not sure if it's down, but u1sdtool reports the syncdaemon as still WORKING_ON_BOTH 5 minutes after dropping a 2k file into ~/Ubuntu One
<rye> ajmitch, there is a server update being performed right now, so the clients may take longer to reconnect.
<ajmitch> ok
<rye> btw, when everybody is updated to maverick users and servers will be much happier due to the fact that server rescan will take around 2 seconds
 * ajmitch will upgrade the laptop one day, honest
<ajmitch> then again, I still have a laptop at home on hardy :)
<duffydack> I just put a 185k file in my sync`d pictures folder, it didnt really get anywhere... I removed it, and put it back and its ok
<rye> public files are now accessible to Internet Explorer users, bug #595119 is fixed properly (not the hack I proposed)
#ubuntuone 2010-08-18
<duanedesign> evening U1inites :)
<ajmitch> afternoon
<duanedesign> ajmitch: did your music get downloaded?
<ajmitch> sure
<ajmitch> all it really took was u1sdtool -q
<ajmitch> telling it to disconnect & reconnect wasn't enough for it
<duanedesign> ajmitch: good you got it
<ajmitch> rhythmbox restarted the syncdaemon, the music finished downloading
<duanedesign> ahhh
<ajmitch> I'll see if I can fetch the relavant log if it's useful
<duanedesign> was this the disconnect/reconnect in the Ubuntu One Preferences Panel, under Devices tab
<ajmitch> no, with u1sdtool
<ajmitch> as I was watching syncdaemon.log :)
<duanedesign> ajmitch: weird. So it had to be auto-started by Rhythmbox
<ajmitch> what's weird is that it downloaded 9 of the 10 songs of the album & stalled at 0.8MB on the last one
 * huntz0r is away: I'm busy
<hallyn> chatting elsewhere about Ubuntu One, it occurred to me that I'd be more likely to store music there if I coudl specify priorities - "download this (smaller, but important) stuff first when I sync a new machine".  Then music can d/l later.  Is that being considered?
<Chipaca> hallyn: you can do that now
<Chipaca> hallyn: not super user friendly-ly
<duanedesign> you can? /me wonders how :)
<Chipaca> hallyn: but, with u1sdtool, you can temporarily unsubscribe a user-designated folder, so if all your music is in a user-designated folder (such as the one the music store creates, or any other one), you can unsubscribe it while the important stuff syncs, and then resubscribe
<Chipaca> subscription is a local action, so it doesn't affect your other computers synced. This is different from udf creation/deletion, which does. So take care.
<Chipaca> duanedesign: what do you think of the submenu and the location bar now, btw?
<hallyn> Chipaca: cool - i'll give that a shot, thanks
<ajmitch> Chipaca: UDFs like the music folder are synced to each computer, right?
<Chipaca> ajmitch: to each computer subscribed to the UDF, yes
<ajmitch> is subscription to the music folder automatic?
<ajmitch> hm, 'invalid openid transaction', that's a new one
<ajmitch> Chipaca: why I ask is that I don't really need 500MB of music synced to each VM that I have :)
<Chipaca> ajmitch: not sure what you mean by 'automatic'. yes or no, depending on that :)
<duanedesign> Chipaca: i havent booted into Maverick recently, I will check that out
<Chipaca> ajmitch: ah, yeah, default is to sync
<Chipaca> duanedesign: thanks
<ajmitch> I should clarify, I mean with a default desktop install with ubuntuone-client-gnome installed
<Chipaca> duanedesign: I ask because I only hear about it when it's really bad, and want to hear it also when it's merely bad :)
<ajmitch> hah
<duanedesign> Chipaca: been neading to boot up my Maverick install, got some packages to test..
<ajmitch> you've been improving the nautilus widget?
<Chipaca> there are more improvements scheduled, but yes
<Chipaca> we won't get to do everything we would've hoped, but it should be less painful
 * ajmitch can't really see visible improvements at the moment
<Chipaca> ajmitch: if you sign up with an account that has a music folder, it'll download that by default, yes
<duanedesign> Chipaca: /5
<Chipaca> ajmitch: you should set up an account just for testing, and use that :)
<duanedesign> oops
 * Chipaca hopes that wasn't a password
<ajmitch> Chipaca: right, but how should I setup multiple U1 accounts with the single ubuntu SSO login? :)
<ajmitch> from what I know that's not allowed/supported?
<Chipaca> ajmitch: inside the vm, use a different sso login
<Chipaca> ajmitch: not sure I understood you correctly
<ajmitch> that's more or less what I mean
<ajmitch> with PPAs, you can have multiple 2GB PPAs on the one launchpad account
<Chipaca> ah
<ajmitch> but from what I know of U1, the U1 account is just the ubuntu single-signon account
<Chipaca> right, no, ubuntu one subscriptions are 1:1 ubuntu one accounts, and you can only have one of these for a sso account
<ajmitch> it's just due to me wanting to keep different kinds of files in the one place
<Chipaca> so, yes to what you just said (more or less)
<Chipaca> clearly i'm tired, or i would've stopped using non-contextual references in my reply
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> or it's mid-afternoon & I'm making no sense whatsoever :)
<Chipaca> duanedesign: no problem and no hurry. Just please ping me re that when you can, please; I want to know.
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> brb...
<ajmitch> ok, now I need to figure out why I can't connect in my maverick VM
 * ajmitch hunts
<ajmitch> Invalid request token in u1-prefs.log after going through the 'add my computer' step
<ajmitch> ah, there's a traceback in ~/.cache/sso/oauth-login.log
<Chipaca> the oauth-login log sucks
<Chipaca> it has no dates :(
<ajmitch> I suspect my problem is that I'm a release behind on ubuntu-sso-client
 * ajmitch is patiently waiting to install updated packaged
<ajmitch> s/packaged/packages/
<Chipaca> ajmitch: ubuntu-sso-client isn't talking with syncdaemon just yet
<Chipaca> ajmitch: so it shouldn't be that
<ajmitch> so the AUTH_FAILED I'm now getting in syncdaemon.log is due to something else?
<Chipaca> ajmitch: I hope so :)
<ajmitch> then I'm not sure what's going wrong, since the u1 token in gnome-keyring is just new  :)
<Chipaca> ajmitch: how did that token get into the keyring?
<Chipaca> ajmitch: through a browser, right?
<Chipaca> ajmitch: and not through ussoc, i mean
<ajmitch> by trying to connect through the preferences app, which took me to the page in firefox
<Chipaca> ah, ok
<Chipaca> ajmitch: you're in maverick, not the nightlies, right?
<ajmitch> yes, maverick
<ajmitch> not all packages are up to date, but the ubuntuone-client* packages are
<Chipaca> ajmitch: can you killall ubuntuone-syncdaemon; /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon --debug ?
<Chipaca> ajmitch: then in a different terminal u1sdtool -c
<ajmitch> sure
<Chipaca> ajmitch: then, pastebin the bit of the log around the auth failed
<ajmitch> http://paste.ubuntu.com/479742/
<Chipaca> yep, you're getting auth failed
 * Chipaca cap'n obvious
<ajmitch> not very helpful, is it?
<ajmitch> no more than what I saw in syncdaemon.log , anyway :)
<ajmitch> is it worth removing the ubuntuone token from the keyring again & retrying from the preferences app?
<Chipaca> 1 sec
<Chipaca> ajmitch: what is the token in the keyring called?
<ajmitch> UbuntuOne token for https://ubuntuone.com
<ajmitch> old url?
<Chipaca> ^C syncdaemon, remove from keyring, relaunch syncdaemon --debug, u1sdtool -c
<ajmitch> OK
<ajmitch> done, and giving tracebacks now
<ajmitch> one sec, it's complaining about expired timestamp & the threshold
<ajmitch> it *appears* that the VM clock has skewed a bit
<ajmitch> Failure: ubuntuone.syncdaemon.main.NoAccessToken: OAuthError: Expired timestamp: given 1282103412 and now 1282104473 has a greater difference than threshold 900
<ajmitch> is there some way this can be made more robust than looking for errors such as this?
<ajmitch> the VM clock is out by just over 15 minutes
<Chipaca> ajmitch: that's one weird oauth error you're hitting. Nice one.
<ajmitch> sorry to waste so much of your time with it, I should have looked at the time there :)
<Chipaca> no prob
<Chipaca> but it wasn't showing that error (in the pastebin at least)
<ajmitch> yeah, I'm surprised at that, because I'm sure that I didn't miss that much of the log
<ajmitch> this reminds me of kerberos tickets & the fun with clock skew there
 * ajmitch wonders what to write in a bug report for this
<Chipaca> ajmitch: "syncdaemon not working because chipaca too sleepy"
<Chipaca> or something
 * Chipaca looks longingly towards the bed
<ajmitch> your sleepiness isn't what's caused things like a clock skew error to be hidden from the user :)
<ajmitch> I'll keep the clock as-is & take a further look at it if I get time this evening
<ajmitch> & then I'll get around to updating the debian packages :)
<ajmitch> thanks for your help with it
<Chipaca>  thank you
<Chipaca> and g'night :)
<ajmitch> night, sleep well :)
<mandel> good morning!! :D
<duanedesign> mandel: good morning
<mandel> duanedesign, morning :D
<duanedesign> mandel: had not booted into Maverick in awhile. Booted it up just now to do some testing. The work that has been done on the nautilus extension look good.
<mandel> duanedesign, oh, dont talk me about that... I'm working on the windows port and I have not been able tow ork on linux for far too long :(
<mandel> duanedesign, I need to get some time to see the improvements
<duanedesign> mandel: how is the windows port coming along?
<mandel> duanedesign, nice, we are goign to work with the python code we have but we are writing the UI and other stuff with c#so it is as native as posible to the OS, we have done the IPC betwenn python and c# and now moving to remove the dependency on dbus and pynotify
<duanedesign> mandel: nice.
<mkarnicki> hi all :)
<duanedesign> hello mkarnicki
<mkarnicki> hi duanedesign :)
<Chipaca> mandel: vds: ping
<vds> Chipaca: pong
<mandel> Chipaca, pong
<Chipaca> vds: mandel: I've got to talk with __lucio__ about the branch some, but it looks complicated. What are you guys doing meanwhile?
<mandel> Chipaca, I'm finishing the issue with the firewalls and it is vds who can give you more info, last I know we where between suing verteroks branch and try to merge with trunk or use __lucio__ branchs and start from scratch
<mandel> Chipaca, from what I know verterok says is better to use what __lucio__ did
<Chipaca> right, my question was more: are you guys blocked on this?
<Chipaca> no matter what we do it'll take a few days, so I want to find a way for you to move forward without this, if it is blocking you that is
<mandel> Chipaca, oh, that, well I'm not for the next days since I'm goign to use tdd to remove pynotify, I'll try to make our change pass all the same tests, but I think vds will soon be blocked by this
<mandel> if he is not already
<vds> Chipaca: I'm working on the ipc side with protobuf
<vds> Chipaca: I'm not blocked in the short term
<Chipaca> ok
<kklimonda> what documentation on couchdb do you recommend?
<kklimonda> i.e. books, web pages etc.
<kklimonda> honk can someone take a look at bug 601932?
<kklimonda> hmm.
<kklimonda> oh, ubottu isn't here
<vds> kklimonda: the o'reilly book?
<kklimonda> the definitive guide?
<Chipaca> kklimonda: the bug is re funambol, not couch, right?
<Chipaca> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/601932
<mandel> I though ubottu was here right? bug 608333
<kklimonda> Chipaca: yes, the bug isn't related to my question - I've just remembered to poke someone about it again :)
<Chipaca> kklimonda: ah. thisfred maybe?
<mandel> meh, is not :(
<Chipaca> kklimonda: looking at rye's comment on that bug, it might actually be couchdb and not funambol
 * thisfred looks
<Chipaca> ok, this connection sucks, I'm going to go back to the other one
<Chipaca> hopefully it'll be working again
<Chipaca> bbiab
<thisfred> rye: do you have the full traceback of the oops? What you posted stops short of the actual error.
<rye> thisfred, /srv/ubunet-logs/app-logs-prod/lardizabala/2010-07-07/36271-1649appserverZADGBdIHcDAFEECGFIefHCdIJHaAIeECe244990.oops.bz2
<rye> thisfred, on buffaloberry
<thisfred> thx
<thisfred> rye Chipaca: the error is thrown in django wsgi translogging. It might well be that the underlying cause is corruption of a contacts record, but it's hard to tell. I think this is one for the web & mobile team
<thisfred> Until they can trace it back to what went wrong, or show us an error in the cloud_server code
<rye> thisfred, i believe some application_annotations subtree is not in an expected format, probably a string instead of hash object
<thisfred> rye, that could well be it
<kklimonda> are there some examples of how to use views viwth couchdb-glib ?
<rodrigo_> kklimonda, no, sorry, but the API is straightforward
<rodrigo_> kklimonda, you get the docs containing views as CouchdbDesignDocuments
<rodrigo_> GSList          *couchdb_database_get_design_documents (CouchdbDatabase *database, GError **error);
<rodrigo_> GSList          *couchdb_database_execute_view (CouchdbDatabase *database,
<rodrigo_>                                                 const char *design_doc,
<rodrigo_>                                                 const char *view_name,
<rodrigo_>                                                 GError **error);
<rodrigo_> CouchdbDesignDocument *couchdb_database_get_design_document (CouchdbDatabase *database,
<rodrigo_>                                                              const char *docid,
<rodrigo_>                                                              GError **error);
<rodrigo_> that's the whole API for views
<rodrigo_> kklimonda, you will also get the DesignDocuments when you call list_documents or get_all_documents
<kklimonda> rodrigo_: mhm, thanks
<kklimonda> bah, gedit in maverick has some huge memory leaks..
<kklimonda> it's using over 2GB of ram..
<mkarnicki> kklimonda: :O wow
<mkarnicki> a bit too much as for a text editor ;D
<kklimonda> any idea how much memory does couchdb for android use?
<kklimonda> 8MB in idle according do couch.io.. hmm..
<kklimonda> or is it 8MB less than in previous release?
<jan____> kklimonda: 8MB idle
<jan____> kklimonda: hop on #couchdb for couchdb questions :)
<mandel> ping vds
<kklimonda> rodrigo_: do you have a moment? I get weird errors somewhere inside couchdb-glib and I can't decide whether I do something wrong or are vala binding to blame or maybe there is an actual bug.. I have this piece of code in vala: http://pastebin.com/JsQc9KKY which translates into this sweet little thing: http://pastebin.com/xbuNEqma and I get this output in the terminal http://pastebin.com/M7tCe1a4
<rodrigo_> kklimonda, looking
<kklimonda> it may be that I'm misusing weak in vala again and the list of documents returned is freed too fast..
<rodrigo_> kklimonda, hmm, value: null on the response from http://127.0.0.1:5984/kangaroo/_design/channel/_view/channels_by_guid , that seems wrong from couchdb
<rodrigo_> kklimonda, let me have a look at the doc
<kklimonda> ah yes, it may obviously be a bug in my couchdb view :)
<rodrigo_> kklimonda, http://wiki.apache.org/couchdb/HTTP_view_API#Access.2BAC8-Query
<rodrigo_> kklimonda, well, do you have the source code of your view?
<rodrigo_> kklimonda, it can be also a bug on couchdb-glib, I didn't do a lot of testing, just with a simple views I had
<rodrigo_> kklimonda, also, see what does couchdb return if you just enter the URL on the browser
<rodrigo_> http://127.0.0.1:5984/kangaroo/_design/channel/_view/channels_by_guid
<kklimonda> well, the map function is just "function (doc) { emit (doc.guid, null) }"
<kklimonda> and there are no errors when I run it in browser (or visit this the url you pasted directly)
<rodrigo_> kklimonda, and what does it have in value: ?
<rodrigo_> I guess the null in your emit causes that
<rodrigo_> although I think value should also include the doc.guid
<rodrigo_> thisfred, ^^ ?
<thisfred> sry really busy atm
<rodrigo_> kklimonda, try replacing that emit (...null) with some field and see what happens in both the browser and couchdb-glib
<rodrigo_> kklimonda, couchdb-glib creates the CouchdbDocument from the value: field, so if it's null, you'll get nothing
<rodrigo_> couchdb-glib should probably deal better with that, and just return an empty document with the id
<rodrigo_> kklimonda, file a bug for that, and I'll fix it
<rodrigo_> I need to go now, bbl
<kklimonda> rodrigo_: how to title it? "ugh, something broke but still, couchdb-glib, you coud do better than that"? ;)
<kklimonda> ok, filled
<kklimonda> great, now I can't access my contacts from browser..
<kklimonda> and I've wiped my phone and computer :D
<kklimonda> ah, I have one more backup fortunately
<mkarnicki> kklimonda: I didn't give it much thought while stress testing ubuntuone-android-contacts recent days :D It's good to have a backup!
<kklimonda> well, it doesn't work for me ;)
<kklimonda> it hasn't worked for over a month
<kklimonda> oh wait, it's not funambol
<kklimonda> but the error is serverside anyway
<mkarnicki> kklimonda: we've been working on it
<kklimonda> ah, it's still funambol.. i see, i see..
<mkarnicki> yes
<mkarnicki> actually sil has been working on it, I've been only helping
<mwhudson> hi
<mwhudson> i'm still trying to use u1 to save my notmuch mail store
<mwhudson> (70k messages + a xapian db)
<mwhudson> it's not working very well :(
<duanedesign> hello mwhudson
<mwhudson> hi
<ajmitch> mwhudson: has it still not finished syncing them? :)
<mwhudson> ajmitch: no :(
<mwhudson> though i have been stopping the daemon occasionally because it's doing so much io it's interfering with my using the machine
<ajmitch> that's kind of depressing
<lifeless> mwhudson: bzr it
<mkarnicki> urbanape: Hi Zachery :) I'm author of AndroidU1 and helping out with ubuntuone-android-contacts -- I applied for ubuntuone-android-client-team, is it ok for me to join :) ?
#ubuntuone 2010-08-19
<tefal> hi, there !
<tefal> does someone know how to have the ubuntuone applet in ubuntu 10.04 ?
<duanedesign> tefal: hello
<duanedesign> tefal: theapplet was replaced by the Ubuntu One Preferences Panel accessed by going to Me menu --> Ubuntu One
<tefal> duanedesign: ok, so is there a way to have notifications, like the applet used to do ?
<duanedesign> tefal: Ubuntu One does not use the Notify USD Notifications anymore
<tefal> duanedesign: ok, don't know if it's a good thing, yet... :)
<tefal> duanedesign: thanks !
<duanedesign> tefal: no probem, anytime :)
<duanedesign> problem*
<Chipaca> mwhudson: ping
<mwhudson> Chipaca: hi
<Chipaca> mwhudson: lucid?
<mwhudson> Chipaca: yes
<mwhudson> i just read that this might be much better in maverick...
<Chipaca> more or less (a.k.a. "oh **** yes"
<Chipaca> )
<Chipaca> mwhudson: lots of small files was the worst case we had. It still won't be brilliant, but the difference on reconnect makes it usable
<mwhudson> Chipaca: is there a ppa i can try?
<Chipaca> mwhudson: I don't know if it'll work, but you can try
<Chipaca> mwhudson: some other bits have changed, and I'm not sure if they'll all work in lucid *today*
<mwhudson> well
<mwhudson> willing to try
<Chipaca> mwhudson: also, it's a one way road
<Chipaca> I mean, it upgrades the metadata
<Chipaca> so the old client won't read it afterwards, you'd have to nuke it and start over
<mwhudson> and indeed, it seems to be the rescan on reconnect that means this hasn't got anywhere yet
<mwhudson> Chipaca: will an old client on another box be able to read it?
<Chipaca> if you're experimenting, you should be ok
<Chipaca> yep
<mwhudson> then fine
<Chipaca> ok. Let's see what's the least cutting edge ppa I can get you on :)
<Chipaca> apparently, the nightlies :(
 * ajmitch guesses that crack-of-the-day should work fine
<Chipaca> mwhudson: ppa:ubuntuone/nightlies
<mwhudson> Chipaca: should i u1sdtool -q before upgrading?
<Chipaca> mwhudson: can't hurt
<mwhudson> The following packages have been kept back:
<mwhudson>   python-ubuntuone-client ubuntuone-client ubuntuone-client-gnome
<ajmitch> mwhudson: you're trying apt-get upgrade, aren't you?
<Chipaca> ugh
<mwhudson> ajmitch: yes
<Chipaca> ah, try dist-upgrade
<ajmitch> that won't work if there are new packages
<ajmitch> dist-upgrade ought to :)
<mwhudson> ah ok
 * mwhudson installs other updates first
<Chipaca> if it says "I'll remove X", be suspicious
<ajmitch> either ubuntuone gets no bugs, or subscribing to bugmail  just isn't working for me
<Chipaca> sorry, got disconnected. Did I miss anything?
<ajmitch> just me complaining about not getting bug mail
<Chipaca>  ajmitch: what're you subscribing to?
<Chipaca> (copied from my history :) )
<ajmitch> ubuntuone, ubuntuone-client, ubuntu-sso-client
<ajmitch> I seem to be getting bugmail for only the latter
<ajmitch> it's probably something I need to take up with a LP person (hi mwhudson!)
 * mwhudson puts his linaro hat on, sharpish
<ajmitch> hah
 * mwhudson escalates his efforts to get ubuntuone-syncd to exit
<ajmitch> kill -9 tends to work in most situations
<mwhudson> yeah, it might come to that
<ajmitch> I'd hate to think what it may do to files on disk
<Chipaca> just kill should work
<Chipaca> especially if it's stuck in local rescan or something :)
<Chipaca> killall ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<Chipaca> tadaa :)
<Chipaca> mwhudson: how's it going?
<mwhudson> Chipaca: ah, i hadn't restarted the daemon :)
<mwhudson> hm
<mwhudson> the log now just says
<mwhudson> 2010-08-19 14:04:13,970 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.fsm - INFO - loading metadata from old version '4'
<mwhudson> i guess this will take a while?
<mwhudson> lots of io is happening
<Chipaca> yep
<Chipaca> non-solid state drive?
<mwhudson> yes
<Chipaca> how many files?
<mwhudson> ~70k
<mwhudson> i like to make life hard for people :)
<Chipaca> yep, that'll take a while, because we don't persist the metadata index
<Chipaca> that'll happen during N
<mwhudson> 'while' == 'an hour' ?
<Chipaca> not sure
 * Chipaca checks
<Chipaca> mwhudson: i have ~30k files and it takes a minute on my ssd
<Chipaca> so, x10 for ssd->non-ssd, and x2.5 for num of files
<mwhudson> it's taken 10 so far
<Chipaca> roughly, 15 minutes
<Chipaca> :(
<Chipaca> that must be so much *fun*!
<mwhudson> so nothing unexpected yet i guess
<Chipaca> you *like* suffering, dontcha
<ajmitch> given what he works on..
<Chipaca> mwhudson: I know who we'll go to to test perf improvements
<lifeless> mwhudson: so; bzr ? :)
<Chipaca> mwhudson: there is an implementation of FileShelf that used sqlite, but we scrapped it. That was a long time ago, before people storing 10k files was reasonable. We might have to revisit that.
<mwhudson> lifeless: i'm helping make u1 better!
<lifeless> flamingspork was putting his notmuch stuff into rev control
<lifeless> mwhudson: you could put your repo in u1
 * ajmitch is glad that he's not sticking all his mail in u1
<lifeless> Chipaca: what does fileshelf do ?
<Chipaca> one of our tests was checking out bzr inside Ubuntu One, and seeing how long it took to work on the other side
<lifeless> Chipaca: generations?
<lifeless> Chipaca: I meant to say
<Chipaca> lifeless: persists a big-ass dictionary to disk
<lifeless> Chipaca: you should add a busy commit-edit-commit-edit loop to that
<lifeless> because what you
<lifeless> what I saw your test do was unlikely to trigger bugs unless your code was -really-broken- :)
<Chipaca> lifeless: I've lost track of the syncdaemon development in detail, as I now manage desktop+
<mwhudson> ah hah
<lifeless> congratsa
<mwhudson> different stuff in the log now
<Chipaca> mwhudson: "OM_NOM_NOM_FILES"?
<mwhudson> so 15 minutes was a pretty good guess :)
<Chipaca> I levelled guessing after three years of physics :)
<Chipaca> mwhudson: u1sdtool -s should now say "READY"
<mwhudson> last log entry is
<mwhudson> 2010-08-19 14:20:17,881 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.local_rescan - DEBUG - comparing directory '/home/mwh/Ubuntu One/Maildirs/INBOX/cur'
<Chipaca> so, first it reads in the metadata, then it does local rescan, then "ready" state (i.e. "let me connect already")
<Chipaca> you can say u1sdtool -c to ask it to connect when ready
<mwhudson> u1sdtool says "Failure: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken."
<mwhudson> this is the big directory it's on i guess
<Chipaca> not sure why, but local rescan seems to block a lot
<Chipaca> I'd call it a bug, this being twisted
<mwhudson> is guess even stuff like os.listdir maybe takes a while
<Chipaca> what's your memory looking like? (32bits, or 64?)
<mwhudson> 260 meg RSS, 64 bit
<mwhudson> growing slowly
<Chipaca> ok, not too bad
<Chipaca> you're probably the biggest controlled-but-in-the-wild case of lots-of-small-files I've seen so far :)
<Chipaca> os.listdir is pretty bad, by the way
<Chipaca> (I guess you know that already)
<Chipaca> the bad thing is that os.walk uses os.listdir, so memory use is stupid big
<lifeless> not -that- bad, bit its slow enough
<lifeless> so bzr has an optimised one
<lifeless> (which you should be using :P)
<Chipaca> lifeless: how is it memory-wise? we're not too worried about speed, but memory can kill us
 * mwhudson wonders what fraction of the io is writing 500 lines to the log file every second
<lifeless> Chipaca: tight
<lifeless> Chipaca: bzr worries about memory too
<Chipaca> lifeless: and have you done an optimized walk too?
<lifeless> Chipaca: yeah
<lifeless> different interface, stats optimially, that sort of thing
<Chipaca> lifeless: where?
<Chipaca> mwhudson: if you're going to run it with debug on, maybe make ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log a symlink to /dev/shm/u1log ?
<Chipaca> (or just mount a tmpfs there)
<mwhudson> actually i don't think it's so bad
<Chipaca> mwhudson: still local rescan?
<mwhudson> Chipaca: how do i tell?
<mwhudson> u1sdtool is still hanging
<Chipaca> mwhudson: that's a "yes", then :(
<Chipaca> mwhudson: also, every MARK_INTERVAL, it prints the current state to the log
<Chipaca> mwhudson: grep NOTE.*MARK | tail should work
<Chipaca> (on the log)
<mwhudson> ok
<mwhudson> what's MARK_INTERVAL usually?
<mwhudson> i haven't seen one in the last 6-7 minutes or so
 * Chipaca looks in /etc/xdg/ubuntuone
<Chipaca> 120
<Chipaca> 2 minutes
<duanedesign> Chipaca, I am liking the Nautilus improvements
<mandel> morning!
<leeb9972> anyone know how i can add machine on ubuntuone, i do not get the option?
<rye> leeb9972, hi, what distribution are you running?
<leeb9972> 10.4
<rye> leeb9972, ok, have you had your computer authorized in the past or this is the first time?
<leeb9972> i had it authorised in past, but i delted the machine
<rye> leeb9972, ok, just a moment
<leeb9972> nps
<rye> leeb9972, # open seahorse utility (Karmic, Lucid: Applications/Accessories/Passwords and Encryption Keys; Maverick: System/Preferences/Passwords and Encryption Keys)
<rye> #
<rye> remove the entry called "Ubuntuone token for https://ubuntuone.com".
<rye> #
<rye> run ubuntuone-preferences from MeMenu again and it should prompt you to re-add the machine
<mandel> vds, ping
<vds> mandel pong
<mandel> vds, did you get my last msg?
<vds> mandel: yes but I see strange thing in xchat :)
<mandel> vds, such as?
<vds> mandel: that's the same error I get running the script from nant
<vds> mandel: have you tried to run the script from cmd?
<vds> it works
<vds> mandel: btw did you get my msgs?
<mandel> vds, so, it looks like nant makes the script to behave strange when dealing with sockets
<vds> about multiple items, s3 and static file system?
<vds> yes
<vds> mandel: pretty strange
<mandel> vds, bulloks, I'll try to get the debugger and see what is going on
<vds> I have no idea of how fork works on win
<vds> mandel: before you do that
<vds> can we talk a bit about the idea of updating the rss instead of generating a new one>
<vds> ?
<mandel> sure, give me a sec
<vds> as I said the name of the installer is the same so we need different url
<vds> URLs
<vds> I can easily do it with s3 now
<vds> but we've been told we'll store the installers on a static folder
<vds> well static folders
<vds> so we'll have to change the script
<vds> ok
<vds> mandel: I do it with multiple items, later we'll figure it out
<mandel> ok
<vds> mandel: byw I need some help with the uids
<mandel> vds, I'll be back in 2 min, something is going on with the network
<vds> ah ok
<mandel> vds, ok, I'm back I should be able tow ork now
<mandel> vds, you were saying??/
<vds> mandel: I was saying
<vds> that we can list multiple items in the rss
<vds> that means having more than one installer available at the time
<vds> that means store the installers in different folders
<mandel> vds, yes, that is the idea of the rss feed
<mandel> vds, ok, is that a problem in s3?
<vds> not at all
<vds> but s3 is temporary
<vds> so we'll have to change when we go in production
<vds> not a big issue
<vds> I'm working on it
<mandel> vds, ok, so the plan is, you work on that and I debug the stupid nant issue?
<vds> mandel: yep
<mandel> vds, cool, I'll let you know how it goes
<mandel> vds, ok, found the issue, when executing with nant we ran out of retries to make the connection, I'm looking at the exact reason right now
<vds> wow...
<vds> mandel: that's interesting
<mandel> vds, we get several times the existing connection was forcibly closed by the remote host, this is comming from the TCP stack from windows
<mandel> vds, I'll pocking the boto code to take a look
<mandel> vds, looks like the issue is when we try to upload the package, I wonder if the S3ReposneError leaves the connection unusable and we have issues with that
<mkarnicki> good afternoon!
<mandel> vds, fixed the bug, you script does not like relative paths, why, no fucking clue but the boto connection does not like it, I fixed it by making the build copy the msi to the utils dir, upload and clean
<dnielsen> there appears to be a problem with the last version of libubuntuone in maverick with regards to the CIL bindings
<dnielsen> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=626962
<ubot4> Gnome bug 626962 in Community Extensions "Ubuntu One Music Store extension fails to build" [Normal,Resolved: notgnome]
 * ajmitch takes a quick look
<rye> dnielsen, bug #618945
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 618945 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "Maverick: with the ubuntuone store plugin enabled Rhythmbox can not import files or folders (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 1745)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/618945
<rye> o_O
<rye> dnielsen, please ignore my reply
<ajmitch> looks to be a slightly different issue
<ajmitch> I see the bindings did change a bit in 0.3.2
<dnielsen> ajmitch, okay so they aren't as feared borked?
<ajmitch> I'm not sure, I'm rebuilding it now to check them :)
<dnielsen> excellent
<ajmitch> or trying to
<rye> duanedesign, you might be interested in http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/ubuntuone-publish-service.py - automatic publishing of the files based on their path and nice pynotify notification about file publishing state (for all files)
<rye> duanedesign, lives in bzr:~rye/+junk/ubuntuone-scripts
<mkarnicki> rye: you mean, lp:~rye/+junk/ubuntuone-scripts ?
<rye> mkarnicki, ah, yes, you are right
<mkarnicki> np
<mkarnicki> rye: I'll gladly branch it to learn some python on that :)
<rye> because i find the need to publish files pretty often, and this script can be put to startup applications...
<rye> mkarnicki, please note that i am learning python at this time as well, so the code can be baaaaad
<mkarnicki> rye: no probs, I'm sure I'll only gain from it :)
<mkarnicki> rye: btw I haven't started learning yet, so that branch is for pleasure reading :)
<duanedesign> rye: that is neat! thank you
<rye> http://blog.rtg.in.ua/2010/08/ubuntu-one-automatic-publishing.html
<duffydack> nice idea
<duffydack> how do I get the notification back like you have ?
<rye> duffydack, that's not Ubuntu One notifications, thats generated by the script
<duffydack> I know they are for the script, but  Ijus want it back for general
<rye> duffydack, me too
<lahwran> is it just me, or is updown going really slow?
<dnielsen> updown?
<Chipaca> lahwran: it seems to be tripping up more than usual, yes
<Chipaca> not sure what's up with that
<mbarnett> hmm, it does look like updown is having a bit of a hard time.  Beating it with a stick now.
<lahwran> :/
<Chipaca> dnielsen: updown servers are the ones that put things in and out of ubuntu one through the web
<dnielsen> ah
<Chipaca> dnielsen: for the file sync part, that is
<lahwran> might it have anything to do with my file not having synced in a day or two?
<lahwran> I thought updown was the web only
<Chipaca> lahwran: nope, updown is only through the web
<dnielsen> that will teach me to irc with a fever
<Chipaca> dnielsen: yeah, only irc with people. ircing with fevers is always trouble.
<lahwran> XD
 * lahwran downloads file that didn't sync with this computer and adds it manually
 * lahwran is a little annoyed at ubuone now ... looks like it doesn't have the latest version of this file
<lahwran> it's not on my cloud part
<Chipaca> lahwran: is your syncdaemon connected?
<lahwran> not sure
<Chipaca> lahwran: u1sdtool -s ?
<lahwran> is on this machine at the moment
<lahwran> I think it only just connected a minute or two ago
<Chipaca> lahwran: what odes u1sdtool -s output?
<Chipaca> *does
<lahwran> connected
<lahwran> and idle
<Chipaca> and which is the file that didn't sync?
<lahwran> it's a script i'm writing
<rye> rodrigo_, ping, how do I use libsyncdaemon from python?
<rye> anybody here tried using libsyncdaemon with python?
<popey> hullo!
<dobey> alo govna
<popey> having fun playing with new music store features :)
<dobey> :)
<dnielsen> ajmitch, any update on the bindings issue?
 * ajmitch didn't have much of a chance to look at it - it was nearly 2AM & things weren't cooperating :)
<dnielsen> ah
<ajmitch> now I recall, I was trying to build stuff & one of the NZ mirrors was dead
<rodrigo_> rye, you need pygi, the new python bindings that use the introspection stuff
<rodrigo_> rye, not sure how it's used, look for info on live.gnome.org
<rye> rodrigo_, here's the problem
<rye> rodrigo_, syncdaemon has connect() method and it overrides connect() method of GObject
<rodrigo_> hmm, oh
<rye> rodrigo_, so it is impossible to get any signal assigned
<rodrigo_> rye, so, gobject's connect is g_signal_connect binding?
<rye> rodrigo_, and if i rename connect to e.g. do_connect / do_disconnect it does the following: http://paste.ubuntu.com/480629/
<rye> rodrigo_, so first bug report will be about inability to tie the signals and the second one is to convert gpointers to gslist or something python-list-compatible
<rodrigo_> rye, well, we need probably to make the Python bindings do all that, or do you mean renaming the methods in libsyncdaemon?
<rye> rodrigo_, regarding connect/disconnect - there is not much we can do w/o renaming connect/disconnect methods within syncdaemon, unfortunately
<rodrigo_> hmm, ok
<rodrigo_> rye, so, what do they do in the GLib python bindings to have GObject.connect match g_signal_connect
<rodrigo_> that doesn't seem to be automatic at all
<rodrigo_> it looks to me there's custom code to do that mapping, so can't we do that?
<rodrigo_> mainly, because a API change now, not sure how it would get seen for Maverick
<rodrigo_> but I'm ok with renaming the methods and provide #define's to provide the old API
<rye> rodrigo_, bug #620735
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 620735 in ubuntuone-client "libsyncdaemon gobject introspection cannot be used from python (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/620735
<mwhudson> 2010-08-20 10:25:53,082 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - NOTE - ---- MARK (state: <State: 'QUEUE_MANAGER'  (queues WORKING_ON_BOTH  connection 'With User With Network')>; queues: metadata: 64712; content: 75226; hash: 0, fsm-cache: hit=5109776 miss=504593) ----
<mwhudson> this is going to take a while?
<mwhudson> the queues don't seem to be going down very fast...
#ubuntuone 2010-08-20
<mwhudson> queues: metadata: 63695; content: 75231; hash: 0
<mwhudson> the metadata queue is going down at the rate of about 15 every 2 minutes
<mwhudson> at this rate, the queue will be empty in 6 days
<mwhudson> Chipaca: does this mean anything to you?
<Mahjongg> hello I have synced folder on my desktop on PC A which is connected to the same u1 account as PC B and PC C. PC A and PC B can see the synced folder but C can't. What could be the reason?
<Mahjongg> I tried creating the folder in PC C and then doing u1sdtool --refresh thatFolder but did not work
<lahwran> how do I check if the ubuntu one client is running?
<lahwran> I suspect lubuntu is not starting it
<mwhudson> lahwran: u1sdtool -s
<lahwran> thanks
<lahwran> argh. http://www.pasteall.org/15081
<lahwran> any idea what could be causing those dbus errors?
<duanedesign> hello lahwran
<lahwran> hello
<lahwran> duanedesign, have an answer, or are you just saying hi? :D
<duanedesign> lahwran: try :  u1sdtool -q
<duanedesign> both :)
<lahwran> ok.
<duanedesign> then:  u1sdtool -c
<lahwran> taking a long time on -c ...
<duanedesign> you usually get that dbus error when the syncdaemon is too busy doing other stuff to take your command
<lahwran> o.O
<lahwran> what could that be?
<lahwran> same dbus error.
<lahwran> what would it be doing right after startup?
<lahwran> I mean, ubuntu one hasn't worked on this lappy for 3 days
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> try u1sdtool -q  again
<lahwran> done
<duanedesign> then run :  ps aux | grep ubu
<duanedesign> 1 of the processes will be  grep ubu
<duanedesign> but are there others?
<lahwran> I know my command line ;)
<duanedesign> :)
<lahwran> there are others; they all match because of 'lubuntu'
<duanedesign> oops
<duanedesign> guess that is not to useful then
<lahwran> O.o
<lahwran> running -q again .. without having manually started the syncdaemon .. says it quit.
<wgrant> So.
<wgrant> Contacts have been down for roughly four months now.
<wgrant> WTF?
<lahwran> oh ...
<lahwran> it may be gnome-keyring
<lahwran> that was the answer! D
<lahwran> :D*
<lahwran> yay!
<duanedesign> lahwran: ahh, was the daemon not running/
<lahwran> it appears not.
<duanedesign> wgrant: yes it is very frustrating
<lahwran> I have had some weird boot problems ever since my semi-fail attempt to speed up the boot process; not sure what I broke, but I appear to have broken something.
<wgrant> duanedesign: That's not what I'd call it.
<duanedesign> lahwran: a good log file to look at if you have an issue with U1 is ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<duanedesign> lahwran: you might find gnomekeyring.IOError from the gnome-keyring issue
<lahwran> it's been 'processing queues' for like 10 minutes now
<duanedesign> lahwran: u1sdtool -s shows 'With user With network'?
<lahwran> yes
<lahwran> looks like it just took 10 minutes
<duanedesign> i like to use:  u1sdtool --waiting-metadata | wc -l
<duanedesign> and: u1sdtool --waiting-content | wc -l
<duanedesign> to see how many items are in the queue
<duanedesign> it is a good way to gauge progress as the numbers should geet smaller over time. It processes the metadata first, then the content
<duanedesign> ajmitch: you were the one working on getting Ubuntu One into Debian, correct?
<duanedesign> bug 412424
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 412424 in ubuntuone-client "Please support Debian too (affects: 2) (heat: 7)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/412424
<rye> wooow, paste.ubuntu.com is shiny!
<mandel_> rye, wow, the mush have just changed it, I was using it like 5 min ago and look as usual
<ericedge> looking at the ubuntu one api slides from oscon 2009, it appears there's an open api I can use for ubuntu one, but there's no indication of a server name.
<ericedge> I have a test account with ubuntu one now; where can I find more info on the api?
<verterok> ericedge: hi, let me check the slides
<verterok> ericedge: for the couchdb stuff?
<ericedge> yeah; there's reference to simply doing an HTTP PUT against a path, but no server name is provided.
<verterok> rye: do you know how to do that ^ ?
<ericedge> I'm under the (possibly mistaken?) impression that Canonical has a server somewhere I could test against
<verterok> ericedge: you can install desktopcouch and play with your local couchdb server
<rye> ericedge, there are couchdb servers in canonical dc that provide the same API that your local couchdb will do. Currently direct access to couchdb api is restricted while the service is being switched to a newer version (this is actually happening as we are talking)
<ericedge> ok, yeah, I saw that some of the services are down currently, that makes sense.
<ericedge> I think I'll just download the client source and dig through that for some ideas.  Thanks for the help!
<rye> ericedge, the file sync client is separated from couchdb
<ericedge> that also makes sense.  Shucks.
<ericedge> allrighty, I'll dig down a different path; I thank you sincerely for your help!
<rye> ericedge, you are welcome, feel free to ask any ubuntuone-related questions here :)
<Chipaca> ericedge: typically what you'd do is interact with your local couch and then let it replicate
<Chipaca> ericedge: our (canonical) servers are not the only ones you could have set up to replicate against
<Chipaca> ericedge: e.g. you could be replicating locally to other machines as well as to the cloud
<Chipaca> ericedge: there's an app in desktopcouch-tools that lets you pair couches to set that up easily
<Chipaca> ericedge: the process is similar to bluetooth pairing
<ericedge> Chipaca: Cool, thanks for the tips!
<Chipaca> ericedge: furthermore, couch.io providers (for now) free couchdb instances, you could sync to those as well as or instead of the canonical ones
<ericedge> rockin', thx
#ubuntuone 2010-08-21
<Josian> hello
<jdstrand> are there known problems with maverick and rhythmbox and the ubuntuone music store?
<jdstrand> I'm stuck at 'Connecting you to the Ubuntu One Music Store...'
<jdstrand> I did the whole u1sdtool -q; killall ubuntuone-login; u1sdtool -c thing several times
<reya2276> is the Ubuntu one music store down. Again I'm trying to purchase music and the darn thing is just sitting there Saying "Connecting" for the last 15mins.
<reya2276> seriously you guys got to get this fix, I want to buy some tunes but I can't
<Chipaca> jdstrand: ping
<espen77> what does "Called remove_trash (In: F:NA:NA)" mean?
<duanedesign> hmm, not sure about that one
<espen77> been getting it in log for a few hours, still have many files to sync
<duanedesign> espen77: I like to use the commands:  u1sdtool --waiting-metadata | wc -l    and: u1sdtool --waiting-content | wc -l
<duanedesign> to keep track of progress.
<duanedesign> you can take off the  | wc -l to get a detailed list, and not just the number of items
<espen77> was just wondering what it was doing....
<espen77> have about 3500 meta left and 3000 files
<alinon> i need help with a first time setup, getting the login details to show up in ubuntu
<alinon> anyone not just lurking in this chan? :P
<duanedesign> hello
<duffydack> hello
<duanedesign> hello duffydack
<duanedesign> doing ok today?
<duffydack> bit of a bad day but I`m ok now..
<duffydack> the usual BS.
<duanedesign> yeah..
<duanedesign> this is interesting  http://is.gd/euQdt
<kklimonda> duanedesign: interesting, it is a proof of sort of an argument that Ubuntu canibalizes other distributions ;)
<duanedesign> kklimonda: was also interesting to replace one of the distros, like mandriva, with 'Linux'
<duanedesign> kklimonda: at a certain point Ubuntu and linux cross paths. Ubuntu becoming more popular search term then Linux
<kklimonda> now that's interesting :)
<kklimonda> I wonder why is linux search term getting less frequent
<kklimonda> well, I guess that makes sens - who really cares about the kernel they are running after all
<kklimonda> great, I can't install couchdb-glib to ~/local/
<duanedesign> :\
<kklimonda> and I don't see why - it tries to install Couchdb-1.0.gir into /usr/share/gir-1.0 and not ~/local/share../
<kklimonda> and when I configure with --enable-introspection=no I get another "Need to define INTROSPECTION_SCANNER.  Stop."
<kklimonda> and I don't see anything weird in neither configure.ac nor Makefile.am's
<kklimonda> oh, I see it
<kklimonda> great, fixed
#ubuntuone 2010-08-22
<duanedesign> \o/
<kklimonda> and another one.. wish it were this fun to actually work on my application and not on libraries it uses ;)
<Chipaca> espen77: duanedesign: magiciacada!
<Chipaca> y'awl should use it a lot more
<duanedesign> Chipaca: you are right...
<duanedesign> i should get used to recommending it to people.
<duanedesign> stuck in my old ways :P
<Chipaca> heh
<fiftypence> hhonk
<espen77> Soo i started to write a little twitter note whenever i find something that i whish was different. Got a little list for u1 now, where is the prefered place to file it? post on forum, as bugs in launchpad or keep it secret?
<nilsma> are there any reason ubuntu-one should not work properly on Lubuntu?
<dobey> nilsma: assuming you have all the right dependencies installed, it should work as fine as it does on normal ubuntu
<nilsma> dobey: thank you for your reply :)
<adamnelson> is there a server issue happening?
<adamnelson> I cant seem to share a file with the public. Getting lovely 503 errors
<adamnelson> honk
#ubuntuone 2011-08-15
<j0nr> hello
<j0nr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-android-music/+bug/816304 This bug was moved to 'Invalid' ... does that mean it is not considered a bug? As it is still affecting me.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 816304 in ubuntuone-servers (and 1 other project) "Playlist Not Saving to Server (affects: 1) (heat: 25)" [Undecided,New]
<j0nr> Oh hang on... Invalid in U1 Music client but New in U1 Servers.. my mistake.
<Chipaca> j0nr: right
<fagan> havent seen mandel today
<nessita> good morning everyone!
<duanedesign> morning all
<nessita> hi duanedesign
<duanedesign> hello nessita
<duanedesign> nessita: you know if you ar going to thid UDS?
<nessita> duanedesign: I think so, but the list is not confirmed yet, as far as I know
<nessita> duanedesign: are you going?
<duanedesign> nessita: I am. very excited. My first UDS as a Canonical Employee
<nessita> :-)
<duanedesign> nessita: I am anxious rt meet people
<duanedesign> to*
<duanedesign> nessita: plus i thougth Orlando was a nice venue
<nessita> it was indeed!
<duanedesign> nhaines: although this time I need to stand closer to the camera for the group picture :)
<duanedesign> oops. I mesnt nessita ^
<nessita> :-)
<fagan> joshuahoover: Got another thing for you to fix, on the one.ubuntu.com FAQs there are two "Why are only folders uploaded but not files" in the main page
<Daviey> nessita: I have been prepping my costume, as planned in Orlando.
<joshuahoover> fagan: ah, good catch... duanedesign, want to fix that? (see fagan's note above)
<nessita> Daviey: are we having another custom party? and you using the same custom? :-D
<nessita> (hi there! BTW)
<Daviey> nessita: no idea!  (Hi o/)
<duanedesign> joshuahoover: looking
<Chipaca> nessita: olga
<nessita> Chipaca: acelga!
<Chipaca> nessita: naranja fanta, y bocio?
<nessita> Chipaca: I always wonder what bocio really is, let me google that
<Chipaca> nessita: don't
<nessita> too late! :-D
<Chipaca> che, i'd like to do a longer call today and have joshuahoover on it (and maybe cparrino), would my 3pm work for y'awl? (don't see ralsina around otherwise i'd ask him :) )
<Chipaca> that's 1.5 hours away
<nessita> Chipaca: it should work for all of us, since is pretty much the current schedule
<Chipaca> yes, that's why i suggested it :)
<nessita> Chipaca: so I would say +1, I will confirm with alecu and ralsina as soon as they are around. We'll be missing manuel and diego, though (mandel is on vacations, and diego doing visa interview)
<Chipaca> ok
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina are you there?
<DiegoSarmentero> anyone?
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita have you seen roberto?
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: hey there
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: no, I have not. What can I do for you?
<fagan> DiegoSarmentero: he isnt around yet
<fagan> neither is mandel
<fagan> oh hes on holidays
 * fagan forgot 
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita i'm in the street with my phone... my visa was denied! :@ and i was trying to contact him to work somewhere
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: your visa was denied??? oh no :-/
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita i was calling him, but no answer
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita yes, they told  me that i haven't been working long enough
<nessita> :-(
<fagan> DiegoSarmentero: where are you trying to get a visa for?
<duanedesign> fagan: thanks for cathing the eroor.If you get a chance could you confirn the fix, thanks again.
<fagan> duanedesign: ill have a check when im done with this round of wiki changes
<duanedesign>  fagan   no rush, thanks  a bunch
<fagan> duanedesign: fixed
<fagan> :)
<DiegoSarmentero> fagan buenos aires
<fagan> DiegoSarmentero: are you not from AR?
<DiegoSarmentero> fagan, yes and i have to go to the usa embassy in buenos aires
<fagan> DiegoSarmentero: ah now I get you I thought you meant you needed a visa for AR my bad :)
<ralsina> good morning!
<fagan> hey ralsina
<nessita> hi ralsina
<ralsina> hi fagan, nessita
<ralsina> nessita: we are not as far away from each other in that "computer-to-cloud" page. I was scared for a minute :-)
<nessita> right
<nessita> ralsina: I think one of the confusions is in the order of the pages, I'm thinking using the last proposal, where sync cloud-to-computer comes first
<ralsina> yes, agreed, and that actually makes more sense.
<fagan> me
<fagan> ralsina, nessita, dobey standup
<ralsina> me(writing notes)
<fagan> alecu: morning
<nessita> me
<fagan> alecu: say me :)
<alecu> fagan, hey there!
<alecu> fagan, I've no notes yet
<dobey> me
<ralsina> mandel is on holiday, gatox is looking for the internet, so fagan, go
<fagan> IN PROGRESS
<fagan> * redirecting all the wiki pages for josh
<fagan> BLOCKED
<fagan> * nope
<fagan> ralsina: go if your ready
<ralsina> DONE: proposed branches for bug #825491, bug #825473
<ralsina> TODO: merge those, fix bug #826728, finish "computer-to-cloud" page, release
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> nessita?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 825491 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "The "Local Folders" page tries to do things without credentials (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/825491
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 825473 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "License page may show a "Finish" button (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/825473
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 826728 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "wizard should add syncdaemon to autostart (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/826728
<nessita> DONE: started work on sending platform details to the server in u1client
<nessita> TODO: finish aforementioned branch, grab mandel's branch shutil-move, fix it and land it
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: dobey
<dobey> λ DONE: some administrata, some poking at openstack, triage, cp release/upload, client-gnome package fix/upload
<dobey> λ TODO: installer fixes
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<dobey> alecu
<alecu> me
<alecu> DONE: worked on branch for bug #824819
<alecu> TODO: finish said branch, work on #824003
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NOTE: will be away thu and fri on vacation
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 824819 in ubuntuone-client "SD and tests need to wait until a watch is removed (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/824819
<ralsina> eom!
<ralsina> nessita: if you have a bit for a re-review: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/start-with-overlay/+merge/71422
<nessita> ralsina, alecu: we're having a special mumble meeting today in 55 minutes, with Chipaca, cparrino and joshuahoover
<fagan> ralsina: what im doing should be done in an hour if you want to give me some intern sized work for after then would be cool
<ralsina> nessita: ack
<Chipaca> oh, um
<ralsina> fagan: I'll look for something
<Chipaca> if joshuahoover is ok with that :)
<nessita> Chipaca: right, sorry
<fagan> ralsina: no rush anyway I can do some reading or something if there isnt anything
<Chipaca> forgot to check with him :)
<ralsina> fagan: ok
<alecu> nessita, ack
<cparrino> nessita - thx
<alecu> nessita, ralsina: I'll be away for ~30', will be back before the mumble
<fagan> joshuahoover: should I redirect the main FAQ page to the one on one.ubuntu.com?
<joshuahoover> Chipaca: i'll have to miss today's meeting...i'm in london though and can do something tomorrow
<joshuahoover> fagan: yes, if you have all the individual faqs redirecting to corresponding faq pages on one.ubuntu.com then we should redirect /faq to the one.ubuntu.com/help/faq page
<Chipaca> you're in LONDON?!?
<Chipaca> oh! QA
<Chipaca> i forgot :)
<fagan> joshuahoover: yeah there was some that werent on the old wiki and some that were removed but yeah all of the ones that are still around from the old wiki are redirecting
<fagan> ill redirect it then
 * fagan break
<Chipaca> joshuahoover: when could we have the meeting with you in it, without pulling you from the sprint?
<joshuahoover> Chipaca: if we did it at 3pm london time tomorrow that would work...are you in the office then?
<Chipaca> joshuahoover: i won't be coming in tomorrow no :(
<joshuahoover> Chipaca: ok, i would've met you there, otherwise i'll just call/mumble in
<joshuahoover> Chipaca: does 3pm london time work tomorrow work for everyone?
<ralsina> nessita: I implemented the behaviour wewere talking about for "computer-to-cloud". Care to give it a try? The code is *NOT* ready for merging, but I want to check if the behaviour is nice enough :-)
<ralsina> nessita: lp:~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/local-folder-fixes
<nessita> ralsina: I'm fulled for at least 3 hours (I'm prioritizing the shutil-move branch). I can certainly do it then, if that's ok
<ralsina> nessita: sure thing!
<hallyn> u1 knew i only had 6 small text files updated, but it has had 'file sync in progress' for about an hour.  Is there any way to kick it?
<fagan> duanedesign: ^
<hallyn> ah, i just had to whine here.
<hallyn> now it's happy and done
<fagan> hallyn: haha coincidence :)
<hallyn> but i'd really liek a way to kick it
<fagan> hallyn: well im sure you could just disconnect and delete the files and it wouldnt try
<fagan> or move them
<fagan> delete is a bit harsh
<dobey> fagan: i don't think that's what was meant by the question
<fagan> dobey: kick it = stop it no?
<dobey> no
 * fagan needs to learn english 
<dobey> more like using a cattle prod on it
<fagan> dobey: ahh that is quite the opposite
<dobey> hallyn: what version are you using?
<hallyn> this is on natty
<dobey> ah ok
<nessita> ralsina: mumble?
<ralsina> nessita: starting it!
<dobey> mumble? speak up!
<dobey> :)
<fagan> rumble in the mumble
<nessita> alecu: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/dont-use-shutil-move/+merge/70595
<fagan> joshuahoover, duanedesign done with the wiki pages they are all redirecting now
<starZ> hi all, did you hear about a bug with ubuntuone on natty, mine doesn't connect anymore and gives a DBus error msg instead.. ??
<starZ> hello, anyone out there ??
<dobey> did you file a bug?
<starZ> noo.. what do you mean??
<dobey> did you report the issue on launchpad by running "ubuntu-bug ubuntuone-client" for example?
<starZ> no, is it this the command to use?
<starZ> 'ubuntu-bug  ubuntuone-client
<dobey> i have seen some bugs about a DBusException, where dbus did not have permissions to talk to itself or something like that. but there isn't much we can do about it unfortunately :-/
<dobey> yes
<dobey> without the quotes of course
<starZ> ok, nice, I'm gonna run this..
<starZ> thx for your help.. many prgm complains of DBus err. this days..
<starZ> don't know why..
<dobey> it is probably this permissions error
<dobey> i am not sure why it happens. have you tried rebooting?
<starZ> think so, it say client or whatever did not sent reply bla, bla..
<starZ> yeah', so many times.. install, purge, bla, bla.. :(
<jsjgruber_> I see from the dashboard that the notes and contacts database server is still down. Would this stop the storing of preferences by apps using desktopcouch?
<dobey> jsjgruber_: wouldn't prevent local storage, but would inhibit synchronizing them, yes
<jsjgruber_> dobey, is there a bug tracking this issue in Launchpad?
<dobey> i don't know exactly. i expect there is, though.
<dobey> beuno: ^^ do you know?
<beuno> dobey, I know nothing about a couch shard being down
<beuno> I'd defer to rye or duanedesign
<rye> jsjgruber_, checking
<dobey> time for lunch, bbiab
<nessita> alecu: ping
<alecu> nessita, pong
<nessita> alecu: hi! can you please remind me why we need the IPCRoot inside ubuntuone/platform/windows/ipc.py? why not just having the IPCInterface class (defining what the IPCRoot defines inside)?
<alecu> nessita, IPCRoot is the "perspective broker root object". You can see that it subclasses twisted.spread.pb.Root
<nessita> alecu: so, we could have the IPCINterface inherist pb.Root... (not proposing doing that right now, I'm trying to understand)
<alecu> nessita, and also, it uses __metaclass__ = RemoteMeta so all its methods are available on the other end of the ipc connection.
<nessita> alecu: I know that pb requires public methods to start with remote_, but we could have that in IPCINterface as well
<alecu> nessita, I'm +1 to remove the usage of RemoteMeta, I like explicit
<nessita> an underlying question would be: is there any real need to have all the get_* synonymous? I guess no, as long as the remote_calls list the non- get_* names
<alecu> nessita, but if we use RemoteMeta while merging the classes then all the methods would suddenly be callable
<alecu> from the other side
<nessita> alecu: if we don't list some methods under the remote_calls class attribute that's not holding, right?
<alecu> nessita, oh, that's right. I forgot about that bit.
<nessita> ok, I think I got this
<alecu> nessita, anyway: it's a lot more work to list the methods there, and to set the metaclass than to just prefix the names with remote_
<alecu> nessita, so that's why I don't like the RemoteMeta
<nessita> alecu: and I very upset about how complicated the implementation is! not your fault, of course, I'm just doing some catarsis here
<nessita> I'm*
<alecu> nessita, I know. It's ugly as... well, just ugly.
<nessita> I'll have lunch now, to forget a bit about this
<alecu> nessita, I wanted to rewrite it, but decided it would be better to just make it work as is.
<nessita> alecu: I'm not sure I will be able to refrain myself to re-write it :-/
<alecu> nessita, the other thing I don't like is that there's *lots* of boilerplate
<ralsina> Indeed it's hard to find the actual code in the middle of the boilerplate
<alecu> nessita, small methods that just call a method called exactly the same in other object.
<alecu> ralsina, exactly.
<nessita> alecu: yeah, I'm changing a bit of that, otherwise I can't move forward
<nessita> my brain will refuse to think straight in that kind of code
<alecu> nessita, again: what's your goal? why do you want to refactor it?
<nessita> alecu: no, no ATM, I was *just* trying to make the connect() method to work the same in both platforms
<nessita> I think I got it, I just need to solve circular imports
<alecu> ok
<nessita> alecu: but I wanted to confirm with you that what I saw and unedrstood was correct
<dobey> hmm
<dewman> hello...
<dewman> I was reading on a forum post that syncing contacts is no longer supported via a android phone?
<duanedesign> dewman: hello\
<duanedesign> dewman: We’re working on completely revamping contacts sync for mobile to give you an overall better experience.
<duanedesign> As of June 1, 2011 the current Ubuntu One contacts sync for mobile will no longer be active.
<duanedesign>  The new service will be free and available later this year. I
<dewman> yep, thats what I read on the forum. Ok I just wanted to double check. =)
<duanedesign> dewman: If you want to read the whole blog post http://voices.canonical.com/ubuntuone/?p=943
<dewman> duanedesign, thanks. I just read it. Good to know.
<dewman> and also signed up to be a beta tester.
<dewman> duanedesign, is it going to be free to sync the contacts or will it be a pay feature? Or can you say at the moment?
<psycose> Hi, I created a support request #4258, If ever some of the u1 support team are here ... I could try to help them solving my issue
<dobey> rye, duanedesign: ^
<duanedesign> hello psycose
<duanedesign> psycose: just getting it pulled up
<nessita> alecu: ping
<psycose> duanedesign, ok thanks
<duanedesign> psycose: can we go to a PM?
<psycose> duanedesign, yes
<nessita> ralsina: ping
<ralsina> nessita: pong
<nessita> ralsina: I'm trying to fix mandel's branch that, besides replacing shutil.move, it also implements the move_to_trash function. For this, he used this function:L
<nessita> http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/bb762164%28v=vs.85%29.aspx
<ralsina> nessita: function:L?
<nessita> ralsina: "function:"
<nessita> L too close to :
<ralsina> Oh, obsolete
<nessita> obsolete?
<nessita> where?
<ralsina> it says so in the top of the page you linked
<nessita> it says " This function has been replaced in Windows Vista by IFileOperation." which I don't read as obsolete
<nessita> do you?
<nessita> (my question was another one)
<ralsina> Well, I read that as obsolete but probably still supported for backwards compatibility. But it's a tangent, so let's  move onto your question
<nessita> right
<nessita> ralsina: so, he added a big try-finally around the call, and in the finally clause he just removed the file if the file still exists after making the call. So, as per alecu's review, I removed the finally clause and added a except for PyWInerror, and only in that case I remove the file by hand if still exists
<nessita> since we don't want to remove the file always, but only when the call itself failed
<nessita> so, after doing this, I found that the file was not being deleted by the call but by the finally block, all the time, which means that the call is not working
<nessita> ralsina: you following me so far? (still no question, is coming)
<ralsina> yes so far
<alecu> uh, weird
<nessita> so, as per the doc, I'm checking the result from the call
<ralsina> alecu: if you read the doc for that function, it's surprising it ever works. It's so full of "except if" it's almost funny
<nessita> and I'm always getting a error code 124 (7C in hexa?), and aborted False
<nessita> so, I realized we're passing unicode to a function that may no be handling unicode
<ralsina> nessita: ok that's supposed to be "invalid path". Ok
<nessita> I tried with SHFileOperationW but I can't find where to impor it from
<nessita> import*
<nessita> any ideas?
<alecu> nessita, mandel already tried with the W
<alecu> nessita, and it won't take literal paths
<nessita> alecu: is ok, as long as it takes *something*
<alecu> nessita, (the W is not available in pywin32, so it needs to be accessed using ctypes)
<ralsina> nessita: why not pass this one MBCS bytes paths?
<nessita> the call I'm doing always return 124 (except for non-existent paths when it returns 0)
<alecu> ralsina, I was about to suggest that.
<nessita> ralsina: I tried, it fails the same. Let me triple check.
<nessita> alecu, ralsina: confirmed, I still get 124
<nessita> for a path that looks like this:
<nessita>     760     no_prefix_path = path.replace(LONG_PATH_PREFIX, u'').encode('mbcs')
<ralsina> nessita: thst's not a literal path, right?
<ralsina> oh, ok
<nessita> nopes
<alecu> nessita, my guess is that mandel forgot to revert something after testing the W function.
<nessita> alecu: I checked every parameter
<nessita> alecu: I read th whole doc, I'm about to get sick!
<nessita> alecu, ralsina: my code so far: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/666698/
<psycose> duanedesign, could we PM please ?
<alecu> nessita, From and To can contain multiple file names concatenated with a single null between them, eg "c:\\file1.txt\\0c:\\file2.txt". A double null terminator will be appended automatically
<alecu> nessita, ^^^ from the python api
<nessita> alecu: not sure what that tells you
<nessita> or what that should tell me :-)
<alecu> nessita, perhaps it's not building the path right?
<alecu> anyway, I would be surprised if this function did not work *at all*
<nessita> alecu: you would *not*, right? :-)
<ralsina> Sorry, my visa arrived :-D
<nessita> ralsina: congrats!
<nessita> alecu: so, confirmed the feature works for paths with not weird characters
<ralsina> nessita, alecu: so, you figured out while I was not looking? Because I was about to ask for a repr(path) :-)
<nessita> but is failing for invalid-mangled-paths
<nessita> ralsina: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/666700/
<ralsina> nessita: the "mangled" path has a : in it
<nessita> ralsina: yes, that is what .encode('mbcs') is adding to it...
<nessita> adding/transforming
<ralsina> that's really bad luck
<nessita> ralsina: the original path does have, using unicode chars
<nessita> does have that*
<ralsina> And is it being passed through the "remove illegal windows chars" thing?
<alecu> nessita, I just confirmed it works fine for a simple path like "E:\\jota"
<alecu> nessita, it even contained another nested folder
<nessita> alecu: yeap
<alecu> nessita, oh, I see what you mean by "weird character"
<alecu> nessita, that won't work, what you pasted
<nessita> alecu: I can tell from the experience, but what do you mean exactly?
<ralsina> nessita: then I don't see the problem. It fails with "illegal path" for illegal paths?
<alecu> nessita, \u200b is turned into ?
<nessita> ralsina: not really, the case is like this:
<nessita> ralsina: we build an invalid path and transform that to a valid windows path, which is unicode and has special unicode chars
<psycose> duanedesign, could we PM please ?
<alecu> nessita, probably the value you have in mcbs cannot encode the parts of unicode that hold \u200b
<ralsina> oh, ok, got it now
<nessita> ralsina: the goal is to be able to move to the trash that unicode path
<nessita> alecu: right...
<nessita> alecu: we need the unicode version of this function
<nessita> or stick to not moving to the trash things with invalid chars in it
<alecu> nessita, in the bug report I pasted two links to two different ways to call the W function; mandel tried it and said it was not working for literal paths.
<alecu> nessita, in that case we would be able to move to the trash unicode paths but not large paths.
<ralsina> the W version will have to be done via ctypes.  The good news is, the error constants and unreliable anyway, so it's not a downgrade from pywin32
<ralsina> we can try both
<ralsina> and only fail for long, illegal paths
<nessita> ok, so:
<alecu> nessita, ralsina: the thing I don't like about ctypes is the chance of failing big time.
<alecu> as in making syncdaemon segfault
<nessita> I think moving to trash short, ascii paths for now is more than acceptable. The rest will be deleted for ever, for now. We can improve this later. And by we I mean someone else besides me :-)
<alecu> nessita, +1
<ralsina> nessita: Diego promised to do it!
<nessita> ralsina: eh?
<ralsina> If he didn't, he should say so now! ;-)
<alecu> ralsina, mandel promised first!
<ralsina> they will both do it together then ;-)
<nessita> ok, so this goes as is!
<nessita> alecu: I'm running tests and proposing branch soon
 * alecu considers leaving an irc bot during his vacations to avoid being thrown ugly tasks
<ralsina> alecu: you moving to Tulsa?
<dobey> to work on a farm?
<dobey> Windows is web scale?
 * ralsina has not, sadly, seen the episode yet, so he can't follow on his own joke
<ralsina> dobey: indeed, I used to have webs on my windows
<psycose> duanedesign, could we PM please ?
<dobey> what episode? is this some seinfeld or friends thing?
<ralsina> dobey: Friends, AFAIK
<dobey> eww.
<alecu> double eww
<ralsina> Here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEBo_V-b9Ik
<dobey> ralsina: the hebrew subtitles really help me understand it better.
<ralsina> dobey: here, have a matzo ball!
<dobey> i must be an idiot
<dobey> grr, python
<dobey> easy review? https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-installer/proper-series/+merge/71601
<gatox> hi
<dobey> hi gatox
<gatox> i'm back
<gatox> (in cordoba)
<dobey> long day, huh? :)
<gatox> dobey, veryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy long
<ralsina> gatox: so, starting workday now? ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, not yet... i was going to go to the gym to calm the beast inside me :P and then do something... do you need a review?
<ralsina> gatox: yes, when you come back
<gatox> ralsina, ok, give me the link
<ralsina> gatox: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/start-with-overlay/+merge/71422 or https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/too-soon/+merge/71426
<ralsina> one or the other ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, ok
<gatox> ralsina, i have to say..... i'm not very fan of timers jejee..... i'll review it when i'm back...... bye
<ralsina> he
<dobey> ralsina: how about a review on https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-installer/proper-series/+merge/71601 ? :)
<ralsina> dobey: sure!
<dobey> thanks
<ralsina> dobey: isn't  there a parser for lsb-release?
<ralsina> dobey: ok, no there isn't
<nessita> alecu is gone?
<nessita> guh
<alecu> nessita, not gone for the day, but just for a few hours.
<dobey> ralsina: there is, i just wrote it :P
<ralsina> dobey: hehe
<nessita> alecu: oh, I tried to autocomplete your name and I failed, so I thought you were gone!
<nessita> alecu: I have the branch ready for review, https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/dont-use-shutil-move/+merge/71606
<alecu> nessita, I'll review it later in the day, right now I'm having a bit of family-time
<nessita> ah, ok
<ralsina> dobey: "print error"???
 * ralsina hoped for at least a stderr.write() ;-)
<dobey> temporary solution that doesn't require more imports :)
<ralsina> dobey: if you really prommise it's temporary I may give it a pass...
<dobey> it is
<dobey> will need to display errors to user somehow, and probably log them
<dobey> have a good evening everyone!
<nessita> ralsina: I'm reviewing your branch
<ralsina> nessita: cool, thx
<nessita> ralsina: can you please remove: ubuntuone_installer/gui/qt/tests/test_gui.py:353:help(self.patch)
<nessita> I know is not yours
<ralsina> he, removing it
<nessita> ralsina: or maybe is yours? :-)
<ralsina> probably it is
<ralsina> I probably typed in the wrong window
<ralsina> nessita: pushed
<nessita> thanks
<nessita> ralsina: if you have a moment, could you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/dont-use-shutil-move/+merge/71606 ?
<ralsina> nessita: I already started. Probably will finish it for early tomorrow morning
<nessita> makes sense, is long and a bit tedious
<nessita> I'm hating it since a couple of hours ago
<ralsina> nessita: remember chipaca starts working 5 hours earlier, so take advantage ;-)
<nessita> heh
<ralsina> nessita: I have a largish one, but it requires the smaller two branches I did yesterday, I will send an email later today
<nessita> ralsina: I added lint fixes to https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/start-with-overlay/+merge/71422
<nessita> ralsina: but I marked it as approved
<ralsina> nessita: ok, will fix them now
<nessita> thanks
<ralsina> nessita: I have fixed those in a later branch (honest!), so it's just copying
<nessita> :-)
<nessita> ok, I'm gone for today, I need to have some fresh air... today was not a good day, too much tricky issues to solve
<nessita> see ya tomorrow, hopefully with a more optimistic mood
<nessita> bye!
<ralsina> have some rest!
<nessita> yeap. You too!
<karni> duanedesign: how's it going?
<duanedesign> hello karni
<karni> hi duanedesign :)
<duanedesign> it is going well. Working on the facebook page
<duanedesign> I added our twitter feed to the facebook page
<karni> duanedesign: nice
<karni> I've got some ideas for low-level improvements in U1F.
<duanedesign> nice!
<duanedesign> oh, I also added a page on our facebook page that accepts HTMl...need to think of some cool HTML thing to do on that page
<karni> ;)
<duanedesign> http://www.facebook.com/ubuntuone?v=app_139229522811253
<duanedesign> right now it just says <h1>hello</h1>
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> karni: i have made up my mind in 2 months I am getting new phone (android)
<karni> duanedesign: Why do we have so many same pictures in the album :D ?
<karni> duanedesign: \o/
<duanedesign> then I can play with your cool apps :)
<karni> Awesome
<duanedesign> hmmm,, not sure about those pictures
<karni> duanedesign: I see "Syncing files with my Android phone" in the poll. We should nowhere use "sync" and "Android" close to each other, before we have sync. Many users are confused by the lack of sync in U1F (for instance).
<karni> duanedesign: Just FYI, the servers don't expose calls we could use in the API to provide real sync (although it's just few steps away, I don't think it'll be sooner than few months).
<duanedesign> karni: o  i will look  at it. the userssubmit the questu\ions but i think i can edit them
<duanedesign> brb
<karni> duanedesign: oh! I see
#ubuntuone 2011-08-16
<karni> CardinalFang: Hi! Thanks for the review. You've double-approved ubuntuone-files-java-client - was one of the approvals for u1f progressbar branch?
<CardinalFang> karni, no, I don't think so.
<karni> CardinalFang: ok
<karni> :)
<mthaddon> U1 down for DB maintenance
<mthaddon> and service should be back now
<Agravain> hi guys :)
<Agravain> is there a client for Mac OS or any other way to download the entire contents from Ubuntu One directly to my Mac?
<fagan> Agravain: nope we havent got one yet
<Agravain> fagan: ok, thank you for replying
<karni> Good morning!
<nessita> good rmoning everyone!
<gatox> nessita, good morning
<nessita> hi gatox, how is it going today?
<gatox> nessita, nice! :P
<nessita> ralsina: ping
<gatox> ralsina, ping
<nessita> gatox: if you need anything, you can ask me, I may be able to help you. Also, can I have a trivial\isima review for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/dislexia-no-more ?
<gatox> nessita, ok..... reviewing... i was looking for ralsina because i have some question about one of his branches that need review
<nessita> gatox: ah, I can't answer that :-D
<gatox> :P
<ralsina> good morning!
<nessita> hi ralsina
<ralsina> hi nessita
<ralsina> gatox: good morning amd feel free to ask :-)
<nessita> ralsina: were you able to review my "inherited" branch? :-)
<ralsina> and pongs
<ralsina> nessita: almost done, only need to run tests on linux
<nessita> great!
<gatox> ralsina, i left a comment in your branch
<ralsina> gatox: ok!
<ralsina> nessita: +1
<gatox> nessita, ahhhhhh +1 to your branch..... i forgot to tell you
<nessita> :-)
<ralsina> gatox: answered your comment
 * gatox reading...
<gatox> ralsina, just an idea... maybe i'm terribly wrong :P..... but couldn't this be done with a qthread... where the process is executed inside the thread and when the thread finish (emit: finished) execute that function?? so in this way it's not going to be an arbitrary number
<ralsina> gatox: I am fairly sure we are using python threads elsewhere, and you can't mix those and QThread if I remember right
<gatox> ralsina, ok..... was just an idea :P
<gatox> ralsina, i'm having some problems with the installer.... the one in trunk
<gatox> ralsina, i delete my local copy and rebranch it..... and it stills continue...... when i open the installer...... it shows me the license page....... with a finish button.... i can't go to the next page :S
<gatox> ralsina, and i have everything up to date
<ralsina> gatox: yes, the brach that fixes that is merging right now
<ralsina> gatox: the problem was: if it couldn't start sso-client, it failed that way
<gatox> ralsina, ahhhhhhhh okok
<nessita> dobey: ping
<gatox> ralsina, i'm looking at Bug: #823414... should i launch the uninstall when the user click Disagree or not? Was this defined?
<ralsina> Yes, we should
<ralsina> We should ask the user if he's sure (with our own dialog), then launch uninstall, then show a "it's uninstalled" message.
<gatox> ralsina, ok
<ralsina> bad side is, currently the uninstaller is invisible, not sure why :-)
<gatox> ralsina, ok... i'll take a look at that
<ralsina> gatox: ok, ask lisette for words and stuff ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, ok
<lisette> words? :)
<fagan> lisette: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_Rut4qm33g :D
<nessita> lisette: give us words!!! :-P
<lisette> aargh, i am blind now!
<fagan> lisette: they are one of the greatest Irish bands ever
<fagan> they were our backstreet boys
<nessita> lisette: you mean deaf? :-D
<lisette> nessita: and deaf!
<fagan> The lack of musical taste in this team is terrible
<nessita> fagan: dude, you actually like avril lavigne! :-)
<nessita> so, you may wanna consider the musical taste issue is the other way around :-P
<fagan> nessita: hah yeah but I was in the generation that that was acceptable
<nessita> fagan: you, calling me, old?
 * nessita prepares the counterstrike
<fagan> *cough* *cough*
<nessita> I'm old but with honor! and prefect musical taste ;-)
 * nessita runs
<fagan> nessita: na your not that old but you were in the good old generation that had power metal and nirvana
<nessita> :-)
<fagan> me
<nessita> me
<fagan> ralsina nessita dobey alecu gatox standup
<gatox> fagan, ack
<gatox> me
<ralsina> me
<nessita> alecu, dobey?
<fagan> Ill go they can catch up
<fagan> DONE
<fagan> * Finished off the redirects
<fagan> CURRENT
<fagan> * Reading some books waiting for another assignment
<fagan> BLOCKED
<fagan> * Nope
<fagan> nessita: go
<nessita> DONE: finished dont-shutil-move branch (waiting for alecu's review), tried and failed miserably to propose a clean solution for bug #827343
<nessita> TODO: propose some solution for bug #827343
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NOTES: I'm leaving at noon today to go to university
<nessita> NEXT: gatox
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 827343 in ubuntuone-client "Send platform details when pinging for credentials (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/827343
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Fixed: Bug #819965, Bug #820872, Bug #820874
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Add Tests. Bug #823203, Bug #823414
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 819965 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Congratulations typos (affects: 1) (heat: 17)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/819965
<gatox> ralsina, go
<ubot4> gatox: Bug 820872 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/820872 is private
<ubot4> gatox: Bug 820874 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/820874 is private
<ralsina> DONE: closed bug #825473, merging fix for bug #825491, worked on bug #825513, small fixes on the installer-builder-branch
<ubot4> gatox: Bug 823203 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/823203 is private
<ralsina> TODO: close those two bugs, autostart/credentials testing
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<ubot4> gatox: Bug 823414 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/823414 is private
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 825473 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "License page may show a "Finish" button (affects: 1) (heat: 36)" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/825473
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 825491 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "The "Local Folders" page tries to do things without credentials (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/825491
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 825513 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "The local folders page is not up to spec (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/825513
<dobey> me
<dobey> λ DONE: bug #824666, bug #824669, bug #826772
<dobey> λ TODO: more installer fixes, deal with tech board
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 824666 in couchdb-glib (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 1 other project) "ftbfs on all archs (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/824666
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 824669 in evolution-couchdb (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 1 other project) "ftbfs on all archs (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/824669
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 826772 in ubuntuone-installer "Installer currently hardcodes 'natty' as series (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/826772
<dobey> alecu
<ralsina> dobey: I need to talk to you about bug #820345
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 820345 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Please remove UbuntuOne from MessagingMenu (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820345
<alecu> DONE: worked on bug #824819, started re-review of nessita's branch
<alecu> BLOCKED: by a few more broken things I found on windows while fixing tests, like http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/666883/
<alecu> TODO: see if the above only happens to me, work on #824003
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 824819 in ubuntuone-client "SD and tests need to wait until a watch is removed (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/824819
<alecu> nessita, ralsina, gatox: can you guys try the above pastebin?
<nessita> alecu: sure
<nessita> alecu: linux or windows?
<dobey> ralsina: ok
<alecu> nessita, windows
<gatox> alecu, ok
<alecu> gatox, make sure to do "from ubuntuone.syncdaemon import tritcask" first.
<nessita> alecu: I have 100 all the tiem
<gatox> alecu, ok
<nessita> time*
<nessita> alecu: but it's been ages since I rebooted this VM
<ralsina> alecu: I get 100 all the time too
<nessita> alecu: we had an issue with this, but verterok fixed it
<alecu> nessita, ralsina: 100 is perfect
<nessita> alecu: you 100% up to date?
<alecu> nessita, this happens after I merged trunk.
<alecu> nessita, I should try on trunk
<gatox> alecu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/667280/
<gatox> alecu, i don't get 100 all the time
<nessita> wow
<nessita> gatox: you booted this machine today?
<ralsina> alecu:   len(set(len(set([tritcask.DataFile._get_next_file_id() for n in range(100)])) for i in range(1000))) == 1
<gatox> nessita, no..... should i do that?
<nessita> gatox: nopes
<alecu> nessita, gatox: virtualbox on 32bits or 64?
<nessita> alecu: 32 for me
<nessita> alecu: ah, sorry, I misunderstood
<nessita> alecu: host is 64, guest is 32
<alecu> nessita, the same on my case.
<gatox> alecu, 32
<gatox> alecu, same as nessita
<gatox> alecu, the vm is 32... host 64
<alecu> anyway: this shows that time.clock is not being reliable (at least under vbox): it's returning the same value for calls near in time
<alecu> this broke a few of the tests, and it's been hell to debug
<nessita> alecu: you sure you're running latest trunk? we added a fix for this recently (bah, verterok did)
 * verterok looks around
<ralsina> alecu: hmmm... check if you have virtualbox's "fix client's clock" set
<ralsina> and/or windows's NTP equivalent (in control panel, date/time)
<nessita> verterok: hey there! alecu is having bad-bad issues with tritcask file generation, id's gets duplicated
<verterok> nessita: yes, reading the backlog
<alecu> ralsina, windows' ntp updates the time *just* once every day
<ralsina> alecu: ok, so that's not it
<verterok> alecu: tritcask is now using time.time() + time.clock() it has more resultion/accuracy than time.time on linux :p
<alecu> ralsina, also, I've tried setting the vbox time update flag, and the result is the same. Let me fetch the article that explains it...
<nessita> alecu: do you have a WindowsTimer inside ubuntuone/syncdaemon/tritcask.py?
<verterok> nessita: I was about to ask that :)
<verterok> maybe it's using a installed tritcask?
<nessita> alecu: maybe your syncdaemon is loading an "old" pyc for tritcask, from an old install, for example?
<nessita> right
<ralsina> "print tritcask" should clear that
<alecu> nessita, verterok: let me check that.
<alecu> btw, I tried with: vboxmanage setextradata <vmname> "VBoxInternal/Devices/VMMDev/0/Config/GetHostTimeDisabled" "1"
<alecu> as explained here: http://the-starport.net/freelancer/forum/viewtopic.php?topic_id=4100
<alecu> but it seems to fix a different issue.
<alecu> nessita, verterok: I added a "print '*'," inside WindowsTimer.time, in trunk, and I just made sure I'm using the latest version, and I still get the same behaviour.
<alecu> it seems that time.clock is not moving forwards :P
<verterok> alecu: that's weird :(
<alecu> verterok, I even tried adding three zeroes to the multiplier in _get_next_file_id
<verterok> alecu: could you try this: python -c "import time; time.clock(); print [time.clock() for i in range(10)]"
<alecu> verterok, !!!!
<alecu> verterok, on the second run it was all zeroes!!! :P
<alecu> verterok, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/667307/
<alecu> verterok, on the first run they were sensible values
<verterok> your clock is broken(?!?)
<verterok> this is a big WTF
<alecu> verterok, and it happens 50%: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/667310/
<verterok> alecu: is this a win 7 vm, right?
<alecu> verterok, win 7 32bits, on the latest virtualbox on a natty 64bits
<verterok> ok, I don't have the same env :(
<alecu> verterok, gatox managed to reproduce this, but neither nessita nor ralsina were able to reproduce it.
<verterok> maybe virtualbox is broken?
<alecu> verterok, yeah, it looks like it.
<verterok> alecu: all are using the same virtualbox version?
<ralsina> we can switch to the timeit module, I suppose :-(
<nessita> ralsina: your windows is not a vm but a real install, right?
<ralsina> nessita: yes, a real one
<verterok> ralsina: no we cant :(
<verterok> ralsina: timeit uses time.clock in windows :p
<ralsina> he
<nessita> ralsina: can you run the "test" several times with a clean reboot to see if we can reproduce this outside VB?
<gatox> ralsina, nessita trivial branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/congratulations-typos/+merge/71690
<nessita> gatox: looking!
<ralsina> no, I can't reboot because I am in the management call :-(
<Milos_SD> Hi
<nessita> ralsina: maybe later? :-/
<Milos_SD> I have a little problem uploading 1.4 GB zip file on ubuntu one free account...
<ralsina> in about one hour, yes
<alecu> nessita, ralsina: I need to be afk for an hour or so.
<Milos_SD> upload was done, but "please wait" was still there, and would never go away... :S
<nessita> alecu: were you able to finish my review?
<Milos_SD> is it possible to upload such a big file?
<alecu> nessita, not yet
<verterok> Milos_SD: hi, is this using the web or the desktop client?
<nessita> alecu: ok, I'll share some comments with you when you get back
<Milos_SD> verterok, web
<alecu> nessita, some comments on that branch?
<verterok> rye: around?
<rye> verterok, around
<verterok> rye: hi! Milos_SD is having some problems uploading via the web...do you know something about that? :)
<nessita> alecu: yeap -> confirmed that dont-shutil-move does not fail when committting a partila file that is failing in trunk. maybeBadNews is this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/667286/ (watch warnings over files)
<rye> Milos_SD, could you please try going to https://one.ubuntu.com/files/ and see whether the file has been uploaded indeed, w/o closing the first tab
<Milos_SD> verterok, I don't even know if I can upload specific file from desktop client
<nessita> alecu: but if you need to go, we can talk later (but before 12ART please)
<Milos_SD> nessita, I closed that tab a long time ago :)
<Milos_SD> rye, I closed that tab a long time ago*
<alecu> nessita, ack.
<gatox> nessita, i'm changing something in my branch... let you know in a while
<Milos_SD> there was no network activity at my side... but "please wait" was still there :S
<nessita> gatox: ack
<rye> Milos_SD, ah, and the file is not there, I supposed?
<Milos_SD> rye, yes... there is no file there :(
<Milos_SD> rye, maybe there is some problem with time spent uploading? I have only 512 Kbps upload, so it would take up to 7 hours to upload 1.4 GB file...
<rye> Milos_SD, is your IP address static? Could you please PM me your current IP address?
<Milos_SD> rye, it is not static... but I have cable internet, so lease is very high
<rye> Milos_SD, well, "static enough" - I want to see whether we have reports of your upload failing
<gatox> nessita, branch updated
<nessita> gatox: ack
<nessita> gatox: this does not look right:
<nessita> "launch the dashboard to get more information about the sync in progress". I think it should be "sync progress" and not "in progress"
<nessita> gatox: another question, you added 2 checkboxes but the logic for those is not added?
<ralsina> nessita "the sync in progress" is grammatically correct. So is "the sync progress", of course :-)
<nessita> ralsina: both are gramatically correct in isolation, but in the context used I don't think "in progress" is correct
<nessita> ah, I just read it with a different "accent" and I see the other possibility
<gatox> nessita, i've created another bug to add the logic of those checkboxes, because the bug says that the Congratulations page only have some typos... in order to submit that and don't delay the branch for other issue...
<ralsina> hehe
<nessita> "launch the dashboard to get more information about the sync that is in progress"
<ralsina> exactly
<gatox> nessita, should i close the new bug and do it all together?
<nessita> gatox: then don't add the checkboxes in that branch...
<nessita> gatox: just submit the typo in this branch
<nessita> so you can fix that bug
<ralsina> also, unless the width change is actually necessary, there is no point changing that line
<gatox> nessita, ok... and about the text... i copy the text from the wireframe
<gatox> that was updated
<nessita> gatox: ok then
<gatox> nessita, ok..... branch updated..... in the next one (later) i will add the checkboxes with the logic
<nessita> great
<nessita> gatox: approved and globally approved
<ralsina> nessita, verterok: is it still useful if I reboot and try the tritcask thing?
<nessita> ralsina: afaik, yes, we have no new ideas in that front
<ralsina> ok, this is going to take a while...
<highvoltage> hi! will there ever be an Ubuntu One appliance? I have a school district that's using iFolder and Ubuntu One would make a great replacement if they could store data locally
<ralsina> nessita, verterok: rebooted twice, windows 7 64 bits, I always get good results
<nessita> alecu: just in time! see what ralsina says
<alecu> nessita, are you still available to tell me about that issue?
<nessita> alecu: yes sir
<verterok> ralsina: great news for tritcask, bad news for virtualbox(?)
<nessita> alecu: did you get any chance to look at the paste?
<ralsina_> I will now try a VM see what happens there
<alecu> nessita, I'm looking at the paste, but I don't understand what's broken in it
<nessita> alecu: I'm not sure if something is broken, I saw this: 2011-08-16 10:08:59,510 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.filesystem_notifications.GeneralProcessor - WARNING - Ignoring path as we don't have enough permissions to track it: 'C:\\Users\\Test\\Ubuntu One\\fideos: dos?.png'
<nessita> alecu: and that "looks" buggy
<alecu> verterok, I remember that you told me that tritcask cannot use an incremental numbering because of something..... what was it?
<nessita> alecu: the path is not readonly, but is not  dir. So I see that log warning and makes me think that maybe we have a bug in the add watcher code?
<verterok> alecu: tritcask needs the timestamp in the data file name as it's a way to easily sort the files
<ralsina_> verterok: on a XP vm I get much *smaller* values, but not 0: https://pastebin.canonical.com/51293/
<alecu> verterok, what if we add a dot-numbering to the filenames?
<verterok>  we can change that, but it means a metadata migration in linux
<alecu> verterok, as in timestamp-sequence.cask ?
<alecu> verterok, oh, right.
<alecu> ralsina_, small is nice. Zero is plain wrong.
<verterok> ralsina_: those values looks good
<verterok> alecu: do you have the same python version? any weird import from __future__ (like, from __future__ import round :p)?
<ralsina_> version of virtualbox?
<alecu> verterok, I'll take a look
<verterok> alecu: I understand what you'r trying to solve with the sequence...but I think the problem is something outside sd implementation
<alecu> verterok, it surely looks like it. And I'm willing to concede it's a virtualbox bug
<alecu> verterok, but this means we will not be able to run any kind of tests in virtualbox
<alecu> nessita, I think I found it: "os.access(path, os.R_OK)"
<verterok> alecu: also the sequence workaround might not be enough, we need to think on a more broad change
<alecu> nessita, it's using path as a byte sequence
<verterok> alecu: use kvm? :)
<nessita> alecu: ack, I'll file a bug
<alecu> nessita, in is_ignored() in ubuntuone/syncdaemon/filesystem_notifications.py
<verterok> alecu: I did the change using virtualbox, so it's working there
<alecu> verterok, it's working for ralsina and nessita on virtualbox too... but it fails for gatox too
<alecu> verterok, but if I was nessita or ralsina_, I would not trust it either...
<alecu> hmmm
<ralsina_> alecu, gatox, nessita: what is your VBox version?
<alecu> gatox, what's you cpu? amd?
<verterok> alecu: so, 3 - 2...we win!
<alecu> verterok, hahahaha
<nessita> alecu: model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU         750  @ 2.67GHz
<alecu> I'm sure nessita and ralsina and verterok are on intel
<alecu> I'm on an amd
<alecu> gatox?
<ralsina_> yes, i5 here
<nessita> alecu: VB is a 4.1.0
<ralsina_> I am in 4.0.4 so it's probably not the version
<gatox> alecu, ralsina_ vbox version: 4.0.10_ubuntu r72426
<gatox> alecu, sorry for the delay...... about window don't let copy the version and it closes everytime it lose the focus :P
<gatox> alecu, my host is intel core2duo
<alecu> 4.0.12 r72916
<alecu> gatox, :-)
<ralsina_> hmmm... here's an idea. Alecu: on one terminal, start a "dir /s c:\"
<ralsina_> and on another try the clock thing
<alecu> ralsina_, good point
<ralsina_> There are some old bug reports about the clock being stuck if the VM is idle
<alecu> also, please everybody: let's paste the version of the "virtualbox guest additions"; mine: 4.0.10 r72479
<alecu> I should probably update them to the latest version too.
<ralsina_> How about let's try updating everything to the latest and it may fix itself?
<alecu> ralsina_, the thing is that my vbga do not match my vbox
<alecu> ralsina_, running dir/s did not help
<ralsina_> alecu: interesting
<nessita> alecu: where can I see that version?
<nessita> alecu: I installed VB from the website .deb, not from our repos
<alecu> nessita, me too
<alecu> nessita, in the tray bar, hover over the vbox icon
<alecu> nessita, open the traybar with the up arrow if needed.
<alecu> nessita, 4.1.0 ?
<nessita> 4.1.0r73009
<alecu> hmmm... then my vbox must be from the repos instead.
<nessita> alecu: returning to the watch issue, I also noticed in http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/667286/ that the WARNING appears twice, which sounds suspicious (specially since we have threads involved)
<nessita> gatox: where did you install VB from?
<rodrigo_> CardinalFang, thisfred_: I have a bug for you -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/desktopcouch/+bug/780972 <- do you have any idea what's causing it?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 780972 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu) "desktopcouch-service crashed with Unauthorized in request(): ('unauthorized', 'Authentication required.') (affects: 144) (dups: 9) (heat: 698)" [High,Confirmed]
<gatox> nessita, from repository
<rodrigo_> CardinalFang, thisfred_: because of that, dc doesn't work at all for me on oneiric
<nessita> gatox: ah!
<alecu> nessita, "deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian maverick contrib"
<nessita> maverick? hum
<nessita> alecu: no natty?
<alecu> nessita, so mine's from upstream
<nessita> alecu: can you try this one? http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.1.0/virtualbox-4.1_4.1.0-73009~Ubuntu~natty_amd64.deb
<alecu> nessita, I very likely installed it when natty was being developed
<alecu> nessita, sure!
<nessita> alecu: or choose the best for you: http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.1.0/
<thisfred_> rodrigo, I'll have a quick look
<rodrigo_> thisfred_, thanks!
<alecu> nessita, the duplicated logs seem to come from the loop in freeze_commit
<nessita> looking
<alecu> nessita, it seems to me that there are a pair of events coming from the same path, and being ignored there
<nessita> alecu: I followed the code and I'm not sure what 2 pair of events are being ignored
<dobey> lunch time, bbiab :)
<alecu> nessita, do you have more context for this log?
<alecu> nessita, more lines above the ones you pasted?
<nessita> alecu: the whole run is: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/667282
<alecu> nessita, ubuntuone/platform/windows/filesystem_notifications.py, process_IN_MOVED_TO()
<nessita> alecu: without checking, this code looks duplicated from linux.... is that soe?
<alecu> nessita, there are the two calls to is_ignored
<nessita> right
<alecu> nessita, I've no idea if this is duplicated
<thechef> Can I buy music using the phone?
<nessita> alecu: how did you end up checking process_IN_MOVED_TO? I don't see the "move" in the log
<alecu> nessita, I looked at what was calling is_ignored()
<alecu> nessita, and that place looks likely, because there are two calls in a row
<nessita> alecu: if we're having a move event in this case, we're in problems (ie we're getting events that we should not be getting)
<nessita> which brings me back to the fact that we need to fix the eq_inotify tests...
<nessita> alecu, ralsina_, gatox, Chipaca (if available): can we have the mumble?
<ralsina_> nessita: fine by me
<gatox> nessita, ack
<nessita> alecu: can you join mumble please?
<thisfred> dobey: rodrigo_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/desktopcouch/+bug/780972 confirmed, I have no idea why though. Could be new couchdb with missing /broken patches, could be broken js in new couchdb again, could be something changed in the way we store the oauth keys. I really have no time to debug this right now.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 780972 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu) "desktopcouch-service crashed with Unauthorized in request(): ('unauthorized', 'Authentication required.') (affects: 144) (dups: 9) (heat: 698)" [High,Confirmed]
<thisfred> dobey: rodrigo: no errors in the couchdb logs though (just 401s), so it may not be couchdb itself at all, and we're just not sending the right tokens, or not storing them in couchdb in the first place.
<alecu> nessita, http://webchat.freenode.net/
 * nessita -> teaching duties
<nessita> bye all!
<gatox> ralsina_, it seems that it's going to be an easy fix change the messagebox for the label in all the pages
<dobey> thisfred: pensive panda
<thisfred> pessimistic pony
<dobey> ponderous plato
<dobey> not sure why, but for some reason i am wary of products with "super quality" in their name
<gatox> ralsina_, ping
<gatox> ralsina_, let me know when you are back... i've a branch almost ready for revision.... but there is something i'm not quite convince
<ralsina_> gatox: I'm back sorry, family things
<gatox> ralsina_, actually when critical it's called from controller, it is called with 4 params: self.view, self.view.wizard().app_name, CAPTCHA_LOAD_ERROR
<ralsina_> yes...
<gatox> ralsina_, is it of if i modified that calls to just pass the string?? the other params now that it's just a simple label are no longer necessary
<gatox> *of = ok
<gatox> is it ok....?
<ralsina_> I don't really remember that code
<ralsina_> is critical() defined on the wizard or in the page?
<gatox> wizard
<ralsina_> or is it gettig a real QMessageBox?
<gatox> critical creates a qmessagebox on the wizard and show it
<gatox> and in controllers if the param message_box is None, it creates a QMessageBox
<ralsina_> ok, cool then it's ok :-)
<gatox> ralsina_, ok.... i'll keep working on that... i'm having problems with some tests, but the code seems to be ready
<ralsina_> what tests?
<gatox> ralsina_, they are some tests actually testing "critical", but now i changed the behavior of that function... just that
<ralsina_> oh, ok
<ralsina_> I am stopping for a while. Will work some more late tonight, so please email review requests etc.
<gatox> ralsina_, ok, i'm finishing the tests for my branch
<gatox> so i'll let you know
<ralsina_> cool
<gatox> ralsina_, i was more time writing fixing tests than code :P
<ralsina_> gatox: he, that's standard ;-)
<gatox> Ready for review: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/bug-820872/+merge/71773
<gatox> https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/bug-820872/+merge/71774
<dobey> have a good evening all
<gatox> dobey, bye
<nessita> hello everyone!
<nessita> alecu: ping
<nessita> ralsina_: you around?
<ralsina_> nessita: hi
<nessita> ralsina_: hi there. Would you know if alecu finished the review of my inherited branch? LP shows no review from him
<ralsina_> nessita: didn't hear from him after you left
<nessita> oh
<alecu> nessita, hi
<nessita> alecu: hi there!
<alecu> nessita, I left the test running...
<ralsina_> and here he is :-)
<alecu> let me approve it
<nessita> alecu: thanks! :-)
<ralsina_> if noone needs anything right now, I'll go  back to playing "Battle beavers" with Tato :-)
<ralsina_> I will do reviews late tonight though
<alecu> ralsina_, what's "Battle beavers"?
<ralsina_> alecu: http://www.abcjuegos.net/juego/battle-beavers
<ralsina_> not as interesting as it sounds ;-)
<alecu> :-)
<ralsina_> nessita, alecu: if I could get a review for https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/too-soon/+merge/71426 it would be great
<nessita> ralsina_: in that branch, question:
<ralsina_> shoot!
<nessita> ralsina_: when do you stop the timer? I mean, I would expect the timer to be turned on only when "entering" the folders page, and stopping it when leaving it
<ralsina_> it is started when entering, but forgot to stop it, right
<nessita> otherwise looks like it wastes resources when is not needed...
<ralsina_> I will add a stop when switching to the next page
<nessita> ralsina_: also, please add tests! :-) (faking the timer, I would advice)
<ralsina_> nessita: the function that the timer calls has tests
<nessita> ralsina_: I hate having this conversation!!! :-)
<ralsina_> ok, let's not have it then. I will figure out more tests, I suppose.
<nessita> you need to test every single line of code you add. This is new functionality, we want tests for it...
<ralsina_> The timer is not new functionality
<ralsina_> it has been there for a month
<ralsina_> but sure, I will add it
<nessita> thanks
<nessita> ralsina_: also, we should have a test for the self.ui.add_folder_button.backend.account_info failing, to ensure we;'re no having errors like before
<ralsina_> Since I already I test what the timer triggers, I could add a test that the timer is startted, I suppose. But don't worry, I will add 10 or 12 more tests.
<ralsina_> bye, see you all tomorrow.
<gatox> nessita, i send you a branch for review
<gatox> sent*
<gatox> 2 branches :P
<nessita> gatox: have the links handy please?
<gatox> nessita, https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/bug-820872/+merge/71773
<gatox> nessita, https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/bug-820872/+merge/71774
<gatox> nessita, they are related
<nessita> gatox: so, one question...
<nessita> gatox: is the sso code calling the critical method that is defined in windows installer?
<nessita> that is puzzling my head, shouldn't that be the other way around?
<nessita> gatox: or critical is also defined in sso?
<gatox> nessita, no, it's calling the critical method in the installer, because the controller receive an instance of the wizard
<gatox> nessita, sorry, of the pages
<gatox> but with the pages you can access the wizard
<nessita> gatox: what if someone uses a wizard that does not have the critical method defined?
<nessita> gatox: should the sso side send a siganl, and the other side should connect to the signal and do something in that case?
<gatox> nessita, sorry.... not following...... there is only one wizard.....
<nessita> gatox: what I mean is:
<nessita> gatox: the sso client is a generic project that can be used from any app, not only from the installer, so
<gatox> nessita, wait wait.... i know where is the confusino
<nessita> you do?
<nessita> I read then
<nessita> gatox: where is the confusion?
<gatox> the sso controller.... receive a message_box... this message_box is really an instance of wizard, but can also be a QMessageBox.... the critical method in the wizard works as a wrapper for create a QMessageBox and call the critical method (before)... now this method show a form error label... but the critical method, belongs to the message_box object that you give to the sso
<gatox> from the installer when you create a controller you establish what this message_box object would be..... in this case is self, because the installer wizard implement "critical"
<ralsina> The message_box object is anything that has a "critical" method. By default it's a QMessageBox.
<gatox> nessita, yes, if you don't pass a references for something at the message_box param... it will create a QMessageBox
<nessita> gatox: understood now!
<gatox> nessita, nice
<nessita> ralsina: you're back! I was writting an email to you
<ralsina> nessita: I thought I had to run, but it turns out I did not
<ralsina> so I have a little more time
<ralsina> therefore, pushed the branch with the test for when there is an exception on account_info()
<ralsina> the only "new" code is moving those lines inside the try/except so that test should cover them.
<ralsina> There is no way to stop the timer yet because there is no "next page" method, that's on the next branch
<nessita> ok, I gotta make some dinner, I'm starting to starve
<nessita> see ya all tomorrow
<nessita> bye!
<gatox> nessita, bye
#ubuntuone 2011-08-17
<karni> Good morning!
<facundobatista> Hi all
<nessita> hello everyone!
<duanedesign> o/
<nessita> ralsina: ping
<nessita> gatox: ping
<gatox> nessita, pong
<nessita> gatox: hi there! question
<gatox> nessita, shoot
<nessita> gatox: last week I made a review for you where we skipped a whole testcase because it was using the real control panel. I think you told me you were gonna fix that next, but I'm not sure. Can you please confirm?
<gatox> nessita, yes, ralsina told me that he has to implement all that test from scratch
<gatox> nessita, it was local_folders
<nessita> gatox: what are you working on today? it may be a good exercise for you to do that ;-)
<gatox> nessita, i'm working on this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-windows-installer/+bug/820874
<ubot4> gatox: Error: Bug #820874 is private.
 * nessita looks
<nessita> gatox: do you have an ETA for that?
<gatox> nessita, i think it can be done for 12ART... code complete for sure... tests is another story :P
<nessita> gatox: -.-
<nessita> gatox: code complete means with tests. Ideally before writing the code...
<nessita> gatox: so, when you're asked for an estimates, always always include the tests
<gatox> nessita, i mean, i usually spend more time writing tests and fixing when are some changes...
<gatox> nessita, ok.... probably it will be ready for lunch
<gatox> :P
<nessita> gatox: ok, so, can you please take over the fixing tests after completing that task?
<gatox> nessita, OK!
<nessita> gatox: great! (unless you had something else in your plate... in that case let me know and we evaluate priorities)
<gatox> nessita, no, i think that fixing those test should be done before the other bugs that are not so critical
<nessita> gatox: GREAT! we're in sync then
<nessita> gatox: sso branch approver and globally approved, moving to windows-installer
<gatox> nessita, awesome!
<nessita> gatox: so, I'm not sure you're adding a test for the removal of the form errors widget. I'm talking this line added in next():
<nessita>         self.currentPage().layout().removeWidget(self.form_errors_label)
<gatox> nessita, yes, not directly... but that line is executed on "next" for each page that it's called a lot in the tests... but let me add some tests for that
<nessita> gatox: yes please, let me explain why is necessary: from the user point of view, is important that the form-error message is cleared, once the error is "resolved" (either by retrying or moving forward)
<gatox> nessita, yes, i'm writing some tests tocheck that now every time next() is called in test_gui
<nessita> gatox: great
<Chipaca> nessita: i'm sure you asked me for a review, but i've lost the link
<Chipaca> nessita: now would be a good time
<nessita> Chipaca: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/platform-details/+merge/71723
<nessita> Chipaca: context: we're adding platform details to the ping url in the u1client side. The moving of credentials into its own module is caused by a nightmare of cicurlar imports between code outside platform and code inside there
<ralsina> nessita, gatox: good morning, and I have that test case redone in this branch: lp:~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/local-folder-fixes
<gatox> ralsina, awesome! :D
<nessita> ralsina: hi there! I just made another review like 30 minutes ago, you added changes after that?
<ralsina> nessita: nope, just sitting down at the computer right now
<Chipaca> nessita: me, I would've also logged the return value of f in log_call
<nessita> Chipaca: makes perfect sense, doing it
<nessita> ralsina: so, I think you removed the skip of a testcase... I added comments about that in the MP
<ralsina> nessita: I removed the skip so the tests I added would run, but I can add it back and move them to another tet case. OTOH, in the next branch they would move back
<nessita> ralsina: right, the thing is that everything fails for me if that testcase is enabled back
<Chipaca> nessita: also, i would've used urllib.urlencode(dict_of_attrs) rather than assembling it myself
<ralsina> nessita: so, maybe this branch could go in with the other tests in that testcase failing (but those succeeding) instead of adding code I would remove again later today?
<Chipaca> nessita: (re PLATFORM_PARAMS)
<ralsina> oh, right it breaks everything for you :-(
<nessita> Chipaca: ah, that's a good one, let me fix that as well
<Chipaca> nessita: in fact, looks like all you want is urllib.urlencode(PLATFORM_DATA)
<nessita> Chipaca: let me read the doc and I may nod or not :-D
<nessita> ralsina: not sure why fixing this branch will make you add code you will remove later today. Can you please help me understand?
<nessita> Chipaca: I'm nodding! :-)
<ralsina> nessita: if I move the tests to another test case and move them back into this testcase again, that means adding the testcase and removing it?
<nessita> ralsina: right, but if I'm following you, the test case you will be adding now will be reused in the next branch?
<nessita> I mean, you can add the test case you have in the incoming branch (without all the adding of the tests)
<nessita> no?
<ralsina> nessita: actually, since I reimplement most of LocalFoldersPage, the current testcase starts working, AFAIK
<ralsina> the next branch has this testcase, but working :-)
<nessita> ralsina: don't you want to merge that new test case only in this branch?
<nessita> new == fixed
<ralsina> nessita: it will not work for you because of problems in LocalFoldersPage (race conditions)
<ralsina> I could just merge this branch to the next one and propose the ext one instead
<nessita> ralsina: let's do that, and I'll review the next one when is ready (as soon as is ready)
<ralsina> ok then
<fagan> ralsina: any intern work going?
<ralsina> fagan: just arrived, but I think joshua has some more work on the docs
<fagan> joshuahoover: you have anything for me to work on?
<fagan> ralsina: well I did a big wiki redirect thing on monday I didnt hear about anything else
<joshuahoover> fagan: how about bug triage? :)
<ralsina> actually that's not a bad idea.
<fagan> Ill have a look at the list then :)
<joshuahoover> ralsina: fagan completed the last of the big docs tasks we had
<ralsina> fagan: I need all the NEW/unassigned linux bugs of u1 for the last couple of weeks checked
<fagan> ralsina: kk
<ralsina> joshuahoover: ok
<nessita> Chipaca: merged trunk in, urlencode added, test updated, pushed to revno 1111
<Chipaca> nessita: awesome.
 * Chipaca smiles at beuno
 * beuno giggles
<fagan> connect 4 :D
<Chipaca> fagan: ○○○○○○○
<Chipaca> fagan: ○○○○○○○
<Chipaca> fagan: ○○○○○○○
<Chipaca> fagan: ○○○○○○○
<Chipaca> fagan: ○○○○○○○
<Chipaca> fagan: ○●●●●○○
<Chipaca> fagan: sorry, you lose
 * Chipaca runs
<fagan> Chipaca: what game were you playing I was white :D
<Chipaca> heh :)
 * fagan is a sharp one 
 * Chipaca concedes the match
<fagan> gg wp
<Chipaca> nessita: urlencode will produce unordered results, and that test will randomly fail
<nessita> uh
<Chipaca> nessita: (because it uses a dict)
<nessita> let me patch urlencode then
<Chipaca> nessita: or sort platform_data, or use urlparse to compare :)
<Chipaca> nessita: e.g. urlparse.parse_qsl(urlparse.urlparse(PING_URL).query)
<nessita> Chipaca: urlparse will not give me a dict back, unless I'm missing something. I'm getting a ParseResult, where the "path" path looks like a string
<nessita> ah, I was using urlparse.urlparse
<Chipaca> yeah, urlprase.urlparse gives you a namedtuple
<Chipaca> the 'query' element therein, you extract with parse_qsl
<Chipaca> ...
 * Chipaca just realized he was reading the code :)
<nessita> beuno: I learnt some web programming today! :-D
<Chipaca> nessita: we'll have you doing Plone in no time!
 * nessita fades
<fagan> moi
<alecu> #nessita { opacity: 0; }
<fagan> ralsina, dobey, alecu, nessita, gatox standup
<gatox> me
<ralsina> me
<nessita> oh, standup, no notes for me yet, I will go last
<fagan> ill go the others can catch up
<fagan> DONE
<fagan> * a bit of reading
<fagan> TODO
<fagan> * checking up on recent bugs
<fagan> BLOCKED
<fagan> * Nope
<fagan> gatox: go
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/bug-820872/+merge/71774 and https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/bug-820872/+merge/71773 COMPLETE. Second one finishing some additional tests.
<nessita> me
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> finish some work in installer UI bugs
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> no
<gatox> ralsina, go
<ralsina> DONE: reviews, calls, worked some more on my pending branches. TODO: merge them, hopefully make u1cp do the right thing when there are no credentials BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> nessita?
<nessita> DONE: bug #827343, reviews
<nessita> TODO: control panel UI tweaks, more reviews
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: dobey? alecu?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 827343 in ubuntuone-client "Send platform details when pinging for credentials (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/827343
<alecu> me
<alecu> DONE: chased time.clock issues on VirtualBox; worked on fixing tests for the branch for bug #824819. Started looking at eq_inotify tests
<alecu> TODO: fix the f*#@!ng test that's blocking the whole testrun, work on eq_inotify
<alecu> BLOCKED: yes, please
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 824819 in ubuntuone-client "SD and tests need to wait until a watch is removed (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/824819
<nessita> alecu: did upgrading VB helped?
<alecu> nessita, no, it does the same. It seems to do it less often though, but it still keeps the clock quiet sometimes
<alecu> nessita, the only way I found was to add a small "time.sleep" whenever we are calling time.clock :P
<nessita> alecu: can you somehow workaround this locally to unblock? I mean, what concrete symptom are you having?
<alecu> nessita, but this is not the root cause of the test that's blocking. The clock issue is a sideturn I took while debugging tritcask tests that use it
<dobey> me
<nessita> dobey: go!
<dobey> λ DONE: bug #827519, discussion on #817133 and #820345
<dobey> λ TODO: finish bug #817133, chat with lisette
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 827519 in ubuntuone-installer "don't add the stable ppa (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/827519
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 817133 in ubuntu "[FFe] [needspackaging] ubuntuone-installer needs packaged (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/817133
<nessita> alecu: ok, so feel free to "drop" the tritcask issue for now
<alecu> nessita, the test that blocks right now just blocks the whole test run when running "run_test.sh"
<nessita> alecu: which one is it?
<alecu> nessita, but it works fine if I run just that test file
<nessita> alecu: is it something in test_vm?
<alecu> nessita, no, it's in test_sync
<alecu> nessita, most of test_vm is running fine on trunk
<alecu> nessita, let me push it, and I'll ask you to run it to see if it hangs like here.
<nessita> alecu: sure!
<alecu> nessita, lp:~alecu/ubuntuone-client/watch-finished-deferred
<nessita> branchinf
<alecu> nessita, run_tests -t test_sync works
<alecu> nessita, but just "run_tests" hangs up on test_sync.runTest :-(
<beuno> nessita, that'll come in hadny for your rotation *wink*
<dobey> _ != -
<nessita> alecu: FYI:
<nessita> Text conflict in tests/platform/test_os_helper.py
<nessita> 1 conflicts encountered.
<nessita> alecu: can you please fix to ensure we run the same?
<alecu> oh, sure
<nessita> Chipaca: is there a cleaner way to solve http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/668248/? I don't like using '://' explicit, but the closest thing I found from urlparse is urlunsplit, but to use it in the test I should chopped off the query content from the ParseResult, which is not cleaner nor clearer, from my POV
<alecu> nessita, fixed and pushed
<nessita> alecu: re-branching!
<alecu> nessita, I would not mind about the "://". Just make it a constant, as it would be rare for us to change protocols to something that does not use "://"
<nessita> alecu: is a test, and is used in only one place, you think is worth making a constant?
<alecu> mailto:ping@url or telnet:ping.url sounds unreasonable
<alecu> nessita, then don't mind about it!
 * nessita does not mind then
<nessita> Chipaca: fixed and pushed to revno 1112!
<Chipaca> nessita: ok
<Chipaca> nessita: I +1'ed it already
<nessita> great!
<nessita> alecu: run_tests -t test_sync, all green, going with the whole suite now
<ralsina> nessita, Chipaca: I would like a review of https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/local-folder-fixes/+merge/71857 if you have a moment please
<nessita> ralsina: sure!
<nessita> alecu: run-tests finished: FAILED (skips=39, failures=9, errors=42, successes=2141)
<nessita> alecu: what test in particular is being blocked for you?
<alecu> nessita, test_sync.runTest
<alecu> nessita, yes, runTest
<nessita> hum, that's a setUp or tearDown being blocked
<gatox> nessita, test added https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/bug-820872/+merge/71773
<nessita> alecu: can you add prints to setUp and tearDown to see where the runTest is being blocked?
<alecu> nessita, I don't think so. I have put pdb.set_trace() in setup, teardown and an overloaded runtest, and it blocks there.
<alecu> nessita, I can try that too
<nessita> alecu: so, the runTest is run for every TestCase, which testcase is being blocked? we may wanna check that setUp and his parents, if any
<nessita> ralsina: is there a testcase for FolderItem?
<nessita> I can't find it myself
<ralsina> nessita: not explicitly. It's old code, but I will add one.
<nessita> ralsina: thanks!
<nessita> please make sure to assert that:
<nessita> - the checkstate is unchecked
<nessita> - the volume id is the  one passed as parameter
<nessita> - the thread is started if calculate is True, not started if not
<nessita> - size is None if calculate, 0 if not
<nessita> Also, I would advice moving the self.thread assignment outside the if-else since is the same one no matter the value of calculate
<nessita> (I'm adding this to the MP)
<nessita> Chipaca, ralsina: are we mumbling today?
<ralsina> nessita: instead of a testcase, would it be ok if I add tests in LocalFolders testcase? FolderItem is mostly an implementation detail for that class
<nessita> ralsina: recommended approach is to have at least a TestCase per each class
<ralsina> ok
<nessita> ralsina: so we can split it out if needed, or if we add more logic we can isolate that
<nessita> also, is better for the next one who tries to find the tests
<nessita> to either understand who that class is used, or add more tests, et
<nessita> c
<nessita> alecu: any news?
<alecu> nessita, I've checked the parents, and no news. And since when running alone it passes fine, I'm suspecting one of the previous tests is leaving some broken state.
<alecu> nessita, so right now I'm deleting one by one the previouses .py testfiles and running run_tests again
<nessita> ralsina: I made more comments in the MP, but I paused the review so we can have some checkpoints to avoid confusion about what's fixed and what's pending.
<ralsina> nessita: ok
<nessita> gatox: re-reviewing yours now
<gatox> nessita, ok
<nessita> gatox: on a qss, shall I set font sizes in px or pts?
<gatox> nessita, i do it in px
<nessita> gatox: lisseeeeete asked me to set control panel font to 13px, not sure if that is correct
<gatox> nessita, yes, i'm using font-size with px
<ralsina> nessita: about self.assertFalse(self.ui.folders_info is None) I am asserting that because get_info is *not* finished, because it's a deferred.
<nessita> ack, thanks
<nessita> ralsina: but... folder_info can be None, right?
<nessita> you're asserting is not None
<nessita> or am I missing something?
<ralsina> oops, read it the wrong way. get_info is calling a fake deferred that succeeds immediately
<ralsina> so, shouldn't that always be a value?
<nessita> ralsina: answer is "so". Let me explain:
<ralsina> the bad part is I can't make initializePage be a generator because it's called by PyQt so can't be a generator, so I should probably go the other path you suggest
<nessita> ralsina: I think that's the best option, because otherwise, someone who reads that test may think that we ensure that when initializePage ends, folder_Info is not None, which in practice is not True
<ralsina> ok, makes sense
<nessita> gatox: question, were the changes to the ui in the branch before? I think they weren't...
<ralsina> about the join(): I am making sure the thread is not running because if it is, it will overwrite the item.size later.
<nessita> gatox: but please correct me
 * gatox looking...
<nessita> ralsina: what if the thread was not running and you join it? can that fail? /me does not know
<ralsina> nessita: OTOH, that thread should not be started, so removing
<ralsina> if a thread is not running, join returns immediately
<gatox> nessita, nop....... sorry... reverting...
<nessita> ralsina: can we start a thread already joined?
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<ralsina> yikes, I was not using the "calculate" parameter if it was a UDF, so the thread was started.
<alecu> nessita, ralsina: why are we using threads in the Qt part?
<ralsina> alecu: calculate disk usage of folders in a non-blocking way
<alecu> ralsina, do we have the qt reactor running there?
<ralsina> alecu: yes
<gatox> nessita, done
<alecu> ralsina, what api are we using to open that thread?
<ralsina> alecu: python's threading
<ralsina> alecu: I wish I could use QThread, but we can't
<alecu> ralsina, perhaps it would make sense to use the twisted threading
<ralsina> alecu: big point for using threading: I already wrote it ;-)
<alecu> ralsina, my point is that we are not sure if threading conflicts with twisted threading on windows.
<ralsina> alecu: ugh
<alecu> d=reactor.deferToThread(calculate_disk_space)
<alecu> d.addCallback(disk_space_returned_something)
<ralsina> alecu: still ugh because I have the code here and it works :-(
<alecu> d.addErrback(disk_space_failed_and_heres_the_exception)
<ralsina> and it has been there for a month or so
<nessita> alecu: good point!
<alecu> ralsina, ok, if it works, don't fix it!
<nessita> alecu, ralsina: let's file a bug for this and try to schedule this some time in the near future
<nessita> alecu: can you please fill the bug?
<ralsina> fine by me
<alecu> nessita, ralsina: I'm pointing this, because I hate joins
<ralsina> alecu: there are no more joins :-)
<alecu> ralsina, cool then.
<nessita> alecu: me too, and since ATM very few people is running this, we can't ensure we won t have issues there
 * ralsina points out that rewriting things that are not kown to be broken is very non-TDD
<nessita> ralsina: right, but is good to know that we may have weird issues and they may be caused by threads misbehaving in windows
<ralsina> nessita: sure, we can keep that in mind
<nessita> gatox: looks good! though, question: you alse reverted the changes to the qss... I don't think taht's right
<nessita> gatox: there was a new style for form errors?
<alecu> ugh
<nessita> alecu: I'm afraid to ask, but.. yes?
<gatox> nessita, oh crap... yes, you are right.....
 * gatox is working with form errors everywhere
<alecu> nessita, we are using python threads in syncdaemon too.
<nessita> alecu: what for?
<alecu> nessita, in hash_queue and the windows NetworkManager
<alecu> nessita, I've already asked in #chicharra about the hash_queue, and we'll have to wait for mandel to ask about the windows NetworkManager
<nessita> alecu: let's fill bug, there's much we can do right now today
<nessita> there isn't much* ;-)
<gatox> nessita, done
<nessita> oook
<nessita> gatox: approved, please seek another review
<gatox> nessita,
<gatox> ok
<gatox> alecu, ralsina can you review this branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/bug-820872/+merge/71773
<ralsina> gatox: sure!
<gatox> ralsina, thanks!
<ralsina> nessita: answered comment, pushed fixes
<ralsina> now let's look at gatox's branch1
<nessita> ralsina: ack, I will re-review in 15 minutes~
<ralsina> gatox: shouldn't that fix for critical be done also in sso-client?
<nessita> ralsina: is done and merged
<gatox> ralsina, yes...... that branch was merge already
<ralsina> oh, ok, forgot about it
<ralsina> then it
<ralsina> 's a+1
<gatox> ralsina, cool
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> lunch time, bbiab
<nessita> ralsina: I just requested the swap day for next MOnday. gatox will do the same, but he's defining which day will swap the holiday to
<ralsina> nessita: so both of you and mandel will be here on monday?
<gatox> ralsina, yes
<nessita> ralsina: yeap, gatox needs the holidays for pycon and/or christmas break...
<ralsina> gatox, nessita: cool, I'll approve later today
<nessita> great
<ralsina> for pycon we can use conference days, can't we?
<gatox> ralsina, i think i don't have conference days
<ralsina> gatox: I am not sure you have any conference days until after the probation though
<nessita> ralsina: yes, but seems like gatox has none...
<ralsina> yes, on probation there are no holidays/conference days
<gatox> ralsina, ahhhh, that make sense
<ralsina> I'm off for a (today) shortish lunch. See you people in about 40 minutes.
<nessita> alecu: you still blocked? :-/
<alecu> nessita, I found that by erasing test_filesystem_notifications.py all the tests pass, and now I'm bisecting inside that.
<nessita> alecu: the windows version or the multiplatform onw?
<alecu> nessita, the windows one
<nessita> alecu: let me know if I can help debug
<alecu> thanks
<nessita> lunchtime for me!
<ralsina> and back, with belly full
<nessita> ralsina: for future coding (no need to change it now), is recommended to call the addCleanup right after the sentence that makes the env "dirty". What I mean is, ideally right after creating a file, for example, we would add the self.addCleanup call
<ralsina> nessita: ok, I can move it before merging the branch, so I don't make the diff change
<nessita> ralsina: one thing I will ask you to fix is that this call:
<nessita> self.addCleanup(lambda: shutil.rmtree(self.tmpdir))
<nessita> should be:
<nessita> self.addCleanup(shutil.rmtree, self.tmpdir)
<nessita> you can fix that later as well
<ralsina> ok, will do both things together
<nessita> thanks
<gatox> ralsina, please correct me if i'm wrong... but there is no chance to detect focus in and focus out event except that with eventFilter, isn't it?
<gatox> (i', talking about qlineedit)
<ralsina> gatox: if you set eventTracking, I think there is, let me check
<ralsina> you want focus events, or mouse hover events?
<gatox> focus
<ralsina> focusInEvent()
<ralsina> focusOutEvent()
<nessita> ralsina: question: I see that the mocked info for volumes_info has 3 items in it, where 2 of them are UDFs; but the test_status_after_get_info checks against 5 top level item count. Which ones are the other 3?
<alecu> I think I foooooooooound it....
<ralsina> nessita: the default folders (music docs pictures)
<nessita> alecu: tell us!!!
<gatox> yes...... but i'm using a simple qlineedit inside another widget....... so i should do lineEdit.installEventFilter(self)..... i ask because i know you don't like eventFilter :P
<nessita> ralsina: ack
<alecu> I think it was a missing "yield" in test_add_single_watch.
<ralsina> gatox: which means inheriting unless it's an enhancedlineeedit
<alecu> I'm testing it all together now.
<ralsina> gatox: indeed I don't ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: is there any test for the adding of those default folders?
<nessita> (I want to follow it in the code, if there is any)
<alecu> fuck
<nessita> alecu: no? :-/
<ralsina> nessita: well, it's checked that they are added (or else there would be only 2), but the function that tells you what they are is going away
<alecu> no, it was not a missing yield
<gatox> ralsina, right..... i was reviewing my options...... because it will be inherit just for focusInEvent and focusOutEvent, and i'll need to replace the components in the UI as promotedWidgets
<nessita> ralsina: not sure I understand. What function is going away? default_folders?
<ralsina> gatox: let me research 5'. If I don't find an alternative, I'll give you a eventFilter exception :-)
<alecu> it's an ugly monkeypatch that's not restored :-(
<ralsina> nessita: yes, it will use the function that's in xdg.basedirectory instead
<nessita> alecu: is a call to pacth?
<alecu> nessita, no
<alecu> Watch.start_watching = start_watching
<nessita> guh!
<nessita> ralsina: but, the default_folders will remain in place, just the implementation will change, right?
<alecu> nessita, it seems mandel only learned about trial.patch pretty recently :-(
<dobey> ralsina: what should we do about pyxdg?
<ralsina> nessita: yes, it will just return three paths from the other function
<gatox> ralsina, or i can create an enhanced lineedit..... and maybe include some generic logic inside there to check if they are valid and so..... it's not a problem
<gatox> ralsina, what you think is best
<ralsina> gatox: http://doc.qt.nokia.com/latest/qapplication.html#focusChanged
<ralsina> so no eventFilter for you ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: so we do need a test to confirm that default_folders is returning what it should, not matter what implementation has. Is that test in the suite already, or shall we add a bug for it?
<alecu> damn, damn, damn the little childrens
<gatox> ralsina, jeje ok
<ralsina> nessita: it makes more sense to add that test in xdg when it's done, right?
<ralsina> dobey: good question, didn't have time to do anything about it yet :-(
<alecu> nessita, I ended up deleting every test_*.py file except the two involved: test_file_notifications.py and test_sync.py
<alecu> nessita, and then commenting the test functions inside there...
<nessita> ralsina: so, we need at least 2 (group of) tests: one in u1client when fixing xdg, and another (very likely not the same one) in windows-installer for the default_folders method. This ensures that no matter the implementation of default_folders, we ensure the correctness of the method in installer
<alecu> this's been hell :-(
<nessita> alecu: I can certainly imagine... :-(
<nessita> ralsina: I meant: "no matter the implementation of  xdg methods..."
<ralsina> nessita: not saying not to test the pathsm but there isn't much to check in those paths, since they can be lliterally anything
<nessita> ralsina: that's why inside installer we should not depend on anything in particular but we very likely patch xdg with fixed paths and assert over that
<nessita> but we need test(s) for default_folders
<ralsina> nessita: not sure what to test beyond "it's three strings"
<nessita> ralsina: I agree we can add them in an incoming branch, but I want to be sure we're in sync
<ralsina> nessita: no, I will add it I just am not sure what to test for
<nessita> ralsina: so, consider this scenario: someone comes and see the default folder implementarion and removes the calls to xdg (or whatever we use) and replace that by the returning of a fixed list with 3 things in it, ['casa', 'perro', 'gato']. We need a test failing because the content of the result, despite having the proper lenght, is not the expected
<nessita> ralsina: I know no one will approve such a branch, but is a silly example trying to show what you need to test
<ralsina> but that is not actually a wrong result (except that they are not absolute paths)
<nessita> ralsina: it's if I actually use the string 'casa', 'perro' and 'gato'
<nessita> we want to ensure the contents are exactly 'My Documetns' and all, where 'My Documents' is not a literal string but something that we patch inside the underlying libraries
<ralsina> nessita: you can change your documents path to be "c:\users\casa" (or pretty much any other path)
<ralsina> nessita: http://www.online-tech-tips.com/computer-tips/how-to-move-or-change-the-location-of-my-documents-folder/
<nessita> ralsina: yes, but that's no the point
<ralsina> nessita: sorry, I still don't get it
<nessita> ralsina: assume you have not changed any document path nor name, but I go and change the implementation of default_folder to return a fixed list, always the same
<nessita> no matter what system we're in, we return 'casa', 'perro' and 'gato'
<ralsina> can we use "c:\casa" in your example? Because I do know those have to be absoute paths.
<nessita> ralsina: no, we can't. I'm evil and I changed default_folders to return [object(), {}, urlparse.urlparse('http://example.com')]
<nessita> ralsina: what test will fail in that case?
<ralsina> nessita: ok, I can test that they are 3 strings that represent absolute paths.
<ralsina> so it will fail that test.
<nessita> ralsina: what if I change the implementation to return:
<nessita> ['i', 'want', 'icecream']
<ralsina> those are not absolute paths
<nessita> your test will no longer fail
<nessita> ok, what if:
<nessita> ['e:\i', 'f:\want', 'z:\icecream']
<nessita> ralsina: the point is you need to assert about the contents of the list
<ralsina> thoat is a valid value for default_folders() so it should not fail
<nessita> no, is not valid
<ralsina> yes they are :-)
<nessita> valid results are those returned by xdg when queried for special folders
<ralsina> nessita: xdg can return that
<nessita> ralsina: as long as the user has those, which in my case is not true
<ralsina> nessita: no, it can return that even if they don't exist
<nessita> ralsina: in which case?
<ralsina> You can change your "My Documents" folder to any path. Say, on a removable drive. And then unplug it.
<ralsina> It is an *unusual* value? Yes. Is it invalid? No.
<nessita> ralsina: yeah, but that is not the point!!!
<nessita> ralsina: let's mumble
<ralsina> nessita: which is why I say I don't get the point yet
<ralsina> sure
<alecu> nessita, I'm not sure I get this either
<alecu> nessita, can you sketch some code for how the unittest would work?
<ralsina> nessita: just as a sidenote it is trivial to create a reimplementation of a function that passes all tests and does nothing useful. It should only record all side effects and return values for each set of input data of the original function, then replay them when tested. Unless you randomize your inputs, of course  ;-)
<ralsina> and throw exceptions on all unknown input combinatios, just for fun
<nessita> ralsina: that is true for some cases, is not for some others
<nessita> when TDDing "sum", is very easy not to cover all cases (almost mandatory) so you can certainly do that
<ralsina> nessita: it's true for all programs written in a turing-complete language.
<nessita> no, if you test some function was called with some parameters, you can not fake that in your implementation, you will have to actually call the thing
<ralsina> except, if you test for all valid imput cmbinations, yes, the result is a vlid implementation
<ralsina> nessita: yes, I can fake it. I will only call it when the input data is the exact data you used in the tests. If it's different, I will not call it.
<ralsina> Proof: I can just embed the original function. If the input is the one used in the tests, pass it. If no, raise DivideByZero ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: I would love if you could use all that energy you're investing in thinking how to break tests to build robust tests :-)
<ralsina> nessita: I am writing the test, this is old stuff I know from before ;-)
<ralsina> nessita: just trying to show you that "what if we change the implementation to return fluffy bunnies" has limited persuasion value ;-)
<nessita> ok, duly noted
<nessita> ralsina: going back to your branch: can you please explain why there is no more need to call join on the calculating threads?
<ralsina> in the join you mentioned before? Because for UDFs the thread is not started.
<ralsina> And there is a test that it's not started, too.
<ralsina> And for non-udfs, I want to let it calculate
<nessita> ralsina: no, joins in general. I understood we were no longer joining no thread...
<nessita> ralsina: are we joining the threads that are run?
<ralsina> nessita: they end eventually.
<ralsina> nessita: when they end, they push the result into a Queue and we pick it
<nessita> ralsina: but we need to join them the same, no? at least in C we need to, not sure in python
<nessita> alecu: ^
<ralsina> Not on python
<ralsina> join() just waits until they end
<ralsina> AFAIK, that is
<nessita> in C, join also releases all the resources the thread has
<ralsina> these threads have no local resources
 * nessita reads the python doc
<ralsina> s/local/thread-local/ up there
<Chipaca> nessita: could you look at your msdn downloads page and see if it's working for you?
<nessita> ralsina: what would happen if we quit the app before each thread finishes?
<nessita> Chipaca: sure!
<ralsina> nessita: the threads will end, because they are daemon threads
<Chipaca> nessita: also what browser you use to check :)
<nessita> Chipaca: argh, can't remember password, on sec
<ralsina> nessita: pushed the discussed test for special_folders
<nessita> Chipaca: have the url handy?
<nessita> ah, I foun it
<nessita> Chipaca: I can browse https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/subscriptions/securedownloads/default.aspx with firefox, want me to try a download?
<Chipaca> nessita: but does it give you a key?
<nessita> Chipaca: all downloads are "unavailable"
<Chipaca> right, same here
<Chipaca> sigh
<nessita> did it expire?
<nessita> alecu: I will be leaving to uni in 30 minutes, would you please send a report when your day finished, about accomplishments and status so we i can coordinate mandel's work on monday? (and know where things were left)
<ralsina> nessita: before you leave, can we mumble 5' so you can give me some hints re: bug #828170 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 828170 in ubuntuone-control-panel "On windows, the control panel fails without credentials (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/828170
<nessita> ralsina: I can implement that tomorrow, if you want
<ralsina> nessita: you are going to need some support on the installer's side of things, I suspect.
<nessita> ralsina: why?
<ralsina> So for example, you don't get the license page
<nessita> ralsina: last mock from design did not involve the installer
<ralsina> oh
<ralsina> and what will you use?
<nessita> a screen offering the user to login
<nessita> with a design fitting the control panel design
<ralsina> I imagined as much, but are we doing *another* sso ui?
<nessita> so it stays all within the same project
<nessita> ralsina: no, I will be using SSO UI
<nessita> bah, what do you mean with another?
<ralsina> have you seen the UI provided by SSO without tweaks?
<nessita> ralsina: no, but I was planning on fixing that as well
<ralsina> ok
<ralsina> one thing less for me to look at then
<nessita> ralsina: want a bug report as a suggestion? :-)
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<ralsina> nessita: if you think you are going to integrate SSO into u1cp and fix its UI in one day, I suspect you are being wildly optimistic.
<nessita> I know :-)
<nessita> ralsina: are we embedding payments somehow in the installer?
<ralsina> No
<nessita> great
<ralsina> There is a button that sends you to the page
<nessita> ralsina: right. I have 2 proposals: either implementing the special_folders in xdg. and/or moving the folder validation to syncdaemon
<ralsina> nessita: I take the xdg thing. The other sounds painful.
<ralsina> Plus, it would mean branches in u1-client u1cp and u1-installer
<dobey> well *windows*-installer ;)
<ralsina> dobey: good point!
<nessita> gatox, ralsina: I would love to have some reviews for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/ui-style-fixes/+merge/71928
<ralsina> nessita: got it
<gatox> nessita, on it
<dobey> i think i need a drink
<nessita> ralsina: if you have more slots, you can also do https://code.launchpad.net/bugs/827465, which is easy but High
<ubot4> nessita: Error: Bug #827465 is private.
<ralsina> nessita: in line 70: instad of setting maximum heights, you should set the vertical policy to minimum
<ralsina> and then set the height of the inner widgets + paddings
<ralsina> nessita: usually, fixed pixel sizes on anything but padding is not a good idea
<gatox> nessita, if you set the maximum size to 16px..... is it necessary to use fixed policy?
<ralsina> gatox: either that r set the miimum to 16px too
<ralsina> Also, ask dobey how a 13px font looks on his notebook ;-)
<ralsina> but I know where that came from, so it's ok to leave it on
<dobey> 13px or pt?
<ralsina> px
<ralsina> I am guessing it comes to between gnat and half-gnat :-)
<gatox> nessita, looks fine by me!
<dobey> it looks like anything else that takes up 13 pixels in the vertical direction, i guess :)
<ralsina> dobey: care to offer a guss in millimeters? ;-)
<ralsina> btw: 13px font glyphs usually are about 9px tall in average
<dobey> i don't know how tall my screen is in mm
<ralsina> I can take 256ths of inches
<nessita> ralsina: that did not work, I tried it...
<dobey> but i mean, 13px will look small on even my workstation
<nessita> ralsina: I can try again, but later today, I'm leaving running
<ralsina> nessita: will leave it in the MP then
<nessita> ralsina: add those notes to the MP and I will take care of them after teaching
<nessita> right
<nessita> ralsina: I will also finish your review later today
<nessita> bye all!
<ralsina> nessita: cool, thx. Bye!
<dobey> on my workstation, 9 px would be about 2.5 mm
<dobey> that's on my workstation
<dobey> on my laptop, maybe 1 mm if lucky
<ralsina> ok, so I hope you are not planning to use ubuntu one when we switch to qt :-(
<dobey> i don't even use the control panel now :)
<ralsina> gatox: do you have the "uninstall on cancel" bug queued?
<gatox> yes.... after this branch probably... you told me that the uninstall bug depends on something else, don't you?
<gatox> ralsina, ^
<ralsina> turns out it doesn't :-)
<ralsina> gatox: all you have to do is call "uninstaller --mode=qt" and it does *exactly* what we want
<gatox> ralsina, ok... i'll start working on that after this branch! :D
<gatox> awesome
<ralsina> you don't have to code anything
<gatox> ralsina, more awesome! jeje
<ralsina> or nothing beyond a call to Popen :-)
<gatox> ralsina, yes
<gatox> :P
<ralsina> If you have the bug# handy I will post that there
<gatox> ralsina, ok.... i'm finishing with this, and then i'll do that
 * gatox looking...
<gatox> ralsina, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-windows-installer/+bug/823414
<ubot4> gatox: Error: Bug #823414 is private.
<ralsina> gatox, cool, commenting
<dobey> i think maybe i should go get some snackification
<nhaines> dobey: is your snack indicator blue?  :)
<dobey> it's NIR
<dobey> brb, must get snacks
<ralsina> gatox: do we still have a "start syncdaemon on login" checkbox somewhere?
<gatox> ralsina, that should be added in congratulations
<gatox> one of the branches i need to start too
<ralsina> I will do it now then
<ralsina> but ... not starting syncdaemon makes no sense :-)
<gatox> ralsina, yes
<ralsina> gatox: do you have a bug for it?
<ralsina> I have bug #826728 for the functionality but none for the ui
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 826728 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "wizard should add syncdaemon to autostart (affects: 1) (heat: 52)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/826728
<gatox> ralsina, let me check
<gatox> ralsina, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-windows-installer/+bug/827365
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 827365 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Add functionality to Congratulations page checkboxes (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<ralsina> ok
<ralsina> thanks!
<gatox> ralsina, review please: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/setupaccount-form-behavior/+merge/71937
<gatox> ralsina, now i have to leave, but i'll leave the computer on, so if you have any comment to this branch please let me know or leave a comment in the merge proposal :D
<ralsina> gatox: will do!
<dobey> still no love
<dobey> i hate waiting
<nessita> ralsina: hi there! I replied to the MP... there is a spec and a bug report requesting the 30px height... what shall we do?
<nessita> ralsina: I can revert that bit so we can land this
<ralsina> nessita: I mailed you and lisette. We should argue a tiny bit about it tomorrow morning, and then see
<ralsina> we can land it tomorrow. Or we can even land it with that, it's just that if we start setting pixel sizes everywhere it's going to be a pain in the future
<nessita> ralsina: I would like to land it today so I can start a fresh branch tomorrow. I'm happy reverting the fixed size if you'd like
<ralsina> nessita: nah, let's just push it accoring to spec, and later on, if we change the spec, we will have to review all .ui files anyway
<ralsina> nessita: I'll change that to approved
<ralsina> luckiy detecting all the things that have fixed sizes is easy :-)
<nessita> yeah there are several fixed heights (I will bring them up tomorrow then)
<ralsina> nessita: got a link to the MP handy?
<nessita> https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/ui-style-fixes/+merge/71928
<ralsina> nessita: there, approved in general
<ralsina> nessita: if you have 5' could you check an email I sent about the congratulations page?
<nessita> yes, sure
<dobey> have a good evening all!
<ralsina> bye dobey!
<nhaines> dobey: bye!
<nessita> ralsina: so, I read the email, and while answering, I realized I was confused: we have 2 pending stuff to do regarding credentials and control panel:
<nessita> * what you said today, about starting the control panel without credentials, that I confused with the following:
<nessita> * what page to show when the user removes the current device, and for this we do have a simple workflow where we only offer to login.
<nessita> So, to implement (1), I think the following:
<ralsina> just login so we don't mix metadata from two accounts, right?
<nessita> exactly
<nessita> * we should provide a single icon in the desktop, which will execute a python script that will check if there are credentials. If there are, we can start the control panel directly, if they are not, we start the wizard. What do you think?
<ralsina> nessita: that sounds easy to implement
<nessita> what I mean is, the "Ubuntu One"program as such has the intelligence to show one or the other
<ralsina> Right
<ralsina> it will work weird if the user removes credentials manually but that's his own fault ;-)
<nessita> so, to ease things, we can assume in the (windows for now) control panel that credentials are always there
<nessita> shall I answer this?
<ralsina> Currently, if there are credentials, the wizard jumps to the "computer to cloud" page. I could make it just exec control panel
<ralsina> And then the wizard is that program already
<nessita> ralsina: that would work indeed
<nessita> and we never provide explictely an icon for launching the control panel
<ralsina> it also has the code to exec control panel, so it's 5 lines or so
<nessita> right?
<ralsina> exactly
<nessita> right
<ralsina> how to translate that to linux is going to be a pain :-)
<ralsina> or maybe not, we just have to think about that a bit
<ralsina> Anyway, I think we have a plan :-)
<ralsina> Yes, reply at least that we have talked about it and reached an agreement. OTOH, I really need input on the (I think) useless checkboxes.
<nessita> yes, I have a answer to that
<nessita> sending shortly
<ralsina> And now I have to go play "Ben 10 Alien storm" on the Wii for an hour or so ;-)
<alecu> nessita, ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/watch-finished-deferred/+merge/71955
<alecu> ralsina, cool!
<ralsina> alecu: saw it. Is that the one that made you curse mandel's ancestors?
<alecu> ralsina, yup
<alecu> ralsina, the whole family, not just ancestors
<ralsina> alecu: it's awesome. You can transform into all the aliens, including the ultimates, and they all have signature moves:-)
<ralsina> alecu: it's the one we bought in Hamley's
<alecu> ralsina, sounds lovely! we've been playing toy story 3, and I was very pleasantly surprised at how good it was.
<ralsina> So, alecu, have a nice long weekend, nessita, have some rest, see you tomorrow!
 * ralsina needs to get that wii chipped
<alecu> ralsina, but the best so far is and has been Zelda twilight princess
<alecu> ralsina, a hundred peso, but then you'll need a usb cdr
<ralsina> alecu: ugh
<ralsina> maybe I'll just buy the games via the wii store
 * ralsina is so burgueois
<alecu> we know!
<ralsina> ok, good night, send me emails about things that may need to be looked at at midnight ;-)
<alecu> ralsina, night!
<nhaines> I still miss Wind Waker.  :)
<nessita> ralsina: bye, I'm sending the email as soon as people stop distracting me :-D
<alecu> nhaines, gamecube, right? it wasn't a very common console around here
<alecu> but now you see wiis everywhere
<nessita> alecu: you need something else from me, besides a review?
<alecu> nessita, encouragement?
<alecu> nessita, not really :-)
 * alecu loves playing really old games, and will try to get windwaker to use in his wii
<nessita> alecu: YOU ROCK! YOU CAN DO THIS!
<alecu> woohoo!!!!
<nessita> alecu: KEEP BREATHING!
<nessita> alecu: think about the weekend.... I'm sure you'll have a great time
<nessita> and send my saludos to your wife and kid :-)
 * alecu bends down and tries to catch his breath
<alecu> saludos will be dice!
<nessita> LOL
<nhaines> alecu: exactly!  The only trouble would be finding a GameCube controller to use in your Wii to play Windwaker.  :)
<alecu> oh, right :/
<nhaines> alecu: I don't know why the Wii classic controllers don't work... even the L/R triggers feel analog to me (maybe not on the new CC Pros).  :(
<nessita> alecu: I have a question: in this code we're kind of ignoring the real exception, is that intended? self._watch_started_deferred.errback, Failure())
<alecu> nessita, the Failure() constructor with no parameters *keeps* the raised exception.
<alecu> nessita, its like "just raise"
<nessita> alecu: oh, I did not not know that!
<nessita> you taught me something new todat
<alecu> nessita, me neither, learned it for this branch :-)
<nessita> alecu: the branch looks good, will run tests and then approve. I'll make sure this lands tomorrow.
<alecu> nessita, what's lovely is that it keeps the original stacktrace
<nessita> that is lovely indeed, and clean
<ralsina> nessita: stiill around?
<ralsina> ok, no she is not :-)
<tntc> hey, any word on the server problem that means I can't save playlists?
#ubuntuone 2011-08-18
<alecu> eow!
<karni> nhaines: how do you like that http://ubuntuone.com/p/1B7X/
<karni> Good night #ubuntuone!
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> can anyone of the U1 Couch people have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~wibblymat/ubuntu/oneiric/couchdb/update-to-1.1.0/+merge/69702 and give their input to an update to 1.1.0 and the patches and everything?
 * fagan doesnt even know who is couch now 
<dholbach> couchdb
<fagan> I mean who is working on it
<fagan> I now have a keyboard that is built like a typewriter
<fagan> not to look like one but inside its one
<karni> Good morning!
<rye> karni, i saw the screenshot - http://ubuntuone.com/p/1B7X/ - looks very related to my interests
<karni> rye: (Im' glad!) Which are exactly :)?
<karni> Progress indication and simultaneous up/downloads?
<rye> karni, yep, /me likes progress indicators!
<karni> rye: cool :)
<karni> People were asking about them.
 * Chipaca waves at jderose
<dholbach> hey Chipaca - how are you doing?
<Chipaca> dholbach: hi there
<Chipaca> dholbach: a bit tired, but good. you?
<dholbach> a bit tired as well, but doing alright - thanks :)
<dholbach> Chipaca, somebody worked on a merge of couchdb 1.1.0 from debian - it mostly looks OK from a sponsor-the-update-into-Ubuntu POV, who would be a good person on the U1 team to double check it?
<dholbach> https://code.launchpad.net/~wibblymat/ubuntu/oneiric/couchdb/update-to-1.1.0/+merge/69702 is the MP in question
<Chipaca> dholbach: ok, i'll look at it (or have somebody do it)
 * dholbach hugs Chipaca
<dholbach> awesome - thanks muchly
<Chipaca> also, wibblymat is a +2 nick
<dholbach> ah, good to know!
<dholbach> just as a heads-up: the new couchdb might need a feature freeze exception
<nessita> hello everyone!
<karni> Good day nessita !
<nessita> hello karni!
<gatox> nessita, hi
<nessita> hi gatox
<gatox> nessita, i'm adding some changes to a new branch... would you be able to review?? it's almost done
<nessita> gatox: I'm always able to! I may be less or more slow in the process, but always shoot
<gatox> nessita, thanks! i'm adding more tests right now... i found that something wasn't being tested... so i'll let you know when it's ready :D
<nessita> great!
<Chipaca> dholbach: pedronis will try to look at that mp tomorrow
<Chipaca> dholbach: does that timing work?
<dholbach> sure sure - we're in feature freeze anyway, so if it makes sense to get it in and we have some good justification, better get it in now than even later
<dholbach> thanks a bunch
<Chipaca> cheers
<gatox> nessita, done! https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/setupaccount-form-behavior/+merge/71937
<nessita> gatox: can you please commit with --fixes so the bug gets linked?
<gatox> nessita, ok
<gatox> nessita, done
<nessita> gatox: ack
<gatox> nessita, i have to leave in a while, if i don't return for standup, should i give you the report of my tasks to you?
<nessita> gatox: yes please
<gatox> nessita, ok..... writing....
<ralsina> good morning!
<nessita> hi ralsina
<ralsina> hi nessita
<ralsina> any ideas on the 403?
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<ralsina> hi gatox
<gatox> nessita, this is my standup:
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Bug #820874 = Branch ready for review: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/setupaccount-form-behavior/+merge/71937
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish uninstall issue. Start working on List Styles.
<ubot4> gatox: Bug 820874 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/820874 is private
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<nessita> ralsina: yes, I'm working on it (replying to your email as well)
<ralsina> nessita: ok, cool
<nessita> ralsina: would you know what encoding has the bytes strings returned by platform module?
<ralsina> nessita: no idea
<ralsina> BTW: if anyone ever gets 30+ failing tests on sso-client? Check that it's not running. Scared the crap out of me.
<nessita> ralsina: hum?
<ralsina> nessita: on windows, because we are using a "real" tcp port, I think
<nessita> ralsina: where are you getting the "error_message" from?
<nessita> except_to_errdict in main/__init__.py sends a 'message'
<ralsina> nessita: I only saw the receiving end :-(
<nessita> ah, I see where
<nessita> right, GTK side does not suffer from this
<nessita> let me answer the email
<ralsina> ok
<gatox> brb
<nessita> me
<ralsina> me
<nessita> gatox says:
<nessita> (09:12:40 AM) gatox: DONE:
<nessita> (09:12:40 AM) gatox: Bug #820874 = Branch ready for review: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/setupaccount-form-behavior/+merge/71937
<nessita> (09:12:40 AM) gatox: TODO:
<nessita> (09:12:41 AM) gatox: Finish uninstall issue. Start working on List Styles.
<nessita> (09:12:42 AM) ubot4: gatox: Bug 820874 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/820874 is private
<nessita> (09:12:43 AM) gatox: BLOCKED:
<nessita> (09:12:45 AM) gatox: No
<ubot4> nessita: Bug 820874 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/820874 is private
<nessita> fagan, dobey, standup
<nessita> ?
<ubot4> nessita: Error: Bug #820874 is private.
<dobey> me
<ubot4> nessita: Bug 820874 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/820874 is private
<fagan> md
<fagan> me
<fagan> fast mes today
<ralsina> nessita: go
<nessita> DONE: control panel UI tweaks (several bugs were closed!), reviews
<nessita> TODO: more reviews, bug #828417, maybe start with the disconnect flow
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: ralsina
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 828417 in ubuntu-sso-client "The ping URL is returning 403 FOrbidden (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/828417
<ralsina> DONE: reviews, calls, working on bug #828420 bug #828170 bug #827365 bug #825513 TODO: should merge all of those today, hopefully, and start no new ones BLOCKED: no
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 828420 in ubuntu-sso-client "The CurrentUserController.on_login_error handler fails when the error has no "message" key (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/828420
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 828170 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "On windows, the control panel fails without credentials (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/828170
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 827365 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Add functionality to Congratulations page checkboxes (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/827365
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 825513 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "The local folders page is not up to spec (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/825513
<dobey> λ DONE: chat with lisette, filed bugs for new design, started bug #828169
<dobey> λ TODO: finish bug #817133, #828169
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 828169 in ubuntuone-installer "No "Learn more" button (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/828169
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 817133 in ubuntu "[FFe] [needspackaging] ubuntuone-installer needs packaged (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/817133
<dobey> fagan: go
<fagan> DONE
<fagan> * had a read down through a good lot of the list of bugs
<fagan> TODO
<fagan> * reassign and merge duplicates (where needed)
<fagan> BLOCKED
<fagan> * Nope
<ralsina> ok, comments?
<nessita> ralsina: have you aske Chipaca for reviews? so we can try to land all that
<nessita> ralsina: I'm still oweing you the folders one. The error_message is done.
<ralsina> nessita: not yet
<ralsina> nessita: cool. I think the error_message one can land with just your review?
<nessita> ralsina: yes, but I asked a easy fix
<nessita> ralsina: there are a couple of cases that have no tests
<ralsina> I added them already :)
<ralsina> I should probably create a low priority bug about the qt and gtk versions getting different errordicts
<nessita> ralsina: did you read my email?
<nessita> ralsina: they are getting different error dicts because we have the dbus layer in between
<ralsina> yes, maybe we should fix the windows IPC to work more like dbus
<nessita> ah
<ralsina> but I don't really care all that much, as long as we don't have 50 different possible keys
<nessita> true
<ralsina> in any case, it should work now, and we will get reports about "ugly error messages" that should be trivial to fix
<nessita> ralsina: can I give you a branch to run as u1client and try the installer again? (the credentials part)
<ralsina> sure
<nessita> lp:~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/unicode-pingurl
<nessita> ralsina: as always, be sure to run that client and have pythonpaths using it as well
<nessita> let me know!
<ralsina> nessita: sure, in 5'
<ralsina> nessita: using that ubuntuone-client I still get the 403
<nessita> ralsina: can I see the trace please?
<ralsina> nessita: https://pastebin.canonical.com/51406/
<ralsina> I will do another run starting sso manually to see if I get a better error there
<nessita> thanks
<nessita> ralsina: do you have a sso log file?
<nessita> wait...
<nessita> OH NO
<nessita> ralsina: xdg does not work on windows for sso!
<ralsina> ?
<nessita> since we migrate the code for u1client only :-/
<nessita> ralsina: sso can't log to a file because xdg does not work on widnows, no?
<ralsina> nessita: don't know, haven't checked.
<ralsina> good news, the ping now works ;-)
<ralsina> I was running an old sso exe
<ralsina> with trunk, it worked
<nessita> ah!
<nessita> that's great news
<nessita> but now it worries me the xdg thingy, anyways, let's file a bug for that
<ralsina> confirmed, I get logs for syncdaemon, controlpanel and installer, but not for sso
<nessita> ralsina: I realized I did not get this issue when I performs my tests before, because I was using the dbus service, which coerces to unicode
<nessita> ralsina, facundobatista: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/unicode-pingurl/+merge/72036
<ralsina> nessita: dbus/ipc differences, twice in 24 hours. I am starting to think we will hate that when more people use it.
<nessita> ralsina: we will :-/
<ralsina> nessita: +1 after the IRL test and a quick core read
<nessita> great, thanks
<gatox> i'm back
<nessita> @ping
<ubot4> pong
<nessita> hi gatox, I have your review in the review queue, ralsina goes first with 2
<ralsina> gatox: I'll do yours first :-)
<gatox> nessita, ralsina  ack
<gatox> ralsina, i think that is really pretty jeejjeej but you would tell me if something needs fixing
<gatox> jejee
<ralsina> gatox: I'll try to be thorough
<ralsina> nessita: about sso and xdg... I will have to duplicate some code since I can't import u1-client
<nessita> ralsina: yeah. Or we can move the get_special_folders to sso...
<nessita> and we import that from u1client
<nessita> ralsina: but is UGLY
<ralsina> yes, I will first copy, and then do a branch in u1-client to import from there
<ralsina> nessita: after the rush I will fork/take wnership of/contribute to pyxdg to make it work on windows, but not right now :-(
<nessita> right
<ralsina> gatox: the things with the warning icons inside the lineedits look like buttons. In fact, I can click them
<ralsina> gatox: also try this: start typing the name. Delete everything using backspace. You will see the width of the lineedits change
<nessita> ralsina: question: shouldn't we use the new error build in on_user_registration_error?
<nessita> instead of
<nessita>         errors = [v for _, v in sorted(error.iteritems())]
<nessita>         self.message_box.critical('\n'.join(errors))
<nessita> same for on_email_validation_error
<gatox> ralsina, who is adding that buttons inside the lineedits?
<ralsina> we should use it on all on_*_error methofs
<nessita> ralsina: shall we change that in this branch?
<ralsina> nessita: no preference
<ralsina> should be easy to do
<ralsina> gatox: they are done by the EnhancedLineEdit class
<ralsina> nessita: I'll do it in this branch, so it's more uniform
<nessita> ralsina: yeah, to fix the tests as well I recommend class inheritance: so, using the newly added CurrentUserControllerErrorTestCase, have on_login_error being a class variable, that new child will override with the new on_*_error
<ralsina> nessita: good one
<nessita> ralsina: and in setup, you can do in the parent class:
<nessita> self.on_error = gettattr(self.controller, self.method_name)
<nessita> only in the parent
<nessita> and then you're done
<nessita> (plus some search and replace to call self.on_error in the tests)
<ralsina> nessita: ok, I'll try to do that
<nessita> ralsina: ask me anything you need! I will move to the folders branch now
<ralsina> gatox: I have no idea why those would be buttons instead of labels, also
<nessita> ralsina: silly fix: there are trailing spaces in the test_gui.py, after test_timer_is_stopped
<nessita> ralsina: and please change this self.assertEqual(set(folders), set(expected)) to self.assertEqual(sorted(folders), sorted(expected)), otherwise the real implementation can return [docs, music, docs, pictures] and the UI will show a duplicate, and no test will fail in that case
<ralsina> nessita: ok, will change
<nessita> thanks
<nessita> ralsina: there are some leftover, simple comments from yesterday, would you push those as well?
<ralsina> sure, as soon as I finish the error_message ones
<nessita> of course
<ralsina> nessita: pushed error_message using the new function to generate messages. Found an unimplemented error handler, too.
<nessita> great!
 * jderose waves back at Chipaca :-D
<ralsina> nessita: pushed local-folder-fixes with the fixes you mentioned now, and those from yesterday
<nessita> ralsina: I'm having some lint issyes for error_message
<nessita> I added those to the MP
<ralsina> nessita: sorry, will check them
<ralsina> nessita: I need to fix my lint because I lose them in the noise :-(
<nessita> :-/
<dobey> ok, lunch time, and errands. bbiab
<ralsina> nessita: de-linted
<nessita> ralsina: error_message looks good, approving
<ralsina> nessita: cool, thx!
<gatox> ralsina, this branch is ready: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/setupaccount-form-behavior/+merge/71937
 * ralsina re-looks
<gatox> and you should take a look at this one too: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/improve-EnhancedLineEdit/+merge/72064 for the icon inside the lineedit
<ralsina> gatox: on setupaccount-form-behaviour, the lineedits still change size when you edit them
<ralsina> gatox: unless that's fixed by the other branch, of course
<gatox> ralsina, let me check...... but that should be fixed
<ralsina> other than that, it looks really pretty!
<gatox> ralsina, ahhh yes.. i know what you mean
 * gatox fixing
<ralsina> gatox: another problem: if you connect signals on initializePage, they can be connected more than once. So you either have to disconnect them first, or connect them on __init__ instead
<ralsina> gatox: and if you disconnect them, make sure you put each on a try/except because disconnected a signal that has not been connected raises a KeyError
<gatox> ralsina, right!
<nessita> ralsina: would you know what is causing this warning? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/669388/
<nessita> looks like something is not fully faked?
<ralsina> gatox: I know this was probably wrong in code I wrote and you used ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, i think that the best choice is to disconnect them to avoid receiving every focus changed if we are in another page
<ralsina> gatox: that's harder than you think, because there is no "the user is now in another page" signal :-(
<ralsina> gatox: AFAIK, at least
<gatox> ralsina, but when you leave setup_account
<gatox> or don't?
<ralsina> gatox: Oh, right, this one doesn't have a "Next" button :-D
<ralsina> gatox: yes, you can do that in the "sign up" button's clicked slot
<ralsina> unless of course, the sign up fails and you don't leave the page, but I know you can handle it :-)
<ralsina> nessita: not sure really. I ll  take a look
<gatox> ralsina, okkk
<nessita> ralsina: ack, I'll grab a quick lunch
<ralsina> nessita: that error is harmless. I am only testing the error method (which is the only thingI reimplemented) but the parent class has a __del__ method that does stuff, so yes, there is a fake backend missing, but it's not used in the test.
<ralsina> and I stop for lunch too
<nessita> ralsina: ok, so, not sure if you are fixing something or not :-)
<ralsina> nessita: well, I am not sure about adding a branch for that today, but will do it eventually? ;-)
<nessita> ok
<dobey> well that took longer than i'd hoped for :-/
<gatox> ralsina, done with the branch!!
<gatox> ralsina, both of them
<gatox> nessita, ^
<nessita> gatox: please let me know when both are approved by ralsina, so I can review after him :-)
<ralsina> nessita: filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-windows-installer/+bug/828938
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 828938 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Error on test_forgotten_password_controller_error (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,New]
<gatox> nessita, ok
<ralsina> gatox: should have the first one about 45 minutes from now, right ater milanesas ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, jejeje
<gatox> i've just eat polenta y tomate :S
<gatox> jeje
<nhaines> Hmm, some time I'll have to try polenta.
<dobey> heh
<gatox> nhaines, is good... but... it's not a big plate of meat! jeje
<nhaines> gatox: that must be what you eat it with!  hehe
<gatox> nhaines, ...... no :(....... i eat it with tomate........ to healthy for my taste
<gatox> jejeeee
<gatox> tomato
<nhaines> Tomatos are what I eat with kabab koobideh so I feel more healthy, hehehe.
<gatox> LOL :P
<dobey> tomatoes are great for making catsup
<ralsina> I'm back
<nhaines> ralsina: how was lunch?
<ralsina> nhaines: awesome!
<nhaines> \o/
<nhaines> ralsina: what did you have?
<ralsina> gatox: the connect problem we mentioned is also for things like "textEdited.connect(self.name_assistance)". Those should move to __init__ I think
<ralsina> nhaines: milanesas + salad
<gatox> ralsina, oh right!
<nhaines> ralsina: oh, I've had something similar before, but without the salad.  :)  Nice!
<ralsina> gatox: again, sorry about making you change code I wrote wrong ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, no problem!
<nessita> ralsina: can you please explain to me why there is a while true inside update_sizes?
<nessita> at first sight it does no luck so "healthy"
<ralsina> gatox: also, you could add tests that after initializePage, calling setFocus() on each widget triggers the right method
<ralsina> nessita: it's reading from a queue, it will be empty eventually
<ralsina> nessita: and the number of items in the que is less or equal than the number of items
<ralsina> "of items in the list"
<gatox> ralsina, sorry..... don't follow about calling setFocus
<ralsina> gatox: on initializePage you connect to watch for focus changes. Then you should test that if, for example self.ui.password_edit gets focus, password_assistance is visible
<gatox> ralsina, ahhhhhhhh ok ok
<gatox> now i understand
 * gatox is adding tests...
<nessita> ralsina: what do you think of changing the implementation to the second option here? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/669443/
<nessita> ralsina: it was really difficult for me to read the first implementation
<ralsina> nessita: I am not a big fan of try/except/else but if you like it better it's ok for me
<nessita> ralsina: using else is more recommended that having a long block inside the try:ecept
<nessita> ralsina: you may be catchihng more exception than expected (not specific to this case)
<nessita> catching*
<ralsina> ok, changing it
<nessita> ralsina: another question, any reason to cast to long in  total = long(self.account_info['quota_used'])?
<ralsina> nessita: yes, in some cases it's an int :-(
<nessita> ralsina: and what's the problem with that?
 * nessita does not follow
<dobey> MAXING isn't very high
<dobey> err MAXINT
<nessita> In [3]: int('1234567899999999999999')
<nessita> Out[3]: 1234567899999999999999L
<ralsina> nessita: I check that it's a long to decide what to do. It can be int or long, so I cast to long
<nessita> ralsina: but why not casting to int every single time?
<ralsina> nessita: yes, but isinstance(long(1), int) == False
<ralsina> nessita: because sometimes it's a long
<ralsina> so since I have to cast, I cast to the bigger type
<nessita> ralsina: but why not casting to int? the "isinstance(long(1), int) == False" does not gives me an answer I can understand
<dobey> yeah you never cast to smaller type
<ralsina> nessita: 1GB is a long, for example
<dobey> nessita: because you can't cast from a long to an int, for any value that is greater than MAXINT
<nessita> ralsina: you can cast the string representing 1GB with int() and is the same
<nessita> dobey: yes you can, I just showed you
<nessita> In [3]: int('1234567899999999999999')
<nessita> Out[3]: 1234567899999999999999L
<dobey> nessita: what you showed me was that int (string) will return a long :)
<nessita> dobey: and that is what ralsina is doing
<ralsina> nessita: int(a long > maxint) is a long
<nessita> is ok, but having a cast to long is confusing...
<ralsina> since I want to convert to a long, why would I cast to an int?
<nessita> I never seen a cast to long() before in our code
<dobey> i don't think so *shrug*
<ralsina> nessita: I had never seen a class implement a useful __del__ before today either ;-)
<dobey> our code doesn't generally deal with large numbers i guess
<dobey> ralsina: tarmac has a class that does ;)
<nessita> dobey: we always deal with large number when it comes to quota
<ralsina> nessita: basically, I can have an int (ex: 0) a long (ex: 100000*) or a string ("calculating")
<ralsina> forget that, I am nt remembering the code right
<dobey> eh
<dobey> nessita: i agree in Python it probably matters less though
<nessita> ralsina: this
<nessita> if isinstance(total, long):
<nessita> should be
<nessita> if total > 0: ... humanize...
<dobey> but i don't see a problem with explicitly casting to long
<nessita> dobey: me neither, other than being confusing from the rest of the code I've been reading and writing within our projects
<ralsina> nessita: first, I set total to a number.
<ralsina> nessita: but of there is an item that doesn't have a value, I set it to a string
<ralsina> so later I check if it's a long or a string
<ralsina> I could not do the cast and check if it's a string
<nessita> ralsina: let's do something a bit cleaner, let me propose a code snippet
<ralsina> nessita: ok
<dobey> nessita: i don't think it's confusing. stop trying to extrapolate it to all the code you've read/written in our projects, and deal with only the piece of work that code needs to deal with, to understand it :)
<nessita> ralsina: also, with your code, I think that we may be, in some cases, summing up a string with an item.size?
<ralsina> nessita: no, we won't
<nessita> ralsina: how do we ensure that?
<ralsina> nessita: the only case where total becomes a string, it breaks out of the loop where we add sizes to it
<nessita> ah, right, is a break not a continue...
<nessita> ralsina: can we have an item with size None and another with size not None?
<ralsina> nessita: yes
<ralsina> and in that case the total is not defined yet and we show a non-number string
<nessita> ralsina: we don't show any numeric quota usage in that case? (but the string caclulating?)
<ralsina> nessita: exactly
<ralsina> verterok: ping
<nessita> ralsina: something like http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/669455/
<ralsina> nessita: that fails if the user has no UDFs created and selects nothing (shows "calculating")
<nessita> ah, you're right
<ralsina> how about I cast to int, and instead of isinstace(long) I use isinstance(unicode)?
<nessita> ralsina: no need to change for now
<ralsina> ok
<nessita> ralsina: is there a test for the case you described? (user has no udfs and...)
<ralsina> I can add a # XXX not pretty ;-)
<nessita> can be
<ralsina> nessita: good question. I'll check and add one if there is not
<nessita> ralsina: I'll add that to the MP., I've added another tweaks already
<ralsina> nessita: cool, thx
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-installer/learn-more/+merge/72086
<dobey> yay me
<nessita> ralsina: I added a few needs fixing, and a question/suggestion in the end
<ralsina> nessita: cool, will get to them in 5'
<nessita> ralsina: no rush
<ralsina> nessita: and thanks for this review, I know it's long :-(
<nessita> ralsina: can I have a review for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/new-creds/+merge/72077
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<nessita> :-)
<nessita> ralsina: I just filled bug #828983, but let me know if that flow does not apply to the installer (see attachment for the installer) given what you're implementing now
<ubot4> nessita: Bug 828983 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/828983 is private
<ralsina> nessita: you can't really go over quota in the installer. What happens now is that if you choose too much stuff to sync, we offer a chance to buy space, but it won't stop you from continuing
<nessita> ralsina: ok, I just filed the bug after refloating a email from lisette, fell free to add a comment and close as invalid in the installer
<ralsina> nessita: ack
<nessita> gatox: ping!
<gatox> nessita, pong
<nessita> gatox: would you give me a hand with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/822688? I would like to learn gradients in the qss. Current style for tan hover is
<nessita>     163     background: qlineargradient(x1: 0, y1: 0, x2: 0, y2: 1,
<nessita>     164         stop: 0 #fafafa, stop: 0.4 #f4f4f4,
<nessita>     165         stop: 0.5 #e7e7e7, stop: 1.0 #fafafa);
<ubot4> nessita: Error: Bug #822688 is private.
<nessita> gatox: what does the stops mean?
<nessita> gatox: or, now that I read the bug report again, is lisette asking us to remove the gradient and add a solid color for the whole tab?
<gatox> nessita, it is where that color ends (if i'm no wrong)
<gatox> nessita, but i've never see so many stops :P
<nessita> gatox: if your styling! :-D
<nessita> is*
<nessita> isn't it?
<gatox> nessita, really??
<ralsina> nessita: +1 on new-creds
<nessita> gatox: well I did not add that. Let me bzr blame it :-D
<gatox> nessita, jjee ok
 * gatox is having amnesia
<nessita> gatox: well, I'm marked as last modifier, but I likely fixed some spacing
<nessita> anyways...
<nessita> gatox: what do you think lisette is requesting there?
<nessita> a solid color or another gradient?
<gatox> nessita, ahhh no, she is asking to show a solid color on hover...... and use the same color as the start of the gradient but for all the tab
<gatox> nessita, that's what i'm understand
<gatox> i understand*
<nessita> gatox: ok, I'll implement that (I think that she's requesting that as well)
<gatox> ralsina, you can re-review my branch
<ralsina> gatox: on it!
<gatox> ralsina, awesome! thanks
<gatox> ralsina, nessita EOD for me..... i'll be connected anyhow... please let me know if the branches are ok or need fixing
<ralsina> gatox: ok, se you tomorrow!
<nessita> gatox: bye!
<nessita> trivialisima review! https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/preferences-is-settings/+merge/72090
<beuno> nessita, +1
<nessita> beuno: thanks!
<ralsina> nessita: finished with the fixes for local_folders
<nessita> ralsina: if I restart that review tomorrow, would that be too late?
<ralsina> It would only mean that I would put it in tonight release manually, really
<nessita> I guess yes...
<nessita> ah
<ralsina> but I totally understand wanting to set that branch on fire :-)
<nessita> ralsina: can we do that, so I have a more fresh mind when giving the last review? (I'm sure it will be the last :-))
<ralsina> sure
<nessita> ralsina: also, I would love if Chipacaa reviews it tomorrow his morning first, so we have another set of eyes in it. So, when I starts working tomorrow morning, I re-review it and we land it
<ralsina> cool, will put it in tonight's mail
<nessita> great, thanks
<ralsina> nessita: do you have any pending branches you expect to finish for today?
<nessita> ralsina: yes, the disconnect flow
<nessita> I'm 35% done
<nessita> (?)
<ralsina> ok
<ralsina> Right now, I am thinking of adding alecu's branches, both of diego's (they do work, mostly), my local folders branch, and probably the one that starts u1cp if there are credentials
<nessita> oh! alecu's branch! I need to do that review!
<nessita> ralsina: how many alecu's branches are there?>
<ralsina> nessita: the one about the clock, and the one for the watches
<dobey> i need a review. it's very easy :)
<nessita> ralsina: I'll review those
<ralsina> the clock one has a review request for verterook
<ralsina> dobey: shoot!
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-installer/learn-more/+merge/72086
<nessita> verterok: ping
<nessita> ralsina: I'm thinking... what about closing the app after the user removes the current device? since we already show the warning "are you sure you want to remove this device?", we could append "If you choose yes, the application will close. You can sign in again by starting Ubuntu One from the <launcher/program list>"
<nessita> ralsina: is that too cheesy?
<ralsina> It makes things much simpler
<ralsina> You should remove all metadata when removing the device, though
<dobey> i'm not sure about that
<nessita> ralsina: hum, that is pretty risky, we don't it anywhere so far (anywhere == not even in ubuntu). I agree that we shoudl, in all plaforms, but maybe that should be a separated bug to implement in the control panel backend (and both OS will benefit from that). I know what you're pointing out, if the user opens the installer, s/he will be able to login. BUt the same will happen if we offer only to re-signin in the controller, and they close the app and re-
<nessita> icon"
<nessita> able to *register* I meant
<nessita> and s/controller/control panel
<ralsina> he could just login with another account of course
<nessita> also that
<ralsina> so, it would not be more dangerous than currently. Which is pretty dangerous but people manage ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: right. So, what do you say? (I will email lisette if you agree)
<dobey> eh, i don't think it's worth doing
<ralsina> yes, ask her if that's good, it's much less work than what we had planned
<nessita> dobey: doing what? the metadata removal or the other thing?
<dobey> both, but the metadata removal is what really worries me
<nessita> ralsina: I will pause this and do some other (tons of) bug I have left :-)
<ralsina> nessita: cool
<nessita> dobey: I agree is very risky and can't be done quickly nor without thinking it through
<nessita> dobey: the other thing has to be done... users can remove the local device by design
<dobey> i don't see why we have to just close the control panel though
<dobey> it should just hide everything and go back to the join/sign-in screen
<nessita> dobey: there is no such screen in windows control panel, is the installer who has it
<dobey> so what happens if i remove the local machine on windows, and then open the control panel again?
<dobey> or what happens if i just install, and don't sign in yet?
<dobey> like perhaps because i'm IT at some business and am installing it to allow my users to be able to access it
<nessita> dobey: how would you open the control panel?
<nessita> the "Ubuntu One" icon runs the wizard, and if there are credentials present in the system, it launches the control panel. So for an end user, they both are the same app
<dobey> what do you mean? you're proposing everything will be uninstalled when disassociating the local machine?
<nessita> dobey: and yes, it makes sense to unify this code into the control panel source tree at some point, so we can benefit from the wizard in ubuntu
<dobey> i am not sure about that :-/
<dobey> but i don't think i want to think about it any more right now
<nessita> is ok
<nessita> ralsina: when we have time (JUAZ) to port the installer + qt sso to linux,  we _could_ move the installer code into the control panel source tree (just an idea)
<ralsina> nessita: yes
<nessita> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/watch-finished-deferred/+merge/71955 is approved, I think it needs a second review
<ralsina> nessita: I have checked the code yesterday, but I am really shaky on what it *does* beyond generalities
<nessita> ralsina: we can ask some chicharrero to look at, maybe lucio?
<ralsina> So, I can give it an approval but it's not exactly a "hey, I know what this fixes and I love it"
<ralsina> nessita: yeah, that would be a better idea, I think. OTOH, they will tell you they don't know what the windows code does ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: they can ask the parts they don't understand... I guess
<ralsina> nessita: yeah, let's ask. And if they don't see anything too obvious, let's merge it tomorrow
<nessita> ack
<dobey> alright, i am off
<dobey> have a good evening all
<nessita> ralsina: ping
<ralsina> nessita: pong
<nessita> ralsina: question: would you know why I can't pain the background of the ControlPanel widget inside the controlpanel QT UI? I'm setting a style like this
<nessita>        ControlPanel {
<nessita>            background-color: black;
<nessita>       }
<nessita> and that will not paint the damn thing :-)
<nessita> ControlPanel is a QWidget
<nessita> I also tried Qwidget#control_panel
<nessita> I could paint all the widgets by trying tith QWidget{background-color: black;}
<ralsina> is controlpanel a class or the widget name?
<nessita> ralsina: ControlPanel the class name, control_panel the instance name
<nessita>      49 class ControlPanel(QtGui.QWidget):
<ralsina> ok. Now, does it have any visible parts?
<nessita> yes, it does, but let me triple check
<ralsina> or is all covered by other stuff?
<nessita> ralsina: in designer I see some free sections, let me grab a screenshot
<ralsina> nessita: I think I know what it is, give me 2' to check
<nessita> ok!
<nessita> ralsina: http://ubuntuone.com/p/1BHR/
<nessita> ralsina: see how the margins are 5, I would expect that to be black
<ralsina> nessita: QWidget supports only "background"
<ralsina> check http://doc.qt.nokia.com/latest/stylesheet-reference.html
<ralsina> no idea if that is the real problem though
<nessita> ralsina: is not, I tried background as well
<ralsina> it also says that i fyou inherit QWidget you have to implement paintEvent for stylesheets to do something
<nessita> ah
<nessita> that sounds like it
<nessita> ralsina: thanks!
<ralsina> thank me when it works ;-)
#ubuntuone 2011-08-19
 * nessita -> gone
<kristianpaul> Hello
<kristianpaul> There is an automated way to backup personal folder and emails with ubuntu-one?
<Chipaca> kristianpaul: hi
<Chipaca> kristianpaul: Ubuntu One is not a backup service
<Chipaca> kristianpaul: it's a sync service
<Chipaca> kristianpaul: and we have nothing specific for emails, although some people do use it to synchronize their email folders
<karni> Take care everyone!
<tntc> Still no change on UbuntuOne playlists for me. Is there a way to be moved to a non-broken server?
<thomedy209> i feel like a noob again
<thomedy209> i don't know why nothing is working its starting to piss me off...
<thomedy209> its probably just typos but i haven't spent anytime with my family and i really miss them
<tntc> ?
<kerouac__> I am trying to get ubuntu one to love my headless system.
<kerouac__> and been searching high and low and tried pretty much everything.
<kerouac__> i have no problem whatsoever getting my consumer_key, consumer_secret, token and token_secret
<kerouac__> but fetching https://one.ubuntu.com/oauth/sso-finished-so-get-tokens/mek%40pels.in always fails...
<kerouac__> my headers looks like this and i have tried with and without http basic auth : {'Authorization': 'OAuth realm="", oauth_nonce="98561566", oauth_timestamp="1313729597", oauth_consumer_key="*secret*", oauth_signature_method="HMAC-SHA1", oauth_version="1.0", oauth_token="*secret*", oauth_signature="*secret*"'}
<kerouac__> OAuth_nonce is of course randomized
<kerouac__> I always get a status of 403 (seems like miles away from a 202 :D )
<kerouac__> the difference in time is lower than 1 second.
<kerouac__> (server client diff)
<kerouac__> what am i missing ?
<kerouac__> is one.ubuntu.com/oauth/sso-finished-so-get-tokens/ dead?
<fagan> kerouac__: the current apis are on https://one.ubuntu.com/developer
<karni> Good morning!
<fagan> morning karni
<karni> hi fagan
 * fagan break
<nessita> good morning everyone!
<nessita> gatox: can you please refresh my memory with the links that need review for you? has roberto finished with both of them?
<gatox> nessita, no...  both are in pending....
<gatox> nessita, https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/improve-EnhancedLineEdit/+merge/72064 AND https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/setupaccount-form-behavior/+merge/71937
<ralsina> good morning!
<gatox> ralsina, good morning
<ralsina> good morning gatox. Haven't forgotten your reviews, am re-starting them in a minute or two
<gatox> ralsina, jeje awesome
<ralsina> gatox: we have to do on the "reset password" page, the same thing with password hints you did on the setup new account page
<gatox> ralsina, ok, should i do it in this branch?
<ralsina> no, a new one
<gatox> ralsina, ok... on it
<cillo564> can ubuntu one music store use other linux distro users aswell?
<fagan> cillo564: if they have the store then sure
<cillo564> do you mean if its on example banshee , if its there installed?
<gatox> ralsina, do you know where the path of installation if being specified?
<gatox> ralsina, or i have to assume that the installer is running from there?
<fagan> cillo564: you need the plugins and the dependencies installed
<gatox> to know where the uninstall.exe is
<ralsina> gatox: the installation path is specified in the bitrock install builder
<fagan> you would have to install everything from source
<fagan> me
<ralsina> gatox: BUT check how I figure the path for the control panel? It's in the parent of that folder :-)
<gatox> ralsina, so... i don't have access to that from the ubuntuone-windows-installer
<ralsina> me
<gatox> ralsina, yes, that i was looking at
<gatox> me
<fagan> nessita dobey standup
<nessita> oh right
<nessita> me
<fagan> ill go ahead dobey can catch up
<fagan> DONE
<fagan> * a few of the bugs
<fagan> TODO
<fagan> * more bugs
<fagan> BLOCKED
<fagan> * nope
<fagan> ralsina: go
<ralsina> DONE: pushed branches, calls, made release. TODO: finish local folders branch, no-credentials branch, figure out why syncdaemon/sso only answer to the first connection :-( BLOCKED: I have a sore throat and my sinuses feel like someone punched me
<ralsina> gatox?
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Nothing new
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finishing Uninstall (almost done). Apply style to Reset Password Page. Start working on List Styles.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> nessita, go
 * nessita is writting notes
<fagan> ralsina: what do I do with bugs with patches in them?
<ralsina> fagan: you will have to ask the "owner" of the thing that is to be patched
 * ralsina owns only ubuntuone-windows-installer so life is easy
<nessita> DONE: landed branches for Bug #822688, Bug #828707, Bug #828805, Bug #828417, reviews
<nessita> TODO: reviews, bug #813073, bug #800444
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: dobey
<fagan> ralsina: I mean do I need to get them to sign the contrib agreement?
<ralsina> fagan: if the owner of the product decides it'sa good patch, and the policy of the project is contributors-only: yes
<ralsina> fagan: no point on making them sign if the patch is ot going in, for instance
<fagan> ok so nessita I have 2 bugs for you to look at
<nessita> fagan: shoot
<fagan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/824359 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/824374
<fagan> They are just small patches to fix some english
<dobey> me
<dobey> λ DONE: finished bug #817133 (waiting in source new now), finished bug #828169
<dobey> λ TODO: hack day, finish bug #828195
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<dobey> fagan: yes, they have to sign the contrib agreement; for anything
<nessita> fagan: is this user a canonical contributor?
<fagan> nessita: pretty sure not
<nessita> ok, I'll reply
<fagan> kk
<fagan> yeah I remember I had to sign it for 1 line patch to unity
<dobey> also needs to be branches with merge proposals
<dobey> but i guess nessita will say so
<nessita> dobey: yes, I'm replying with that
<fagan> nessita: there is a branch for 1 of them dont know about the other
<nessita> dobey: you seen this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~kelemeng/ubuntuone-client/bug786617/+merge/61900
<nessita> dobey: also, question, any reason this has not be re-approved? https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/fix-headers-1-6/+merge/65723
<dobey> nessita: yeah, i need to make a branch to fix the test failures on stable-1-6 also, and haven't done it yet. maybe i should do that today :)
<nessita> rye: hey there! what's the status in this MP? https://code.launchpad.net/~rye/ubuntuone-client/lucid-backport-work-lp657195/+merge/47231
<nessita> dobey: ah, is that related to ^?
<dobey> nessita: no, the lucid backport work is different
<ralsina> gatox: I am concerned about QPushButton paddings (ok, I am not, but let's say I am): http://screencast.com/t/nrOGdm0g
 * gatox looking
<gatox> ralsina, that's way i assume that control-panel doesn't have the last qss...
<gatox> ralsina, several changes has been made in the installer that should be migrated to the control panel
<ralsina> oh, ok
<gatox> ralsina, yes... confirmed... some styles are missing in the control panel....... if you and nessita let me... i would like to integrate that changes after my branch of reset password
<ralsina> gatox: no rush
<nessita> ralsina, gatox: yes, all buttons in control panel need gatox's love
<gatox> nessita, :P
<gatox> crap... i have to elevate the process in order to launch the uninstall process
<ralsina> gatox: should ask on its own
<ralsina> doesn't it?
<gatox> ralsina, no... popen fails because its need to be elevated
<gatox> ralsina, i'm looking if i can do it with ShellExecute
<nessita> ralsina: replied to your comments in MP
<nessita> ralsina: would you answer before me re-reviewing?
<ralsina> nessita: of course
<ralsina> nessita: replied, will add two more tests and get back to you
<nessita> thanks!
<nessita> ralsina, gatox: QT question: is there any way of replacing a widget's layout with another one?
<ralsina> nessita: on designer, or on runtime?
<nessita> ralsina: runtime
<ralsina> nessita: yes, but it's one of those things that usually means you are trying to do something evil :-)
<gatox> nessita, yes
<gatox> nessita, setLayout
<nessita> gatox: but if I already have a layout that thorws a warning
<nessita> I need to remove the old one first
<nessita> door bell! brb
<gatox> nessita, i don't think so... :S
<ralsina> nessita: you would have to remove all widgets from the old layout, remove the layout from the "outer" widget, set the new layout, add the widgets to the new layout
<ralsina> if you don't do it this way, where each widget will end in the new layout is undetermined, I think
<gatox> ralsina, but it's cool to add another layout or set a button with different text sizes :P
<ralsina> gatox: sometimes evil is cool ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, jeje
<gatox> ralsina, we are still using win32api in u1, don't we?
<ralsina> gatox: you mean via ctypes? Yes, there is one small place
<gatox> ralsina, no...... via import win32api
<ralsina> gatox: don't remember
<gatox> ..........please say yes...... please say yes........ jejeje
<ralsina> gatox: grep is your friend
<ralsina> what for
<ralsina> ?
<gatox> ralsina, right!
 * gatox checking
<gatox> ralsina, to elevate the process
<ralsina> ok
<ralsina> gatox: worse case I can give you a bat that elevates
<gatox> ralsina, i think i found another way too.... but it's dirtier... this is a clean call to the system apis
<ralsina> yes, agreed ShellExecute is "the right way"
<ralsina> gatox: try runnig "start c:\sdfadfadsfasdfsadf\Ubuntuone uninstaller.lnk"  :-)
<gatox> ralsina, win32api is being used in ubuntuone-client
<ralsina> gatox: yay! ;-)
<gatox> :D
 * nessita is back
<nessita> ralsina: so, what I need is that a given widget, shows a given screen in one condition, and another in another condition. I managed to do so with no problem. But later in time, this condition may vary, so I need to morph the outter widget into something else
<ralsina> nessita: is the content the same? Or is the content in the two situations completely different widgets?
<nessita> ralsina: completely different widgets
<ralsina> if it's completely different, do them separately and use a QStackWidget to flip between them
<nessita> ralsina: ah! that may be the proper solution! /me reads about the stack widget
<gatox> ralsina, +1
<ralsina> nessita: it's like a tab widget without tabs, if that makes sense ;-)
<gatox> nessita, you have QStackedLayout too
 * ralsina had not heard of QStackedLayout before
<gatox> ralsina, is very much the same thing....... but more layout oriented, not so very much tuning capabilities :P
<ralsina> gatox: yeah, seems QStackedWidget is just a wrapper around it
<nessita> ralsina: a stacked thingy is what I need!
<ralsina> nessita: glad to be of assistance!
<dobey> brb, gotta go pick up truck from dealer
<ralsina> nessita: pushed local-folders with the two suggested tests added
<nessita> great!
<ralsina> nessita, gatox: since we are all going to pycon.ar ... how do you feel about a short sprint in Junin? I am just starting to think about it
<ralsina> I think our last one was really productive
<gatox> ralsina, that would be great for me
<nessita> ralsina: sounds great!
<nessita> ralsina: I would need to make it the same week than the "semana del estudiante", so I can skip teaching duties
<ralsina> nessita: it's that week, right? 19->23 september?
<nessita> ralsina: which I'm 90% sure is the week where pycon starts: so we could have 4 days of sprint at least
<nessita> yes
<ralsina> looks like a good idea to me
<nessita> +10
<gatox> ralsina, totally agreed! :P
<nessita> ralsina: is there a better way to do this:
<nessita> self.ui.switcher.setCurrentIndex(self.ui.switcher.indexOf(self.ui.signin))
<nessita> switcher is the stackedwidget
<ralsina> nessita: only if you keep track of the indexes yourself
<nessita> right
<ralsina> like self.siginin_id = whatever.addWidget(self.ui.signin)
<ralsina> or somesuch
<nessita> right
<gatox> nessita, there is a better way!
<nessita> gatox: SHOOT
<gatox> nessita, if you know the widget (self.ui.signin)
<nessita> I do
<nessita> <rachel>I dooooooooooooooo</rachel>
<gatox> nessita, you can do self.ui.switcher.setCurrentWidget(self.ui.signin)
<gatox> nessita, and it will change the current index to where that widget is
<nessita> nice
<nessita> ralsina: while I review your branch, would you take a look to a non-ready-for-review-yet branch that uses this stacked thingy, to give me some feedback?
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<tntc> hey guys. I'm still having that playlist issue on Android (presumably because I'm still on the flakey server). Is there way to get moved to another server so I can use my U1Mobile?
<nessita> beuno: would you please? ^
<ralsina> nessita: sure, point me and I'll start reading
<beuno> tntc, there isn't, no  :(
<nessita> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/disconnect-flow. SO, having credentials, go to the DEvice tab and remove the current device. The code has the actual call to the backend commented out due to a bug in the rest method which is, atm, failing. But the code will lead you to the signin page as per design
<nessita> ralsina: then, if you really remove your credentials (go to the keyring and remove), and if you start the control panel, you will get the same page as first page
<ralsina> ok, checking
<tntc> beuno: That's a huge bummer. I mean, I have 100gb of storage, and mobile for a year, and I haven't been able to save a playlist the entire time I've had it!
<nessita> ralsina: I'm doing this since lisete was not very happy with the simpler proposal, and I can see why: closing the app is ugly, I know...
<beuno> tntc, I know, we're working hard to fix that couchdb server
<ralsina> nessita: agreed it'snot nice, and then he gets a signup button anyway :-(
<ralsina> nessita: does this impact our idea of having only the wizard as entry point for the user?
<tntc> beuno: If I canceled my account and then re-signed up, would it still be on that server?
<beuno> tntc, oh, yes, that's a way to do it, cancel your account and create a new one (with a new email address and SSO account). We can refund you for the lost months you already paid for in storage and music streaming
<beuno> joshuahoover1, ^
<tntc> beuno: I need a different e-mail address?
<nessita> ralsina: not at all, this is just a robust screen if the user goes and executes the .exe by its own, byt browsin the app programs, for exmaple
<beuno> tntc, yeah, because it's tied to SSO
<ralsina> nessita: ok, good idea
<nessita> ralsina: I still think the entry point should be the wizard
<nessita> ralsina: is for free if we do the disconnect flow
 * ralsina loves free stuff
<tntc> beuno: well, that's kind of a pain, but if it works it's worth it. what happens to my data currently synced?
<ralsina> nessita: seems to do The Right Thing (TM)
<ralsina> nessita: want me to check code?
<nessita> ralsina: not yet, is aweful and pacthy
<nessita> ralsina: you like it?
<joshuahoover1> duanedesign: can you help tntc?
 * beuno hands tntc over to duanedesign and joshuahoover 
<ralsina> nessita: let me look again with critical eyes ;-)
<nessita> please
<duanedesign> yes
<duanedesign> hello tntc
<tntc> hey duanedesign!
<tntc> wait, is there a way to just wipe my current U1 account and SSO account, and start from scratch?
<ralsina> nessita: if you mean aesthetically, of course everythng pushed into a corner is not a good idea
<ralsina> nessita: Also, the second time I tried starting it, I got stuck with the overlay showing
<tntc> beuno: joshuahoover: thanks guys!
<duanedesign> tntc: yes. You could cancel your U1 subscriptions and create a new SSO account
<tntc> duanedesign: is there a way to kill off my old SSO account, so I can use the same e-mail address?
<duanedesign> tntc: then sign up under the new SSO account
<ralsina> nessita: also "Forgot your password" below "sign in" and "cancel" is not nice
<ralsina> other than that: well, it's a login screen, functional is good.
<duanedesign> tntc: you sould use a free gmail account
<tntc> duanedesign: I currently use gmail. Are you saying I should sign up for a new gmaila account?
<tntc> gmail* rather than keeping my old one?
<tntc> I'm reluctant, but ok with that
<duanedesign> tntc: you can get your SSO account deleted but it has to be done manually, AFAIK. So it takes aawhile
<dobey> or not. meh
<tntc> duanedesign: how long is a while?
<nessita> ralsina: right, that has to be a link, and I was planning on having users being redirected to teh web site to have a password reminder
<duanedesign> tntc: i am pretty sure this is where you file a question to get the SSO account deleted https://answers.launchpad.net/canonical-identity-provider/+addquestion
<ralsina> nessita: yes, no point on doing more sso-in-u1cp than strictly needed
<nessita> yes
<tntc> duanedesign: yeah, I don't want to break that anyhow. I've set up a new e-mail address. I'll sign up with sso right now.
<duanedesign> tntc: ok great
<tntc> ok, I've got my new sso and u1 account
<tntc> duanedesign: how do we do this thing? :D
<tntc> duanedesign: there's no way to move my files over, right?
<nessita> ralsina: branch looks good, will run tests now
<ralsina> nessita: \o/
<nessita> ralsina: all green, 3 minor lint issues to fix
<nessita> added to the MP
<ralsina> nessita: cool, could you approve? I don't want to bother you again after the lint fixes
<nessita> sure!
<nessita> ralsina: done. Chipaca can review it now! :-)
<ralsina> Chipaca: ^^
<tntc> duanedesign: so I've got my new sso account, etc. how do I go about switching this around?
<nessita> gatox: you have some of the branches ready for review? (ie with the approval of ralsina?)
<ralsina> nessita: will be in a few minutes, I got derailed
<gatox> nessita, ralsina i'm finishing another branch........
 * gatox is monkey patching :P
<ralsina> nessita: other than the useless import, those were pep8-0.5-is-different-than-pep8-0.6 whitespace issues, fixed and pushed.
 * ralsina goes back to gatox's branches
<nessita> ralsina: great
<ralsina> gatox: I don't understand focus_changed
<gatox> ralsina, mmmmmmm why?
<gatox> receive from which object the focus moved to which object
<ralsina> gatox: because I don't understand what it's trying to do :-)
<gatox> ralsina, so, if now (the object who receive the focus) is password_edit, so we need to show the assistance
<gatox> ralsina, if password_edit lost the focus
<ralsina> for example: it shows the password assistance when you enter password, and it will just stay shown forever?
<gatox> we need to run the checks to see if passwords matches
<Chipaca> nessita: ralsina: link again please (sorry)?
<gatox> ralsina, or we can hide it if everything is ok...... it wasn't specified...... do you want me to add that?
<ralsina> Chipaca: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/local-folder-fixes/+merge/71857
<ralsina> gatox: what happens if the user clicks and starts typing on the password confirmation widget?
<ralsina> gatox: no, keeping it shown is ok, just asking if it was intentional
 * ralsina knows that's a very silly user
<gatox> ralsina, yes, you are right, we should check if password_edit is losing focus OR confirmation is gaining it
<gatox> in the elif part
<ralsina> yeah, other than that, I like it
<gatox> that would be the proper behavior
 * gatox fixing
<ralsina> reacting to focus changes is a pain in the butt, but hey, it's the way to do it
<ralsina> I am also not convinced that having the "refresh the captcha" label hidden until you try to type it is a good idea. If it's unreadable, you will not try to type it, and never see that you can refresh it.
<gatox> ralsina, ok..... i will leave it on
<ralsina> gatox: cool.
<ralsina> nessita: I did approve https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/improve-EnhancedLineEdit/+merge/72064
<nessita> ralsina: ack, looking
<nessita> gatox: teeeeessssstsssss :-)
<nessita> gatox: we would like to cover the foillowing:
 * gatox reading...
<nessita> show_button behaves in a given way (if the string is valid, X buttons is visible, Y is not, otherwise, X button is not visible, Y is)
<nessita> or label*
<nessita> gatox: and you may wanna assert over some of the things you're setting to self.clear_label, the most important ones
<nessita> by important I mean those that are key pieces to the user experience
<gatox> nessita, ok... copy that! :P
<nessita> such as setProperty("lineEditWarning", True)
<nessita> but the margin is not required to be tested
<nessita> makes sense?
<gatox> nessita, yes!
<nessita> :-)
<gatox> nessita, on it
<ralsina> nessita: are we adding tests to existing code, too? I thought we weren't which is why I didn't ask for those
<nessita> ralsina: not to existent code but yes to code it was there and we're changing
<nessita> ralsina: so, "no line of code we add/modify should end up untested"
<ralsina> nessita: ok
<gatox> ralsina, this branch is ready with the changes in focus_changed: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/setupaccount-form-behavior/+merge/71937
<gatox> ralsina, nessita also i have this branch ready for review: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/uninstall/+merge/72209
<ralsina> gatox: that last ons is for after lunch, I think
 * gatox now is fixing sso branch
<ralsina> gatox: you should add tests that after __init__ the signals are connected, to prevent regressions
<gatox> ralsina, ok..... fixing.....
<ralsina> gatox: there are FakeSignal classes that should make that one boring and easy (or maybe they are in my local_folders branch)
<ralsina> gatox: same about the visibility of things after __init__. You could do one test for all those asserts
<ralsina> other than that, the assistance methods already have tests, you added for focus_changed, I think we would be covered
<ralsina> And, having used my inner nessita, I go make me a sandwich
<nessita> :-)
 * gatox is shaking
<fagan> ralsina: do you need an exorcist for that inner nessita?
<ralsina> fagan: I think the sandwich will be enough!
<ralsina> it has HAM in it
<fagan> ralsina: radios are not very nutritious
 * fagan is king of bad jokes
<fagan> ralsina: is next week my last week?
 * fagan was wondering 
<ralsina> fagan: beats me!
<ralsina> fagan: I'll ask!
<fagan> ralsina: Ill have a check im pretty sure it is
<fagan> ralsina: 26th of august is my end date
<fagan> Anyway see you all on monday
<dobey> back
<ralsina> I am not feeling all that well (sore throat+sinusitis) I am going to take a short break, will be back in 90 minutes or so
<dobey> ralsina: weren't you reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-installer/learn-more/+merge/72086 yesterday btw? :)
<ralsina> dobey: yes I was
<dobey> ralsina: there's no review on it :P
<ralsina> I probably didn't finish it though
<dobey> feel better anyway
<dobey> maybe some fernet (or cough syrup) will help
<ralsina> dobey: gave you a +1, I had tried running it and it worked, and code looks simple enough
<dobey> thanks!
<nessita> ralsina, gatox: is there a way to define relative sizes in the qss? like "80%" of the default size
<nessita> or something similar
<ralsina> nessita: you can specify % and is relative to the parent
<nessita> nice!
<ralsina> works for widths and heights, not for fonts. I think.
<nessita> something like:L
<nessita> oh
<gatox> ralsina, yes, not for fonts
<nessita> I need to set a font to be smaller than the parent's
<nessita> the only way is using a fixed size in px? :-/
<ralsina> nessita: you could use something like 0.8em
<ralsina> I am not sure if that works, but it's legal
<ralsina> font-size is defined as Number (px | pt | em | ex)
<nessita>     232 QLabel#email_label {
<nessita>     233     font-size: 0.5em;
<nessita>     234 }   <- that is correct syntax, right?
<ralsina> right
<nessita> if so, no, it does not work
<ralsina> just to be sure you got the selectors and the rest right, something silly like 80px works?
<nessita> yes
<ralsina> and something sily like 50em doesn't?
<nessita> nopes
<ralsina> in that case it's an "I don't know" :-(
<ralsina> You can do it in code
<nessita> is ok :-)
<nessita> ralsina: I think I prefer fixed font size before doing it in the code
<ralsina> we could use a templated CSS (yeah, right)
<ralsina> ok, I'm off to see if I can clear my head :-(
<gatox> nessita, i added test to my sso branch........ i don't want to brag.... but i think you are going to be very happy jejeje https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/improve-EnhancedLineEdit/+merge/72064
<nessita> gatox: looking!
<nessita> gatox: no need to add this:
<nessita> 82+    def setUp(self):
<nessita> 83+        """Set tests."""
<gatox> nessita, i forgot some docstrings
<nessita> you always should call the parent class with super(), but since you are not doing any specific setup, just remove the method
<gatox> nessita, ok
<gatox> nessita, i'm fixing missing docstrings
<gatox> nessita, docstrings added
<gatox> nessita, and method removed
<nessita> gatox: ubuntu_sso/qt/tests/test_enchanced_line_edit.py:
<nessita>     71:  [C0301] Line too long (80/79)
<gatox> nessita, ok
<gatox> nessita, done
<nessita> gatox: what cursor is 0?
<gatox> arrow
<nessita> gatox: I just used this for a widget in the control panel:
<nessita>      36         self.setCursor(QtCore.Qt.PointingHandCursor)
<nessita> can you do that with the arrow cursor?
<gatox> nessita, ok
<nessita> otherwise looking at 0 is kind of confusing
<nessita> gatox: though i haven't  checked yet if that works on windows...
<gatox> nessita, yes, it will work, it's the same
<nessita> it should, maybe we need to create the QCursor as well
<nessita> gatox: so, instead of 0 I would advice using QtCore.Qt.ArrowCursor
<gatox> nessita, yes, i'm changing that
<nessita> gatox: I'm approving after that
<gatox> nessita, done
<gatox> ralsina, ping
<nessita> ok, I gotta grab some lunch and leave to the uni
<nessita> feel free to email me anything that you need
<nessita> have a great weekned weekend everyone!
<gatox> ralsina, are you there'
<gatox> ?
 * dobey not feeling so great today either
<gatox_> ralsina, my branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/setupaccount-form-behavior/+merge/71937 is ready, all the tests has been added
 * gatox_ needs to restart
<tntc> duanedesign: same problem. can't save playlists. network error.
<tntc> even on the new account. did it just get created on the same broken server?
 * ralsina is (sort of) back
<tntc> yeah, so that server with broken couchdb, are you guys still adding users to that? because my new account has the same problem as the old one. can't save playlists.
<tntc> so I'm a little irked.
<ralsina> tntc: I am really sorry to hear of all your problems. Let me see if I can still find someone who can help you.
<tntc> thanks ralsinaa
<tntc> sorry, that last "a" was supposed to be an !. imm on my cell phone.
<ralsina> no problem :-)
<tntc> on the plus side, the music controls on my headset work great with u1m
<ralsina> tntc: I can't get a hold of anyone right now
<ralsina> tntc: I will mail them to make sure they look at it first thing moday morning
<ralsina> and again, I'm really sorry about the troubles
<tntc> this would bother me less if I hadn't just moved all my subscriptions to the other account under the impression that it would work. can we at least revert that change in the mean time?
<ralsina> tntc: sorry, I am on the desktop development group, I have n server access
<ralsina> tntc: just got a response from the server-side manager, the persons to fix this are in Europe and it's late already, but they will be able to look at what happened very early monday morning
<tntc> I'm really frustrated. I have never managed to save a playlist the entire time I've had U1M.
<tntc> ralsina: do they think a solution will be found, or do they think I'm stuck?
<ralsina> tntc: I am sure we can find a solution
<tntc> ralsina: has any progress been made on the malfunctioning couchdb?
<tntc> what time should I be here on monday?
<ralsina> tntc: I am thinking 1PM UTC should be a good time
<tntc> ok. I'll be here!
<ralsina> I'm off. Can't code crap because of the sinuses :-(
<ralsina> I'll try to make a release late tonight, or maybe on sunday
<dobey> have a good weekend people
#ubuntuone 2011-08-20
<karni> Good night #ubuntuone!
<thechef> I set up Ubuntu One a few times on my computer now, but now I suddenly don't know anymore how it works. I go to Preferences -> Ubuntu One and there is no way to enter my credentials.
<thechef> I have Ubuntu 10.04
<thechef> I can't add my computer to my Ubuntu One account, because telling the computer locally to connect does nothing but grey out the button and the setup instruction don't match to the behaviour of the ubuntu one website nor the behaviour of my computer. There is no way to set it up.
<thechef> maybe the procedure is buggy got deadlocked somewhere in the background and can't be reverted until the related processes/daemons are killed, mmh.. I will just reboot instead of following the cleanup instructions. I guess that's fine too.
<duanedes1gn> thechef: hello
<duanedes1gn> thechef: can you try running this command in a Terminal and let me know what it says:   u1sdtool -s
<duanedes1gn> tntc: it looks like you are not on the broken server..AFAIK
<jo-erlend> What do I need to do in order to replace Ubuntu One couchdb-sync with my own server?
<jo-erlend> I'm writing some applications to make use of Ubuntu One, but I haven't been able to test it for many months now. So I need to fool Ubuntu One into using a working couchdb server so that I can test and demonstrate it.
<kerouac__> i can't issue tokens ( https://one.ubuntu.com/developer/account_admin/issue_tokens/cloud/#get_httpsoneubuntucomoauthsso-finished-so-get-tokensemail-address ) have anybody succeeded with this and is willing to try to ghelp me?
<kerouac__> my provided heade looks like this: {'Authorization': 'OAuth realm="", oauth_nonce="98561566", oauth_timestamp="1313729597", oauth_consumer_key="*secret*", oauth_signature_method="HMAC-SHA1", oauth_version="1.0", oauth_token="*secret*", oauth_signature="*secret*"'} anybody spot anything wrong?
<kerouac__> ping fagan
<duanedesign> kerouac__: if you come back on Monday their will be more developers around to help you with that.
<kerouac__> duanedesign: thanks for the tip.
<karni> duanedesign: pingses
#ubuntuone 2011-08-21
<karni> What's good #ubuntuone :)
<karni> I guess it's all good, but it's Sunday, so people are not hanging out here =D
#ubuntuone 2012-08-13
<dpm> hey all, good morning!
<dpm> I bought a bunch of songs on the U1 store in Rhythmbox last night. Some of them were downloaded with a size of 0 bytes, and are obviously unplayable. Is there a way to retrigger the downloads? Or else, how can I fix this?
<mandel> dpm, hm.. I've heard about a similar problem..
<dpm> mandel, do you know whether the downloads can be retriggered, or the best person I should talk to?
<mandel> dpm, how big is you u1account?
<mandel> dpm, one possible way, although is brute force, would be to stop syncdaemon, then remove the metadata and de 0byte files and then start it again
<mandel> dpm, but wait and we can talk with rye
<mandel> dpm, he is the persona that is good at this type of weird problems
<dpm> mandel, thanks. Yeah, I've got about 30GB on my account, and I'm on a relatively slow connection, so I'd rather prefer avoiding re-syncing everything for just 4 or 5 songs :)
<mandel> dpm, if you just delete the bad songs and not the rest it wont have to download it, it will check that you have files in the machine compare the hashes and not download them
<mandel> dpm, but before that deleting the metadata
<mandel> dpm, let me see if there is a more obvious way to do it..
<dpm> ok, thanks mandel!
<mandel> dpm, no problem, I might take a little to get back to you, I just got back from holidays and I'm dealing with a crazy inbox :-/
<dpm> mandel, no worries, did you have a good holiday?
<mandel> dpm, yes, going to mallorca is always great :)
<dpm> ah, back home, right? Nice :)
<mandel> dpm, yes, it was great, maybe too short hehe
<dpm> :)
<rye> dpm: i joined a bit late..
<dpm> rye, no worries, there's no rush
<rye> dpm: so, can you PM me your e-mail so that I look your account up and ask the vendor to process the refund for these broken songs
<dpm> rye, sure, but is there no way to re-download the songs? If possible, I'd prefer that over a refund
<brendand> anyone know why the files client is crashing on iOS 5?
<mandel> brendand, the developers that know about the ios app are in the usa, you will have to wait a little longer to get their help
<gatox> good morning!
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<gatox> mandel, hi!
<mandel> gatox, have I missed anything interesting these days?
<gatox> mandel, yes, you were fired..... nobody told you?
<gatox> jeje
<gatox> mandel, mmmmm let me think
<mandel> gatox, I still get the email.. so I guess I still have the bad part of the work ;)
<gatox> mandel, things are moving into the python3 direction..... and we have feature freeze on the 24th
<mandel> gatox, ok, and mac, any news?
<gatox> mandel, mmm nothing new as far as i remember
<gatox> mandel, i have the feeling that you want to do a review :P please: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/menu-status-actions/+merge/119170
<mandel> gatox, sure!
<gatox> alecu, PING.... (when you are here please!!)
<mandel> gatox, in line 103 of the diff, what happens if the backed does not have the backend methods, should you be adding None as the default result to avoid the attr error?
<gatox> mandel, later i do: if self._backend_method is not None:
<gatox> mandel, or what do you mean?
<mandel> gatox, no, that is not the problem, if you do self._backend_method = getattr(self.backend, data['backend_method']) and data['backend_method'] is 'paquito' and there is not method no attr named paquito you will get a AttributeError
<gatox> ah yes
<mandel> gatox, you should do getattr(self.backend, data['backend_method'], None) so that if the method is not there you get None :)
<gatox> ahhhhh roger that
<mandel> gatox, adding it to a comment so that we have history of the review :)
<gatox> mandel, fixed
<mandel> ack
<mandel> gatox, when running the tests, do you get lots of tray icons?
<gatox> nop
<gatox> linux, windows?
<gatox> ahhhhh yes
<gatox> didn't notice that before
<gatox> but they get close at the end
<mandel> gatox, yes, is no a major pita
<mandel> gatox, probably means that the code that does the x11 buffering does not do it for the tray icon
<mandel> gatox, also I added a comment, I'm getting a lint issue in P
<gatox> mandel, no....... the lint issue is because you didnn't read the description :P
<mandel> gatox, uh, there is code in u1client too.. ok
<mandel> gatox, other question, what is happening here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1144725/
<mandel> gatox, icon is never going to be none unless  QtGui.QIcon() returns None, is that possible?
<gatox> ahh right.... that is something that ended that way because of some previous code i was doing
<gatox> the right way is: if icon_name is not None
<gatox> mandel, pushed
<mandel> gatox, awesome, one last question, is you do QLabel.setText(None) what happens, it works ok, right?
<gatox> yes
<mandel> ok
<gatox> because it takes the none as the parent arg
<gatox> but we are assigning the parent later always anyway
<mandel> ok
<mandel> approving then
<mandel> gatox, I'm off to go for lunch, will take a little longer since I have not food at home after the holidays..
<gatox> mandel, hehe ok
<gatox> mandel, don't go to eat sushi please :P
<ralsina_> good morning!
<gatox> ralsina_, hi
<thisfred> ralsina_, buenos! I have added the itemClicked handler and pushed, that works great
<ralsina_> thisfred: cool, I'll take a look ASAP
<thisfred> thx!
<ralsina_> thisfred: +1
<thisfred> gracias
<dobey> hmm
<gatox> ralsina_, already file the swap from october 8 to december 28 correctly...
<ralsina_> gatox: awesome
 * mandel back
<mandel> ralsina_, 1-1 when ever you please, AFAIK we have it today :)
<mandel> dobey, may I have a re-review for: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon/long-domain-socket/+merge/116269
<dobey> mandel: you didn't fix my issue :)
<dobey> oh
<mandel> dobey, there is not just constant present in darwin
<dobey> i meant the path == NULL
<dobey> overlooked that comment, sorry :)
<mandel> dobey, no problem, I do that all the time :)
<mandel> dobey, I'm not the one that should ever complain about not reading comments or typos :P
<dobey> heh
<dobey> anyway, gave it +1 now
<mandel> thx!
<mandel> alecu, gatox, ralsina_, briancurtin, you guys noticed that the windows port is broken on jenkins as from friday?
<gatox> mandel, nop
<ralsina_> mandel: noticed very late on friday
<mandel> :(
<mandel> I wonder what happened..
<brendand> has anyone had problems with the iOS files application recently?
<brendand> for me i open it and it crashes after a few seconds
<mandel> urbanape, ^
<mandel> brendand, urbanape can give you a hand with it
<urbanape> brendand: hi, here to help
<urbanape> Do you have the latest version from the App Store?
<brendand> urbanape, yep. first thing i did was to uninstall and reinstall
<dobey> doh; have to remember to call and arrange shipping for this thing today
<urbanape> brendand: do you have a Mac or Windows machine running iTunes? We have yet to add some in-app diagnostics so we can pull crash logs directly.
<brendand> urbanape, yeah give me a few minutes. i'll ping back when i'm ready
<urbanape> thanks
<alecu> hello, all!
<dobey> holas alecu
<gatox> alecu, hi!!!! i was waiting for you!!!!
<mandel> alecu, buenas!
<gatox> alecu, could you please re-review this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/ipcmenu
<gatox> alecu, this one is avoiding my u1-cp  branches to land cause of lint issues
<gatox> that depends on that branch
<ralsina_> alecu: you missed a call. Don't worry too much though.
<alecu> ralsina_: ouch. I had to run some errands downtown, and it took a loong while to get there and back. :-(
<alecu> ralsina_: sorry all
<ralsina_> alecu: like I said, no problem, really
<alecu> gatox: small needs fixing
<gatox> alecu, ack
<brendand> urbanape, i'm ready to go. sorry it took a while
<ralsina> alecu: so, bad news about the windows build testing from elopio, it looks like we still have some bits that don't use the proxy
<urbanape> brendand: that's okay. Do you normally sync your phone to this iTunes?
<alecu> ralsina: ugh
<ralsina> alecu: my exact guttural noise
<alecu> ralsina: is there a mail about that?
<ralsina> alecu: yes, you are probably not on it, let me forward
<ralsina> alecu: sent
<alecu> thanks
<brendand> urbanape, yeah
<urbanape> okay, if you have time, go ahead and sync it with iTunes now (unless it did automatically when you connected it)
<ralsina> alecu, dobey, gatox, mmcc, thisfred, briancurtin, mandel: standup in 7'
<mandel> ack
<gatox> ack
<thisfred> yak
<briancurtin> i'll be there
<gatox> me
<dobey> me
<thisfred> me
<briancurtin> me
<ralsina> me
<dobey> mandel, alecu:
<mandel> me
<alecu> me
<mandel> mmcc seems not to be here
<dobey> ralsina: you mentioned mmcc, but he's not here (on holiday today)
<dobey> mandel: right, he's on holiday today
<dobey> gatox: go?
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Fixed u1-client menu branch. Propose a couple of branches for u1-cp menu feature. Finishing another one.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish with u1-cp menu branches. Propose a branch for macfsevents in github.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> dobey, go
<dobey> DONE: reviews, proposed u1db in universe
<dobey> TODO: poke about u1db package, rush to get everything done for feature freeze, reorg to drop ubuntuone-installer for good, SRUs for lucid/natty/oneiric
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<dobey> thisfred: go
<ralsina> forgot about mmcc's day off
<ralsina> THISFRED! ;-)
<thisfred> DONE: conflict resolution in cosas TODO: u1db documentation. Lots of it. BLOCKED: no NEXT: dobey
<briancurtin> DONE: holiday
<briancurtin> TODO: catch up with a few comments on thursday's last Python 3 merge proposals, start actually running SSO on Python 3
<briancurtin> NEXT: ralsina
<ralsina> DONE: 1-1s, canonicaladmin, reviews, helped around, some bug triaging, extra dash call, misc. TODO: tech leads, reviews, fix a bug hopefully BLOCKED: no  NEXT mandel
<mandel> DONE: Holidays. Catched up with email after days off. Reviews. Upgraded to montain lion. Cry because Xocde 4.4 set all the project targets to 10.8 (stupid apple!!)
<mandel> TODO: Fix the state of the daemon project after update. Go after people for reviews. 1-1 with ralsina. Is my review day.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no (although considering no to use getoptlong for testability reasons).
<mandel> alecu, please
<alecu> DONE: small vacation at Gualeguaychú
<alecu> TODO: catch up with mail, help briancurtin get sso running on py3
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> ralsina, 1-1 now before you have other meetings?
<ralsina> alecu: tech leads is now
<ralsina> mandel: I am busy for about 1 hour
<mandel> ralsina, ping me when done I should still be here :)
<ralsina> mandel: thanks
<mandel> ralsina, no problem :)
<brendand> urbanape, it's all synced
<urbanape> okay, is this Mac or Windows?
<briancurtin> alecu: for that py3-callable branch, you're totally right. as for the branch, should i reject the MP and then set the branch status to abandoned...or just delete the branch all together?
<brendand> urbanape, to be exact a windows xp vm
<urbanape> brendand: You can use this document to find the pertinent crash logs: http://aplus.rs/apple/how-to-find-crash-logs-for-iphone-applications-on-mac-vista-and-xp/
<urbanape> if you can zip those up and send them to me (zachery.bir@canonical.com), I'll take a look, thanks!
<alecu> briancurtin: rejected+abandoned for this sounds right, since it serves as a reminder of what bits we should be changing (or not) next cycle when we port the other u1 projects.
<briancurtin> cool, done
<gatox> alecu, this branch is fixed: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/ipcmenu/+merge/118621
<gatox> alecu, and i also have 2 more branches for review..... i don't know if you want to review them, or do you prefer that i ask someone else...
<alecu> gatox: I'm otp right now... you don't mind if I review them later, right?
<alecu> gatox: try forcing mandel to do them, since he's back from vacations, and he loves doing reviews!
<gatox> alecu, no..... if you want i can ask someone else for the control panel branches... the important one for me is the u1-client that is blocking the others
<ralsina> alecu, gatox: and it's his review day ;-)
<mandel> and is my review day.. although I don't love them alecu
<gatox> ralsina, if you have a moment (mandel already review that one): https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/menu-status-actions/+merge/119170
<alecu> oh, this reminds me I should find some way to send money to mandel, so he can get me the "game of thrones board game" when he comes for pycon!!!!!
<ralsina> gatox: not immediately, but in a while
<mandel> alecu, haha I need to ask for a place to stay :P
<gatox> ralsina, yes, no problem! thankx
<alecu> mandel: but we love you!
<gatox> thanks
<urbanape> brendand: received. I'll let you know
<mandel> gatox, any review do send them my way :)
<ralsina> mandel: I would offer you my couch, but I live right across the universe from pycon
<alecu> mandel: I have rented the flat with cold water you used last time... I'll try to find some other place, though!
<urbanape> brendand: you said it crashes immediately on launch?
<gatox> mandel, i have this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/menu-desktop-services-actions/+merge/119370 but i was expecting for launchpad to end updating the diff to review it myself first
<brendand> urbanape, no
<mandel> ralsina, hehe worst case scenario I can take the sofa :)
<urbanape> pauses for about 10 seconds and then crashes?
<mandel> alecu, don't worry too much hehe
<ralsina> mandel: mi casa es tu casa
<dobey> mandel: i hope he has insurance
<brendand> urbanape, yes
<gatox> mandel, you can stay here..... but you will need to take a flight everyday :P
<mandel> dobey, I'm not that badly behaved!
<mandel> gatox, thx for the offer.. but I pass :P
<urbanape> brendand: I'm assuming you enabled auto-upload, yeah?
<gatox> mandel, jeje
<brendand> urbanape, yes
<urbanape> it's probably consuming too much time trying to walk your camera roll (guessing you have over 1,000 items in the camera roll?)
<brendand> 520
<urbanape> what device?
<brendand> 4s
<urbanape> that's really weird.
<urbanape> 520 is nothing. I have 5,000 items in my camera roll, and don't get the 10s crash. Lemme think on it.
<ralsina> mandel: there's a bunch of cheap places in airbnb
<mandel> ralsina, it should not be a huge problem, is a matter of looking :)
<dobey> alecu: for bug #1032336 i'm wondering how much of the code i need to write tests for. for example, having tests for the OptionParser class, I wonder if the derived classes which simply define options to use, actually need a test for exery single option? and i'm kind of curious as to what the best way to test the test runners whil running the tests with the test runners, would be exactly :)
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1032336 in ubuntuone-dev-tools "New options parsing needs more test coverage" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1032336
<gatox> mandel, just in case, i've made some changes in the docstrings of this brnach: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/menu-desktop-services-actions/+merge/119370
<gatox> now is up to date
<mandel> ok
 * gatox lunch/
<mandel> gatox_lunch, how do you feel about this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1145069/
<mandel> I'm just very lazy
<gatox_lunch> mandel, mmmm i can be wrong... but for me... that adds more confusion than clarity to the code
<mandel> gatox_lunch, I prefer it, but is a personal thing, I don't like lots of line that are exactly the same is more error prone for me
<mandel> gatox_lunch, with the loop way I know I have to make sure the couples are right, in the other I have to read all the call to do it, but again, is a personal thing
<ralsina> mandel: mumble?
<mandel> ralsina, sure
<rye> mandel: bug #1036270 goes to?..
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1036270 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client "[nightlies] SSL errors crash ubuntu-sso-client" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1036270
<mandel> rye, no idea, desktop+ and we will sort it out later
<dobey> ok, i'm off to get lunch. bbiab
<mandel> gatox_lunch, review done, some needs fixing there
<ralsina> gatox_lunch: +1 on menu-status-actions
<mandel> gatox_lunch, looks like there is some code duplication, because I already mentioned those errors, right?
<czajkowski> mandel: boo :)
<mandel> czajkowski, lol
<mandel> gatox_lunch, if it is the same code I think a base class sounds like a logical thing to do
<ralsina> lunch time for me.
<gatox> mandel, checking....
<gatox> mandel, it wasn't code duplication..... i forgot to merge with that branch after the changes
<gatox> done
<gatox> checking the other comments
<mandel> gatox, the removal of the inlineCallbacks makes sense, right?
<gatox> mandel, i thought that i remove that tests.... (i need to learn bzr pipeline)..... that test shouldn't be there
<gatox> is not doing anything useful
<mandel> gatox, is that an older pipe?
<chaselivingston> Hi folks, just wanted to introduce myself. I'm the new support person for U1, getting acclimated and introduced to the community as much as I can
<mandel> gatox, did you do a pump so that changes from earlier branches are push to later ones?
<gatox> mandel, the problem is that is not a pipe..... i'm doing independent branches
<mandel> gatox, ah, then I cannot help you :)
<mandel> chaselivingston, hola, bienvenido! (that is welcome to the land of the spanish speakers :P )
<chaselivingston> mandel: Thanks!
<gatox> mandel, ok.... everything is fixed now..... except the "personal thing".... maybe we can ask alecu for his opinion.... but i personally prefer to leave it as it is... i think is more clear and easier to check looking at the code that everything is properly connected, etc
<mandel> gatox, so we need a third vote :)
<gatox> mandel, or maybe ralsina if alecu is busy
<gatox> i don't want to get block for that
<gatox> the rest of the changes are already pushed
<mandel> gatox, or briancurtin2 I'm sure he writes more pythonic code than we do :)
<gatox> mandel, yes, but i was thinking from the ui eye too
<gatox> to see the code and identify stuff
<mandel> briancurtin2, can you look at the last part of my needs fixing: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/menu-desktop-services-actions/+merge/119370 and vote :)
<briancurtin2> mandel: sure
<mandel> gatox, well, the problem I have with that is since I'm a little dislexic I wont see an error at all when there are some many char repeated in the lines :P
<alecu> gatox: what is the "personal thing" you mentioned? I'm lacking context!
<alecu> chaselivingston: hey, welcome to the team!
<gatox> alecu, here: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/menu-desktop-services-actions/+merge/119370
<mandel> alecu, last comment from me here:  https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/menu-desktop-services-actions/+merge/119370
<mandel> alecu, I prefer the loop because my eyes go nuts when I see that much text and I assume that everything is ok
<gatox> alecu, sorry for being annoying..... but when you have a moment, please review this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/ipcmenu/+merge/118621  is blocking me 3 branches
<alecu> gatox, mandel: Both ways look readable. I like the first one more, because I like "data as code"; but it's more verbose, so I really don't have an opinion.
<alecu> gatox: yes, I reviewed that other branch... three hours ago! I'll get to re-review it soon, have some patience!!!! :-)
<mandel> alecu, gatox I won't block for that, so +1. did you check why is there duplicated code gatox ?
<gatox> alecu, jeje ok, sorry
<gatox> mandel, it wasn't duplicated..... i forgot to merge with the previous branch..... already done
<mandel> gatox, ok :)
<mandel> then, EOD here, is to hot and madrid is empty
<gatox> mandel, ok..... bye mandel!
<mandel> ralsina, have fun with the spaniard, he seems weak :P
<chaselivingston> alecu: Thanks!
<dobey> alecu: hey. did you see my question earlier re: dev-tools tests?
<alecu> dobey: oh, I'm looking now, sorry.
<dobey> alecu: no worries. thanks
 * briancurtin lunch
<ralsina> alecu SMSd me that his internet is down
<ralsina> unless he's back of course ;-)
<dobey> i guess that's why he hasn't said anything else to me :P
<dobey> hrmm
<ralsina> briancurtin: I am really undecided about whether we should release 3.0.2b or not
<ralsina> briancurtin: it doesn't fix syncing but it does make u1cp work behind a proxy :-/
<briancurtin> ralsina: i don't know nearly enough about proxies to know if that's good enough for what people want out of it. sounds like it's probably not good
<ralsina> briancurtin: yep, and it triggers a big download for everyone
<ralsina> briancurtin: please kill the RT :-(
<ralsina> joshuahoover: we are not going to release 3.0.2b will try to do a real bugfix and do a real release then
<joshuahoover> ralsina: ok, can you update the rt ticket then?
<briancurtin> i'm commenting now
<ralsina> joshuahoover: asked briancurtin to do it
<dobey> briancurtin, ralsina: what are the remaining issues that we need to get in for doing a 3.0.3 release? next monday is 3.99.x release day btw, as feature freeze is next week
<joshuahoover> ralsina: does he have someone he get ask to do it so we can get a giant chain of "delegation" going? ;)
<ralsina> joshuahoover: I think he has a dog :-)
<joshuahoover> ralsina: perfect!
<ralsina> dobey, joshuahoover, gatox: we are going to need a FFE for the "publish files" tab.
<ralsina> and perhaps one for the sync menu stuff in some form or another
<dobey> we have a publish files tab?
<ralsina> dobey: we have a design for one, and it's easy-ish to do
<dobey> sweet
<ralsina> dobey: and solves the classic "what files am I sharing?" issue
<dobey> then we can just remove the nautilus extension
<ralsina> dobey: that's the secret plan
<dobey> and nautilus
<ralsina> dobey: tell noone
<dobey> ralsina: i've been trying to get rid of the file 'manager' for years :)
<ralsina> dobey: I like the new ideas for Nautilus in Gnome 3 quite a bit
<ralsina> dobey: specially concepts like "make it useful by default"
<dobey> also, i am sad that there has been no time to deal with that stuff :-/
<ralsina> yeah
<ralsina> but then again, we declared it a rewrite candidate for two cycles already :-(
<dobey> ralsina: eh, i think maybe you misunderstand the designs for 'files' in gnome 3. 'files' is not nautilus, though it might start out based on the nautilus code
<ralsina> dobey: trust you on that
<dobey> yeah; and i'm quickly wanting to move it to 'DIAF candidate'
<ralsina> dobey: anyway, maybe we can try to set aside some time for that rewrite *early* in next cycle, but considering the fluidity of the nautilus-in-ubuntu situation...
<dobey> well, we need to rewrite the libsyncdaemon part, even if we just end up dropping the nautilus extension. we *do* need some stuff for music store and other things
<ralsina> yes
<dobey> maybe i should try to move the assets today
<alecu> hello, I'm back.
<alecu> dobey: sorry I didn't reply;
<dobey> alecu: welcome back to the land of the living!
<dobey> or... zombie!
<alecu> dobey: so, I see your point now. Most of the code that would make a lot of sense to be tested was in TestRunner and got moved to BaseTestRunner
<alecu> lol
<alecu> dobey: did you end up watching some of the "Plaga Zombie" films? :P
<dobey> i haven't actually watched it yet. was having trouble with totem/handbrake picking the right language
<dobey> it kept wanting to play the commentary track for some reason :(
<alecu> dobey: so, most of the code that could use some tests was just moved (say, _collect_tests, or get_suite).
<alecu> dobey: I think we should retitle the bug to affect those functions needing tests, while lowering the bug priority, since it's code that afaik works fine.
<dobey> alecu: well, i do agree the OptionsParser code needs tested. and i have tests for that in a branch
<alecu> dobey: awesome then. Should I invalidate this bug then?
<dobey> it is new code, and i've already found/fixed one issue in it last week
<alecu> gatox: approved.
<dobey> alecu: well, this branch fixes that bug, so i don't think so
<gatox> alecu, awesome!!!!
 * gatox starts landing branches
<gatox> briancurtin, do you have time for a review?
<briancurtin> gatox: sure, where at?
<dobey> alecu: should i just propose that, and not try to write a complex series of tunnels to test the old code that we've been using for years any more than we are testing it by actually running thet tests?
<gatox> briancurtin, thx..... here: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/menu-desktop-services-actions/+merge/119370
<gatox> eod here!! see you tomorrow people!
<dobey> alecu: lose the internets again? :)
<alecu> @ping
<briancurtin> pong
<alecu> dobey: yes, my isp is acting strangely, yet again.
<alecu> briancurtin: @thanks!
<alecu> dobey: again: "test by running" is a non-starter to me :-)
<alecu> dobey: I agree we have more interesting bits to build than tests for existing code, so yes: propose what you have and don't worry about complex series of twisty passages.
<dobey> ok, yeah
<dobey> trying to load a test suite, within a test, is not working out so well :(
<dobey> alecu, ralsina: if you could, https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-dev-tools/runner-tests/+merge/119436
<ralsina> dobey: looking
<ralsina> dobey: I'll have it tomorrow, I am EODing very soon
<dobey> alright, i'm off as well. later all
#ubuntuone 2012-08-14
<mandel> morning all!
<rye> mornings
<rye> mandel: do you happen to have some code snippet that performs the same SSL verification as the SSO using Qt libraries?
<mandel> rye, yes, give me a sec
<mandel> rye, try with this: lp:~alecu/+junk/qt-ssl-error
<mandel> gatox, buenos dias!
<gatox> mandel, buenas
<rye> erm
<rye> mandel: are we using qt4reactor in precise?
<rye> mandel: i see import qt4reactor in proxy dialog but found that my machine has no python-qt4reactor package installed at all
<mandel> hm.. no, there we use the qt main loop
<rye> mandel: ah
<rye> mandel: but proxy dialog?
<mandel> rye, we should not, let me check
<mandel> rye, which file are you exactly looking at?
<rye> mandel: ah, if platform is win32, ok
<mandel> rye, :)
<mandel> lunch time here :)
 * mandel lunch
<gatox> brb.... need to do some errands
<thisfred> ralsina, could use a small review of https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/u1db/colored-squares/+merge/119376 por favor (we decided to not make the tag colors be the background color for the whole row, to increase readability, and reduce angry fruit salad, as aquarius puts it)
<thisfred> with thanks to rodney for the solution :)
<dobey> heh
<alecu> morning all!
<thisfred> beunos días alecu
<alecu> damn, he's even putting the accents over the I's. We'll have to invite him to #ar soon...
<thisfred> alecu, unless #es makes me a better offer :P
<alecu> :-)
<thisfred> I was going very fast for a while, and then I hit the past tense, and now I slowed down considerably, since it gets a little more irregular there
<ralsina> thisfred: will look!
<thisfred> muchas gracias
<ralsina> thisfred: noone cares about the past,even if it's tense
<gatox> alecu, i have a u1-cp branch that keeps bouncing because of a lint issue that it says that a u1-client class doesn't has a"sync_menu" attribute.... but the u1-client branch that adds that already merge yesterday..... do you know what might be happening?
<ralsina> thisfred: also, one way to reduce angry fruit salad is to use a pastel color palette
<thisfred> ralsina, which is what I tried to do, but not to aquarius' liking
<alecu> gatox: try branching trunk, and then merging that branch. And see if lint complains.
<ralsina> thisfred: fair enough
<ralsina> thisfred: BTW, pastel in spanish means pie. Just to avoid further confusion ;-)
<dobey> gatox: merged != installed
<gatox> dobey, ahhhhhhh that's the problem then!
<gatox> dobey, is that going to take a lot?
<dobey> gatox: should have happened automagically really. not sure why it isn't. not that familiar with jenkins/puppet oddities
<gatox> ok..... i'll wait
<dobey> gatox: it's updated now, so should work
<gatox> trying again...
<ralsina> thisfred: can I ask you to do something that is really not branch-related?
<thisfred> ralsina, claro
<ralsina> thisfred: please get rid of simplejson or at least try to import json first, since it's in the stdlib
<dobey> we need to get rid of simplejson
<ralsina> dobey: yes
<thisfred> ralsina, I have tried to do so, but to great resistance, since jam bookmarked them, and simplejson was still faster
<ralsina> dobey: but eliot promised to do a branch himself in the bug we have for that
<ralsina> thisfred: hmmmmm
<thisfred> ehm
<thisfred> benchmarked
<ralsina> thisfred: understood as that :-)
<dobey> ralsina: eliot?
<ralsina> dobey: it's early ;-)
<ralsina> dobey: let me find the bug
<ralsina> Barry
<dobey> thisfred: the problem is that there is no simplejson for py3; and we will have to support it soon with u1db as well
<ralsina> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/1029094
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1029094 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "Replace simplejson with json" [Undecided,New]
<dobey> ah
<ralsina> thisfred: so, if you want, import simplejson first, but don't require it
<thisfred> dobey, oh well, that settles it, I guess :)
<ralsina> thisfred: consider it py3k prep work
<thisfred> ralsina, I'd much rather just have one, and I'm sure it wasn't a difference that will kill us.
<ralsina> thisfred: unless the user has like 200000000 todo items...
<thisfred> I will discuss with the u1db peeps first though
<ralsina> thisfred: and a celeron
<ralsina> thisfred: and is impatient
<thisfred> ralsina, well, it's not just cosas
<ralsina> thisfred: and on fire
<thisfred> users on fire are probably a use case we don't have to support
<thisfred> they don't tend to file a lot of bugs
<ralsina> thisfred: todo: lay down , roll
<thisfred> GTDOF
<dobey> GDRAOF
<ralsina> thisfred: those squares look not pretty
<ralsina> thisfred: I have an idea to make them pretty but it will suck for an example app, so +1ing
<thisfred> ralsina, I'm doing the simplest thing first, and aquarius will tell me what's not acceptable. He's going to use it as an example for dev week.
<ralsina> thisfred: ack
<dobey> alecu: btw, could you review https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-dev-tools/runner-tests/+merge/119436 please? :)
<alecu> dobey: sure
 * mandel back
<mandel> alecu, gatox or ralsina, may I have an osx review for https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon/sbjson-link
<ralsina> mandel: queued but it's like 4th
<mandel> ralsina, sure, not in a huge hurry
<gatox> cool.... i thought i will need to reassamble my mac jeje
<ralsina> dobey: runner-tests looks good to me
<dobey> thanks
<mandel> gatox, what happened to your mac?
<gatox> mandel, jeje nothing serious.... but i have mini mac in this room..... and the keyboards, mouse, monitor in other room.... because i was using that to play
<mandel> ah, ok :)
<dobey> i hope alecu isn't having more problems with his isp again today :-/
 * alecu knocks on wood
<mandel> dobey, ralsina any problem if I add an MIT licensed lib in the daemon project? and it seems that the recomended way is via copying the file :(
<ralsina> mandel: link to the thing?
<mandel> ralsina, I can link to it, yes
<ralsina> mandel: as in "give me a link" sorry ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, oh, ok, let me get that for you, one sec
<mandel> ralsina, http://www.dribin.org/dave/blog/archives/2008/04/29/ddcli/
<mandel> ralsina, and a link to the code: http://www.dribin.org/dave/software/#ddcli
<ralsina> mandel: let me go back to work n my ray to SMITE ALL THOSE WHO LINK TO THE MIT LICENSE WITHOUT PUTTING THEIR NAMES ON IT
<ralsina> darn
<mandel> ralsina, that is why I asked..
<ralsina> Copyright 2007 __MyCompanyName__
<ralsina> dadadadadarn
<ralsina> mandel: please ask the guy to include the license, with his name, in the sources :-(
<mandel> ralsina, sure
<dobey> lol
<dobey> i love how /doc/ in the tarball just contains more code
<thisfred> ralsina, since you asked: https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/u1db/deprecate-simplejson/+merge/119555
<ralsina> thisfred: cool, thanks
<mandel> ralsina, the lib does have his name in the headers
<ralsina> mandel: that license needs to be edited to have his name in it
<ralsina> mandel: it also says the copyright holder is "__MyCmpanyName__"
<ralsina> unless his name is "copyright holder" ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, in which file did you see that?
<ralsina> mandel: there is no license file in the sources. He just has a link to the generic MIT license
<mandel> ralsina, so not only he has to add the license per file but also add a a license file in the soruces?
<ralsina> mandel: yes
<ralsina> mandel: or at least the license itself
<mandel> ralsina, ok, I hate license problems..
<ralsina> mandel: wait
<ralsina> mandel: is this ddcli?
<mandel> ralsina, yes
<ralsina> mandel: and what you need is the contents of lib/ ?
<mandel> ralsina, yes
<ralsina> mandel: then go ahead :-)
<mandel> ralsina, I can link to the lib, right?
<ralsina> mandel: just remove the rest of it, and keep only lib/
<mandel> ralsina, so, do I copy the files or do I link against the lib? I can do either
<dobey> the source files really need proper license/copyright information in EACH source file, in the comment headers
<ralsina> mandel: I would copy the sources
<ralsina> dobey: they do, in the library
<ralsina> dobey: just the example code is bad there
<ralsina> thisfred: what's the meaning of "# noqa" ?
<thisfred> ralsina, it tells flake8 to shut its trap
<ralsina> thisfred: cool, thanks
<ralsina> thisfred: good to know ;-)
<thisfred> which can't accept multiple imports like this :)
<thisfred> ralsina, I wish they'd made it clearer, but there you go
<alecu> elopio: ping
<ralsina> thisfred: +1
<thisfred> ralsina, thx
<alecu> elopio: in bug #1036686, how are you checking that syncdaemon is connecting directly to the internet?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1036686 in Ubuntu One Client "Syncdaemon ignores the proxy for files and folders actions" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1036686
<elopio> alecu: I monitor the squid access log.
<alecu> elopio: well, we are using one open connection for all the syncdaemon traffic, so you will not see many connections when you add files.
<alecu> elopio: I think you should block the ip route if you want to check that the proxy is used.
<alecu> elopio: for instance, in my windows vm, when I'm checking the proxy support, I do something like this:
<alecu> route delete 0.0.0.0
<alecu> route add 192.168.1.0 mask 255.255.255.0 10.0.2.2
<alecu> (from a cmd.exe with administrator permissions)
<elopio> alecu: I should see at least one connection, right?
<elopio> I'll give a try deleting the route
<alecu> elopio: the only route that should be available is to the host machine that's running squid.
<gatox> briancurtin, could you re-review this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/menu-desktop-services-actions/+merge/119370 i answered your need fixing
<mmcc> Hi folks!
<gatox> mmcc, hi
<alecu> elopio: right, and you will only see one open connection from SD thru the proxy. (well, more than one for some small bits that use a different channel, like: publishing a file, getting the list of public files, and sharing a folder)
<alecu> elopio: those three operations are the only operations in SD that use a non-persistent connection.
<elopio> ok, will confirm.
<alecu> elopio: great, thanks.
<elopio> thanks to you alecu.
<alecu> elopio: please let me know if I can give any hints regarding how to set up the routes.
<elopio> alecu: 10.0.2.2 is your proxy, right?
<briancurtin> gatox: yep, looking now
<gatox> briancurtin, thx
<briancurtin> gatox: ohhh, approved
<gatox> briancurtin, cool! thanks
<ralsina> mandel, gatox, briancurtin, mmcc, dobey, thisfred: standup in 2' do it without me, I have to be afk a little
<gatox> ack
<mandel> ok
<thisfred> drunk standup!
<mandel> thisfred, can be easily be done
 * mandel grabs the gin
<mandel> thisfred, que tal va lo de aprender español?
<alecu> elopio: 10.0.2.2 is the default gateway that the VirtualBox network has given to the windows vm.
<briancurtin> me
<mandel> me
<thisfred> me
<alecu> elopio: 192.168.1.0 is my local network, where my squid is running.
<alecu> me (writting notes)
<mmcc> me
<thisfred> mandel, muy bien :)
<gatox> me
<alecu> mandel: le está yendo más que bien. Si hasta le pone los acentos a las íes!
<briancurtin> DONE: Python3
<briancurtin> TODO: finish bug #1036270
<briancurtin> NEXT: mandel
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1036270 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client "[nightlies] SSL errors crash ubuntu-sso-client and ubuntuone apps" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1036270
<mandel> DONE: Got project o buil in lion correctly. Moved code to use ddcli to parse command line args specially to improve the test coverage.
<mandel> TODO: More work on the main file of the daemon to add tests. Ask for reviews.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> thisfred, go!
<thisfred> DONE: cosas ui fixes, documentation1, simplejson dep removal TODO: documentation2...n for very large ns BLOCKED: no NEXT: alecu
<mandel> alecu, thisfred, que es mucho mas de lo que hago yo, thisfred there is a missing one in mas :P
<dobey> me
<thisfred> mandel, dónde?
<alecu> DONE: some reviews, some proxy on windows debugging, finally got defeated by isp issues
<alecu> TODO: mumble with briancurtin, lend him a hand or two
<alecu> BLOCKED: stiff neck
<alecu> NEXT: mmcc
<mandel> thisfred, in 'mas', without it it means but, with it means more
<thisfred> ah
<thisfred> I thought pero was but
<mmcc> DONE: fixed buildout & env-mac, proposed storage-protocol branches
<mmcc> TODO: catch up on email, fix branches, more debug fsevents
<mmcc> BLCK: no
<mmcc> NEXT: gatox
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Land several control panel branches related to the sync menu feature, start working on the progress bar in the menu for current transfers (working on windows).
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish with this branch and propose. Look at the Shares menu feature.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> dobey, go
<dobey> DONE: u1db package pokery, start some reorg work for dropping installer, finish up bug #1032336
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1032336 in ubuntuone-dev-tools "New options parsing needs more test coverage" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1032336
<dobey> TODO: rush to get everything done for feature freeze, reorg to drop ubuntuone-installer, SRUs for lucid/natty/oneiric
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<dobey> cest fin
<mmcc> mandel, what project in lion? did you mean 10.6?
<mandel> thisfred, also, mas is an old spanish thing you will probably not see it in any modern literature
 * mmcc prefers numbers - large cats don't have a good ordering
<mandel> mmcc, yes and no, I updated to xcode 4.4 and it changed all the targets to point to 10.8 so I had to fix that
<mmcc> mandel: ah. hooray xcode
<mandel> mmcc, yes, exactly what I though
<elopio> alecu: my gateway is 192.168.122.1. And squid is in 192.168.1.250. So, with this I can be sure that everything is going through the firewall?
<elopio> route delete 0.0.0.0
<elopio> route add 192.168.1.0 mask 255.255.255.0 192.168.122.1
<mmcc> oh also: today is my review day. send me reviews.
<thisfred> mandel, entendido
<alecu> elopio: 192.168.122.1 is the gateway that "ipconfig" shows in windows, right?
<elopio> alecu: yes.
<mandel> mmcc, I have a few reviews for you :)
<mmcc> and someone pls review this buildout fix: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-windows-installer/improve-buildout/+merge/119195 -- maybe mandel, since you dislike the current buildout setup so much?
<mandel> mmcc, sure!
<alecu> elopio: then I think it should work.
<mandel> mmcc, can you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon/sbjson-link (removes the lib to link it instead)
<mandel> and https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon/commserver-tests which adds extra tests
<alecu> elopio: to make double sure, before and after running that, do a "ping 8.8.8.8" from the vm.
<mmcc> mandel, yeah, I see the list of reviews on +activereviews. looks like you have 7766 lines of reviews for me :\
<mmcc> mandel: I'll get started :)
<alecu> elopio: it should only work before that command.
<mandel> mmcc, is mostly removing code :)
<alecu> briancurtin: can we mumble for a bit?
<briancurtin> alecu: sure, logging in
<elopio> alecu: yes, that ping fails.
<elopio> alecu: and files are still being uploaded.
<elopio> So, actually tests passed. Nothing is left on the squid log.
<ralsina> elopio: so, it works?
<ralsina> yay!
<elopio> ralsina: yes, it seems.
<elopio> sorry about that.
<ralsina> elopio: np, it's tricky
<mmcc> oh, forgot something in standup - ralsina, the OSX Lion VM that IS set up works - I tested it out on friday.
<ralsina> mmcc: how was it?
<mmcc> ralsina: it was real, and it was spectacular
<mmcc> seriously though, it worked fine, and seemed pretty fast to me
<mmcc> the RT ticket has info on how to use it. I think they still have to set up all the accounts for it though
<ralsina> mmcc: I have one, mandel, did you get account data?
<mandel> ralsina, account data?
<mandel> ralsina, I need a little more context :)
<alecu> briancurtin: apt-get build-dep ubuntu-sso-client
<mmcc> mandel for the lionvm that IS set up on that xserve.
<mandel> ralsina, mmcc, oh, yes yes, for the vms, I have them
<ralsina> mandel, mmcc: awesome
<mandel> ralsina, I have been looking at how to correctly set jenkins on that
<ralsina> alecu, briancurtin, joshuahoover: let's revive the RT for 3.0.2b :-)
<alecu> elopio: awesome news!
<elopio> ralsina, alecu, joshuahoover, briancurtin: I retried all the tests I marked as failed, and they passed. Changing the bug to invalid.
<alecu> ralsina: we still have the issue where sd goes into a loop when the user enters his proxy credentials wrong
<alecu> elopio: \o/
<ralsina> alecu: yes
<joshuahoover>  elopio, ralsina: that is good news :)
<ralsina> alecu: but that's not a regression, so let's mark it as high and have as 1st bugix after FF when brian is done with SSO-py3
<briancurtin> ralsina: should i reuse the same RT or create a new one?
<joshuahoover> briancurtin: i think you can use the same one since nothing has changed
<ralsina> yeah
<dobey> alright, need to get lunch. bbiab
<joshuahoover> briancurtin: IS will simply think we're even more crazy than they already thought we were
<briancurtin> nice
<elopio> so, the only bug I got while running the smoke is bug #1000970
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1000970 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "AttributeError: "'NoneType' object has no attribute 'stop'" when registering an existing account" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1000970
<ralsina> joshuahoover: we'll never bow to public opinion
<elopio> but that's not new.
<ralsina> elopio: I kinda have a fix for it in mind
<ralsina> elopio: it's not difficult, but not doing it until friday, probably
<elopio> friday sounds good.
<elopio> alecu: I'll add a test to the smoke to enter the wrong password. I didn't know about that.
 * gatox lunch
<dobey> alecu: thanks for that review
<joshuahoover> dobey: is there a file that has the version number of the u1 client in ubuntu? (strange request, i know)
<dobey> joshuahoover: the package itself
<joshuahoover> dobey: ah, right...and since i pay no attention to such details, where might one find that :)
<dobey> joshuahoover: dpkg -l $package
<dobey> ubuntuone-client ubuntuone-control-panel ubuntu-sso-client python-ubuntuone-client python-ubuntuone-storageprotocol and on and on
<joshuahoover> dobey: right, but i have a guy who can't run any commands, just has access to the filesystem and needs to find the version info
<joshuahoover> dobey: (don't ask)
<dobey> how is he going to do that if he can't run any commands?
<dobey> 'vi' 'less' 'cat' are commands :)
<dobey> i guess he's in windows?
<dobey> and mounting the fs or something
<joshuahoover> dobey: yeah, that's my understanding
<dobey> joshuahoover: he can look for the package versions in /var/lib/dpkg/status i guess. as long as he doesn't modify that file at all
<dobey> he'll have to search through it though
<joshuahoover> dobey: k, thanks! he'll enjoy that
<mandel> EOD for me, catch you all tom!
<mmcc> bye mandel
<briancurtin> mmcc: if you have time for a review, https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntu-sso-client/remove-SyncTimestampChecker/+merge/118826 should be up to date. it's almost all -'es
<mmcc> briancurtin: ok, I'll put that next in line.
<mmcc> briancurtin: are you using pylint or pyflakes on that branch?
<mmcc> I tested it with my new buildout, which uses pyflakes, and it had a few complaints, a couple of which might be relevant to your changes
<briancurtin> mmcc: pylint but for whatever reason it doesnt pick up nearly half of what everyone else sees. i always fix the very few things that pop up, but others always see more warnings. if you have something that i havent fixed can you pastebin it?
<mmcc> briancurtin here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/1147216/
<mmcc> that's pyflakes.
<briancurtin> i still need to stop and get this whole ordreal straightened out...its getting to the point where every branch i produce ends up being crap
<dobey> mmcc: ubuntu-sso-client uses pylint
<dobey> mmcc: afaik there's no reason it should be using pyflakes on windows or osx instead of pylint
<ralsina> unless briancurtin has USE_PYFLAKES set?
<briancurtin> i dont even think i have pyflakes installed. my pylint just sucks
<briancurtin> or windows sucks
<mmcc> dobey: hmmm
<briancurtin> or something
<ralsina> pylint on windows does suck a lot
<mmcc> briancurtin: the fixed buildout will install pyflakes. you do have the egg, it just didn't ever get the script from it
<ralsina> I never got a decent run out of it (but instead I got bazillion fake warnings)
<mmcc> USE_PYFLAKES is set in run-mac-tests for sso client
<mmcc> oh crap, that's only in my working tree :)
<dobey> ralsina: s/on windows//
<ralsina> dobey: it sucks differently ;-)
<mmcc> I clearly don't understand what colo does, I thought creating a new colo branch would leave uncommitted changes in the old branch
<mmcc> so dobey, we should use pylint instead of pyflakes for sso, even on mac?
<mmcc> pyflakes is so much faster for me
<dobey> mmcc: well, we should use the same thing on every platform, for each project. i'd like it to be pyflakes for everything, but there are still some issues with that
<mmcc> so what was the reason for using pyflakes on the other project (iirc, storage-protocol was what started my buildout fixing episode)
<mmcc> btw, the difference on my system is 30 sec for pylint and .9 sec for pyflakes, on sso
<ralsina> mmcc: we started with pylint, so there's a lot of inertia
<ralsina> mmcc: specially since pyflakes detects less and/or more depending on the wind
 * gatox was happy with the progress bar in the menu... but it seems that u1-client is broken and need to go back to fix that :S.... crap!
<mmcc> ralsina: ok, well since I have a couple of branches to propose that clean up the mac test scripts, it'd be nice to know where we need to use pyflakes and where we should use pylint
<mmcc> for my part, I'm always using pyflakes since it's fast enough to use with flymake in emacs
<ralsina> mmcc: you'd have to check the run-tests scripts
 * ralsina doesn't have that matrix in memory
<dobey> mmcc: we have to use pyflakes for protocol/client because pylint does not deal with some crazy stuff twisted/protobuf does
<dobey> but really, pylint needs to diaf
<mmcc> dobey: ack. so flakes for those two and lint for the others. gotcha
<dobey> well, dirspec is using pyflakes too
<ralsina> ok, too hungry to think
<ralsina> lunch!
<dobey> i should probably make dev-tools use both
<mmcc> anyway, briancurtin if you want to experiment with pyflakes, take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-windows-installer/improve-buildout/+merge/119195 -- it includes a change to env.bat, so someone who knows bat files would be welcome
<mmcc> and it installs pyflakes in the buildout/bin
<briancurtin> the only people who know bat files have really, really long beards
<briancurtin> but i can take a look instead
 * mmcc had a suitable beard once: http://ubuntuone.com/7carFI0DvBy3GwdYCAKO3K
<briancurtin> that's not long enough to have a section of your geocities page dedicated to windows batch scripting
<mmcc> ha, nope.
<thisfred> briancurtin, ohai: the pycon blog post you did says pycon 2012 instead of 2013 ;)
<briancurtin> crap
<thisfred> especially confusing since there is also still an advertisement for pycon 2012 up on the site with different dates in March
<briancurtin> yeah we need to get someone to update that image
<mmcc> briancurtin, here is the pylint output from darwin for your branch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1147273/
<mmcc> not sure why it's complaining about dirspec and devtools though, those are explicitly put on sys.path in the u1lint wrapper script :(
<dobey> mmcc: that's because you have an unpatched logilab-common i think
<dobey> is there a way to make buildout apply a patch when installing something?
<mmcc> dobey, hrm. probably, but it might be easier to just put a patched version somewhere for buildout to grab - there are a couple of things that are doing the tnow
<mmcc> doing that now
<mmcc> eg, pykeyring, pycrypto, etc
<mmcc> do you have a patched egg laying around somewhere we can just throw into the find-links section?
<dobey> not really; just have the patched ubuntu packages
<dobey> no idea how we've dealt with this on win in the past
<mmcc> someone made a patched egg and ralsina put it on u1.to/ralsina/blah.egg
<dobey> for the pylint stuff?
<mmcc> for keyring, crypto, com types, even windows twisted apparently
<dobey> right
<dobey> but doesn't explain why nobody has complained about this same issue before, with pylint on win for example :)
<dobey> mmcc: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1147294/ is the patch against logilab-common that we need; i guess you can apply it against the installed version on your buildout to test if you wish
<mmcc> ok, thanks dobey
<mmcc> there is a buildout patch applying recipe, works cleanly
 * briancurtin lunch
<mmcc> however, after applying that patch I get a lot more spew from pylint: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1147338/
<mmcc> 2200 lines more
<mmcc> yeah, that looks like it just broke lots more imports, since it still isn't finding devtools or dirspec
<mmcc> hrm
<dobey> mmcc: wow
<dobey> that doesn't seem right
<mmcc> nope…
<dobey> it's failing to import pretty much everything there
<mmcc> I wonder if it's having some interaction with the wrapping script that sets path
<dobey> maybe
<ralsina> dobey: I am about to make you a very happy man
<ralsina> dobey: kill pylint
<dobey> rly?
<ralsina> dobey: rly
<dobey> YAY!
<ralsina> dobey: thought about it in my lunch, and decided we were just being too conservative
<ralsina> dobey: so instead of wasting time fixing it, let's kill it
<dobey> will do
<ralsina> mmcc: is PATHSEP on mac ":" ?
<ralsina> mmcc: because on windows pylint doesn't parse PYTHONPATH correctly
<mmcc> ralsina: the wrapper script sets sys.path directly
<ralsina> mmcc: ok
<mmcc> but just for fun, os.path.sep == '/', and os.pathsep == ':'
<ralsina> dobey: let's do something like the USE_PYFLAKES flag so that pyflakes is used by default and we can try pylint on demand
<dobey> ralsina: yeah. plan is to switch everything to run u1lint with USE_PYFLAKES (or to pyflakes directly where appropriate), get all the issues fixed that pop up, then switch dev-tools to use it by default; maybe changing the env var to be something like U1_PYLINT_CMD=[pyflakes|pylint] and have it do appropriate things based on that
<ralsina> dobey: cool, trust you on it
<ralsina> dobey: is there something like pylint's ignore for pyflakes?
<ralsina> dobey: thisfred used a # noqa today but that was for flake8 not sure if pyflakes alone gets it
<mmcc> ok, so I can ignore this logilab patch that broke the world for me?
 * mmcc just realized he didn't read back far enough
<thisfred> ralsina, not 100% either but I think it's just flake8
<ralsina> thisfred: which would be a great argument for flake8 ;-)
<dobey> ralsina: no, there's no ignore for pyflakes
<dobey> which i quite like
<dobey> having # nothisreallyisok stuff all over the place is really distracting/annoying
<mmcc> dobey: but so is many lines of this:
<dobey> i have no idea how to fix the one sticking issue with pyflakes in that regard (the try/except import thing), but we should just get that fixed to not complain
<mmcc>     45:  undefined name '_'
<dobey> mmcc: well, considering we've never run pyflakes on sso, it makes sense that some things might pop up the first time we do :)
<mmcc> dobey: well, that one is already covered with a pylint disable... it's in ui.py, I guess it's get text?
<dobey> i don't know; i'd have to look
<mmcc> ubuntu_sso/utils/ui.py
<ralsina> '_' is used for gettext, yes
<ralsina> which in python is a bad idea :-/
<dobey> but i can see how _ might be an issue as it's an internal thing, and a gettext thing
<ralsina> exactly
<dobey> but # disable is still the wrong way to fix that i think
<ralsina> the problem is that _ is being created by gettext.install
<ralsina> so it really is undefined in a way
<ralsina> maybe just a _ = None early on
<ralsina> and it's of course, a known pyflakes issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/pyflakes/+bug/844592
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 844592 in Pyflakes "Recognize _("text") from gettext.install(...)" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<mmcc> ralsina: if I do that I get a type error that None isn't callable… and setting _ = lambda x: x causes weird test breakage
<ralsina> mmcc: figures
<ralsina> interesting thing is that exarkun, the pyflakes author is currently under contract porting twisted for us ;-)
<ralsina> mmcc: a cleaner solution is to do _ = gettext.ugettext or whatever
<ralsina> mmcc: but I am not sure that's exactly the same thing
<mmcc> no gettext.ugettext
<dobey> i'll look at it :)
<ralsina> dobey: cool. Keep in mind that this is rather low priority though
<ralsina> dobey: so subject to interruption ;-)
<mmcc> that is, there's no module level convenience function ugettext. it's a method on class GnuTranslations though
<dobey> ralsina: do you know how to force cmake to echo the full gcc command it uses when compiling?
<ralsina> dobey: I used to
<ralsina> dobey: give me 1 sec
<ralsina> dobey: make VERBOSE=1
<dobey> thanks
<gatox> alecu, do you have a minute please?
<mmcc> briancurtin: +1 - your branch doesn't add new pyflakes complaints, so I'm calling that victory :)
<briancurtin> besides doing "apt-get build-dep ubuntu-sso-client" and bzr branching the project...should i need to do anything else to get sso tests to run?
<ralsina> briancurtin: AFAIR nothing
<briancurtin> ralsina: No module named qtreactor.qt4reactor :( in devtools. is there any wiki page for setup? maybe i'm missing an environment variable or something?
<ralsina> briancurtin: that should be in our PPA
<ralsina> briancurtin: thing is it's not required to build only to test
<gatox> i don't understand... here it says that this branch landed was merged with conflicts: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/menu-desktop-services-actions/+merge/119370 but if i branch that or trunk, i don't see the conflicts
<briancurtin> ralsina: so just doing the build-dep and having the branch should be enough to do "./run-tests"?
<ralsina> briancurtin: just install python-qt4reactor
<ralsina> briancurtin: well, you may have to ^
<briancurtin> ralsina: ah, there we go. easy enough
<dobey> brb, need to run an errand
<ralsina> mmcc, briancurtin: while we may not care about pylint anymore, tarmac will care for a few more days still ;-)
<gatox> WEIRD!
<mmcc> ralsina: ack.
<ralsina> gatox: ?
<briancurtin> running sso trunk just gave a ridiculous amount of lint warnings
<gatox> ralsina, i'm just suffering here :P
<ralsina> briancurtin: on linux?
<briancurtin> i ran pylint on the python standard library and it took so long that i forgot about it, minimized, then randomly opened it like 35 minutes later and it was still running
<briancurtin> ralsina: yeah
<ralsina> briancurtin: don't run pylint, run u1lint
<briancurtin> ralsina: on a Q VM
<briancurtin> ralsina: it was whatever came at the end of "./run-tests"
<ralsina> briancurtin: really?
<ralsina> briancurtin: ok, running myself to see what happened
<mmcc> me too
<mmcc> (but on precise)
<briancurtin> ralsina: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1147478/ -- this is a fresh Q VM running sso trunk
<ralsina> briancurtin: totally clean run on precise
<ralsina> briancurtin: install devtools
<ralsina> ubuntuone-dev-tools and python-ubuntuone-devtools
<ralsina> but I would expect those to be part of build-deps
<mmcc> yeah, on briancurtin's remove-SyncTimestampChecker branch on precise I get only two "TODO" warnings from pylint
<ralsina> briancurtin: also, do you have nightlies installed?
<briancurtin> ralsina: all i've done on this machine is install it, then ran "sudo apt-get build-dep ubuntu-sso-client", then bzr branch lp:ubuntu-sso-client, then the qtreactor you just told me to install
<ralsina> briancurtin: ok, trunk needs nightlies of a few things
<briancurtin> ralsina: it claims to already have devtools, so maybe its a part of build-deps
<ralsina> briancurtin: what version?
<briancurtin> ralsina: how do i tell that?
<briancurtin> my apt-fu is mostly lost
<ralsina> briancurtin: dpkg -l ubuntuone-dev-tools
<ralsina> briancurtin: and do a sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntuone/nightlies
<briancurtin> ralsina: 3.99.3-0ubuntu
<ralsina> then apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<ralsina> yes, trunk is too new for what you have :-)
<briancurtin> cool, running now
<ralsina> you need to live in the frontline! http://tinysong.com/165gV
<briancurtin> ralsina: ah there we go. down to two TODO lint notices
<ralsina> briancurtin: awesome :-)
<ralsina> briancurtin: those are reported but are not failures, so you are ok
<briancurtin> "to two TODO"
<briancurtin> cool
<briancurtin> now to make it work on python3. brb
<gatox> eod here...... i hope to fix this tomorrow.... i kind of stuck :S
<gatox> bye people!
<briancurtin> ralsina: 3.0.2b binaries are uploaded to the ticket. i'll keep an eye on it
<ralsina> briancurtin: yay
<mmcc> lunchtime here
<dobey> briancurtin: that pastebin full of lint errors is because you're missing the python-logilab-common package from ppa:ubuntuone/nightlies
<briancurtin> dobey: yeah i added that and got it down to two TODOs
<dobey> ah i see; you added that
<dobey> i hate cmake
<ralsina> dobey: need a hand with anything?
<dobey> well, i added a bit to set CFLAGS so it would build with -g -O2 -Wall -Werror; which it does; because i thought that was the problem with the empty -dbg package
<dobey> so now i have libu1db.so.1 with symbols; but it's not stripped in the debian/tmp/ directory
<dobey> and the -dbg package is still empty, and i have no idea why
<dobey> but since everything workse nice and automagic with autotools libs (libsyncdaemon); i can only imagine it's soemthing related to cmake
<ralsina> dobey: probably :-/
<ralsina> dobey: did you try -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE ?
<dobey> no, but i have no idea what that is
<ralsina> dobey: you can set it to debug or release and will adjust the CFLAGS accordingly
<dobey> i can't exactly run ./configure --help with cmake :(
<ralsina> dobey: right
<ralsina> dobey: so it would be cmake -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE debug
<dobey> but i suppose that won't help
<ralsina> dobey: http://www.cmake.org/cmake/help/v2.8.9/cmake.html#variable:CMAKE_BUILD_TYPE
<dobey> wish i could -DCMAKE_STOP_BEING_SO_DIFFICULT
<ralsina> dobey: I have to leave in a bit but if you mail me the details to get where you are, I can give it a try tonight or early tomorrow
<alecu> briancurtin: ping
<alecu> briancurtin: I get a conflict while merging this: https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntu-sso-client/py3-unicode-part-3/+merge/119586
<alecu> briancurtin: I branched trunk, merged the prerequisite lp:~brian.curtin/ubuntu-sso-client/remove-SyncTimestampChecker and then merged py3-unicode-part-3, and got the merge conflict there.
<ralsina> alecu: the "we don't care about pylint" in that branch is because I have decided we are moving away from it
<alecu> ralsina: awesome
<ralsina> alecu: it's very broken on windows, and doesn't even seem to work right in mac
<ralsina> plus we have to use patched eggs, patched debs, it's  pain
<alecu> ralsina: was I too sleepy when you mentioned this?
<ralsina> alecu: dunno :-)
<alecu> ralsina: btw: big +1 on my part
<ralsina> alecu: let me find the time :-)
<ralsina> alecu: 15:44 ART
<ralsina> alecu: the only problem there seems to be is that gettext.install makes it throw a warning
<ralsina> because it defines "_" weirdly
<alecu> that's great then. I'm catching up with those bits from the backlog.
<alecu> ralsina: thanks!
<ralsina> alecu: sorry about not bringing you into the decision, but pylint was making the whole channel suffer at the time
<dobey> we'll figure out the _ thing
<dobey> alright, have a good evening all
<briancurtin> alecu: yay, yet another conflict. merging that one right now
<diogobaeder> [off-topic] does anyone know how to find a memory chip by address? Because I've had a memtest error and the memory address where it happened, but have no clue how to know which chip is giving me problems so that I replace only that one
<briancurtin> the two times ive had issues i just went the manual route of testing each stick until i found it
<alecu> diogobaeder: I had timing issues with some combinations of dimms, that would not show up when testing just one module...
<alecu> diogobaeder: so: try playing with some of the memory settings too.
<diogobaeder> alecu, ah, it might be it, then... cause I mixed different chips, with different frequencies :-)
<diogobaeder> alecu, nice, thanks for the hint! :-)
<diogobaeder> (I'll try running memtest with a pair, today, and run with the other pair tomorrow)
<alecu> diogobaeder: that sounds more likely, yes. Though I had those issues with a set of four same brand, same model dimms bought the same day :-(
<diogobaeder> alecu, that doesn't sound good :-(
<alecu> strange thing was that they would work when used in pairs.
<diogobaeder> I was thinking about replacing them by a 4-chip closed pack, do you think my chances to not have these issues again are high?
<alecu> diogobaeder: no, I don't think the chances are high!
<diogobaeder> alecu, okay... well, I'll run the tests with isolated pairs, to see if at least they work separately
<alecu> diogobaeder: I did some reading on bios memory settings at the time, and even played a bit with those; but running those tests take forever, and left the computer unusable.
<alecu> so at the time (say, 5 years ago) it made more sense to just use a pair than to replace the motherboard.
<diogobaeder> alecu, ack
<alecu> Oh, and let me know how it turned out!
<diogobaeder> alecu, sure! :-)
<diogobaeder> brb
<alecu> briancurtin: I still got some merge conflicts in the unicode-3 branch
<briancurtin> not surprised
<briancurtin> so sick of lp/bzr
<alecu> briancurtin: you've probably not used git much ;-)
<briancurtin> i used it enough to know it's crap
<briancurtin> ive used hg the most and it is awful
<briancurtin> would rather just have a shared FTP some days
<briancurtin> alecu: i just did a fresh branch of trunk, merged the SyncTimestampBranch, then merged py3-unicode-part-3 and got no conflicts
<alecu> briancurtin: try running the tests on it
<briancurtin> ugh
<briancurtin> there it is
<alecu> briancurtin: you don't mind if I re-review it tomorrow morning, right?
<briancurtin> alecu: that's perfectly fine, it's already late for you
<alecu> since I'm EODing about now :-)
<alecu> ok, bye all!
 * mmcc eo'd
#ubuntuone 2012-08-15
<mandel> morning!
<Guest2045> hello
<gatox> good morning!
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<gatox> mandel, hi
 * mandel lunch
<alecu> hello!
<gatox> alecu, hi
<gatox> alecu, i talked with mandel, and i confirm one of the problems (it wasn't implemented for windows)..... and the other one maybe i can ask you later or something
<alecu> gatox: I think I'm lacking a bit of context.... is this regarding the bug you mentioned yesterday?
<gatox> alecu, yes
<alecu> gatox: so, it's still failing with the progress reporting thru IPC from SD? are those the non-implemented bits?
<gatox> alecu, tracking the progress of the file being uploaded is not implemented on windows
<alecu> gatox: weird! why not?
<alecu> gatox: there should be no platform differences in that!
<gatox> alecu, i don't know..... and not 100% sure.... but that was the conclusion...... it works for linux, on windows it never returns the byes written
<alecu> gatox: is that accessing SD thru ipc or accessing it directly?
<gatox> alecu, the aggregator is accesint it directly
<alecu> gatox: can you point me at the relevant bits of code?
<gatox> alecu, mmm.... i don't know where to point you exactly.... i have the StatusAggregator and StatusFrontend collecting the commands Upload.... and returning the progress with that (tested with d-feet).... but debugging some code that uses that on windows..... the n_bytes_wrriten variable is always 0
<ralsina> good morning!
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<alecu> morning chief!
<alecu> gatox: oh, and thru d-feet you are accessing your dict, right?
<gatox> alecu, yes.... from windows i get the same dict..... but with the progress always 0
<alecu> gatox: does every other field in that dict contain the right value?
<gatox> yes
<alecu> gatox: can you try logging the value in SD *before* it gets passed to the ipc layer?
<alecu> gatox: I mean, at the lower layer possible
<gatox> alecu, yes, i debbuged all the levels... all the values are right, but n_bytes_written in Upload command is never being updated on windows... at least as i see it
<alecu> gatox: also: did you have any problem with the n_bytes_read?
<gatox> alecu, i don't know...... i'm not using that, i'm using: path, size, n_bytes_written
<alecu> gatox: I mean n_bytes_read when doing downloads
<alecu> gatox: or are you only showing uploads?
<alecu> gatox: btw: I can't understand how would n_bytes_written be different on windows. Here's the lowerest layer, where it's updated:
<alecu> gatox: it's on action_queue.py, and it says:
<alecu>         data = self.fd.read(size)
<alecu>         self.command.n_bytes_written += len(data)
<alecu> gatox: so, the n_bytes_written is updated with the size of the bytes read from the file being uploaded
<alecu> gatox: it makes no sense that it could go wrong there.
<gatox> alecu, only uploads
<alecu> gatox: so, my guess is that this is happening in a higher layer
<alecu> gatox: for instance, in the ipc layer.
<gatox> alecu, but i was debugging logging the values of that in StatusFrontend..... that is before of going into ipc.....
<alecu> gatox: 2 things: how big are the files you are uploading?
<alecu> gatox: have you uploaded those files before?????????????
<gatox> 20mb...... and 270mb...... and the files get upload to the web
<gatox> while i'm testing
<alecu> gatox: magic uploads
<alecu> gatox: SD makes a checksum of the files, and if it ever was uploaded to u1, it "magically" uploads it.
<alecu> gatox: so, if the file was already uploaded, it would show no progress.
<gatox> alecu, ...................
<gatox> alecu, the checksum doesn't consider if i change the name of the file i understand
<alecu> gatox: of course not.
<alecu> gatox: it's a checksum of the file contents.
<gatox> alecu, ok............ so now i need to go and punish myself
<alecu> gatox: here, you can have my hammer.
<gatox> alecu, ok..... can i ask you about the other problem that i'm having?? :(
<alecu> gatox: sure
<gatox> alecu, let me get a traceback....
<gatox> alecu, ON WINDOWS.... when the file finish to be uploaded, i get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1148714/
<gatox> i modified handle_AQ_UPLOAD_FINISHED on interaction_interfaces  just to test.... replacing: self._path_from_ids(share_id, node_id, 'UploadFinished', info={})....... with. info=None
<gatox> and i didn't get that problem anymore...... but it was just a test...... i didn't check what will that mean
<gatox> i did that..... to force _path_from_ids to use this part of the code: signal(path)
<dobey> anyone know what all the test failures in https://launchpadlibrarian.net/112737146/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-i386.ubuntuone-client_4.1%2Br1290-64~precise1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz are about?
<ralsina> dobey: looking...
<dobey> there are a LOT of them :(
<dobey> and for some reason, this appears to have only happened on the precise i386 build; the amd64 build succeeded; as did quantal/oneiric
<ralsina> dobey: the dirty reactors could be caused by timing
<ralsina> dobey: if the build machine was very very slow, for instance
<dobey> right
<ralsina> dobey: the   assert isinstance(result, str) OTOH is a real error
<dobey> but there are a LOT of AssertionError in expand_user
<dobey> right
<ralsina> dobey: right
<ralsina> could be a locale issue
<dobey> and probably causing the dirty reactors
<ralsina> cmbined with a broken corner case in our code
<dobey> LANG=en_US.UTF-8 LANGUAGE=en_US.UTF-8 LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8  GCONF_DISABLE_MAKEFILE_SCHEMA_INSTALL=1 /usr/bin/make  -C .  check
<dobey> apparently that is how it's running make check
<ralsina> dobey: I am running it now on precise and it seems to work ok
<ralsina> dobey: although it will not end for a while
<dobey> right
<dobey> is very odd
<gatox> brb!
<ralsina> dobey: officially stumped by that build failure
<dobey> :-/
<ralsina> dobey: I'm dist-upgrading now to see if that breaks something
<gatox> back
<alecu> ralsina, dobey: the problem is here: result = path.replace('~', user_home, 1)
<alecu> dobey: user_home must be a unicode now
<alecu> dobey: and it used to be bytes
<ralsina> alecu: yes, but why, and why only in that box?
<dobey> alecu: that doesn't explain why it's only i386 precise though
<alecu> ralsina: perhaps that's the only place where dirspec was updated?
<alecu> user_home comes from dirspec.utils
<ralsina> alecu: hmmm could be order of build I guess
<dobey> this is in nightlies
 * alecu keeps typing "dirspect"
<mandel> I'm finally back, sorry it took me so long
<dobey> also, user_home is still bytes
<dobey>     user_home = os.path.expanduser(b'~')
<dobey> so surely that's not the issue
<alecu> dobey: right
<alecu> dobey:         self.patch(platform, "user_home", self.home_dir)
<alecu> in u1-client/contrib/testing/testcase.py
<alecu> so, it's not using the user_home from dirspec
<alecu> hmmm
<dobey> also that, yeah
<dobey> because test cases have different home dir to avoid breaking user stuff
<alecu> yes. anyway, mktemp ensures that it's returning bytes for the tempdir
<alecu> so, I'm back to the beggining. No idea :-(
<ralsina> alecu: unicode_literals in the place where it's being patched?
<dobey> doubtful
<alecu> ralsina: no, there are no unicode_literals in SD. (only once, but they are not reachable from here)
<alecu> oh.. I did not have tip of trunk.
<alecu> gatox: did you find the issue with the on_upload_finished ?
<gatox> alecu, not yet..... right now i'm finishing with the progress for linux/windows (with the different implementations).... and then i'm going to take care of that
<alecu> gatox: it looks like this line is wrong:
<alecu>     def on_upload_finished(self, upload, **info):
<alecu> since it's being called with two positional arguments, it fails
<gatox> alecu, right..... but..... shouldn't that be failing for a long time?
<alecu> gatox: and perhaps, it did, but we never noticed those logs.
<alecu> gatox: since it's not being used to do anything, yet.
<gatox> alecu, maybe..... ok, i'll propose a branch for that too (testing it before)
<alecu> gatox: in fact, I believe all lines that have "**info" in ipc_client.py are wrong.
<gatox> alecu, thx for your help! :D
<gatox> alecu, ok... i'll check all of them
<alecu> yw
<gatox> alecu, in other good news.... the sync menu is working like a charm on ubuntu :D
<alecu> gatox: awesome!
<ralsina> gatox: coooooool
<ralsina> alecu: no news about the "real" sync menu?
<gatox> ralsina hurt gatox feelings.....
<gatox> jejeje
<ralsina> gatox: hahaha
<alecu> ralsina: this one is the real, the other is still vapor.
<alecu> ralsina: no news yet, I'll ping again.
<alecu> gatox: :-)
<gatox> alecu, :D
<gatox> ralsina, alecu one thing about the sync menu..... as you know is not the proper qt object that we have in the system tray.... so, for linux, i can not detect the show event, etc..... so, the only way to refresh the menu is to have a timer running all the time (only for ubuntu, now windows/darwin)
<gatox> s/now/not
<ralsina> gatox: yes, is suboptimal
<ralsina> gatox: we can still show the icon as in windows but requires unity config tweaking
<gatox> if someone knows any way i can listen to those events, please let me know, i've try a couple of things, but not luck
<ralsina> gatox: or implement an indicator instead of sni-qt
<gatox> ralsina, yes, that's true too.....
<gatox> anyway.... now is working and being refreshed every 1sec...... and the data requested is small.... so.....
<dobey> brb; have to run an errand. should be back in time for standup
 * mandel just lost his will to life due to xcode 4.4 and unit testing in objective-c
<ralsina> gatox: yes, that should not be horrible since syncdaemon already does something every second or so
<ralsina> gatox: or rather .1 seconds
<alecu> ralsina: I don't like the idea of polling syncdaemon once a second...
<ralsina> alecu: it's really suboptimal
<alecu> ralsina: I know verterok did some work to get rid of that .1 second polling in the dbus reactor....
<ralsina> alecu: hmm.... we could poll much slower
<alecu> let's ask him if we did got that merged.
<ralsina> gatox: we will have to know i we are using sni-qt ornot, because we don't want to poll if we aren't
<verterok> alecu: polling who, what, where? :)
<ralsina> alecu, gatox: when there's the sync menu connected to us via dbusmenu, then polling will not be necessary
<ralsina> because we will get requests about the data from that other process
<alecu> verterok: I remember you telling me about some changes you were devising to get rid of the polling that the dbus-twisted integration did.
<alecu> verterok: I don't recall if it was finally landed or if it needed more work.
<verterok> alecu: you mean the wakeups/sec?
<alecu> verterok: exactly
<verterok> alecu: I tried to work on top of a custom glib2reactor Chipaca did, but wasn't able to make it work properly...and finally got left behind
<ralsina> gatox: did you see this? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~agateau/sni-qt/trunk/view/head:/README#L32
<verterok> alecu: the problem is in the glib integration...we need pydbus!! ;)
<ralsina> gatox: it looks like there should be an activated signal when the menu opens
 * gatox reading...
<ralsina> gatox: also, it handles the "activate" action itself (but we probably don't want it to do it)
<gatox> ralsina, mmmmm yes, that might work.... now i need to figure it out when the system tray menu gets hidden, so i can stop the timer
<gatox> ralsina, thx
<joshuahoover> briancurtin: how's 3.0.2b going?
<ralsina> gatox: that's trickier :-/
<gatox> ralsina, yap
<ralsina> gatox: we'd have to look at the sni-qt code I guess
<gatox> ralsina, ok.... i'll finish with the tests on windows (where there are some issues yet), and then try to optimize this for linux
<ralsina> gatox: ok
<ralsina> gatox: I am reading sni-qt to see if there's something useful
<briancurtin> joshuahoover: binaries submitted on the same RT we were using, haven't gotten them back yet. whenever i get them back i can turn around and build an installer and submit that for signing in 5 minutes
<joshuahoover> briancurtin: cool, thanks!
<gatox> ralsina, let me know if you find something
<ralsina> briancurtin: check that the RT has someone assigned
<ralsina> briancurtin: otherwise it can fall through the cracks
<briancurtin> oh there we go, the binaries are already signed
<briancurtin> i'll submit the installer after standup
<ralsina> gatox: looks like it doesn't send any signals on closing, but it also looks easy to add
<gatox> ralsina, cool..... i'll check that.....
<briancurtin> me
<ralsina> me
<gatox> me
<mandel> me
<mmcc> me
<ralsina> alecu, thisfred: standup?
<thisfred> me
<ralsina> dobey?
<alecu> me
<ralsina> ok, dobey is last, briancurtin go!
<briancurtin> DONE: Q VM setup, get 3.x branches in order, submit binaries
<briancurtin> TODO: submit installer for signing, get 3.x running
<briancurtin> NEXT: ralsina
<ralsina> DONE: mgmt call, other calls, helped around, reviews, misc TODO: bug triaging, pick a bug, reviews, help BLOCKED: no NEXT gatox
<gatox> <ralsina> alecu, thisfred: standup?
<gatox> mandel, go
<gatox> oh no
<mandel> gatox, ein? that was just thing?
<gatox> wait.... my keyboard is crazy
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Sync menu upload progress items working on windows and linux, fixing some issues on windows.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish with this branch and propose. Check sni-qt to see if we can add some optimizations for linux.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> mandel, go
<mandel> DONE: Worked on unittests for the daemon (test daemon and real one). Turns out that debugging does not longer work on xcode with sentests.. /me hates
<mandel> TODO: Finish tests. Move to get this running in the u1-client tests.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> COMMENTS: I need to leave early. Some smart ass changed the lock of the office and I need to make a copy of the new key before stores close (today they do earlier because is a nat holiday).
<mandel> mmcc, please!
<mmcc> DONE: reviews, talked to lisette about icons & retina, fought buildout
<mmcc> patches and pyflakes/lint
<mmcc> TODO: poke people for reviews, start making test builds, more debug fsevents
<mmcc> BLCK: no
<mmcc> NEXT: this fred
<mmcc> er thisfred
<thisfred> DONE: various small bugfixes TODO: documentation outline with aquarius | write documentation BLOCKED: no NEXT: alecu
<alecu> DONE: debugging on #1036270, misc reviews
<alecu> TODO: branch for that bug, help with py3k
<alecu> BLOCKED: nope
<alecu> NEXT: dobey
<ralsina> ok, dobey is not around yet it seems
<ralsina> so EOM
<mandel> ralsina, alecu, as I said, I need to go early today.. I need to get those keys done or I wont be able to get in the office tom :(
<ralsina> mandel: it's k
<ralsina> mandel: good luck
<mandel> ralsina, he, I better be able to get them 'por el bien del portero' :P
<mandel> I have already expressed my discomfort with changing the locks and not saying it
<mmcc> mandel have you gone yet? can you quickly let me know how to run those tests in the commsocketserver branch?
<mmcc> I was just running the 'test' target in xcode
<mandel> mmcc, where you doing it via consoloe or via command + u ?
<mmcc> mandel: cmd-u, essentially. i clicked on the wrench button :)
<mandel> mmcc, and which version of xcode.. it can be that the horrible trick of spinning the main loop is not working :(
<mandel> mmcc, I'll see if I can reproduce the problem
 * gatox lunch
<mandel> mmcc, oh, have you used the lion vm, can you send me an email with the settings to connect to it, I think I touch something and I not longer can
<mmcc> mandel: do you have the link to the RT? all the info is in there
<mmcc> I'll email it to you too
<mandel> mmcc, please, I did everything but I get a host not found for monorail.buildd
<mmcc> aha, ok - you need to edit your .ssh/config
<dobey> sorry
<dobey> DONE: u1db package pokery, discuss icon reorg and redesign, fixes for u1db packaging, got dbgsyms enabled for u1 PPAs, poke about 12.04.1 SRUs
<dobey> TODO: rush to get everything done for feature freeze, reorg to drop ubuntuone-installer, SRUs for lucid/natty/oneiric
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<ralsina> dobey: so you could fix the -dbg package problem?
<dobey> ralsina: yes, fixed it by not doing -dbg package, and relying on automagic -dbgsym packaging in the archive
<ralsina> dobey: ok
<mandel> ok, I need to go or I'll have problem tom, see you all!
<dobey> and it seems to have worked in the PPA
<dobey> so all good
<ralsina> awesome
<mmcc> gatox, alecu, looking at the chat log, it seems like you guys were hitting a problem with the upload_finished signal when using PB IPC - is that the same problem I saw on darwin, with tracebacks complaining about the number of arguments to the handler?
<alecu> mmcc: yes
<mmcc> alecu: great, well let me know if I can help out with that. I know it wasn't the cause of my other bug, but I'm still interested
<alecu> mmcc: afaict the args in the receiving function are wrong. And it was never fixed since it was never truly used.
<mmcc> alecu: where is the receiving function? I was never sure I had actually traced it correctly through…
<briancurtin> ralsina: installer rebuilt and sent for signing
<ralsina> briancurtin: awesome
<alecu> mmcc: the receiving function is "on_upload_file_progress" in ipc_client.py
<alecu> mmcc: and the code is trying to do something like this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1149009/
<alecu> mmcc: the calling code is inside the signal decorator:
<alecu>             return callback(*args, **kwargs)
<alecu> so, in this case args has two items, and kwargs is empty. And there's no implicit naming of that second item into the kwargs.
<mmcc> I see. I don't think the traceback I was getting was from on_upload_file_progress though
<alecu> mmcc: sorry, the line is:
<alecu>         function(self, *args, **kwargs)
<alecu> mmcc: I think that's because this issue may affect any function in ipc_client that expects "**info" as arguments.
<mmcc> aha, ok
<alecu> ok, bank and lunchtime for me
<mmcc> buen provecho
<dobey> yeah, need to eat here too
<dobey> bbiab
<briancurtin> alecu_lunch: is https://bitbucket.org/pitrou/t3k/overview what we should be using? looking to get trial going on 3
<alecu_lunch> briancurtin: yay
<alecu_lunch> briancurtin: try running the twisted tests with the included trial, to make sure it's working ok.
<ralsina> I have to go get lunch. It's an anniversary so it may take a bit long, will stay late
<gatox> mmcc, were you having some problems that the upload_finished signal was never emitted on u1-client and for that reason the file never ended to be uploaded to the server?? or i get confuse with something else?
<mmcc> gatox, I was seeing that signal failing, but it ended up not causing the upload failure, they're unrelated issues
<gatox> mmcc, mmmm ok..... so i need to debug what is happening on windows.....
<mmcc> gatox yeah, I bet when you fix it on windows it'll fix it on darwin too
<gatox> mmcc, it seems that the file is being uploaded..... but when is almost complete..... stop processing it..... so the process never ends
<mmcc> gatox: yes, that's definitely a different issue than what I was seeing. On darwin with python-macfsevents, it sends a create event but never a close event, so no upload ever even starts
<gatox> mmcc, yes, this seems to be related to something else..... not fsevents
<dobey> hmm
<mmcc> dobey, when you get a chance can you revisit your needs-info on https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-storage-protocol/fix-1025950-cert-locs/+merge/118603 ?
<dobey> mmcc: +1 now from me. it might be good to somehow fix dirspec to look in the .app Resources by default for some things too; but we can poke at that later
<mmcc> dobey: thanks!
<mmcc> dobey: tarmac's going to complain about pep8 errors on storage-protocol, isn't it? I'm seeing a couple of pages of them…
<dobey> not sure
<dobey> it appears likely, yes
<dobey> well, it will complain about the ones the version of pep8 in ubuntu quantal complains about
<mmcc> right
<mmcc> dobey: what pep8 version is that? on my precise vm I have 0.6.1, and it's really quiet compared to the version 1.3.3 (!) on darwin
<dobey> survey (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pep8) says… 1.2
<gatox> ralsina, 1-1 whenever you want
 * briancurtin taking a late lunch break, back in a bit
<mmcc> oh hey great, of course I have two different versions of pep8 on my mac
<dobey> nice
<ralsina> Anyone needs any reviews?
<mmcc> ralsina: looks like you've already reviewed my pending branches. unless you want to grab this one from alecu: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-storage-protocol/fix-1025950-cert-locs/+merge/118603
<mmcc> so newer pep8 complains a lot about indentation of continuation lines, at least in storage protocol. should I fix a ton of these or set those to ignore?
<dobey> you can't ignore errors from p3p8
<dobey> err pep8
<dobey> you can either fix them, or ensure you're using pep8 1.2, rather than 1.3.3
<mmcc> pep8 has an --ignore option at least in 1.3
<dobey> ah but it doesn't have comment ignores in files
<mmcc> also there are a couple other errors I can't figure out how to fix. "indentation not a multiple of four" (it is)
<mmcc> dobey: right
<dobey> and i don't think we want to use --ignore with pep8
<mmcc> hmm
<mmcc> ok I avoided that one by using dict() instead of a dict literal
<mmcc> but I'm stumped on this one: ubuntuone/storageprotocol/client.py:886:13: E125 continuation line does not distinguish itself from next logical line
<alecu> mmcc: I recall reviewing that branch, yes. I'll finish with that.
<mmcc> alecu, great. if you can also look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-windows-installer/improve-buildout/+merge/119195 that'd be great.
<mmcc> there's a storage-protocol branch hanging out there too, but don't look at it until I get the pep8 errors fixed
<alecu> mmcc: regarding the E125, it seems like the second line of the if is indented just like the block below it
<mmcc> alecu: yes, I understand the message, and I agree it'd be nice to fix but I wasn't sure how to fix it. adding whitespace helps visually but doesn't shut up pep8
<alecu> mmcc: so try adding two or four spaces to that second line of the if
<mmcc> adding two spaces makes pep8 complain about over-indenting, but four works. thanks alecu!
<alecu> mmcc: not that does sounds much logical... but it worked :P
 * alecu is starting to miss "pylint disable=..." already.
<alecu> that was pylint's best feature!
<mmcc> no wait, my fault, four spaces doesn't work either. I'm running pep8 in the console and have been spoiled by flymake so forgot to save changes
<alecu> crap.
<alecu> mmcc: try creating two boolean local variables
<mmcc> further, emacs' python mode claims that the indentation that causes the problem is the 'sole indentation'
<alecu> mmcc: is_volume_created = message.type == protocol_pb2.Message.VOLUME_CREATED
<mmcc> right
<ralsina> alecu, mmcc, gatox, briancurtin, dobey: I have a horrible headache, I will take the afternoon off and work at night
<dobey> ralsina: rest well
<ralsina> if something urgent comes up, alecu or gatox can sms me
<gatox> ralsina, see you... get better
<ralsina> alecu: we could use flake8 instead, which has a "ignore this" option if pyflakes makes us twist our code too much
<dobey> pyflakes shouldn't cause us any problems
<dobey> mmcc: why are you even seeing these errors? are they all with 1.3 instead of 1.2?
<mmcc> dobey: these are with 1.3.
<mmcc> I don't know what would be different between 1.2 and 1.3. I have 1.1 and 1.3 on my mac and 0.6 on my precise vm
<mmcc> I should probably get a q vm so I can test with what tarmac will see, or just fix pep8 in the buildout to a particular version we all decide on (1.2?)
<mmcc> with 1.1, as long as I exclude protobuf generated python files, storage-protocol is clean
<mmcc> somewhere between 1.1 and 1.2, pep8 got pickier about indentation
<mmcc> er, 1.1 and 1.3
<dobey> it got pickier in 1.2 and then more so in 1.3 i guess
<mmcc> goddamn buildout
<mmcc> ok, so should we stabilize on 1.2 since that's what's in Q?
<mmcc> the buildout installs 1.1, I'm only fighting 1.3 here because I installed it myself back when buildout wasn't installing it correctly
<alecu> mmcc: testing with a Q vm makes a lot of sense, to me.
<mmcc> alecu: right, but when we run tests on the other platforms, let's use the same version of pep8 and pyflakes as on Q, sound good?
<mmcc> (which means wait a sec before you approve that improve-buildout branch :)
<alecu> mmcc: sounds good. If we make the buildout download and use that same version, even better.
<mmcc> alecu, I'm on it.
<mmcc> ok alecu, https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-windows-installer/improve-buildout/+merge/119195 is updated to grab pep8 1.2
<mmcc> if you already have a buildout from that trunk, running 'bin/buildout install development' will just update pep8
<alecu> ack
<dobey> i wonder if there's a way to automate that more
<gatox> alecu, ok..... the menu seems to be working and i think i found where the problem in syncdaemon was (in perspective_broker, in the signals being emitted there)
<gatox> i apply a small patch and now it works correctly
<gatox> s/apply/applied
<briancurtin> alecu, ralsina: are we going with Python 3.3 for sure or should i be running with the python3 on Q (3.2.3)
<alecu> briancurtin: I don't recall 3.3 being an option...
<alecu> briancurtin: afaik we should aim for the version in Q
<briancurtin> alecu: i remember it coming up and it stuck in my head because we're only just released 3.3.0b2 as of monday
<mmcc> dobey, just saw your message about automating - automating what?
<mmcc> also dobey, now that I've sorted pep8, https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-storage-protocol/fix-run-tests/+merge/118488 is ready for your re-review
<briancurtin> and just the other day someone in here was talking about the various combinations of what will be /usr/bin/python3 or something
<alecu> gatox: yes, I suspected that much. IPC on windows was the most likely thing to be broken since no code is using those methods/signals.
<dobey> mmcc: the version picking of buildout to match what's in a specific ubuntu release
<gatox> alecu, and also where you said..... i need to make changes in both places
<mmcc> dobey: there's always a way :)
<dobey> briancurtin: ideally, python3.1 would work as well, but hopefully 3.2 is enough; is there something in 3.3 we actually need?
<mmcc> you can have buildout configs read in other config files, some of which could contain auto-generated version specs
<alecu> briancurtin: right. And since Q is going thru the freezes, it uses the stable version of python 3.
<mmcc> but my yak shears are getting dull…
<gatox> alecu, i'll be working tomorrow from 6 to 15.... because i need to leave earlier tomorrow....
<alecu> gatox: I hope you don't want me waking up so early!
<briancurtin> dobey: not that i know of, the 3.2.3 that's in Q seems fine to me
<gatox> alecu, jejeje nono, just letting you know
<alecu> gatox: great then :-)
<gatox> alecu, i hope that i'll be able to finish with u1-client changes by tomorrow morning so i can propose a fully working menu
<gatox> alecu, but right now is working on linux and windows.... i need to clean up a little bit the code
<dobey> mmcc: +1
<mmcc> dobey: thanks!
<dobey> briancurtin: great; i wonder if it works on the 3.1 that's in lucid too
<alecu> briancurtin: let's worry making it work on the python 3 that's in Q, and after freeze we can worry about what's needed to make it work on previous 3's
<briancurtin> sounds good
<dobey> right
<dobey> although, we'll have a few issues with lucid anyway
<dobey> precise also has 3.2.3
<dobey> and oneiric has 3.2.2
<dobey> so we should be fine there
<briancurtin> alecu: do you have that t3k branch installed on your box? i'm having trouble even building it
<alecu> briancurtin: I've not installed it, just ran the tests on it from the sources.
<briancurtin> i figured it out, didn't have python3-dev installed
<briancurtin> wasnt finding Python.h
<alecu> briancurtin: I ran it with "python3 bin/trial twisted"
<briancurtin> alecu: there are a bunch of failures, but it's operational (still running)
<briancurtin> for some definition of operational
<alecu> briancurtin: right :-)
<gatox> eod..... see you tomorrow!!
<alecu> briancurtin: so, most of trial seems to work. A reactor seems to be running, too.
<mmcc> late lunchtime here, back in a bit
<ralsina> briancurtin: quantal's version of python3 should be the target
<ralsina> briancurtin: so python 3.2 IIRC
<briancurtin> ralsina: cool, thanks
<mmcc> back
<ralsina> dobey: please take a look at bug #1037294 ASAP :-(
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1037294 in Ubuntu One storage protocol "Uninstalling python-ubuntuone-storageprotocol removes ValiCert certificate (which is in ca-certificates)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1037294
<dobey> oh, we need to rename the file
<dobey> and crikey ca-certificates is screwy
<dobey> i'm not sure exactly how we can fix this now
<ralsina> dobey: but if that file is provided by ca-cert why is ur install not failing?
<mmcc> this revnos.txt file that the py2exe setup file makes, anyone know what uses that?
<ralsina> mmcc: it's for our internal usage
<dobey> ralsina: because that file isn't provided by ca-certificates
<ralsina> mmcc: just a way to know what revision is going into the build, not vey important
<mmcc> ralsina: how do we use it? (can I add to it?)
<dobey> ralsina: it's a symlink created by a postinstall script/trigger
<ralsina> mmcc: add at will. We use it by looking at it ;-)
<ralsina> dobey: oh, fudge
<mmcc> ralsina: good.
<mmcc> ralsina: if you're feeling better I have a trivial branch for you: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix-1037313-add-revnos/+merge/119799
<ralsina> mmcc: on it!
<dobey> ralsina: i guess i need to talk to rye in the morning some more
<dobey> ralsina: in the meantime, here is a branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-storage-protocol/rename-valicert/+merge/119802
<mmcc> ralsina: my apologies, ignore that branch for now, it's wrongheaded… needs to be rearranged so it does the right thing when you haven't run it before
<mmcc> d'oh
<mmcc> ok ralsina, I pushed a version that'll work the first time too: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix-1037313-add-revnos/+merge/119799
<mmcc> thanks.
<mmcc> have to go run errands, will work a few more hours tonight. I'd like to figure out bug 1037322 before posting an alpha build tomorrow
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1037322 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "UI frozen after sign-in with SSO on darwin" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1037322
<dobey> need to go. later all
#ubuntuone 2012-08-16
<mmcc> why is the u1-control-panel test suite so slow? popping up error dialog boxes for every test… maybe it'll be done when I wake up
 * mmcc sleeps
<mandel> morning all!
<mandel> mmcc, actually it is slow only on windows and mac. The main reason is that on linux the ui is written to a buffer and not the real desktop.. I don't know how to achieve that in other systems :(
<gatox> good morning
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<mandel> gatox, do you have problems with the auth against launchpad?
<gatox> mandel, mm nop.... did you do the 2-steps auth thing?
<mandel> gatox, yes, is with the ssh key
<mandel> I'm getting an error with it.. O_o
<gatox> no idea.....
 * czajkowski hugs mandel 
<czajkowski> sorry bad day to do it
<czajkowski> we also will be having issues tomorrow, see blog.launchpad.net for our notices
<mandel> czajkowski, I did read the email, it was indeed stupid to do it today
<czajkowski> so post 20:00 UTC :)
<czajkowski> and before 22:00 UTC tomorrow
 * mandel finally can use bzr!
<gatox> need to restart...... something is really wrong here
<gatox> mandel, wowwww.... did you try to  run the tests of u1-client?? :S
<mandel> gatox, where?
<mandel> gatox, linux, mac or windows?
<gatox> linux
<mandel> gatox, it does work in my en
<mandel> env*
<gatox> mandel, :S ok..... i'll need to ask dobey if he fix it.... and what should i do....
<mandel> gatox, move to QA, seriously ;)
<gatox> mandel, are you in precise?
<mandel> gatox, precisely in precise, yes
<gatox> :S
<mandel> gatox, for what is worth.. (or at least make you not feel like you are the one with problems) none of my tests pass in mac 10.8 because they are not even ran!
<mandel> puto mac puto mac puto apple
<mandel> gatox, I have to install a lion vm to test that is the case..
<Andy80> hi, do you know if there are any problems with referral program? I've just subscribed my mom to Ubuntu One and we didn't get the +500Mb bonus. I can give you further details (mine and her email address) in private if you want.
<mandel> Andy80, AFAIK there is not, but let me get you one of the support guys to give you a hand
<mandel> rye, can you help with the support program stuff? ^^
<Andy80> mandel, thanks :)
<mandel> np
<rye> Andy80: hi
<rye> Andy80: could you please tell me your info in PM, i will look up your information in the db
<Andy80> mandel, I know that it worked at least 6 times with my account, because after advertising the offer on Twitter I got 6 upgrades and now I've 8Gb. But with my mom's account it didn't work.
<Andy80> rye, yeah
<mandel> Andy80, rye has the tools to help you, I'm a simple code monkey ;)
<mandel> ralsina, ping me when you are here, I have to deliver you bad news..
<gatox> oops....
<mandel> gatox, oops?
<gatox> mandel, for the bad news :P
<mandel> gatox, oh, well, is just due to updates in xcode that I did not expect, so I have to think carefully about what to do
<ralsina> gatox: any idea what mandel's bad news were, since he left?
<gatox> ralsina, he is in u1-internal and cannot connect to freenode
<alecu> have I told you guys how much I hate my ISP?
<gatox> dobey, are you here?
<dobey> gatox: hi
<gatox> dobey, hi....... i'm having the same problem that you mention yesterday when trying to run the u1-client tests on my machine.... is that already fix? do i need to install something?
<dobey> which problem?
<dobey> gatox: all the tests failing due to expand_user?
<gatox> dobey, yes
<dobey> no it's not fixed. i have no idea why that happens
<dobey> but if you're getting the same issue, maybe you can fix it? :)
 * gatox goes back in time and avoid the conversation
<gatox> jeje ok.... i'll take a look
<gatox> ralsina, ping
<ralsina> gatox: otp for 10'
<gatox> ralsina, ack
<ralsina> gatox: pong
<gatox> ralsina, do you have time for mumble? we couldn't do it yesterday
<ralsina> gatox: in a bit, sure
<gatox> ralsina, ok, let me know
<dobey> i haven't run the tests in a while for u1client, so i'll try them here too
<dobey> maybe some update to precise broke something on 32-bit
<gatox> dobey, mandel said that it was working for him.... but i don't trust mandel jeje
<gatox> ohh he is not here to defend himself
<ralsina> hey, got the failures too!
<dobey> ooh, dist-upgrade shows me lots of packages to upgrade. hrmm
<ralsina> it's something in yesterdays upgrades
<dobey> seems to be working ok here right now
<ralsina> dobey: are you in 32 bit?
<dobey> yes
<dobey> i don't see anything in the pending updates to my system that would cause such errors either, though
<ralsina> dobey: help(dirspec) tells me to go read http://docs.python.org/library/dirspec ;-)
<dobey> help(dirspec) ?
<dobey> ick. someone downvoted http://askubuntu.com/a/115112/50737
<dobey> wtf
<gatox> ralsina, can i leave to do a little errand if you are busy and we have the mumble when i get back?
<ralsina> dobey: reproduced the bug, user_home is unicode
<ralsina> dobey: I'll debug it
<mandel> hurray, I'm here!
<ralsina> dobey: I am guessing the bit where user_home is patched is patched wrong: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1150691/
<dobey> >>> repr(user_home)
<dobey> "'/tmp/\\xe2\\x95\\xa5'"
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> ah
<gatox> ok....... i'll be back in a couple of minutes
<ralsina> dobey: yes, the original is ok, the patched one is wrong
<ralsina> dobey: see the pastebin, the one that returns trial_temp is returning it as unicode
<dobey> but why is it only failing on 32-bit precise? :-/
<ralsina> dobey: that's something else entirely
<ralsina> dobey: since it worked for me yesterday and not today, something in the update
<ralsina> dobey: and maybe it's not on 64 yet
<dobey> yes, i just upgraded and it broke for me
<ralsina> dobey: cool
<ralsina> dobey: damn trcking that string is TRICKY
<dobey> this is really weird
<dobey> oh
<dobey> i know what did it
<ralsina> dobey: coronel mustard, in the library, with a candlestick?
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> a few unicode_literals were added to ubuntuone-dev-tools
<dobey> so perhaps one of them is leaking through somehow
<ralsina> dobey: yeah
<ralsina> dobey: easy fix is to decode user_home where we have the bug
<ralsina> either that or find the right literal and slap it with a b
<mandel> mmcc, have you done any work regarding jenkins in the lion vm?
<gatox_brb> back!
<dobey> oh
<dobey> duh
<mandel> mmcc, have you installed any of the dependencies in the lion vm?
<dobey> weird though
<mandel> ralsina, so, turns out you can have to copies of xcode, but 4.3 will not run if you are in 10.8 while it will on 10.7..
<mandel> have I mentioned I hate apple?
<ralsina> mandel: yes you have
<mandel> ralsina, I see a pattern here, when I work on windows, I hate microsoft, then I move to mac I hate apple it might be me the one with the problem ;)
<ralsina> mandel: the universe hates you. You must have done something bad to the universe.
<mandel> ralsina, I have done plenty of bad things.. fair enough
<ralsina> briancurtin: did you see that the binaries are signed already? You may want to ping a l-sa so they deploy it.
<ralsina> briancurtin: after a quick test of course
<briancurtin> ralsina: didn't see that, haven't seen email yet. i'll check them out ASAP
<ralsina> briancurtin: cool thx
<gatox> ralsina, alecu review please: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/transfers/+merge/119932  -  https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/menu-progress/+merge/119930
<ralsina> gatox: on it
<ralsina> gatox: quick mumble before team call?
<gatox> ralsina, i was about to tell you that!
 * gatox on  mumble
<briancurtin> ralsina: speaking of team call, mumble again or hangout?
<ralsina> briancurtin: mumble
<mmcc> hi folks
<dobey> oh, it is thursday isn't it
<mmcc> mandel, I haven't installed anything on the lion vm
<dobey> crap
<dobey> let me try to reboot and see if audio self-fixes
<mandel> mmcc, cool, I'm taking care of it then
<mandel> mmcc, before the standup, which version of xcode are you running?
<mandel> mmcc, and are you in 10.8?
<mmcc> mandel, cool. you might want to use the new buildout too
<mmcc> mandel: I have 10.6 and 10.7, not 10.8
<mandel> mmcc, it was in my plans to use it as a review method :)
<mandel> mmcc, xcode version?
<mmcc> mandel: on my 10.7 system i have 4.3.3
<mmcc> and on my 10.6 system I have 4.2
<mandel> mmcc, hm.. mierda, I though the problem was only with 4.4 I'll have to do more testing
<mmcc> so were the tests you added just not running? did they ever run?
<mmcc> oh, mumble.. be right there
<ralsina> dobey, gatox, alecu, joshuahoover, mmcc: mumble!
<ralsina> thisfred: you too
<gatox> ralsina, already there
<thisfred> me too
<alecu> ack
<mandel> mmcc, for me since 4.4 none of them run, yet before one update (don't know which one) they uses to run just fine
<ralsina> dobey: ping-a-ling-a-mumble
<dobey> yep coming
<mandel> mmcc, so it looks like at least in xcode 4.4 if you do STFailt(@"foo") and do command + u all tests pass
<mandel> mmcc, from trunk, can you test the same in 4.3.3
<mandel> ?
<mmcc> mandel: yes, that's what I saw too in 4.3.3
<mmcc> which test did you add that to?
<mandel> mmcc, I just added a dummy tests class with a test that fails
<mandel> mmcc, yet, I have seen tests failing before, so something is not running the tests correctly
<mmcc> mandel, what is shown in the console section of the debug pane? (the bottom pane in Xcode) - I forgot to look there but when I run the tests, I get an error in the console even though the GUI says it passed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1150828/
<mandel> mmcc, fuuuuuuu maybe when we removed the arc stuff it broke..
<mandel> mmcc, good catch
<dobey> if it's u1-client tests breaking, it's because of dev-tools
<dobey> unless it's other stuff
<mmcc> mandel: I see the problem - we aren't getting IN_MODIFY, we're getting IN_CREATE (and that gets passed through without a fake close)
<leBMD> Hey, guys.
<leBMD> I hope you don't mind me asking something that's been asked a hundred times, but I bought an album off of the music store, and all the songs have downloaded except one, which is stuck queuing.  Is there a fix for this?
<chaselivingston> Hi leBMD, have you contacted support?
<leBMD> Not yet.  I was hoping someone on IRC might have a fix before I bothered support.
<chaselivingston> leBMD: Well, I am support, so feel free to bother me :) http://one.ubuntu.com/support/contact
<leBMD> ok!
<chaselivingston> leBMD: I can gather some more information from you there and see if we can get this straightened out for you
<leBMD> all right, thanks!
<chaselivingston> no problem!
<mandel> mmcc, aha, that is simple to fix :)
<mandel> mmcc, we just have to add such a situation in process_INT_CREATE to do the right thing
<mmcc> mandel: I just tried making process_IN_CREATE call process_IN_MODIFY as a quick hack, but it didn't work (it sent the events but no uploads...
<mandel> mmcc, weird.. we need to look closer into the implementation.. is the kind of things that are not fixed in a quick hack :(
<mmcc> mandel: yeah, definitely :)
<mandel> mmcc, I found the problem with the tests :)
<mmcc> mandel: great, what was it?
<mandel> mmcc, can this be it: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9587750/ocmock-failing-at-runtime  ?
<mandel> mmcc, exact same error
<leBMD> all right, I just sent in the support ticket.  Thanks for the help!
<mmcc> mandel: oh man, yeah I already ran into that once… argh. stupid ocmock
<chaselivingston> leBMD: Just got it, I'll get back to you soon
<leBMD> all right, thanks
<mandel> mmcc, good news I though it was due to an update (it was that the update remove it from my .app)
<mandel> mmcc, so I had it in a diff location
<mmcc> mandel: yeah, I don't like having our stuff inside xcode.app
<mandel> mmcc, agreed, but is a WTF?!!?! to OCmock
<mandel> mmcc, mumble in the darwin room?
<mmcc> mandel, give me ~5 min?
<mandel> mmcc, we can talk about the sprint etc
<mandel> mmcc, sure
<mmcc> ok  brb
<mandel> ralsina, tests fixed, it was due to scode updating and removing the framework from its location making it run in a diff context than the one expected from the rig..
<ralsina> mandel: WAT
<mandel> ralsina, which translates to blahblah blah lost time due to blah blah
<mandel> ralsina, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9587750/ocmock-failing-at-runtime
<mandel> ralsina, ocmock stupidity
<ralsina> ohhhhh rpath nuttiness
<mandel> ralsina, yes
<ralsina> rpath is semi-evil, but too tempting
<mandel> ralsina, so mmcc and me after the update did not have the framework correctly and them boom!!!
<mandel> ralsina, which scared me a lot
<ralsina> he
<briancurtin2> if anyone has time, https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntu-sso-client/py3-unicode-part-3/+merge/119586 is the last unicode branch. has one approval, needs one more. (it's 815 lines)
<briancurtin2> alecu, if you have a minute can you re-review https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntu-sso-client/py3-metaclass/+merge/119049 (small one, you had a comment about a lint warning)
<alecu> briancurtin2: ack
<dobey> need to eat. bbiab
<mandel> mmcc, I updated https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon/commserver-tests/+merge/117393
<mandel> ralsina, alecu, gatox, can I have one more review for https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon/sbjson-link/+merge/116445
<mandel> don't be scared, I'm just removing code
<ralsina> mandel: sure, queued
<mandel> thx
<ralsina> gatox: +1 on menu-progress
<ralsina> gatox: that also fixes the mismatched argument count, right?
<mmcc> mandel, ack. I'll look at it asap
<mandel> mmcc, ok
<mmcc> mandel, the change in rev 61 for sbjson-link has a weird path
<mandel> mmcc, let me take a look
<mmcc> looks like you changed SBJson.framework to 'group relative'
<ralsina> gatox: I did *not* know QWidgetAction, looks cool :-)
<mmcc> but it's still in /Library/Frameworks
<mmcc> mandel: so now it looks like path = ../../../../../../../Library/Frameworks/SBJson.framework; sourceTree = "<group>"; }
<mandel> mmcc, uh, true that is ugly, I'll fix it manually
<mmcc> mandel: I'd like to have a convention where we put the framework near the source tree, and make the entry in Xcode point to it using a group relative path
<mandel> mmcc, yes, we need to have some norm for that
<gatox> ralsina, which mismmatched argument count?
<gatox> ralsina, ahhhh from u1-client?
<ralsina> gatox: the "on_upload_finished expected 3 arguments got 2" or whatever
<gatox> ralsina, yes, the branch i proposed for u1-client: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/menu-progress/+merge/119930
<gatox> does that
<ralsina> awesome
<gatox> and change the max amount of item in the recent transfers
<ralsina> less noise in logs  == happy logs
<gatox> because the document change
<mmcc> mandel: eventually the fsevents daemon project will get put into buildout/scripts/devsetup/parts/ , so why not just put ocmock and sbjson there/
<gatox> ralsina, yes, with qwidgetaction you can actually do cool stuff
<mmcc> mandel: then with project relative path in Xcode it'll just end up like ../../../blah.framework
<mmcc> give or take s few ../
<mmcc> s/s/a/
<mandel> makes sense
<ralsina> gatox: there is no way to know if we are using SNI-qt or not?
<ralsina> gatox: because we are making ubuntu have no-progressbar items in all cases
<gatox> ralsina, here as fas as i know.... i'm using it
<ralsina> gatox: also, what happens if you use ProgressBarAction with sni-qt? Bad things?
<gatox> ralsina, you just see an empty space.....
<gatox> as an action withoout text
<ralsina> gatox: hmmmm there *may* be a way to make ProgressBarAction show a text :-)
<ralsina> gatox: I am guessingit has it's text(QMenuRole) or whatever blank
<gatox> oh yes!!! now that i think
<ralsina> gatox: if that's the reason, then you can have a single action
<gatox> we can put text in the qwidgetaction
<ralsina> right
<gatox> and if the widget is not properly placed
<gatox> is going to show that
<ralsina> and this gets much simpler
<gatox> totally
<gatox> ralsina, i'm going to test that now
<ralsina> cool :)
<ralsina> so, ping me when you want me to review
<gatox> ralsina, i'll do that
<mmcc> so I had the Qt tests for control-panel running overnight on my mac, and they didn't finish in more than 6 hours… does that ring any bells for anyone?
 * gatox lunch
<mmcc> endless "Sorry UbuntuOne has encountered an error" dialog boxes that flash on the screen and go away before I can press 'more details' - at least one per test, it seemed
<mandel> mmcc, tests should timeout after a max of 120s due to the default timeout from twisted
<mmcc> mandel: the tests were passing, nothing timed out
<mandel> mmcc, you mean they where left running for hours and never stop yet all the tests have been passed?
<mmcc> yeah, I came back this morning and it was still slowly churning through passing tests, flashing the error dialog
<ralsina> mmcc: no, doesn't sound right
<mmcc> ralsina: no kidding! It's worked fine in the past. I am about to see what it does within the old buildout, although that really should be exactly the same
<mmcc> btw mandel, this diff fixes my no-upload issue, although it's probably all wrong to just call process_IN_MODIFY from process_IN_CREATE: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1151023/ (I couldn't help myself)
 * mandel looks
<mmcc> I need more pictures on my mac to test uploading... started using ichat default avatars out of desperation
<lisettte> i have heaps of pictures :)
<mandel> mmcc, I don't think you need the process_default, with process_in_modify should do the trick
<mandel> mmcc, of course we would need tests to vonfirm it :)
<mandel> lisettte, what kind of picts? O_o
<mmcc> mandel: I tried that first, it didn't work - there needs to be a create before the open and close
<mmcc> lisettte: U1 mac icons? ;)
<lisettte> mandel: the kind that needs uploading to U1
<lisettte> mmcc: almost
<mandel> mmcc, true..
<mandel> lisettte, ahhh those picts
<ralsina> lisettte: can you share your U1_design_share with mmcc?
<lisettte> mandel: i have no idea what other pics you could possibly be talking about
<lisettte> ralsina: sure thing!
<ralsina> mmcc: there, lots of pictures ;-)
<mandel> lisettte, don't know :)
<mandel> trying to find out hehe
<mandel> ok, EOD for me, I have rugby today, catch you all tom!
<dobey> mmcc: the > 6 hour tests makes sense if it's displaying real UI
<ralsina> dobey: if it's showing the exception dialog for every test, that's not right
<mmcc> bye mandel
<ralsina> dobey: besides, it shows real UI on windows, and takes a few minutes
<mmcc> dobey - it's run in reasonable time for me before.
<lisettte> mmcc, ralsina: shared
<ralsina> lisettte: thanks!
<lisettte> mmcc: shared it view only; let me know if you need mod
<dobey> ralsina: true; it certainly shouldn't do that. but would be best if it showed no UI at all
<ralsina> dobey: there is a headless qt platform that was done or phantomjs IIRC
<ralsina> dobey: but we are not getting that deployed in any reasonable time ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, you can re-review the branch.... it work as expected when the menu can load the progress bar
<ralsina> gatox: cool :-)
<ralsina> gatox: also when the menu can't?
<gatox> jeej yes..... i mean that
<ralsina> gatox: hehe
<ralsina> gatox: with this, I think you can stop working on the menu and switch to the dummy u1cp page on monday, right?
<ralsina> also, yay, 200 fewer lines :-)
<gatox> ralsina, yes! totally!
<ralsina> gatox: +1 muy bien felicitado
<gatox> :D
<ralsina> gatox: and congratulations on a nice feature, nicely executed
<gatox> ralsina, thanks! :'D
<ralsina> LUNCH
<mmcc> hmm, accepted share does not appear for me on darwin
<dobey> i wonder why u1trial basically stays in disk iowait for me :(
<dobey> i guess the u1client tests are doing a lot of disk writes or something
<mmcc> gatox, your sync menu works on windows, right? is it something different from the menu displayed when you run it with --with-icon, or did you just make that much nicer?
<gatox> mmcc, that one much nicer!
<dobey> why are people so bad at muting themselves on google hangouts?
<mmcc> gatox, cool - I just tried it on mac, looks nice - I guess you have a fix pending though, 'cause it's not showing the right status for me
<gatox> mmcc, mmmm i'll need to check that... in windows and linux is showing the propor status.... which should be the same as you see in control panel
<mmcc> gatox: I may be missing a revision, I just tried the version I have sitting here
<gatox> you need my u1-cp branch and also a one fromm u1-client that has not landed yet
<mmcc> gatox: ok, that's it. cool
<mmcc> so, if I accept a share from the email, should it be automatically synced by a running syncdaemon or do I need to check the "Sync locally' box in control panel too? right now my CP shows the share but doesn't have the box checked
<gatox> mmcc, press the checkbox
<mmcc> I see, it's accepted=True and subscribed=False according to u1sdtool…
<mmcc> gatox so just accepting it doesn't subscribe any clients, right? I guess that makes sense. Be nice if the web interface also let you choose which clients to subscribe (so you'd know that it's none by default)
<gatox> mmcc, yes, because you can have that share synced in one machine but not in every client you have
<mmcc> ok, thanks gatox
<dobey> briancurtin2, ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/fix-home-patch/+merge/119992 if you would please :)
<briancurtin2> dobey: once the diff shows up...i'm on it
<gatox> eod here! see you on monday people
<mmcc> bye gatox, have a great weekend
<mmcc> d'oh - I just looked at gatox' u1-client branch and had questions…
<mmcc> alecu, you around?
<alecu> mmcc: I am
<mmcc> alecu: gatox's u1-client branch changes platform/ipc/ipc_client on_upload_finished(self, upload, **info) to use *info instead - should the same thing be done for on_download_finished, and on_up/download_file_progress?
<alecu> mmcc: hmmmm... probably yes.
<mmcc> I don't know what args those all get passed, I just noticed that they all had **info and he only changed the one
<alecu> mmcc: but I was thinking that just "info" with no stars would be the right solution.
<ralsina> dobey: looking
<ralsina> dobey: you are moving the patch to a place that has no unicode_literals?
<alecu> mmcc: anyway, those ipc bits are rotten, and I've not looked enough into the problem, so only fix them if you need to use them.
<alecu> mmcc: they should not break the code otherwise, just pollute the logs.
<mmcc> alecu, ok. I'm seeing a ton of them as syncdaemon is failing to download lisette's share, but it could still be unrelated
<dobey> ralsina: no, i'm moving it to before the config parsing bit which causes the errors
<ralsina> dobey: ok
<dobey> ralsina: the problem is that the patch was happening *after* it was being used
<ralsina> dobey: oooooooh good catch
<dobey> so it was parsing the config (which uses user_home), and then patching it after all the other stuff in setUp was done. which is a little bit backward really
<mmcc> alecu: yeah, the share eventually made it. so I'll ignore the IPC stuff for now
<briancurtin3> ha, great time for this Q VM to not be working. just have a wallpaper showing and that's it :/ here comes fun
<ralsina> dobey: global +1
<dobey> thanks
<mmcc> aw bummer dobey I thought you just fixed bug 1037709 for me before I even reported it :\
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1037709 in Ubuntu One Client "shares dir not set correctly on darwin" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1037709
<dobey> why would i do that? :)
<mmcc> it is similar though, so do you have a sec? I'm curious why sync daemon's config.py uses xdg_data_home when parsing the config file instead of default_data_home
<dobey> there is no default_data_home
<mmcc> in dirspec.utils
<dobey> nothing outside dirspec should be using default_dat_home
<dobey> xdg_data_home is the correct things to use
<mmcc> because if they're different, the ~/Ubuntu One/Shared With Me/ points to xdg_data_home but u1client actually downloads to a path at default_data_home
<mmcc> oh, hmm... well I think things are broken wrt that then
<dobey> sounds like it
<mmcc> …and gripping for default_data_home says nothing is using default_data_home, so uh. wtf
<dobey> mmcc: are you testing on a clean user?
<dobey> or did this user already have an ~/Ubuntu One directory?
<mmcc> dobey: d'oh. yeah, I'm sure this dates from before I fixed the paths
<dobey> right; symlink probably just already existed and pointed to the old path :)
<mmcc> yargh.
 * mmcc goes to the box, you know. Two minutes, by yourself, you know and you feel shame, you know. And then you get free.
<briancurtin3> speaking of hockey terms...good link on those jeans last night mmcc
<mmcc> briancurtin3: hah. did you read the inside waistband? "WHEEL, SNIPE, PARTY!"
<briancurtin3> ha, i didnt see that
<mmcc> can anyone else with a mac try running the ubuntuone-control-panel tests from trunk? I swear it didn't blow up like this before, but it is definitely blowing up even with my old buildout environment
<mmcc> lots of exception dialogs, the error message is something like "C++ object %S deleted"
<dobey> oh
<dobey> mmcc: do you have a broken pyqt maybe?
<mmcc> dobey: I'd be surprised, since it works fine when I package the .app from this same source
<mmcc> although, not *too* surprised
<alecu> dobey, mmcc, ralsina, thisfred: can I ask you guys for a second review of these branches by briancurtin? https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntu-sso-client/py3-unicode-part-3/+merge/119586 and https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntu-sso-client/py3-metaclass/+merge/119049
<ralsina> alecu: sure!
<ralsina> alecu: have a slot in about 20 minutes
<briancurtin2> finally got this VM to work by setting up XFCE...
<thisfred> alecu, +1 on both
<alecu> thisfred: thanks!
<alecu> briancurtin2: vmware?
<alecu> briancurtin2: I've got no problem whatsoever running Q beta 3 on VirtualBox.
<briancurtin2> alecu: yeah, VMWare Workstation
<dobey> btw
<alecu> sorry to hear about that :-(
<dobey> anyone here in the US and using banshee?
<dobey> alecu: alpha; haven't even had beta 1 yet :P
<thisfred> dobey, I do
<thisfred> well, I have it
<alecu> dobey: right! :-P
<thisfred> I don't actually use it :)
<dobey> thisfred: oh; well can you try to 'buy' one of the free mp3s in the amazon store with banshee? and let me know if it tries to force you to use amz cloud player when buying?
<dobey> versus just downloading the song in banshee, that is
<thisfred> dobey, will try. Amazon broke clamz btw: they no longer provide amzs for multiple mp3s
<dobey> thisfred: or single ones it seems
<thisfred> yeah
<dobey> thisfred: it keeps wanting me to accept the ToS for cloud player :(
<alecu> thisfred: re:8 spaces, the latest pyflakes is picky about identation of continuation lines.
<thisfred> dobey, which won't do you any good: there is no cloud player for linux
<thisfred> there is a web version
<dobey> thisfred: or webos
<thisfred> but that doesn't allow multiple file downloads anymore either
<dobey> yeah, i don't want the cloud player service; which is why i haven't bought any of these songs i wanted to buy :(
<dobey> thisfred: well, apparently you can download mulitple songs with the amazon mp3 downloader app for windows, from the cloud player service
<thisfred> dobey, I do want it since it lets you store 250000 songs for free online
<thisfred> dobey, yeah, that's what I'm saying: it doesn't work on Linux
<dobey> is that based on a 5MB average?
<thisfred> dobey, it's not size limited
<thisfred> only requirement is that it's mp3s (or oggs, and I think one or two more formats)
<dobey> probably wma and flac or aac or something
<dobey> but
<dobey> do they parse the mp3, or just check the file extension?
<thisfred> dobey, not flac I imagine ;)
<dobey> DRMed MP3?
<dobey> maybe m4a then
<thisfred> dobey, the uploader does a check, and if it's already there it doesn't actually upload but gives you access to their mp3 version
<thisfred> no drm
<dobey> oh
<thisfred> no idea how the check works
<thisfred> since it doesn't work on linux
<dobey> i have < 5000 songs anyway. i don't have 2TB of music like some people
<thisfred> won't work for non-mp3s which they will happily upload, and count against the 250K limit
<thisfred> dobey, yeah, then you're probably better off storing it in U1
<dobey> well, just storing it on my own data center
<dobey> or more so, i don't really care about the storage issue; it's a solved problem
<dobey> i just wanted to buy some music :(
<thisfred> dobey, so cloud player works if you don't mind downloading them one by one
<thisfred> alternatively google play works
<thisfred> though it has its own issues
<thisfred> dobey, buying a track in banshee and then clicking the download link just spins forever
<dobey> i'd use u1ms, but really don't want to pay the foriegn fee tax
<dobey> thisfred: fun! :(
<thisfred> though it does let me play the track
<thisfred> don't know if it plays it from amazon directly
<thisfred> dobey, nope it downloaded it
<thisfred> so it works
<thisfred> except the spinner is still spinning
<dobey> weird
<dobey> how did you play it?
<thisfred> it showed up in recently added
<dobey> ah
<thisfred> I selected it, and hit play
<dobey> so i guess it did download it then
<thisfred> yeah
<mmcc> anyone have any special tricks for finding a past release of pyqt?
<dobey> sigh amazon
<dobey> mmcc: divining rod?
<mmcc> riverbank's web site appears to only have the latest
<thisfred> now back to a real music player :D
<mmcc> and I can't even find change logs from older versions
<dobey> yay google
<mmcc> it looks like my qt-tests-taking-forever issue might be related to pyqt version diffs, since it works OK on my older machine, which has 4.9.1
<dobey> have to add a payment method to 'buy' a free song
<dobey> ok, brb; gotta run an errand
<thisfred> dobey, do they still require that? THe free song ui changed a couple days ago
<ralsina> mmcc: yes, they remove the old ones :-/
<thisfred> not sure if that requirement also changed, since they have my CC
<mmcc> ralsina: can I expense sending them a box of angry weasels or something?
<ralsina> mmcc: so, please add the requirement of the specific version to the setup document and publish it somewhere if you find it :-/
<ralsina> mmcc: a little while ago, they had a bug in the latest, and they yanked it. Without putting any release for download.
<ralsina> mmcc: so there was no way to get one from them at all.
<thisfred> fwiw the google play music web interface is one of the worst I've ever seen: they have "pop ups" with the close button in the center of the dialog.
<thisfred> who does that, and gets to keep their job
<mmcc> ralsina: ok, well the 4.9.1 on my mac still works, I wonder if brew kept the tgz somewhere…
<ralsina> mmcc: fingers crossed ;-)
<mmcc> s/on my mac/on my mac mini/
<alecu> briancurtin2: don't forget to "set commit message", here: https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntu-sso-client/py3-unicode-part-3/+merge/119586
<alecu> briancurtin2: otherwise tarmac won't land the branch.
<alecu> briancurtin: don't forget to "set commit message", here: https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntu-sso-client/py3-unicode-part-3/+merge/119586
<alecu> briancurtin: otherwise tarmac won't land the branch.
<briancurtin> alecu: i was typing "set it" and then i got disconnected for the 100th time
<briancurtin> i dont know what is up with this connection today
<briancurtin> alecu: just ran into the first "issue" of the port - mocker doesn't support python3
<briancurtin> (yet)
<alecu> briancurtin: let's get rid of it!
<briancurtin> alecu: alrighty then, looking into it
<alecu> briancurtin: let's see first how much of it we are using, then, we may be able to skip those tests when running on python3, and add bugs to fix them.
<briancurtin> alecu: it looks like its only used in networkstate tests
<ralsina> skip'em on py3 looks like a great idea, specially until FF
<briancurtin> cool, will do
<mmcc> ralsina: looks like I can just tar up /usr/local/Cellar/pyqt/4.9.1 and rewire a couple of symlinks and be good
<mmcc> trying it now
<ralsina> mmcc: even awesomer
<alecu> briancurtin: this is fortunate: we are aiming to get rid of the python-mocker library for some time.
<ralsina> mmcc: qt usually works well with that, unless you had an incompatible C++ ABI change in the middle by changing compilers or something
<ralsina> alecu, briancurtin: it's like we are being forced to do the things we wanted to do before. py3 is paying for itself ;-)
<alecu> ralsina: I couldn't disagree more! :-)
 * ralsina parses that
<briancurtin> ha, it's one of the unannounced side effects of py3 porting: technical debt reduction
<ralsina> alecu: you mean you could agree less? ;-)
<alecu> ralsina: I was referring to the "paying for itself". I can only see more cruft and debt by having to maintain compatibility with two python versions!
<ralsina> alecu: right on that area
<ralsina> alecu: sadly there is no other way to stay current on precise and on ubuntu R/S/T
<ralsina> alecu: and we can't kill either, so
<alecu> ralsina: right! I'm well aware that there's no better way. My point is that there's too much cost in porting, and the "cleaner code" promises of moving to 3 are false, since the resulting code that runs on two and three is uglier than the code that just runs on two.
<briancurtin> it's pretty ugly when the versions are far apart, like 2.5 and below to 3.2...but 2.7/3.2 isn't all that different
<briancurtin> be back in a few minutes, need to run to the corner store
<alecu> briancurtin: good point. But we still have to port SD, soo. Let's argue again after that :-)
<alecu> *soon.
<dobey> briancurtin, alecu: yeah, let's get rid of mocker, and if we need to use mocking anywhere, switch to python-mock instead which is in stdlib in 3.3 now
<dobey> ralsina: actually, precise isn't a big issue; lucid is the real problem, though we've already broken support for that in so many ways it's not funny
<ralsina> dobey: we may eventually get the python3 version on precise. Maybe.
<dobey> ralsina: the only real issue i see with precise, is the image size
<ralsina> dobey: but yes, we need to finally execute something to help lucid. Although I suspect it's not worth it anymore
<dobey> Wing Plan R sounds like the best approach
<dobey> err; Wing Attack Plan R
<ralsina> briancurtin: let's add to windows release checklist: "verify that the binary deployed is the real binary befre uploading the autoupdate xml" :-(
<ralsina> briancurtin: right now we are sending this to users instead of an exe: https://pastebin.canonical.com/72379/
<briancurtin> ...
<ralsina> briancurtin: already getting it fixed
<briancurtin> ralsina: i can now confirm that the file is an actual installer
<mmcc> before I head to lunch, here's what's up - you can tar up a pyqt 4.8.1 from one mac to another, just throw it into the homebrew "cellar" dir, and use 'brew switch' to fix up your symlinks, so it ought to be nice and clean
<mmcc> i meant pyqt 4.8.4
<mmcc> argh. I meant pyqt 4.9.1. - 4.9.4 has these test problems, and 4.9.1 works on my mac mini
<mmcc> but my pyqt 4.9.1 was compiled against Qt 4.8.1, while my pyqt 4.9.4 was compiled against 4.8.2.
<mmcc> luckily, brew keeps old 'bottled' versions of qt around so grabbing 4.8.1 and installing it next to 4.8.2 was "simple".
<mmcc> however, the transplanted pyqt 4.8.1 doesn't really work, it can import eg. PyQt.QtGui but not  PyQt.QtGui.QApplication. I'll look at this more after lunch
<ralsina> briancurtin2: awesome
<dobey> ugh; like all the ppa builders are offline already :-/
 * mmcc lunches.
<dobey> ugh, why does my raid array use 30w idle
<lifeless> Its to give off the gentle hum.
<dobey> lovely. the disk order is also not stable :(
<dobey> ah well. later :)
<alecu> eods
#ubuntuone 2012-08-17
<ralsina> good morning!
<mandel> ralsina, morning!
<ralsina> hi mandel
<mandel> ralsina, I'm setting the jenkins machine.. I hope that running the tests is faster than having brew compile qt
<mandel> ralsina, it has been compiling for several hours, is like going back in time
<ralsina> well, unless you run into the same issues mmcc was having with qt versions...
<ralsina> OTOH, it may well be too slow to test all commits
<mandel> ralsina, question, I'm updating the installation process (the google doc has missing parts), should I update that doc and post it in the RT?
<mandel> ralsina, AFAIK we have to let is know how to do it and expect them to do it next time, right?
<ralsina> mandel: not totally sure about that
<ralsina> mandel: ask pfibiger
<pfibiger> ralsina, mandel: anyplace you want to document is fine. wiki, google doc, etc.
<pfibiger> and yeah, it'll get handed off to webops and they'll totally rebuild the vms themselves, using your instructions
<pfibiger> and maintain them going forward.
<mandel> pfibiger, ralsina, canonical or ubuntu wiki seems more reasonable right? specially because the set up is also useful for new developers
<ralsina> mandel: ubuntu wiki should be ok
<ralsina> mandel: like the windows one
<mandel> ralsina, ok, is the windows one up to date, buildout etc..?
<ralsina> mandel: AFAIK yes, have not tried it lately. All changes have been inside the buildout
<ralsina> mandel: we should have brian do a review of that one in a couple of weeks
<mandel> ralsina, yes, that would be great, is not that we are going to have lots of developers wanting to contribute for the mac and windows versions (I'm not longer going to call them ports ;) ) but is good for the house keeping
<mandel> ralsina, I'm off to have lunch bbl
<ralsina> bye mandel!
 * mandel_ back
<alecu_> hello, all!
<mandel_> alecu_, buenas
 * mandel_ is over 3g  :-(
<ralsina> hola alecu!
<ralsina> mandel_: why? Your other you seems to be alive and well :-)
<mandel_> He is not longer, the other is a bip server
<mandel> Much better  :-)
<mandel> Also, I hate how bad is setting 3g on the Mac..
<mandel> mmcc, when you are back, while the hack works we need to consider a better approach, its not a good idea to do that for windows too
<dobey> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/u1db
<mmcc> hi everyone
<mmcc> mandel: agreed.
<mandel> mmcc, maybe in filenotifier is a better option
<mandel> me
<briancurtin> me
<mmcc> me
<ralsina> me
<dobey> meh
<ralsina> gatox is not around today
<ralsina> alecu_: standup?
<ralsina> thisfred: standup?
<ralsina> mandel: go, alecu and thisfred will come around eventually
<mandel> DONE: started Jenkins setup for Mac vm (compiling the deps takes a ridiculous time). Done with the integration of ddcli DVD the daemon, code tests are much better now.
<thisfred> me
<mandel> Did you get it?
<thisfred> DONE: documentation TODO: documentation BLOCKED: no
<thisfred> next alecu_
<ralsina> thisfred: eh?
<ralsina> mandel: you didn't do a NEXT
<briancurtin> DONE: port setup.py to python3, building out environment with all deps
<briancurtin> TODO: skip uses of mocker, see what else needs to happen as things build out
<briancurtin> NEXT: mmcc
<mmcc> DONE: fought pyqt, qt, u1cp test weirdness. proposed last buildout test fix
<mmcc> TODO: start on integration code for fsevents daemon, think about performance tests
<mmcc> BLCK: want to talk about u1c test weirdness
<mmcc> NEXT: ralsina
<mandel> I did
<ralsina> DONE: team call, 1-1s, canonicaladmin, reviews, helped around, planning & scheming TODO: fix stuff, help around, reviews BLOCKED: no, NEXT dobey
<dobey> DONE: team meeting, 12.04.1 SRU poking
<dobey> TODO: reviews, discuss icons, FF rush
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<dobey> thisfred: go
<ralsina> dobey: did you get the icons share from lisette?
<thisfred> ralsina, oops sorry, figured we were all done...
<ralsina> thisfred: np
<dobey> ralsina: yes
<mandel> ralsina, it was at the end, just after the block
<ralsina> dobey: we can probably generate everything from any of the SVGs, or we can use the separate ones in case she does res-specific tweaks later
<mandel> But I indeed did not say next..
<ralsina> mandel: I only got a DONE from you
<alecu_> oh, standup
 * alecu_ writes
<mandel> ralsina, let me paste the rest
<dobey> ralsina: it's certainly possible to generate everything from SVGs
<ralsina> sloppiest standup *ever*
<mandel> TODO: propose MPs. Add projects to Jenkins.
<mandel> Blocked, no
<ralsina> dobey: yes, I am not sure if we should generate from the big svg or from each svg generate one size only
 * mandel hates 3g
<lisettte> ralsina, dobey: can we chat about this?
<dobey> ralsina: no we have to have different icons for some different sizes (some are ok to scale)
<ralsina> dobey: yes, I know that. I must be very unclear today :-)
<ralsina> dobey: nevermind :)
<ralsina> lisettte: dobey, mumble?
<lisettte> ralsina: yep
<alecu_> DONE: some reviews, calls, researched piston-mini-client, and this small branch needing reviews: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-ssl-unicode/+merge/120013
<alecu_> TODO: learn a bit more about ubuntupay
<alecu_> BLOCKED: no
<dobey> ok
<alecu_> NOTE: I'm working from across the pond today, so I'm having limited conectivity
<dobey> ok, lunch time; bbiab
<mmcc> mandel, have you done any work on making your daemon 32-bit compatible? You can probably avoid it. It looks like uname -p on darwin doesn't mean what I think it should mean.
<mandel> mmcc, no I have not done that yet, what have you found out?
<mmcc> the man page says "-p    print the machine processor architecture name" - so you'd think that if it prints i386, then you don't have an x86_64 processor, right? well, that sounds weird so I should've double checked. it prints i386 on my new macbook, too
<mmcc> and I should've remembered that the core 2 duo in my mac mini is x86_64. it's not *that* old
<mmcc> anyway, let's compile your daemon for 64 bit only so we can avoid changing the instance variable definitions.
<mmcc> this doesn't affect ARC though
<mmcc> still no arc on 10.6 so that wasn't wasted effort :)
<mandel> mmcc, ok, I'll play a little with the compiler flags to see whathappens
<mandel> I can always try to make it run on rosseta  ;-)
<mmcc> mandel: I don't think you need to play - the flags as you've got them in the projects I've seen are 64-bit-only
<mmcc> mandel: talk about wasted effort! :)
<mmcc> so uh, did any of you mac-having guys get my email last night about the control-panel test issues?
<mandel> Lol
<mandel> mmcc, got it, but I have not tried it yet
<mmcc> mandel: ok. you have run control-panel tests on your mac at some point right? so I'm guessing you don't see the slowdown issue
<mandel> mmcc, not much as far as I cab remember, I'll try in the lion vm
<mandel> can
<mmcc> mandel: ok, cool. thanks
<mandel> stupid fingers..
<mandel> mmcc, no problem
<mandel> EOD, I'm off to the swimming pool
<mmcc> well, anyone else have a sec to try running u1cp tests on a mac? ralsina, alecu ?
<ralsina> mmcc: leaving for a doctor appointment / lunch
<mmcc> ralsina: ok, no prob. I hope those are separate things
<ralsina> I may have lunch with a doctor!
<ralsina> but yes, separate things
<alecu> mmcc: I can give that a try
<briancurtin> i too am heading to lunch/doctor, also separate things
 * briancurtin out
<mmcc> thanks alecu.
<mmcc> I might need to see a lunch doctor
<dobey> mmcc: put the lime in the coconut, and mix it all up
<mmcc> dobey :)
<mmcc> dobey, should I switch control-panel run-tests to USE_PYFLAKES now? I'm changing it to remove the env vars for the new buildout…
<dobey> mmcc: i guess not unless you want to fix all the lint warnings it will create upon doing so
<alecu> mmcc: I've checked out https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-windows-installer/improve-buildout/+merge/119195
<alecu> mmcc: to start with a clean env
<alecu> mmcc: so, how should I run it?
<mmcc> dobey: hmm, so, maybe just use pyflakes on darwin now? since the need to fix the warnings is due to tarmac, right?
<alecu> python setup-mac.py prepare --from-trunk py2app ???
<mmcc> alecu, follow the 'dev-setup' google doc instructions first
<dobey> mmcc: the need to fix the warnings is that we haven't been using pyflakes so it probably has warnings that we haven't paid any attention to
<dobey> mmcc: you should see them on darwin too if you use pyflakes there
<alecu> mmcc: I've already have the brew packages installed in this machine
<mmcc> dobey: right, and I do, but I also see tons of pylint warnings because it's broken for me on darwin
<mmcc> alecu, right - skip to the buildout section - cd scripts/devsetup
<alecu> mmcc: qt 4.8.2 and pyqt 4.9.4
<mmcc> alecu, ok. interesting…
<mmcc> alecu, then python bootstrap.py --distribute, and bin/buildout install
<dobey> mmcc: well if you want to switch to get rid of the warnings, and fix the new ones in pyflakes, then i think it's ok to switch it everywhere. whatever we do, it should be the same on all platforms
<mmcc> (don't do "bin/buildout install development" anymore, i'll update the doc once this branch lands)
<mmcc> dobey ok I'll hold off for now because I don't know how to fix the warnings about gettext
<dobey> ah yes, i need to poke at that
<dobey> i hope i don't have to do any reviews today
<dobey> although, getting this reorg stuff done/packaged/MIRed before FF is not very likely at this point :-/
 * mmcc was just about to ask dobey for a quick review of run-tests changes…
<mmcc> there are actually three pending run-tests fixes but two are mac only
<dobey> heh
<mmcc> dobey, maybe just a visual review of https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-1037904-run-tests/+merge/120057
<dobey> and the current launchpad builders situation isn't helping me any :)
<mmcc> and I won't bug you with the others :)
<dobey> and code hosting going offline in ~5 hours surely won't add to that fun
<dobey> mmcc: so i've noticed this; why all the getting rid of the special variables for u1lint/u1trial? you fixed the buildout i guess, to not require that nonsense?
<mmcc> dobey: yes. the fixed buildout actually installs executable scripts named u1lint and u1trial in its bin/ directory
<dobey> awesome
<mmcc> that's over here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-windows-installer/improve-buildout/+merge/119195 if you're curious and you like pain
<dobey> are they the ones from the source pull, or from the egg downlaod, or we don't do the egg download any more?
<mmcc> they are the ones from the source pull and we don't do the egg download anymore
<dobey> awesome
<dobey> APPROVE
<mmcc> or to be more specific, it installs wrappers that manually set sys.path to include the source dirs, and then the wrapper does the same thing as u1trial and u1lint -- it doesn't actually call the executables in bin/ because buildout is difficult
<mmcc> let me know if you want details - the scripts will work as long as you don't add new code to the bin/u1trial script outside of main()
<mmcc> there was so much code in bin/u1lint outside main that the wrapper script has to do imp.load_source('bin/u1lint') - but that means that changes will get picked up just fine
<mmcc> anyway
<mmcc> oh I see that wasn't the rhetorical APPROVE :) thanks
<dobey> heh
<dobey> well u1trial is all modularized now
<mmcc> yeah, there's just the one line where it inserts '.' on sys.path. I just copied that over to the wrapper script
<mmcc> buildout lets you add code to the wrapper script, but then it strips that code of all indentation.
<mmcc> just had to share that bit, that was fun
<alecu> mmcc: after some back and forth, I managed to start the u1cp tests in your review branch
<alecu> mmcc: now osx is asking me if I want to install X11
<alecu> mmcc: are we using it at all?
<mmcc> alecu: well, *that* is unexpected
<alecu> mmcc: (this is 10.8)
<mmcc> no, we shouldn't be
<alecu> mmcc: the dialog says "X11 is no longer included with os x.... blah blah"
<mmcc> but I haven't tried anything on 10.8
<mmcc> yeah… I wonder if qt was built with x11 support or something
<dobey> probably
<alecu> mmcc: it sent me here: http://support.apple.com/kb/HT5293
<mmcc> alecu: yeah, xquartz is great but don't get it unless you really need x11. we should not require it
<mmcc> I'm looking at the brew recipe for qt now
<alecu> mmcc: anyway, I need to run to the bank now, and then catch a ferry
<mmcc> alecu: ok, i'll let you know what I figure out
<alecu> mmcc: I'll probably be looking at this when I get back home.
<alecu> mmcc: btw: the buildout process is a lot more streamlined now, good job!
<mmcc> alecu: thanks. it's nice to have it fixed
<mmcc> OK, apparently the homebrew recipe for Qt built in a dependency on X11 to get libpng. AFAICT that's the only dependency
<alecu> mmcc: good news: after installing xquartz, all tests have passed on u1cp
<mmcc> someone on github has already posted a modified version the recipe that just does a direct dep on that, so I'll see how easy it is to switch over.
<mmcc> or if we don't need to, and the answer is just install xquartz on the dev machines
<alecu> this is using both branches mentioned in your email.
<mmcc> alecu, I'm not sure that is good news… so you saw no error dialogs?
<mmcc> and no 'counter' exceptions?
<alecu> mmcc: I saw *a lot* of dialogs being opened by the tests
<alecu> mmcc: but no test failed
<mmcc> alecu: that's expected, and no tests should fail in either case.
<alecu> mmcc: and I think I didn't see any weird dialog but ours.
<mmcc> but the issue I saw on 10.7 was a lot^2 of error dialogs with an exception about underlying object being deleted
<alecu> mmcc: I'll give it another go when I get back
<alecu> now, I really really really need to be going!
<mmcc> alecu: ok, ttyl
<mmcc> thanks
<alecu> bye!
<mmcc> alecu - when you get back, try 'brew uninstall qt' , 'brew update' and 'brew install qt' again... I think that ought to get the new version (21 days old) of the qt recipe that removes the X11 dependency
<ralsina> hello again
<mmcc> we *do* need to update to that version to build the app, because as of now the packaged app has a dependency on libpng from x11, and so won't run on 10.8
<mmcc> giiiiiit
 * dobey imagines Capt. Kirk screaming that
<dobey> mmcc: does https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix-1037313-add-revnos/+merge/119799 include changes from that other buildout branch that just landed?
<ralsina> mmcc: I sense frustration. Want to vent?
<mmcc> dobey: apparently so, I should've set a prereq. can I do that after the fact?
<mmcc> ralsina: oh, eh. homebrew uses git, and I need to update its copy of the qt recipe. but git checkout <hash> filename is complaining now when it didn't yesterday
<mmcc> I can just tell brew to install from a URL though so that'll do for now
<ralsina> mmcc: cool
<ralsina> mmcc: perhaps some tea and a 5 minute break, too :-)
<ralsina> mmcc: it would have helped kirk!
<mmcc> ralsina: :) good idea. I have cookies. cooooookies > giiiiiit
<ralsina> see?
<dobey> mmcc: i don't think you can; maybe in the resubmit ui it's possible, not sure
<dobey> mmcc: or you could just merge trunk in and push back up
<dobey> also
<dobey> now i want cooooooookies
<ralsina> mmcc: I suggest remerging trunk if the other branch already merged
<ralsina> damn, I want cookies too
<ralsina> <kirk>raaaaaaaaaaaain</kirk>
<mmcc> back with cookies. will remerge trunk, good idea
<dobey> cool, thanks
<dobey> will make it easier to read the diff :)
<mmcc> pushed
<dobey> brb
<mmcc> homebrew calls "installing from a pre-built tarball" "pouring a bottle". It prints "=> Pouring..." to the screen. Why does that bother me so much?
 * mmcc is getting old or something
<mmcc> or maybe it's just that anything a package manager printed while I was waiting for a Qt install for the fourth time in two days would make me mad
<ralsina> mmcc: at least it doesn't try to a ascii-art bottle pouring
<ralsina> mmcc: I know of a program whose build message logs draw a color mandelbrot set on screen
<mmcc> ralsina: hah.
<mmcc> actually i'd watch the ascii art. it'd be a nice progress bar
<ralsina> mmcc: not telling you to do it! But check out http://pypi.python.org/pypi/progressbar/2.3-dev
<ralsina> mmcc: turning that into a beer-pouring bottle is a nice experiment
<mmcc> ralsina: heh, nice. I'll add it to the list of projects I'd like to do and never will :|
<ralsina> mmcc: hey, I have a list just like that!
<mmcc> I keep that list in my guitar case
<ralsina> mmcc: the one you will learn to play someday? ;-)
<mmcc> ralsina: that's the one!
 * ralsina adds "buy a guitar" to his list
<ralsina> there, tight below "start a list (crossed out)"
<ralsina> right*
<mmcc> heh. progress!
<mmcc> alecu - when you get back, here's what will actually work (ignore what I said earlier): 'brew uninstall qt &&  brew install https://raw.github.com/mxcl/homebrew/master/Library/Formula/qt.rb'
<mmcc> that works to remove the dependency on X11, which will leak from dev machines into the packaged app and make the app break on default 10.8 systems
<mmcc> now to test to make sure it still does the captcha correctly despite no longer linking to libpng
<mmcc> the homebrew committer claims that the fix is to just not link to libpng and qt will use 'internal' png mumble mumble.
<ralsina> mmcc: qt has a switch to choose internal or external libqt in its configure
<ralsina> mmcc: the recipe must set that somewhere
<mmcc> ralsina: it doesn't mention it now, maybe internal is default
<mmcc> aha, yeah -- previously it specified -system-libpng for configure
<mmcc> now it doesn't
<mmcc> hooray
<mmcc> btw ralsina do you have a sec to brainstorm on that control-panel test issue? my hack lets me run the tests just fine, but I'm not sufficiently familiar with qt & pyqt to know if it's actually solving the problem
<ralsina> mmcc: in 5' sire
<ralsina> sure
<mmcc> cool
<ralsina> mmcc: your hack makes all the test dependent on the previous ones
<ralsina> or leak memory
<ralsina> depending on what happens at initialization
<mmcc> hrm. I thought it'd just leak memory - I'm pretty sure it instantiates new UI classes in setUp.
<mmcc> memory usage got to 600MB by the end of the tests with the hack, without it , it stays at ~140, but each test case takes ~6 seconds to run and shows many "sorry an error occurred" dialogs
<mmcc> hm, no, memory growing in the non-hack case now too
<ralsina> mmcc: in that case, then it doesn't matter
<ralsina> mmcc: it does seem to be reinitializing
<mmcc> well, actually it went back down. it's tidy
<mmcc> er, the non-hack case is definitely using less memory, I mean
<ralsina> mmcc: so, if the problem is a "C++ object was deleted" in the deleteLater call, then commenting it should be ok
<mmcc> well I don't know where the error is coming from - no backtrace… maybe I can try to get logs…
<mmcc> AHA - debug logs print out the backtrace, wish I'd thought of this sooner: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1153201/
<mmcc> it's calling update_sizes from a timer:         self.timer.timeout.connect(self.update_sizes)
<mmcc> is that happening after the test let the object get collected?
<ralsina> yes
<ralsina> apparently
<ralsina> but why only on mac?
<mmcc> and only on 10.7
<ralsina> could you add a self.timer.timeout.disconnect() before the deleteLater?
<mmcc> probably. there's a lot of inheritance going on in these tests…
<mmcc> looking for the right place to add it…
<dobey> well
<dobey> so much for reviews i guess
<dobey> Oops! is all i get
<ralsina> dobey: launchpad was down today too?
<ralsina> dobey: for maintenance?
<dobey> ralsina: for varying definitions of 'down'
<dobey> ppa builders have been down-ish since sometime yesterday
<ralsina> dobey: yeah
<ralsina> awesome timing
<dobey> ralsina: yeah. the 12.04.1 team is *loving* it ;)
<ralsina> I can imagine
<ralsina> hopefully everything will be up by monday, but having trunk nightlies to try the weekend before release is something I ... enjoy?
<dobey> yeah, i'm a bit upset about not having nightlies
<mmcc> lunch…
<briancurtin> i dont think i can keep using Q if it's going to waste my time constantly
<briancurtin> now the login screen thinks my monitor is like 10 feet wide and there's nowhere to type my password (also doesn't display my name either, just the box for it)
<dobey> fun
<ralsina> briancurtin: is that a Q daily?
<ralsina> briancurtin: they merged a whole pile of things yesterday (whole x11 stack update)
<ralsina> briancurtin: happens every cycle just before FF :-(
<dobey> and some unity changes
<dobey> like, no more unity2d
<ralsina> and a new llvm-whatever soft-rendering for unity-3d
<ralsina> EOW for me, except for a quick check tonight
<briancurtin> ralsina: yeah it's daily. it screwed up yesterday but i sort of got it working by switching to XFCE, sort of, but now nothing works. i'll just work on stuff from windows for now and keep trying back i guess
<ralsina> briancurtin: you could try removing lightdm and setting up some other-dm
<briancurtin> i'll see what the options are
<dobey> sudo apt-get install gdm will give you the option to do that in the postinst
<dobey> gdm is the upstream gnome dm
<briancurtin> thankfully i remembered ctrl-alt-F1. havent had to do that in a long time
<briancurtin> eh, that does get me in but everything flashes like crazy. i guess that makes sense based on what seems to have been updated
<briancurtin> XFCE seems to work, so i think i'm back in business
<ralsina> briancurtin: godspeed :-)
<dobey> have a good weekend everyone
<briancurtin> bye dobey
 * alecu peeks around.
<alecu> hello!
<briancurtin> just about to head out of here, but hola alecu
<alecu> bye briancurtin, have a great weekend!
<briancurtin> you too
<mmcc> oh hi alecu. bye briancurtin
<mmcc> alecu, looks like there's a way to avoid that X11 dep, but for now you don't need to worry about it. Glad you caught it now, though :)
<alecu> Warning: Your Xcode (4.4) is outdated
<alecu> Please install Xcode 4.4.1.
<alecu> thanks brew!
<alecu> wow, pouring a bottle was much faster than brewing my own qt. It makes sense :P
<alecu> mmcc: in case you are still around:
<alecu> Ran 1143 tests in 39.321s
<alecu> (control panel, qt tests)
<mmcc> ok… so no speed issues. and it's on 10.8. maybe my issue is just 10.7?
<alecu> mmcc: I had installed the custom qt brew formula, and uninstalled x11
<mmcc> does it print any exceptions as it runs?
<mmcc> good, glad that works for someone else :)
<alecu> mmcc: no exceptions at all, and no dialog boxes (other than the dialogs we are testing)
<mmcc> argh
<alecu> argh indeed
<alecu> mmcc: we should ask ralsina to run these tests on monday on his macmini, since it should still be on 10.7
<mmcc> ah, yeah. that'd be interesting
<alecu> mmcc: also, we can posibly ask him to share it with vnc or the like so you can fidget with it.
<alecu> (fidget? is that the real word I wanted to use?)
<mmcc> maybe fiddle
<alecu> mmcc: yeah, fiddle. thanks!
<alecu> unless you get really nervous while fighting qt, and in that case it would be fidget all right :-)
<mmcc> I'm wondering if I've wasted enough time on this. I have a hacky workaround for my system. I guess it's worth seeing if ralsina has the issue too, but if he doesn't I'm ready to just give up - since it is only a problem with cleaning up tests…
<mmcc> and only on one platform
<alecu> mmcc: I thought it was making the tests real slow for you, too.
<mmcc> I think flail, flounder and flog are all appropriate here.
<alecu> mmcc: if they run in a reasonable amount of time on your machine and on our 10.7 jenkins, then yes, let's not worry.
 * alecu runs for the dictionary
<mmcc> it was - but if I comment out the deletelater as I mentioned in the email last night, everything runs fine. It just uses about 2-3x more memory :)
<alecu> mmcc: then, as long as we don't break the jenkins vm, or your dev machine...
<alecu> :-)
<mmcc> so, hacky - not what I'd want to commit, but trying to find a more correct fix has cost me hours today with nothing so far. The problem is that the local_folders page is instantiated every time you start a wizard, so all the tests create one, and some of them call load() which starts the timer, and others don't, and it's just a mess trying to figure out what test case superclass to poke at
 * alecu hates the hackiness that comes from mixing unit and integration tests :/
<alecu> mmcc: what about mocking the timer all of the time?
<alecu> (all of the time... see what I did there?)
<mmcc> heh
<alecu> mmcc: or at least, not mocking it when testing the timer itself.
<mmcc> oh don't worry, the timer isn't tested
<alecu> mmcc: though I don't recall if those bits of PyQt are mockeable.
<mmcc> I did try mocking the timer, but I had trouble figuring out which test case class to patch - it seemed like I would always end up trying to patch something that didn't have a timer
<alecu> mmcc: I mean, patcheable.
<mmcc> along with something that did
<mmcc> yeah, I ran into that too :)
<mmcc> so i was just going to call timer.timeout.disconnect() in setup, but again, a twisty maze of test case class hierarchies
<alecu> yup... I know about that :P
<mmcc> I'm sure it's possible to get right, I was just wondering if it's really worth the effort to get right
<alecu> mmcc: probably not
<alecu> mmcc: as long as it runs decently enough for you and for our 10.7 vms, let's move forward.
<alecu> mmcc: if it gets very slow or eats a lot of ram, let's fix it then.
<alecu> mmcc: obviously, my opinion would be other if the problem was with production code, not with the tests...
<mmcc> definitely
<alecu> ok, this looks like EOW for me!
<alecu> bye all!
<mmcc> alright, thanks for sticking around - have a great weekend alecu
<alecu> you too, sir!
<mmcc> ok, time for me to go
#ubuntuone 2013-08-12
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Youth Day! :-D
<aquarius> o hai dobey :)
<dobey> hey
<aquarius> how's it going?
<dobey> ok
<dobey> you?
<aquarius> actually, pretty well, modulo annoyance that porting C to JS is harder than I was hoping it would be :)
<dobey> you're rewriting some C code in JS?
<aquarius> ya. Echonest's song recogniser, echoprint, is open source, which is rather nice. But I don't want native code; I figured it'd be doable to port the recogniser to pure client-side JavaScript; then I could have something shazamish without compilation and cross-platform.
<aquarius> (ignore, for the moment, how you get the song data *into* the browser; that's doable with the web audio API)
<aquarius> I could use emscripten or something to compile the C to JS, but that seems massively overkill; it's just doing manipulation on arrays of numbers, so I thought I'd reimplement it in JS.
<aquarius> (also, emscripten assumes you know a lot more about C than I do.)
<dobey> is there a C lib too? i thought it was C++
<aquarius> C++, sorry
<aquarius> the recogniser has three stages: whiten, subband analysis, and creating the fingerprint. The first two stages were fine -- the meat of the code is practically unchanged between C and JS (as I say, it's just doing operations on a big array of numbers, even if that big array in C++ is actually a block of memory)
<aquarius> the third stage, fingerprinting... it's confusing me, 'cos the code does C-ish things like index into an array with a negative index...which is obviously fine in C, where it's all just pointers under the covers, but not at all fine in JS, where arrays are a real thing rather than just syntactic sugar for memory access.
<aquarius> that means I have to understand what the code's doing, not just blindly port it...and that's hard. Or it's hard for me, anyway :)
<dobey> uh, negative index in C is not fine
<aquarius> dobey, I invite you to consider https://github.com/echonest/echoprint-codegen/blob/master/src/Fingerprint.cxx#L115
<dobey> aquarius: negative index in C results in undefined behavior
<aquarius> j loops from 0 up to SUBBANDS. k loops from 0 up to nbn. Thus, pE[j-SUBBANDS*k] is pE[ (a number smaller than SUBBANDS) - SUBBANDS * (a positive number) ].
<dobey> a[-1] /may/ give you the last element of a[], but i don't think it is guaranteed to do so
<aquarius> I can't see how that's anything other than negative?
<dobey> right. i didn't say that the code wasn't doing that. i said it's undefined. i also don't know what SUBBANDS is.
<aquarius> defined as 8
<aquarius> this sort of thing is why I'm finding this difficult :)
<aquarius> originally I was pinging you about the whole call-this-library-from-ctypes-so-I-can-write-a-test-suite thing
<dobey> right
<aquarius> but in the end you convinced me that that was either hard or impossible, so I just dropped a load of print statements into the executable and ran the executable and piped the output to a text file, and then parsed the text file from js to write the test suite :)
<dobey> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4006736/c-negative-array-index
<dobey> i don't think c++ defines arrays differently, but it might
<aquarius> right.
<dobey> so that code in echoprint is buggy
<aquarius> I have tweeted at the echonest people to whine at them
<aquarius> for extra hilarity, JS appears to be treating floating point stuff with different precision than C++ does, but I have decided to ignore that for now -- the numbers come up pretty close to being the same, and I'm secretly hoping that that means that the fingerprints will be the same
<aquarius> if it doesn't mean that, then I get to cry and go back and fix that, but that sounds like major hassle :)
<dobey> oh yeah, floating point. fun times that
<dobey> you're probably going to be crying :)
<aquarius> right :)
<aquarius> but the fingerprint code is what's killing me right now. I was really hoping to not have to walk through it line-by-line by hand and understand it all :(
<aquarius> all the variables being called stuff like Eb and pE is not helping, I have to say.
<dobey> i don't see any other way. especially given their variable names
<dobey> heh
 * aquarius grins
<dobey> I presume Eb is some sort of class though
<aquarius> tbh the goal was to have something shazamish on Ubuntu, but it's not clear to me whether the Touch browser will support modern stuff like the web audio API anyway; the Qt WebKit implementation is quite a way behind on this sort of thing
<aquarius> meaning that this little project is very rapidly approaching the tipover point away from "that'd be a fun little hack" into "the hell with this hard work, I have paid things to do" :)
<dobey> i suppose it wouldn't be terribly hard to write an echoprint app in C++ though
<dobey> aside from the fact that code is apparently buggy
<dobey> does echoprint-codegen have a testsuite itself that's easy to run from "make test" or something?
<aquarius> hahahahahaha
<dobey> was afraid of that
<aquarius> aquarius@faith:~/Programs/Others/echoprint/echoprint-codegen/src$ grep test *
<aquarius> AudioStreamInput.cxx:        // Not an exhaustive list. ogg and rm could be added if tested.
<aquarius> grep: echoprint-codegen-ios: Is a directory
<aquarius> no. :-)
<dobey> i got that much from the maniacal laughter
<aquarius> it wouldn't be hard to write a C++ app -- just use the library
<aquarius> but I'm not interested in C++ :-)
<aquarius> someone else could do that, though
<aquarius> elleomea wrote "eyrie" for the N9 a while back which does this, so that should be even easier to port.
<dobey> a test suite would be nice though; then i could set up a daily build which runs the tests on arm, i386, and amd64
#ubuntuone 2013-08-13
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Lefthanders' Day! :-D
<tjaalton> i'm not able to create links on the u1 website
<tjaalton> to share
<karni> tjaalton: you creating them on your desktop or from within the browser?
<tjaalton> browser
<karni> tjaalton: Just published a picture from within the browser.
<tjaalton> picture folder, so can't share it from the desktop..
<karni> let me ask
<karni> oh, you mean a folder with pictures?
<tjaalton> yes, it opens a popup "loading. please wait" and gets stuck there
<karni> dobey: ideas? ↑
<ralsina> karni: that sounds like a job for beuno's team
<karni> ralsina: +1
<karni> beuno: Could someone have a look at tjaalton issue perhaps? :)
<tjaalton> actually any of the share options will hang
<Chipaca> tjaalton: are you still with us?
<tjaalton> Chipaca: yup
<Chipaca> tjaalton: what is it you're trying to do, where?
<tjaalton> Chipaca: trying to create a share url for a picture folder on one.u.c
<Chipaca> tjaalton: you mean a "photo album"?
<tjaalton> yes
<tjaalton> btw, it seems to always default to "newest first", any way to change the default?
<tjaalton> sorting that is
<Chipaca> tjaalton: not that i know of (but i haven't looked)
<Chipaca> tjaalton: so, walk me through what you do
<Chipaca> tjaalton: you go to "photos", and then?
<tjaalton> open a folder
<Chipaca> ok
<tjaalton> then click "share url"
<tjaalton> a popup opens and it stucks there
<Chipaca> how fast is /photos/, and how fast is opening a folder?
<Chipaca> what browser are you using? is it an actual popup, or a thing in the web page that looks and works like one?
<tjaalton> using firefox on 13.04
<tjaalton> it looks like an "embedded" popup, not a real gui element of the desktop
<tjaalton> the albums work pretty quickly
<tjaalton> erm, snappily
<Chipaca> right
<Chipaca> ok
<Chipaca> now, quesiton
<Chipaca> if you reload the album
<Chipaca> is the link created?
<tjaalton> also, I have shared one album before, and opening it's share url is instant
<tjaalton> nah
<Chipaca> curiouser and curiouser
<tjaalton> i'll try on saucy
<Chipaca> nah
<Chipaca> hold on
<tjaalton> another machine
<Chipaca> ah, yes then :)
<tjaalton> yeah that worked..
<tjaalton> guess this browser session is somehow broken then
<Chipaca> perhaps
<Chipaca> assets are all versioned, so it can't be a caching issue
<Chipaca> unless you've got a corrupt local cache, that is
<tjaalton> I could open the link now on the original machine too
<Chipaca> tjaalton: can you try on the original machine in a new profile?
<tjaalton> sure
<tjaalton> ha, same thing
<tjaalton> should be the same browser too
<tjaalton> same version
<Chipaca> jgdx: that's a fun one for you to dig into if you're feeling like bashing your head on something, then ^
<Chipaca> anyway, i'm off
<Chipaca> o/
<jgdx> Chipaca, tjaalton: I'm looking into it as we speak. Will hopefully have an mp ready for tonight or early morning.
<jgdx> tjaalton: thanks for the feedback!
<tjaalton> jgdx: yw :)
#ubuntuone 2013-08-14
<jrabbit> is desktopcouch still being developed?
<jrabbit> or is it just disused?
<Chipaca> jrabbit: desktopcouch is dead
<Chipaca> as far as we're concerned at least
<Chipaca> jrabbit: why?
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Soyuz TM-25 landing day!
#ubuntuone 2013-08-15
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Lion Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-08-16
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Friday and happy Tell A Joke Day! :-D
<popey> is there a known problem with UbuntuOne on saucy. Mine isn't syncing and the client just sits there saying "Getting information, please wait".
<popey> 2013-08-16 18:13:19,811 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - NOTE - ---- MARK (state: <State: 'AUTH_FAILED'  (queues WORKING  connection 'With User With Network')>; queue: 26; offloaded: 0; hash: 0) ----
<dobey> popey: looks like your token is invalid. you probably need to delete it and sign in again
<dobey> popey: it's working fine for me at least :)
<popey> i signed out and signed in again dobey
<popey> how do I "delete the token"?
<popey> is this the thing in seahorse?
<nessita> popey, hi there. You can use the U1 control panel
<popey> yay, got it!
<popey> thanks
<popey> flie sync in progress!
<nessita> popey, is it working? you propably remove the device from the u1 web?
<popey> looks like it, yes
<popey> thank you
<dobey> yeah, in seahorse, sorry
<Chipaca> popey: on a completely unrelated subject, please stop breaking stuff
<popey> \o/
<Chipaca> popey: :)
<JamesTait> Yeah, popey! You, you, breaker you!
<Chipaca> also, have excellent weekends, all of y'awl
<Chipaca> JamesTait: Yeah!
<JamesTait> Chipaca, you too!
<JamesTait> Chipaca, I'm off for two weeks after today, so have fun without me!
 * Chipaca puts in a request for ubuntu personal cards that say "popey; breaker of stuff"
 * Chipaca orders a few more for davmor2 
<JamesTait> Beat me to it. ;)
<Chipaca> JamesTait: i'll be on shell island when you get back :D
<Chipaca> or maybe just back from it
<JamesTait> Shell island?  Is that our new interface?
<Chipaca> JamesTait: it's an island made entirely of rapidly changing user interface design
<JamesTait> (For the record, that was a joke.  I shouldn't say things like that in public channels.  That's how rumours start.)
<Chipaca> to quote Pedro: no.
<Chipaca> (I think he wants me off what he now perceives as *his* computer, because it's now the weekend)
 * Chipaca waves
<davmor2> Chipaca: pfffff you think the world can cope with more than one of me, foolish mortal muhahahahahaha
#ubuntuone 2013-08-17
<john86> how do i delete my folder online
<john86> i want to delete "My synced folders" but i cant do that it seems.
#ubuntuone 2014-08-11
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Ingersoll Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-08-12
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Vinyl Record Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-08-13
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy International Lefthanders Day! :-D
<davmor2> JamesTait: Yay it's my day
<JamesTait> davmor2, I never knew you were keggy-handed. :-P
<davmor2> JamesTait: yeah you take note of which hand throws you the upper cut next time we meet ;)
<JamesTait> Heheheh. :)
<JamesTait> davmor2, it could have been worse, I could have said cack-handed. ;)
 * JamesTait is channelling his dead grandma.
<JamesTait> You wouldn't kill a dead person, would you? :-P
<davmor2> oh well your safe then my mom taught me to never hit a woman :D
<JamesTait> \o/
#ubuntuone 2014-08-15
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Relaxation Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2020-08-16
<chief-monk__> Hi all
